# Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Tópico especial para acompanhamento das previsões e do  seguimento meteorológico do tempo instável dos próximos dias.







No Atlântico vão formar-se duas depressões cavadas, a primeira (Dina)  já amanhã  nas proximidades dos Açores influenciando o estado do tempo neste arquipélago. A passagem da depressão dará lugar a uma posterior entrada de ar bastante ar frio em altura, não sendo de descartar alguma rara neve nos montes mais altos ou montanhas do arquipélago na 5ªfeira (para além do habitual Pico). 

Esta primeira depressão deslocar-se-á para norte rumo à Islândia, mas em simultâneo desenvolve-se um significativo cavado em altura até à Madeira, cavado esse que gerará uma frente e instabilidade que afectará Portugal continental na próxima sexta-feira de manhã. 

*O cavado (6ªfeira)*







Essa frente é ainda antecedida de alguma precipitação já na noite de Quarta-feira e Quinta-feira, à partida apenas de relevo no noroeste do país.

Enquanto o continente lida com esta primeira frente, para lá da Terra Nova forma-se uma outra depressão (Érica) que atravessará todo o Atlântico afectando primeiro os Açores  até chegar às proximidades do continente. Com essa depressão chegará no sábado à noite uma frente bastante activa e convectiva que atravessará o território associada também a ventos e ondulação eventualmente fortes, dependendo da evolução da situação sinóptica geral, sobretudo os gradientes isobáricos.

Existe razoável consenso nos modelos para a formação e trajecto desta depressão, inclusive na média do ensemble do GFS, embora haja ainda muita incerteza na localização e intensidade definitiva da depressão e respectiva intensidade da frente que lhe está associada, ainda para mais devido ao local bastante longínquo de onde surge transportada e cavada pelo Jet.
*Por isso as animações abaixo colocadas são de encarar com muitas cautelas acima dos 2 ou 3 dias.
*


*Previsão Vento e pressão*








*Previsão Precipitação e Nebulosidade*








*Video Previsão frentes e nebulosidade (I. Met. Berlim)*
Video onde se pode visualizar a previsão da nebulosidade no noroeste ainda na 4ªfeira à noite, a frente de sexta feira e a frente de sábado à noite.





*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Dina» e Depressão «Érica»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades.


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Ora por aqui entra a Dina com chuva molha tolos e 12º de temperatura.
Vamos lá ver o que nos vai trazer ao nível de precipitação pois hoje fiz Coimbra - Águeda - Aveiro - Coimbra e os campos já estão cheios de água


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Com esta quantidade de depressões que têm atingido o nosso País, os nomes não vão chegar atá ao fim do ano


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

espero que haja muita chuva principalmente no sul que bem precisa dela.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

boas

 aqui fica o jet 






abraços


----------



## bewild (28 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

Bem aqui estão elas, vamos lá então fazer o acompanhamento as estas duas meninas pois existe muita expectativa em torno das mesmas.

Dados actuais:
T: 12,9ºC
HR: 94%
P1024mb/hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Ora mais duas meninas. Vamos la ver como se portam. Por aqui para começar temos os chuviscos e algum nevoeiro, a temperatura nos 10.9°C, a HR nos 96%, vento nos 8.6 km/h e a pressão nos 1021mb. Ja vou com 1mm de precipitaçao.


----------



## Gongas (28 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Segundo o Vince "teremos no sábado à noite uma frente bastante activa e convectiva". isso significa que termos boas possibilidades para trovoadas?


----------



## Stinger (28 Jan 2009 às 02:57)

Gongas disse:


> Segundo o Vince "teremos no sábado à noite uma frente bastante activa e convectiva". isso significa que termos boas possibilidades para trovoadas?



Venham elas


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 07:26)

Bons Dias!

Acabo de acumular o 1ºmm do dia! A Temperatura ronda os 13ºC, e a Temperatura Mínima não ficou muito abaixo deste valor...

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11ºC


E faz hoje, pelas 11:35, dois anos desde a última queda de Neve, por aqui...


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2009 às 07:37)

Já há consenso quase absoluto entre os principais modelos de previsão no posicionamento da Érica à  entrada do Domingo :
O ECMWF ,o  GFS e o UKMO






[/URL] 

[/IMG]






[/URL] 

[/IMG]






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Com a Dina esse consenso já tinha sido alcançado anteriormente.
E  pronto. Agora é mesmo só esperar para ver com que vertentes e particularidades cada uma delas se vai manifestar.
Precipitações generalizadas a partir de sexta-feira são obviamente esperadas.
Qual a intensidade? E em que períodos ? E quanto ao resto:- Trovoadas , vento e cotas de neve?
Claro que cada um de nós tem umas ideias de como sexta, sábado e domingo o tempo eventualmente apresentar-se-á.
Cá estaremos a "usufruir" , a "disfrutar" e a relatar todas as ocorrências dignas de registo.Poderão não ser poucas, não senhor...


----------



## amarusp (28 Jan 2009 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
Contunua a chuva, muito nevoeiro e a ribeira leva um elevado caudal de água.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 08:07)

CAPE e LI para as 12h de Domingo.




Precipitação para as 7h de Domingo


----------



## Madragoa (28 Jan 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia a todos,então cá temos a Dina e a Érica!!!,bons registos para todos(sem estrágos claro),porque pelo que já estou a ler aqui post s, a comentar a saturação dos solos a nivel de água!!,e as ribeiras ainda com grandes caudais !! vamos lá ver se não dá bronca!!sigo pelo centro de Lisboa com 13.1,pressão 1022 hpa.vento fraco de O,céu totalmente encoberto e chuvisca,ate logo


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 08:28)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia 




Neste momento vai chuviscando pouco mas chuvisca


----------



## jonaslor (28 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia.
Muito nevoeiro e chuva.

Qual a possibilidade de queda de neve? Segundo o IM prevê para sexta e sábado na cota dos 6oo/800m.


----------



## Peixoto (28 Jan 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia.

Hoje, pela manhã, no trajecto Viseu-Lamego dominou a chuva miudinha e vento moderado. A temperatura rondou os 9ºC. Agora (8.30H) são visíveis algumas abertas esparsas. por onde passam alguns raios de sol, mas o céu encontra-se bastante carregado com nuvens de elevado desenvolvimento vertical.

Pelas cartas sinópticas parece-me provável que ocorra alguma queda de neve nas terras altas para o fim-de-semana e início da próxima. Dada a descida de temperatura para o final da semana, penso que há a possibilidade de queda de neve para a zona da A24, junto a Bigorne (1000 metros de altitude) na próxima 2ª feira. Confirmam?

Abraços


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Jan 2009 às 08:58)

Previsão de precipitação do serviço meteorológico da Marinha Norte-americana para as 108 h (4,5 dias):







E previsão de queda de neve para o início da próxima semana segundo o IM espanhol:






São previsões e tudo o que seja a mais de 2/3 dias tem um elevado grau de incerteza, mas não deixam de ser tendências de dois "sites" que considero terem informação muito rigorosa de acordo com o actual estado da ciência meteorológica (com toda a variabilidade que esta tem por natureza).

NOTA: As cotas de neve que o nosso IM está a colocar para a próxima 6ª-feira e início de Sábado parecem-me muito baixas quando comparadas com as do IM espanhol para as zonas fronteiriças. Alguém tem dados suplementares sobre esta situação em concreto?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu nublado, mas não chove.
Está fresquinho: 8,7ºC quando sai de casa!!

Vamos esperar pelo que ai virá!!!


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui cai a " chuva molha parvos" temperatura agradavel, 13ºC venham elas


----------



## storm (28 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Olha mais festa, este ano é um fartote, bem sigo com 13.9ºC e chuva molha tolos que vai caindo continua a já 3 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

Até já o meteorologista Costa Teso pede sol  anda já tudo enjoado com tanta chuva, e soubessem ainda o que os espera ainda ficavam pior 

Por cá já acumulei 1 mm, estou com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra chuva fraca, e assim vai desde ontem... Mas como o nosso caro *Iceworld* referiu anteriormente (e bem) existe um nível de saturação dos solos já significativo... Não pude deixar de notar ontem, até com alguma surpresa, algumas acumulações de água junto às bermas, reactivação de mini cascatas em alguns terrenos, e o barulho intenso de deslocamento de águas em lençóis subterrâneos junto a sarjetas... 
Mas vamos crer que teremos um evento significativo sem problemas de maior! Cá estaremos a fazer o acompanhamento necessário


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!
Logo duas meninas?!? O sonho de qualquer homem (metereologicamente falando, claro...)!!
O dia amanhece chuvoso, alternando entre a morrinha e a chuva fraca.
Em relação a temperaturas, sigo com 14.4ºC, enquanto que a mínima foi de 13.2ºC.
O vento está fraco a moderado, e a pressão nos 1022hpa...


----------



## PDias (28 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por Coimbra chuva fraca, e assim vai desde ontem... Mas como o nosso caro *Iceworld* referiu anteriormente (e bem) existe um nível de saturação dos solos já significativo... Não pude deixar de notar ontem, até com alguma surpresa, algumas acumulações de água junto às bermas, reactivação de mini cascatas em alguns terrenos, e o barulho intenso de deslocamento de águas em lençóis subterrâneos junto a sarjetas...
> Mas vamos crer que teremos um evento significativo sem problemas de maior! Cá estaremos a fazer o acompanhamento necessário



Bom dia,

é verdade *Vitamos*, eu também tenho vindo a notar uma elevada saturação dos solos por aqui, ainda ontem à noite fui dar uma breve volta pelo meu terreno, e este encontra-se muito empapado, chegando a haver certos pontos que fiquei com os botins enterrados quase até à canela, e a água ouve-se a correr constantemente, e já quase de há duas semanas para cá que venho a notar no trajecto casa-trabalho (Merceana - Santa Iria de Azoia) alguns lençois de água provenientes dos terrenos a atravessar as estradas.
A noite foi de chuviscos e continua, a temperatura oscilou entre os 11ºC e os 13ºC, e o vento foi e continua fraco.
Vamos aguardar pelo que estas "meninas" nos trazem.
Um bom dia para todos e até logo


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado, neste momento não chove, mas desde as 00h acumulei 9.8mm.
*Tmin. 12.3ºC*
Nesta zona também já se nota e bem a saturação dos terrenos.


----------



## redragon (28 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

No dia 01 de Fevereiro parace que as coisas vão aquecer aqui na parte centro/sul do país. Acham que será algo preocupante ou não?


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

por aqui continua a chuva 

temperatura nos 12.8ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

bom dia, por leiria morrinha desde ontem, infelizmente nao posso registrar valores ( a crise nunca mais me deixa comprar a minha estação)esperemos então pelas duas meninas que pelos modelos postados, podem trazer algo de significativo acredito mais para domingo,


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Logo duas meninas?!? O sonho de qualquer homem (metereologicamente falando, claro...)!!
> *O dia amanhece chuvoso*, *alternando entre a morrinha e a chuva fraca*.
> Em relação a temperaturas, sigo com 14.4ºC, enquanto que a mínima foi de 13.2ºC.
> *O vento está fraco a moderado*, e a pressão nos 1022hpa...



E neste momento mantém-se esse tempo...


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

redragon disse:


> No dia 01 de Fevereiro parace que as coisas vão aquecer aqui na parte centro/sul do país. Acham que será algo preocupante ou não?



Será algo para acompanhar com atenção, acima de tudo... Estar preparado e informado é a melhor arma para prevenir qualquer complicação 


Por Coimbra, continua a morrinha...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Por aqui cai miúda mas certinha e em abundância.
Vou com 3,5mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 13,4ºC e humidade relativa no máximo.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Pessoal venho por este meio pedir desculpas a todos, devido ao facto de ainda não ter estação vai ser quase impossível registar os dados bastante preciosos que vêm a caminho...

O Mr Phillip é o utilizador deste fórum que mora mais perto de mim, mas ele também só tem possibilidades de nos informar acerca da temperatura e pressão atmosférica, já que não tem condições (de momento) para ter um pluviómetro e um anemómetro. (Se algo estiver errado, peço a ele que faça um quote a este post e que emende o erro, sff. )

Peço desculpas pelo incómodo, acreditem que não me sinto nada bem no meio desta situação toda...


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia,
Pela Madeira céu pouco nublado.
15,1ºC 
73%HR 
1025hpa 
UV1 
Mín. 7,5ºC

Imagem de satélite de Portugal ao início da manhã:


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

bom dia a todos
uma duvida?
nesta ultima saida da run das 6 parece haver um ligeiro cavamento que podera causar um aumento de instablidade no centro e sul ?


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

aqui por casal de cambra desde as 8.30 que nao para de chuver


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

meo disse:


> bom dia a todos
> uma duvida?
> nesta ultima saida da run das 6 parece haver um ligeiro cavamento que podera causar um aumento de instablidade no centro e sul ?



Sim, é um facto... Mas estas run's das 6z por vezes criam situações um pouco "extremas" no médio e longo prazo. Pessoalmente, prefiro esperar pelas actualizações das 12z (e das 0z).

Continua por aqui um dia aborrecidamente morrinhento...


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, é um facto... Mas estas run's das 6z por vezes criam situações um pouco "extremas" no médio e longo prazo. Pessoalmente, prefiro esperar pelas actualizações das 12z (e das 0z).
> 
> Continua por aqui uma dia aborrecidamente morrinhento...



obrigado


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Lightning ola td bem...
Lembras-te do que disse no sabado passado ?
Ora ca temos accao na nossa zona este fds
Isto é preciso é paciencia.
Eu por cá ja tenho a maquinaria a postos para a caçada he he he
Espero sinceramente que nao faça estragos, mas... por outro lado espero que venha com bastante força    O hobbie fala sempre mais alto !!
Para mim, a Èrica vai dar muito que falar nos telejornais...


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

meo disse:


> obrigado



já agora fiz um edit, referindo que esses "extremismos" se verificavam no médio e longo prazo, uma vez que no curto prazo, já existe muito menos margem de erro. neste caso e como é médio prazo aplica-se


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Nonnu disse:


> Lightning ola td bem...
> Lembras-te do que disse no sabado passado ?
> Ora ca temos accao na nossa zona este fds
> Isto é preciso é paciencia.
> ...



Sim, lembro... Eu sei que é preciso paciência... 

Eu é que preciso de bastante paciência, ter esta acção toda e não ter estação é complicado... 

Também concordo contigo, a Érica vai ser mais falada do que a Dina.. 

Agora é esperar por domingo..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento chuviscar com alguma intensidade.

Dados Actuais:

T.Actual: 15.0ºC

Pressão: 1025.1hPa

HR: 92%


PS: que venham elas


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal venho por este meio pedir desculpas a todos, devido ao facto de ainda não ter estação vai ser quase impossível registar os dados bastante preciosos que vêm a caminho...
> 
> O Mr Phillip é o utilizador deste fórum que mora mais perto de mim, *mas ele também só tem possibilidades de nos informar acerca da temperatura e pressão atmosférica, já que não tem condições (de momento) para ter um pluviómetro e um anemómetro*. (Se algo estiver errado, peço a ele que faça um quote a este post e que emende o erro, sff. )
> 
> Peço desculpas pelo incómodo, acreditem que não me sinto nada bem no meio desta situação toda...



Certíssimo, meu caro. Morando num prédio, e sem acesso ao telhado, não vale a pena ter anemómetro e pluviómetro para me dar dados incorrectos. Mas mesmo assim, qualquer dia, dá-me a travadinha e compro mesmo uma estação com tudo isso...
Sigo com 15.1ºC, e continua a morrinha. Destaco o aumento da intensidade do vento...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia! Aqui por a Depressão ainda não se fez sentir. Mas ontem à noite segundo a RDPAçores houve cheias na Terceira e no Faial. Hoje no Programa Bom Dia da RTPAçores, deram a possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas dos Açores acima dos 900/1000 metros.

Aqui pela Lagoa a minima foi de 17,6ºC e ás 9h estavam 17,8ºC. Neste momento algumas abertas. Durante a noite caíram 4,5 mm


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

Olha eu tambem não tenho estação, com muita pena minha, mas... o graveto nao dá pra tudo. Só lá mais para o verão é que monto a minha, até porque mudei de casa a pouco tempo, etc etc
Não sei se haverá alguem aqui no Barreiro alguem com estação...
Mas há a do institudo de meteoroligia, que esta quase sempre Off  
Na minha antiga casa vivia a 70 metros da estação do instituto, agora vivo a 4 Km por isso já se justifica plenamente um estação própria.

A Èrica deve nos presentear já a partir das 15 horas de Sabado...


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Morinha e chuva fraca, não passa disto
Horas e horas sempre a chover ou a morrinhar
Ainda levo uns miseros *14mm*

Temp: *12,9ºC*
Pouco se vai alterando, até ao momento tenho uma amplitude térmica de 0,7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boas

Temp actual 14.1ºC/ UTC 12:00
Temp ao sol: 14.1ºC/ UTC 12:00
Pressão: 1021.8Hpa UTC 12:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 19.9 km/h UTC 12:00
Escala de Beaufort  :3 Ar Fresco
Direcção do Vento: W UTC 12:00
Temperatura do vento: 11.2ºC UTC 12:00
Humidade Relativa: 95 % UTC 12:00
Ponto orvalho: 12.8ºC UTC 12:10
Chuva Precipitação: 3.2mm UTC 12:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 12:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Continua a chuviscar desde as 06h00 o vento agora começa a soprar mais forte estando neste momento na posição 3 da escala de Beaufort 

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui por a Depressão ainda não se fez sentir. Mas ontem à noite segundo a RDPAçores houve cheias na Terceira e no Faial.




Ouvi na rádio de manhã essa informação... Felizmente parece não haver vítimas e não ouvi (por enquanto) referência a estragos avultados! Esperemos que tal não se verifique.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Por aqui a manha está a ser de chuvinha miudinha constante, ainda não deu para acumular nada...a temperatura é de 14,2ºC e o vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Henrique (28 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Certíssimo, meu caro. Morando num prédio, e sem acesso ao telhado, não vale a pena ter anemómetro e pluviómetro para me dar dados incorrectos. Mas mesmo assim, qualquer dia, dá-me a travadinha e compro mesmo uma estação com tudo isso...
> Sigo com 15.1ºC, e continua a morrinha. Destaco o aumento da intensidade do vento...



Pois o meu prédio também não tem terraço =\, não vale apena pluviómetro nem anemómetro, é pena porque é logo daquelas coisas mais interessantes de se registar, mas enfim, sigo agora com 13.0ºC e 79% RH.
Começou à pouco a chuva fraca, o vento mantem-se fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

O vento está claramente a aumentar de intensidade, com rajadas moderadas de NO.
A temperatura é que não mexe: 15ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> O vento está claramente a aumentar de intensidade, com rajadas moderadas de NO.
> A temperatura é que não mexe: 15ºC



Nunca mais é sábado... 

Sábado sempre temos bastante mais do que isto (chuvinha fraca, que não passa disso. É com certeza para fazer pequenos lagos para as formigas )...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

Por aqui, 15.2ºC e céu nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando, quanto às duas depressões a 1ª deverá trazer a chuva miudinha ao Algarve, quanto à 2ª já pode trazer algo mais apesar de estar mais inclinado a zona de Lisboa/Setúbal e a Andaluzia podem ter precipitações elevadas.


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Não vai ser só sabado, este deslocamento do AA vai dar mais ""tourada"" durante a semana que vem de certeza...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes,por aqui é só céu nublado com algum vento de SW epor enquanto nada.

Dados actuais 13.5ºc pressão 1021.4hpa e 89%hr.


----------



## cardu (28 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Nonnu disse:


> Não vai ser só sabado, este deslocamento do AA vai dar mais ""tourada"" durante a semana que vem de certeza...




Olé!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Nonnu disse:


> Não vai ser só sabado, este deslocamento do AA vai dar mais ""tourada"" durante a semana que vem de certeza...



Espero bem que tenhas razão. Só uma curiosidade, porque é que não fazes quote aos meus posts quando queres dizer algo? Sempre era mais fácil.


----------



## gela (28 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

chuva: miudinha
ceu: nublado
tmp: 15.3


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

Lightning disse:


> Espero bem que tenhas razão. Só uma curiosidade, porque é que não fazes quote aos meus posts quando queres dizer algo? Sempre era mais fácil.



Assim ...?


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Nonnu disse:


> Assim ...?



Sim. 

----------

Por aqui agora parou de chover, mas o vento continua moderado com rajadas.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Chuva chuva e mais chuva 

temperatura a subir: 14.7ºC


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Só para dar conversa...
Eu nesta cenas tenho um pouco de sorte pois sou maquinista da CP (mercadorias) e como tal, ando muitos Km, por exemplo hoje vou desde praias do sado ate a Ourique e volto, ou seja quero com isto dizer que tenho sorte pois em dias de intemperie vejo essa mesma intemperie em varios locais do pais, umas vezes vou para norte outras para sul, paço por ribeiros, rios, montes, vales etc etc tenho ao longo do tempo tirado algumas fotos interessantes e as vezes ate filmado, mas nem sempre tenho sorte claro.
Embora prefira nestes dias, estar mesmo é de folga  he he he


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

parece que depois da erica vamos ter tempos tumultuosos na europanunca mais acaba
ps sao previsoes quase impossiveis devido
 á distancia


----------



## Nonnu (28 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

O barreiro esta assim... 
Chuvinha de meninos que só serve para enervar He He He


----------



## amarusp (28 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

Boa tarde:
9ºC e 25 mm de precipitação!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

Boa tarde. O dia de hoje está a ser marcado pela precipitação fraca. A chamada chuva molha tolos, e todos já agora.

Por aqui acumulo agora 1.5 mm desde as 00.00, e o vento é fraco.

Até logo!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Por aqui temos a chuva, um bocadinho mais intensa que ontem, a temp. nos 12.8°C e a HR nos 96%. Vento fraco, nos 2.9km/h e pressao nos 1019. Ja acumulados 9.5mm de precipitaçao desde as 0h. Tambem se verifica o aparecimento de nevoeiro.


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

até agora nada de especial, só chuva fraca e céu nublado


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Por aqui uma chuva miudinha, vento a aumentar de intensidade e temperatura actual de 14.0


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Boa tarde a todos!
Aqui é só durante toda a manhã e não pára!
Dados actuais:

Temp:14,6ºC
Pressão: 1019 hpa ( estável)
Hr: 98%. 
Venha o fim de semana!!


----------



## trepkos (28 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Por aqui tenho um molha parvos com 13 graus.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Por aqui continua a morrinhar, com vento moderado, nevoeiro, e 14.9ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Por aqui continua céu muito nublado, com 12.6ºC.
Desde as 00h 15.0 mm.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui continua a morrinhar, com vento moderado, nevoeiro, e 14.9ºC.



Nevoeiro? Só se fôr aí em cima, aqui não está nevoeiro nenhum..


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

so chuva molha tolos por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Por aqui a chuvita já rendeu 5 mm  neste momento está a fazer algum nevoeiro, estou com 13.8ºC.


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

A chuvinha não para e o vento intensifica se agora


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

_Morrinha_ e Nevoeiro toda a manhã, sem parar!! No total, levo *4,1mm* de Precipitação!

Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

nos Açores a dia já se começa a sentir através do vento que está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

a tendencia áctual é de agravamento ligeiro desta situação fenomenos extremos sao possiveis.
aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Olá vamos lá ver o que estas duas depressões nos reservam.

Hoje tive uma mínima de 12.2ºC e sigo agora com 14.6ºC e chuvisco.
A pressão atmosférica encontra-se nos 1021.1 hpa.


----------



## filipept (28 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui a chuvita já rendeu 5 mm  neste momento está a fazer algum nevoeiro, estou com 13.8ºC.



Por aqui a chuva não pára, é dia e noite. De ontem para hoje já foram mais de 35mm  
Já há 48h que não vemos o sol , a HR está altissima, tudo a escorrer agua. 
As barragens aqui da zona estão já no nível (na visita que fiz segunda-feira a vilarinho e caniçada), agora qualquer episodio de chuva intensa, com periodos alargados, poderá resultar em caudais mais elevados dos rios.


----------



## rufer (28 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Em Benavente neste momento não chove. É assim. Chove um pouco pára, volta a chover pára. Mas com pouca intensidade. Algum vento mas não muito também.

Temperatura neste momento 14.4º.
Humidade 73%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

Boas,por aqui nem molha tolos nem miudinha nem morinha nem nadasó céu muito nublado com algum vento,isto é que está uma criseespero vê-la passar daqui a algumas horas,vou estar atento

Dados actuais 13.8ºc e 90%hr.

Até logo.


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui a chuva não pára, é dia e noite. De ontem para hoje já foram mais de 35mm
> Já há 48h que não vemos o sol , a HR está altissima, tudo a escorrer agua.
> As barragens aqui da zona estão já no nível (na visita que fiz segunda-feira a vilarinho e caniçada), agora qualquer episodio de chuva intensa, com periodos alargados, poderá resultar em caudais mais elevados dos rios.



já estao no nivel normal??? de certeza que vao haver discargas nas prox horas para poderem comportar com a agua da erica e da dina senao....há problemas


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

Neste momento chove bem por aqui.
Temp. actual 12.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Neste momento chove bem por aqui.
> Temp. actual 12.4ºC



Aqui passou agora a chuva moderada tocada a vento!


----------



## filipept (28 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

stormy disse:


> já estao no nivel normal??? de certeza que vao haver discargas nas prox horas para poderem comportar com a agua da erica e da dina senao....há problemas



Já tem vindo a fazer descargas, normalmente à noite (este ano ainda não fui lá nenhuma vez à noite). Mais a da caniçada, que a de vilarinho nem tanto. Vilarinho acho que tem um sistema de compensação para a caniçada. Mas com toda a chuva que está a cair as descargas serão mais frequentes com certeza, até porque na segunda-feira ainda havia muita neve nos montes do gerês.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Boas! Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, embora tenha alturas que aumenta de intensidade. Mas desde as 7 da manhã que não tem parado.

De resto, nada a assinalar. Até logo!


----------



## Gongas (28 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

vitamos disse:


> Aqui passou agora a chuva moderada tocada a vento!




É verdade, parece que com o caminhar das horas a chuva vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui continua os chuviscos.


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

stormy disse:


> a tendencia áctual é de agravamento ligeiro desta situação fenomenos extremos sao possiveis.
> aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro:



Se a linha verde da última saída é a que tem mais precipitação de todo ensemble, não sei como interpretas isso dessa forma. Mas pronto.


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

esta a sair a RUN DAS 12
parece que a situaçao esta a piorar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

Aqui por S. Miguel ainda está uma tarde de céu com abertas, mas o vento começa a soprar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Sirilo (28 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

Em Belmonte não chove, estavam 14,5º.
Vê-se as nuvens a deslocar-se rapidamente, embora não faça vento.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Por agora parou de chover. O vento sopra fraco a moderado, mas contínuo (sem rajadas).

Mas olhando para o horizonte, o que os meus olhos conseguem ver é céu escuro... (vem aí mais chuva )


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

Dia desagradável na cidade do Porto.

Chove moderado a forte há já algumas horas.

12.1ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (28 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Bgc disse:


> Dia desagradável na cidade do Porto.
> 
> Chove moderado a forte há já algumas horas.
> 
> 12.1ºC



nem mais... dia chato por estes lados...
Chuva moderada, vento fraco, nevoeiro cerrado... pessoas irritadas, pés húmidos, locais públicos abafados... T = 12ºC
BORING!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Amigos dos Açores, que novidades nos dão? Como estão as coisas por aí? 

EDIT: Voltou o vento com rajadas...


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Pela Madeira céu muito nublado
12,7ºc
80%HR
1024hpa

Pelos Açores a registar os 40km/h de velocidade média do vento na Graciosa





Imagem de satélite


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Lightning disse:


> Amigos dos Açores, que novidades nos dão? Como estão as coisas por aí?



Aqui onde me encontro, ainda tudo muito calmo. Nada de especial, ainda há algum sol entre as nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui céu encoberto, e a morrinha continua.
Temperatura nos 13,6ºC.
5,0mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boa Tarde

Temp actual 14.3ºC/ UTC 17:00
Temp ao sol: 14.3ºC/ UTC 17:00
Pressão: 1020.1Hpa UTC 17:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.5 km/h UTC 17:00
Escala de Beaufort :3 Ar Fresco
Direcção do Vento: SW UTC 12:00
Temperatura do vento: 12.9ºC UTC 17:00
Humidade Relativa: 90 % UTC 17:00
Ponto orvalho: 12.3ºC UTC 17:00
Chuva Precipitação: 3.5mm UTC 17:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 17:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Parou de chuviscar a coisa de uma hora a traz neste momento o céu esta muito nublado sem chuva  o vento e moderado a fraco 

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Boas
Por aqui céu encoberto, 
13.9ºC
98% HR
1021 hpa
6Km/h NW
7,0mm de precipitação acumulada


Extremos Hoje:

Mínima: 12.7ºC (7:21) 
Máxima: 14.4ºC (15:51) 
Rajada vento: 27.3Km/h (9:43)



__________________


----------



## brandas (28 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Bem, isto por aqui é um "fartote" de água, o São Pedro tem feito cada descarga!!!!!

Sigo com 13,6º


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

brandas disse:


> Bem, isto por aqui é um "fartote" de água...



Por aqui,  idem idem,  aspas aspas.
Desde as 12 horas mais 18,3 mm a adicionar aos 41.7 dos 3 últimos dias já perfaz 60 mm .Já está tudo alagado e o grosso da precipitação ainda estará para vir nos próximos dias.
Já aqui por muitos de nós tem sido focado este ciscunstancialismo:
Na verdade , qualquer pico de precipitação poderá doravante criar problemas em zonas de leito de cheias de pequenos ou médios cursos de água.
Emocionante este Inverno 2008/ 2009 . Sem dúvida.


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (28 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Lightning disse:


> Nevoeiro? Só se fôr aí em cima, aqui não está nevoeiro nenhum..



Chuvisco e nevoeiro no Alto de Monsanto pelas 16h30m


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Pois para o Norte tem sido um fartote e aqui para o Sul  uma chuvita !!

Mas se tudo correr bem a partir de Sexta as coisas serão mais equilibradas !!

Sigo com cerca de 16ºC e nuvens a ameaçar chuviscos !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento ainda continua os chuviscos e a temperatura está nos 14.7ºC.


----------



## sandra santos (28 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois para o Norte tem sido um fartote e aqui para o Sul  uma chuvita !!
> 
> Mas se tudo correr bem a partir de Sexta as coisas serão mais equilibradas !!
> 
> Sigo com cerca de 16ºC e nuvens a ameaçar chuviscos !!




realmente este nosso inverno tem sido fraquissimo de chuva para o nosso Algarve, ainda há poucos meses passei pela barragem do arade e esta vazia!!!!é pena quem sofre são as pobres laranjeiras sem agua para poder produzir decentemente.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

sandra santos disse:


> realmente este nosso inverno tem sido franquismo de chuva para o nosso Algarve, ainda há poucos meses passei pela barragem do arade e esta vazia!!!!é pena quem sofre são as pobres laranjeiras sem agua para poder produzir decentemente.



Agora cai toda de uma vez o que também não é bom


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

miguel disse:


> Agora cai toda de uma vez o que também não é bom




Espero bem que não ... porque isso significava que não chovia mais 

*PS*: Eu percebi Miguel o que querias dizer


----------



## F_R (28 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Boas 

Por cá dia de chuva fraca
Estão: *13.8ºC
2.2mm* de precipitação acumulados desde as 0.00h


----------



## Turista (28 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Por aqui hoje não se viu o sol.
Chuva e nevoeiro.

Sigo com 12,2ºC


----------



## sandra santos (28 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

por aqui tivemos muitas nuvens escuras o típico dia chato onde nada acontece.. esperamos que a noite...


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

sandra santos disse:


> por aqui tivemos muitas nuvens escuras o típico dia chato onde nada acontece.. esperamos que a noite...



Ai no Algarve chuva que se veja já a partir da tarde de sexta. Para mim entre as 17h e as 23h com chuva moderada por vezes forte.

Aqui hoje o chuvisco rendeu 1mm


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Por cá, chove certinho, desde a manhã.
Durante o final de tarde, e mesmo agora de vez em quando há precipitação um pouco mais forte, o que levou a alguns levantamentos de tampas de saneamento nas zonas mais baixas da cidade. Tive que andar em sentido contrário porque numa parte não se passava...
Resumindo, mais do mesmo. 
De salientar o aumento da intensidade do vento desde à 1h atrás.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Preparem-se! Esta Dina não vos vai deixar mal não tivesse eu escolhido o nome... .

Por aqui o vento sopra fraco e chove.

T: *12,1ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Dina por agora parece que vai ser bastante boa para os amantes da meteorologia.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/120056-post1290.html


----------



## GARFEL (28 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

boa noite a todos
alguem me trocava isto por miudos de senso comum
o que significa ???
temperatura/altura sei o que significa
mas o que significa 500hPa ou 850hPa
ando a aprender com todos voçês
obrigado


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Pico, na última hora: *17,2mm*





------------------

Por aqui mantém-se o chuvisco.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

9,9ºC e chove com alguma intensidade por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

A _Morrinha_ não nos largou o dia inteiro, por cá... No entanto, até ao momento, apenas levo *4,1mm* acumulados...

A Temperatura ronda os 13ºC, tendo oscilado muito pouco, hoje...
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento nos 13,0 km/h de OSO (248º)


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Bem, é cada chuvada...


----------



## amarusp (28 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Boa noite,
por Loriga chuva moderada e constante com acumulação de 34 mm, a temperatura está nos 9,2ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Por aqui também continua a chuva 

temperatura * 13.3ºC *


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

A chuva vai continuando, juntamente com nevoeiro..

T: *12,0ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

GARFEL disse:


> boa noite a todos
> alguem me trocava isto por miudos de senso comum
> o que significa ???
> temperatura/altura sei o que significa
> ...



Como toda a gente sabe, a pressão desce quando subimos em altitude e a temperatura também desce em altitude (na troposfera), devido ao gradiente térmico vertical, cuja média é de *6,2 ºC* por cada 1000m, pois à medida que se sobe em altitude o ar vai ficando mais rarefeito, pobre em oxigénio, entre outros elementos.
Assim sendo, as temperaturas a 850 hPa rondam os 1400m de altitude - dependendo, claro está, das oscilações de pressão, podendo baixar ou subir um pouco, consoante essas variações, mas nunca se alterando muito - e os 500 hPa equivalem a cerca de 5500m, se não estou em erro; muito por alto.
Assim, se a temperatura à superfície (2m) for de 10,0 ºC e não houver nenhum distúrbio em altitude - como inversões térmicas - a temperatura a 850 hPa será de:

10,0 - (1,4 x 6,2) =
<=> 10,0 - 8,68
<=> ~*1,32 ºC*

Sendo que 10,0 é a temperatura à superfície, 1,4 é o valor da altitude em km (já reduzido) e 6,2 o gradiente térmico vertical.
O valor de temperatura a esses tais ~1400m de altitude rondaria os *1,32 ºC* - de forma muito geral - sem contar com variações locais, muito localizadas em momentâneas em altitude.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas superiores.


----------



## storm (28 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Manha de alguma morrinha, tarde sem morrinha, de registar só o vento fraco.
Neste momento sigo com vento fraco e 14.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Como toda a gente sabe, a pressão desce quando subimos em altitude e a temperatura também desce em altitude (na troposfera), devido ao gradiente térmico vertical, cuja média é de *6,2 ºC* por cada 1000m, pois à medida que se sobe em altitude o ar vai ficando mais rarefeito, pobre em oxigénio, entre outros elementos.
> Assim sendo, as temperaturas a 850 hPa rondam os 1400m de altitude - dependendo, claro está, das oscilações de pressão, podendo baixar ou subir um pouco, consoante essas variações, mas nunca se alterando muito - e os 500 hPa equivalem a cerca de 5500m, se não estou em erro; muito por alto.
> Assim, se a temperatura à superfície (2m) for de 10,0 ºC e não houver nenhum distúrbio em altitude - como inversões térmicas - a temperatura a 850 hPa será de:
> 
> ...




Tinha uma ideia de que a temperatura desce 0.6ºC por cada 100m
o que da 6.0ºC em 1000m


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

vinc7e disse:


> Tinha uma ideia de que a temperatura desce 0.6ºC por cada 100m
> o que da 6.0ºC em 1000m



Na verdade, são *0,62 ºC* por cada 100m, o que perfaz *6,2 ºC* por cada 1000m. 
Nada de significativo; nos meus cálculos estou apenas a ser mais preciso, sou bastante rigoroso quanto a isso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Boas noitespor aqui se continua de céu encoberto já com a chuva presente desde o principío da tarde mas sempre miudinha mal se dá por ela em certos momentos.

Dados actuais 12.2ºc pressão 1019.0hpa com 94%hr com 0.5mm de.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

GARFEL disse:


> boa noite a todos
> alguem me trocava isto por miudos de senso comum
> o que significa ???
> temperatura/altura sei o que significa
> ...



Para complementar a informação dada pelo Daniel, podes verificar neste post, Meteograma de Bragança, os campos de temperatura a 850hPa e 500hPa como também os campos de altura de 850hPa e 500hPa.

Agora calcular a temperatura ao nível do mar utilizando estes 2 valores é uma tarefa complicada porque depende de muitos factores.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

obrigadão

é ver mapas e começar a fazer contas
eheheh
obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Vento: *17,3km/h
*
T: *11,6ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Na última hora caíram mais 13,9mm no Pico e 9,4mm nas Flores.
Nas Flores a temperatura caiu para os 10,1ºC.

Atendendo às previsões, acho mesmo possível que possa nevar nos pontos mais altos da ilha das Flores no grupo Ocidental dos Açores, coisas da qual ainda não consegui encontrar relato.

*
Previsão do IM*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
Descida acentuada da temperatura do ar.
Aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo. Trovoadas.
Vento noroeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 5 metros, passando a noroeste e aumentando para 6 metros.
Temperaturas previstas para a Santa Cruz das Flores:
*Mínima 6ºC*
Máxima 12ºC
Água do Mar 17ºC



*Modelo GFS meteoPT.com, run das 12h*







*Alertas do IM*






Será que não há ninguém na Ilha das Flores que esteja a acompanhar a situação meteorológica?


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Continua o céu muito nublado e o vento com rajadas. Mas não chove. Está alguma precipitação prevista para esta noite?


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

que eu saiba dos Açores só têm duas ou três pessoas aqui o que é muito pouco para cobrir as nove ilhas.

acabei de ver a previsão do tempo e as previsões mantên-se com a possibilidade de neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas.

também referiram que desde as 12h de ontem às 12 h de hoje foram registados 55mm em S.Jorge, 60mm no Pico e 50mm na Terceira.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Por aqui, estou com uns «quentes» *13,8 ºC* e *93 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

*Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo*

Precipitação acumulada desde a 00h: *37,0mm*
Chuva forte durante a tarde.

Temp: *12,3ºC*

A precipitação acumulada deste mês ja vai em *210,4mm*


----------



## Madragoa (28 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Lightning disse:


> Continua o céu muito nublado e o vento com rajadas. Mas não chove. Está alguma precipitação prevista para esta noite?



boas,Lightning exprimenta este programita weather whatcher,faz o dawnload ,instala,escolhes a cidade que deve ser almada ok e olha para mim é uma ferramenta muito util  ok é só uma opiniao,e penso que  de momento não tens estaçao,acho que é uma boa opçao                                      sigo pelo centro de lisboa com temp 13,9 hpa1020,e continua ,a morrinha bons registos


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Após um curto espaço de tempo em que a _Morrinha_ deu tréguas, eis que volta a Chover!

Temperatura nos 13ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de OSO (248º)


----------



## Rita Cunha (28 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Fogo, em Braga não pára de chover nem por um minuto!


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Por aqui não parou de chover o dia todo .... agora até aumentou um pouco de intensidade ....


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

GARFEL disse:


> boa noite a todos
> alguem me trocava isto por miudos de senso comum
> o que significa ???
> temperatura/altura sei o que significa
> ...




Nas ciências que lidam com a atmosfera referimo-nos às camadas na vertical da mesma na pressão que elas tem em relação ao nível do mar e a sua altura geopotencial. Ou seja, 850hPa corresponde ao nível da atmosfera onde a pressão é de 850hPa tal como tu agora terás em Tomar uns 1018hPa ao nivel do mar.

Como foi referido, essa pressão corresponde a uma altura média, mas que na verdade é sempre dinâmica, ou seja, por exemplo os 500hPa apesar de estarem em média a 5500 metros, estão mais altos quando o ar é mais quente (devido à sua densidade, ou mais baixo quanto está mais fio). Nessas contas também entra a humidade. E aí entra o conceito de altura geopotencial (vê uma pequena explicação aqui), importante em meteorologia pois é assim que identificamos preferencialmente nesta camada as formações e movimentações das grandes baixas e altas pressões, pois muita coisa se passa na atmosfera para além da superfície e os 500hPa são a melhor camada para termos uma visão mais ou menos geral do que se passa.

Em Meteorologia a observação de cada camada tem assim diferentes objectivos como a referida 500hPa ou por exemplo aos 300hPa é onde vemos as grandes circulações do Jet. 

Aos 850hPa vemos as grandes advecções das massas de ar quente ou frio. E porque ver a temperatura aos 850hPa e não à superfície ou noutra camada qualquer? Uma camada mais alta não serve porque pois não afecta tão rapidamente a superfície e nós vivemos à superfície e precisamos de saber o que se passa, e uma camada mais baixa também não serve porque as massas de ar são muito afectadas pelo aquecimento e arrefecimento causado pela própria superfície (solo ou água) ao longo de um dia, pelo que com essas variações diurnas simplesmente não conseguiríamos "seguir" a intensidade e direcção das advecções quentes e frias. A observação da temperatura aos 850hPa também é muito útil para prever o tipo de precipitação, se é na forma de chuva ou neve por exemplo. A tal famosa ISO zero, a temperatura a zero graus aos 850hPa, que todos procuram avidamente nesta altura do ano. Aos 850 também é usual observar-se o vento predominante, nesta camada menos afectado pela orografia.

Para finalizar, na mesma camada é útil ver diferentes coisas, por exemplo aos 500hPa além do geopotencial vê-se com frequência também as temperaturas pois nos níveis altos da atmosfera dão-se por vezes grandes incursões de ar frio em altura bem como a formação de depressões em altura. Aos 850hPa também é util observar-se o vento, menos influenciado pela orografia.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Fogo, em Braga não pára de chover nem por um minuto!



Podes crer...desde ontem de manha que é sempre a


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Continua a chuvisco e estã0 13.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Fogo, em Braga não pára de chover nem por um minuto!





vinc7e disse:


> Podes crer...desde ontem de manha que é sempre a



Pois, o Minho e Douro Litoral tá a levar uma molha o dia todo.
Por Gaia, a mesma coisa, chuva miudinha a manhã toda, e durante a tarde intensificou-se para moderado a forte.
Agora volta a morrinha.
Já acumulei *37mm* hoje desde as 00h00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Por Moscavide, temperatura nos *13,8 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *93 %*.
A morrinha continua a cair, de forma sempre constante, passando por vezes a chuva fraca.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Sigo agora com 13.4ºC.


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

séra que vem la trovoada?


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

kikofra disse:


> séra que vem la trovoada?



Penso que é possível, já que aqui não está frio nenhum. O tempo está mais para o abafado do que para o frio. O vento continua com rajadas.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

kikofra disse:


> séra que vem la trovoada?



Qual é esse site?


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

thunderboy disse:


> Qual é esse site?



http://members.home.nl/fkooiman/lightning/index.htm#0


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Boas,céu muito nublado,não chove o vento está moderado de SW com 12.1ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

kikofra disse:


> http://members.home.nl/fkooiman/lightning/index.htm#0



Obrigado.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Parece que as trovoadas vêm aí 

Por aqui continua a chuva que caiu todo o dia...


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Em Angra do Heroísmo velocidade média do vento nos 54,7 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Por aqui o vento ronda os *20km/h* e sigo com:

T: *11,4ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1015,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Por aqui sigo com:
13ºC
98% HR
1020hpa
12Km/h WNW
8mm Precipitação acumulada


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

kikofra disse:


> séra que vem la trovoada?




Vai antes a este site http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html é o mais confiável.
Mas trovoada só para sábado ou domingo.


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

boas 

a depressão já chegou à Terceira.

o vento já sopra forte (mais de 50Km/h), embora agora não ocorra peripitação.

Ps: a electricidade também já está a sentir o vento está num vai e vem


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

cuidado porque esta perturbacao vem carregada de ar gelado continental nao é nada parecida com a situacao do dia 20 penso que as cotas com tanta precipitacao associada ainda por cima a vir na madrugada dariam cotas mesmo muito baixas nao quero arriscar mas ate por baixo dos 200


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Curiosidade ...... 

Podemos esperar então algo de mais "agitado" para sabado/domingo ou será o normal da época?


----------



## SnowMan (28 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Por aqui chuviscos intermitentes molha tolos e 12.1º


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Há pouco, registei mais 1mm de Precipitação, pelo que tenho *5,1mm *acumulados desde as 00h!

Temperatura a rondar os 13ºC
Vento a 28,1 km/h de O (270º), com um Máximo de* 38,9 km/h*


----------



## amarusp (28 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

40,60 mm caídos e 9,4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Então pessoal ninguem diz nada acerca das previsões? 

Parece que há modelos com eventuais quedas de neve para a semana também .   ... vento e chuva para o fim de semana .... 

Desde ontem em que existiu algum nervosismo com as previsões  que o pessoal parece com medo de expor modelos/previsões e análises ..... vá pessoal mais experiente toca a opinar o pessoal amador está à espera das vossas previsões .....


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Por aqui a temperatura continua alta e vai caindo uns chuviscos.

T: *11,3ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1015,4mb/hPa*

V. vento: *17km/h*


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Em Miranda do Corvo/Coimbra não pára de chover ...

Temp. = 12 º C


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Defender disse:


> Então pessoal ninguem diz nada acerca das previsões?
> 
> Parece que há modelos com eventuais quedas de neve para a semana também .   ... vento e chuva para o fim de semana ....
> 
> Desde ontem em que existiu algum nervosismo com as previsões  que o pessoal parece com medo de expor modelos/previsões e análises ..... vá pessoal mais experiente toca a opinar o pessoal amador está à espera das vossas previsões .....



Para mim vamos ter uma sucessão de frentes como a muito tempo não víamos e frentes activas uma delas extremamente activa a da madrugada de domingo e fim do dia de sábado...e o que se avizinha depois dai é mais frio e chuva com vento forte segundo o que tenho visto poderemos ter este tempo pelo menos uns 9 ou 10 dias seguidos se isto não é raro não sei o que é  quando foi a ultima vez que tivemos uma depressão de 980 a 985hpa em cima de Portugal!?


----------



## sandra santos (28 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Por aqui começou a chuvinha molha tolos.. e temperatura boazinha cerca de 14 graus..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Oi pessoal! A depressão também já chegou a S. Miguel, eu aqui registo rajadas de vento bem fortes, o céu está muito nublado mas ainda nao chove, a temperatura ainda está alta, nos 18,1ºC a humidade nos 80% e a pressão passou de 1020 hpa do dia de ontem para os actuais 1007,2 hpa


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Boa noite pessoal...
Por aqui ainda não parou de chover, durante a tarde esteve aquela morrinha...agora para a noite esta a chover com mais intensidade...períodos de grande intensidade intervalados com morrinha....na ultima hora registei 1.5mm nas ultimas 24h 26.9mm! 
Por aqui os terrenos estão todos saturados...esta mesmo a ficar um caus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Boaspor aqui neste momento cai como já não acontecia há 2 dias,agora falta saber por quanto tempocom 12.0ºc.

Até amanhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

É de salientar que hoje por cá ainda fez sol e atingi uma máxima primaveril de 20,4ºC e uma minima de 17,5ºC. Nem parecia que amanhã vinha mau tempo.

Pelos dados das temperaturas actuais no grupo ocidental, e em quase todas as ilhas do grupo central com excepção da Terceira, o ar frio já deve estar a entrar no arquipélago, pois as Flores estão com 10,9ºC, o Corvo com cerca de 11ºC e as ilhas de S. Jorge, Pico, Faial e Graciosa à volta dos 13ºC. Neste momento eu aqui na Lagoa estou com 18,1ºC e a pressão nos 1006,8 hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Olá pessoal!
Por aqui não sei como esteve, pois estive a trabalhar, mas em Lisboa esteve sempre ou a chover ou a morrinhar. Presumo que aqui tenha estado na mesma, apesar de as estradas aqui estarem já a secar um pouco, o que indicia menos chuva ou mais tempo decorrido desde a ultima chuva.
Registo em Lisboa alguma chuva moderada, cerca das 21h30.
De momento, sigo com 14.1ºC, 1020hpa, vento fraco a moderado e céu muito nublado...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Dia de chuva e chuvisco irritante...

Por agora 13,7ºC


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

esta a chover com grande intensidade...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Acardoso disse:


> esta a chover com grande intensidade...



Se continuar a chover aí assim e com as chuvas que aí vêm não sei não..


----------



## Silknet (29 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Ora boas noites a todos, não tenho estado muito por aqui por falta de tempo mas vim deixar o "report" nocturno de Viseu!!

Seguimos com 10ºC e uma névoa considerável, clareando aqui e ali...

E silknet despede-se desejando que as "meninas" que se aproximam causem espanto mas não muitos estragos!

Silknet


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Acardoso disse:


> esta a chover com grande intensidade...



Provavelmente vai ser fraca a moderada pelo menos durante toda a noite






[/URL][/IMG]

Dados actuais:
Temp: 13,9ºC
Pressão: 1018 hpa (estável)
Hr: 98%
Estado do tempo:
Chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Aqui já chegou a chuva em força, a juntar-se ao vento forte.
Actualmente 17,7ºC pressão nos 1005,8 hpa

Pelos meus calculos neste momento no alto do Pico da Barrosa estão neste momento 11,8ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Boas pessoal 

Por cá continua a chuva fraca
Neste momento *13.3ºC*

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima:*11.6ºC*
Máxima:*14.8ºC*

Precipitação acumulada:*2.6mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Boa noite *meteorologicómanos*
Por cá temos tido períodos de chuva forte a "copiosa", acompanhada de vento moderado a forte com algumas rajadas.
Das 19h de 27 janeiro até ontem, dia 28, às 20 h tive *50,7 mm* de precipitação (em 25 h). Já começo a acumular uma boa quantidade em poucos dias - de 19 deste mês até agora ja cá recolhi 264,4 mm. Vamos ver o que sobra até ao final do mês...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Despeço-me por hoje, com tudo na mesma, praticamente desde manhã...
14.1ºC
Até amanhã!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

A temperatura tb já desce por cá. Agora 16,6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Despeço-me com 13.6ºC.


----------



## squidward (29 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

por aqui caiu uma chuvinha fraca por volta das 20/21h. Agora nada de


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

por hoje é tudo 

temperetura nos 13.6ºC  e o vento perto dos 30Km/h

até amanhã


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

Por aqui temperatura de 12.1°C, quentinho até para uma noite de inverno, chove fraco, depois de ontem ter registado 17.2mm, ja vou com 1.5mm desde as 0h. A pressao esta nos 1017mb e a HR nos 95% e vento fraco de 7.2km/h. Ate logo!


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Por aqui o vento intensificou e a chuva está mais constante


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

boas por agora continua a chuva mas mais intensa. A temperatura é de 13-7 graus. Despeco-me até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

*Dados dos Açores às 00h UTC:*

Pressão:





Temperatura:





Vento:


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 02:15)

Por aqui uns agradáveis 14,4º e chuva fraca com períodos de chuva moderada.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 02:28)

Boas noites rapaziada das depressões! 

Por aqui dia de chuviscos, umas vezes mais intensos outras mais fracos.
A máxima foi de 12,2ºC e a mínima de 9ºC.

Neste momento não chove e registo 11,4ºC, a pressão é de 1021hPa e a HR de 95%.

Um bom site para seguir a situação nos Açores é o da CLIMAAT, mas infelizmente não está a funcionar .

Aqui fica também o link da RDP Açores


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

Boas, aqui chove com alguma intensidade com uma temperatura de 10,0ºC. A precipitação acumulada durante o dia de ontem foi de 9,6 mm e hoje vai em 1,2 mm. Os extremos de temperatura foram 6,5ºC / 10,5ºC.


----------



## cova beira (29 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

cuidado com o que ai vem


----------



## cova beira (29 Jan 2009 às 03:19)

qualquer semelhanca é pura coicidencia


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 05:59)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui vai chovendo


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 07:29)

Bom Dia!

Continua a Chover Fraco... Nesta Madrugada acumulei *3,2mm* de Precipitação!

Temperatura nos 13ºC
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de SO (225º)


----------



## Madragoa (29 Jan 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia a todos ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa,com Temp 13.7c.1020 hpa.vento fraco a moderado de SW.céu muito nublado.e continua a morrinha         até logo e bons registos  pareçe que vem ai água a sério ,,afinar os pluviometros


----------



## amarusp (29 Jan 2009 às 07:50)

Bom dia,
céu muito mubldo, chuva moderada.


----------



## storm (29 Jan 2009 às 08:21)

Noite de chuva, neste momento continua a morrinhar, e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia, mais um dia de chuva por Coimbra, agora moderada.


----------



## Teles (29 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado, chuva miudinha, alguma neblina e temperatura e 14.5


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jan 2009 às 09:07)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia

Temp actual 13.2ºC/ UTC 09:00
Temp ao sol: 13.2ºC/ UTC 09:00
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa UTC 09:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.1 km/h UTC 09:00
Escala de Beaufort :3 Ar Fresco
Direcção do Vento: SW UTC 09:00
Temperatura do vento: 11.6ºC UTC 09:00
Humidade Relativa: 95 % UTC 09:00
Ponto orvalho: 12.2ºC UTC 09:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.5mm UTC 09:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 09:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Ontem ainda registei 4.5mm por volta das 17h00 estive sem luz serca de 30minutos

Neste momento vai chuviscando muito pouco o ceu esta muito nublado a serra do Monsanto tem um pouco de nevoeiro

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Aqui amanheceu com o céu nublado e chuvinha "molha-tolos". Não está vento nenhum.


----------



## storm (29 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

Começa a chover fraco/moderado


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

Por aqui 14,9º e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu muito nublado e neste momento parou de chover, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas não chove, o vento sopra fraco, a temperatura é de 14.6ºC, pressão: 1020.7hPa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

Valência de Alcântara fica aqui mesmo na fronteira a uns 20 Km para NW. E só de pensar que na terça à tarde vou para o Porto.Mas em vez de fazer A23-A1 por Torres Novas. Demoro mais tempo mas vou fazer A23-A25-A1...pela Guarda, Viseu...hehehe


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

bom dia 

pelos Açores a massa de ar fria já chegou. embora ainda na ilha terceira não tenha caido granizo.

nas flores a temperatura min foi de 6ºC e a rajada de vento mais elevada foi de 108 Km/h na ilha mais pequena.

o vento continua forte


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, mas sem estar a chover, de momento.
Pressão (ainda) nos 1018hpa, vento fraco a moderado e a temperatura nos 15.6ºC.
A mínima não baixou dos 13.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

E diria Fafá de Belem:

_Morrinha, morrinhaça, morrinhona, morrinhante, morrinhão!_

E não diria mais nada, não fosse o vento permitir o comentário adicional "vai soprando geralmente fraco, mas a espaços já se faz sentir moderado"

_Morrinhou Portugal..._

Ponto final, parágrafo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

Boas malta...

Que acham deste panorama??








É muita fruta....


Por aqui tempo londrino, ja chuviscou e continua nublado..


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

cai o primeiro aguaceiro com granizo e muita chuva, isto está a prometer.


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

]ToRnAdO[;120279 disse:
			
		

> Boas malta...
> 
> Que acham deste panorama??
> 
> ...



Se ontem com uma chuvada mais forte as tampas de saneamento saltaram, imagina assim.
Rezo para que me passe ao lado. Que vá para quem a deseja 

Por aqui... Morrinha!  Mais do mesmo...
Record mundial de morrinhice non stop....


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

o GFS promete uma situação grave e, provavelmente, depois da dina e da erica virá mais festa....da pesada
aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro:
[img=http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5243/meteonj2.png]
[img=http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/meteonj2.png/1/w800.png]


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Bem, agora já não é morrinha. Chove mais forte um pouco, acompanhado de algum vento.
Dia para não sair de casa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia! O ar frio também começou a chegar a S. Miguel ao inicio da manhã, pois eu por volta da 1h da madrugada tinha 15,5ºC e ás 6h30 desceu para 10,8ºC úma hora depois estava nos 9,6ºC e ás 9h da manhã tinha subida para os 9,8ºC. 

Aqui ainda nao caíu nenhum aguaceiro de granizo, mas deve estar quase pois preve-se queda da temperatura ao longo do dia, e mantem-se a cota de neve a partir dos 1000 metros.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

Current weather: Horta/Faial 

_Local Time               Temperature    	 Weather_
Thu 29 Jan 09:30  	9°C / 48°F       few clouds
*Thu 29 Jan 09:00 	8°C / 46°F 	     sleet showers*
Thu 29 Jan 08:30 	8°C / 46°F 	     few clouds
Thu 29 Jan 08:00 	7°C / 44°F 	     light showers



(fonte:weatheronline)


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Temperaturas nos Açores às 9h UTC






Nas Flores a temperatura já chegou a estar a baixo dos 6ºC:


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Nas Flores já caiu bastante granizo a ponto de ficar tudo branco segundo relato de uma senhora na RDP Açores. Outro relato dava conta de «frio mata vacas» 

Algumas imagens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Reparei precisamente nesses valores, ainda há pouco.
Gostei de saber que as Flores chegaram à casa dos *5 ºC*.

---

Destaque ainda para Ponta Delgada.
Embora com temperaturas relativamente elevadas às 0h, ainda desceu bastante até à mínima.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

Por Moscavide, noite bastante quente, com uma mínima de *13,7 ºC*.
Agora mesmo, estou com uns «tropicais» *14,9 ºC* e uma humidade de *83 %*.


----------



## LuisFilipe (29 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

Bem, para Coimbra/Figueira da foz o windguru prevê para amanhã e sabado precipitação de 10.mm 

Mais uma depressao que ai vem, enfim.. este inverno tem sido bastante rigoroso, e ainda vamos a meio dele...

Sei que o pessoal aqui gosta mto de chuvas e tempos frios, mas serei o unico ja um bocadinho farto de tanta chuva e frio?? 

Tou com saudades daquele solinho fraco de inverno, para a malta ir passear e ir para a praia surfar


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Segundo a RDP Açores, passou há pouco um aguaceiro de granizo que deixou as estradas do Faial completamente brancas. 7ºC no Faial.

Esse aguaceiro está agora a passar entre o Pico e a Terceira.
A imagem é medonha:







Acho que aquilo que se vê na montanha do Pico já deve ser neve:


----------



## CMPunk (29 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Bons Dias Pessoal !! 

Estou muito optimista com estas duas depressões que seguem, a Dina já afecta aqui a Zona de Faro, a Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro já Registou 0.6mm Hoje, enquanto no Aeroporto de Faro foi Registado pela Estação do IM 0.4mm, é pouca precipitação mas não fico desmotivado, pois tenho o resto do Dia de Hoje, Amanha e o Fim de Semana para Acompanhar.

A Érica na minha opinião pelo que vejo nos modelos e previsões vai ser muito boa aqui para o Algarve, pois vai trazer muita precipitação, e acredito que venha acompanhada de muito Vento e Trovoadas, agora só resta esperar para ver, sambem merecemos alguma coisa, depois das ultimas depressões não terem trazido quase chuva nenhuma 

É de Referir que todos o Pais está em Alerta Amarelo, menos o Destrito de Évora, Ventos Fortes para o Norte, e Muita Ondulação no Centro e Sul.

Deixo Agora de Momento Informação da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro.

Céu Muito Nublado

Temperatura: 14.7º
Pressão: 1019.2 Milibares
Vento: 0Km/H ENE
Humidade: 87%
Percipitação: 0.6mm
Percipitação Total de Janeiro: 26.2mm

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Boas

Noite marcada pela chuva fraca e vento moderado que se fizeram sentir.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento começa a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade.


----------



## bewild (29 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a RDP Açores, passou há pouco um aguaceiro de granizo que deixou as estradas do Faial completamente brancas. 7ºC no Faial.
> 
> Esse aguaceiro está agora a passar entre o Pico e a Terceira.
> A imagem é medonha:
> ...



Medonha? Por acaso até está uma imagem espectacular! 
Sim pelo menos dá essa ideia de ser neve.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão uns quentes 17.1ºC, o céu está nublado com algumas abertas, o vento sopra fraco de W e a pressão está nos 1020.5hPa.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Por aqui, com os corpos untados de morrinhice que já exaspera mesmo o mais apaixonado por precipitações,(já lá vão 3 dias sem parar)
por aqui , em compasso de espera pelas  chuvadas  de verdade já a partir de amanhã,
por aqui, nada a assinalar.
Apenas que vim agora da rua e imagine-se, morrinha...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Destaco aqui a temperatura elevada que se faz sentir, sendo este já o dia mais quente do ano: 17.7ºC, quando já esteve nos 18ºC.
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade, parece-me, e já não chove há algum tempo.
Vamos ver como evolui...


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

Começa a aumentar a intensidade da chuva. 
Temp. nos 15º


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

um dia como à muito não se via!

posso confirmar que o Pico está branco (já consegui ver a parte superior do pico  hoje de minha casa)

o chão já esteve branco de granizo mas como chouveu muito logo levou quase tudo.

temperatura (terra chã) 7,5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Sei que o pessoal aqui gosta mto de chuvas e tempos frios, mas serei o unico ja um bocadinho farto de tanta chuva e *frio*??



Frio ? 

Que estejas farto de chuva ainda percebo, mas frio é coisa que não está, muito pelo contrário. 

As temperaturas mínimas estão uns 7 ºC acima do normal para a época do ano, e isso deve-se às entradas de ar quente, próprias deste tipo de precipitação.

Está um tempo muito doentio, com chuva e temperaturas muito elevadas, enjoativas.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boa Tarde

Temp actual 14.8ºC/ UTC 13:00
Temp ao sol: 15.1ºC/ UTC 13:00
Pressão: 1016.2Hpa UTC 13:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 6.4 km/h UTC 13:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direcção do Vento: W UTC 13:00
Temperatura do vento: 14.7ºC UTC 13:00
Humidade Relativa: 81 % UTC 13:00
Ponto orvalho: 11.3ºC UTC 13:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.5mm UTC 13:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 13:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Céu nublado com algumas abertas neste momento não chove vento fraco a pressão tem estado a baixar 

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

AnDré disse:


> Esse aguaceiro está agora a passar entre o Pico e a Terceira.
> A imagem é medonha:



Há pouco enganei-me!

O aguaceiro estava a passar entre a ilha de São Jorge e a Ilha do Pico.
A webcam é de Velas, freguesia de São Jorge.

É incrível como a climaat tem uma webcam com uma óptima imagem em todas as ilhas do arquipélago!


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

AnDré disse:


> Há pouco enganei-me!
> 
> O aguaceiro estava a passar entre a ilha de São Jorge e a Ilha do Pico.
> A webcam é de Velas, freguesia de São Jorge.
> ...



pois mas só começaram a funcionar a meio da manhã, porque desde ontem à noite o acesso à pagina do climmat não estava disponivel.

uma pequena correção não é freguesia mas sim vila.( erro pouco grave)


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Por aqui nada se passa, a não ser os 2 mm acumulados durante a noite 

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, mas nada se passa, estou com 14.5ºC.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

AnDré disse:


> Há pouco enganei-me!
> 
> O aguaceiro estava a passar entre a ilha de São Jorge e a Ilha do Pico.
> A webcam é de Velas, freguesia de São Jorge.
> ...




É não é , já ontem aqui tinha deixado a dica, para alguns que ainda não conhecessem este belo site para acompanhamento, seja marítimo (bóias),seja visual (webcams), seja pelos dados online da EMAS. 




actioman disse:


> Um bom site para seguir a situação nos Açores é o da CLIMAAT, mas infelizmente não está a funcionar .
> 
> Aqui fica também o link da RDP Açores



Inclusive algumas webcams têm os dados ao segundo em conjunto com a imagem:






fonte:  Projecto CLIMAAT


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que estejas farto de chuva ainda percebo, mas frio é coisa que não está, muito pelo contrário.



Que exagero!

Ainda nem chegámos aos valores "normais" para o mês:




E se contarmos desde 1 de Outubro até agora, o cenário ainda é pior:





O que diriam se tivéssemos um mês de Janeiro como em 2001?


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

boa tarde 

acabei de saber ( de boca) que na ilha do pico junta das casas está a cair flocos de neve junto com granizo e alguma chuva.

só aqui é que não cai nada, só ramos de árvores com esta ventania.


----------



## meo (29 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

boa tarde 
ainda podera haver supresas durante o fim de samana?


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Por aqui vão sucedendo-se os aguaceiros. Neste momento chove com 12,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

9,9ºC / 13,1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Bom dia
Por aqui manhã de chuva, com 4.6mm acumulados.
Temp. actual 13.2ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Depois da Horta... Agora em Ponta Delgada o report..  

Current weather: Ponta Delgada   

_Local Time 	           Temperature 	         Weather_
*Thu 29 Jan 12:00 	8°C / 46°F 	    sleet showers*
Thu 29 Jan 11:30 	10°C / 50°F    cloudy
Thu 29 Jan 11:00 	9°C / 48°F 	    cloudy
Thu 29 Jan 11:30 	10°C / 50°F    cloudy


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

Por aqui não tem chovido desde manhã., tendo havido até boas abertas.
Contudo, o céu está mais encoberto, a temperatura desceu bem (de 18.6ºC, passou para os actuais 16ºC), e o vento amainou.


----------



## CMPunk (29 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Novamente Por Cá 

Aqui por Faro até não está uma má temperatura, 15º, tem subindo e subindo ligeiramente.
Também é de notar que o Vento também já aumenta a intensidade.

Em Faro:

Céu Muito Nublado

Temperatura: 15º
Pressão:1017.1 Ml
Humidade: 80%
Vento: 8Km/H E
Precipitação: 0.6mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

Morinha, morrinha e mais morrinha 

Temp: *13,7ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde ás 00h: *8,8mm*


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Tem havido alguma chuva fraca na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar uns "tropicais" 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Em relação à neve prevista para os próximos dias, ainda tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a cota dos 600/800 metros, mas parece ser quase certa uma boa acumulação acima dos 1000/1200 metros, a ver vamos...


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui está muito nublado, dei uma volta ao campo, a terra, os rios, os ribeiros, as valas, está tudo cheio de água, agora com o fim de semana pode ser uma receita para o desastre.


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, por aqui uns torridos 17ºc netse momento o ceu ta nublado com abertas


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Neste momento tenho 13ºC, e a Chuva deu tréguas...

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10 km/h de SSO (202º)


Deixo também esta Imagem, de há pouco! WebCam da Horta!


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu nublado e vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros mas ainda fracos
Estão 14.1ºC

Hoje a temperatura tem andado entre os 13.1ºC e os 15.6ºC

2.4mm acumulados desde as 0.00h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Estou com *15,4 ºC* e uma humidade de *79 %*.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco, a pressão cai a um ritmo muito acelerado.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho 13ºC, e a Chuva deu tréguas...
> 
> Humidade nos 83%
> Pressão a 1018 hPa
> ...



é virada para o pico?
que imagem! 
vê-se toneladas de granizo (e sabe-se lá que mais) debaixo da nuvem!


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

rozzo disse:


> é virada para o pico?
> que imagem!
> vê-se toneladas de granizo (e sabe-se lá que mais) debaixo da nuvem!



Hoje os Açores é só imagens impressionantes!






Fantástico!


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Por aqui uns raios de sol numa pequeníssima aberta deixaram ainda mais a nú o quão negro se encontra todo o céu.
Invertendo o ditado como já alguém aqui disse ontem:
A bonança antes da tempestade


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

rozzo disse:


> é virada para o pico?
> que imagem!
> vê-se toneladas de granizo (e sabe-se lá que mais) debaixo da nuvem!



Está neste momento a abater-se no Pico!







vitamos disse:


> Hoje os Açores é só imagens impressionantes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A webcam das Lajes do Pico deve ter sofrido problemas no aguaceiro anterior, porque deixou de actualizar.
Ainda assim deixou na sua última imagem, essa nuvem tenebrosa!


Canal São Jorge - Pico:





Horta, às 13h UTC, com *6,2ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

boas

As webcams do Açores podem acompanhar por aqui.

http://www.meteoalerta.com/webazr.html

neste momento tenho 16ºc, vento moderado céu nublado.

abraços


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

É uma pena ainda não haverem mais membros dos Açores espalhados pelas ilhas a "postar" 
Certamente haveria mais relatos interessantes..
Esse então a abater sobre o pico.. Vai lá vai! 
Grande convecção, boa para as tais "surpresas"..


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Aqui no Estoril depois ter vindo da Assafora onde esteve chuva fraca, está a chuviscar e vento moderado de sul a sudoeste.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

rozzo disse:


> É uma pena ainda não haverem mais membros dos Açores espalhados pelas ilhas a "postar"
> Certamente haveria mais relatos interessantes..
> Esse então a abater sobre o pico.. Vai lá vai!
> Grande convecção, boa para as tais "surpresas"..



É verdade... É mesmo uma pena!
Mas para compensar um pouco, eles lá têm uma excelente cobertura de webcams.
E nós, no Continente, o que temos? 

Há pouco pareceu-me ver algum granizo na webcam de Angra do Heroísmo:










*Hazores*, não há vestígios de neve na Serra de Santa Bárbara?


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Aqui o destaque neste momento vai para o aumento do vento que sopra moderado com rajadas. chuvisca e a temperatura é de 14,1ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Não me recordo, de alguma vez ter deparado com estas temperaturas nos Açores! Às 14h são bem inferiores às temperaturas do contnente! São temperaturas entre os 7ºC e os 9ºC, em localidades costeiras! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Será que será quebrado hoje algum extremo climatológico?

Ex: Tmin das mínimas para Janeiro em Angra do Heroísmo é de 3.7ºC


----------



## granizus (29 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa temos o céu mais carregado e uma temperatura de 14,6º (a descer desde as 12:30h em que cheguei aos 17º).

No passado Domingo deixei de postar porque nas Penhas Douradas fiquei sem net e nem o hotel tinha linha. E acumulou a neve entre 40 a 70 cm 

E algo fora do tópico: desta vez não comprei correntes (que tinha para o anterior carro), mas sim umas telas denominadas autosock, facílimas de colocar e extremamente eficientes, tipo touca de cabelo em tela para os pneus. Como se vão sucedendo os nevões fica a dica para os sortudos do norte e para aqueles companheiros de Loriga que não conseguem tirar os carros. É que funciona mesmo!


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Por aqui, no aeroporto de Lisboa, chove moderadamente, isto definitivamente está a mudar...


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

boas

aqui em Sesimbra, neste momento chove fraco, vento moderado , 15.4ºc

abraços


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

pessoal ta uma escuridão a vir de oeste


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, no aeroporto de Lisboa, chove moderadamente, isto definitivamente está a mudar...



trabalhas em que zona do aeroporto?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

mocha disse:


> trabalhas em que zona do aeroporto?



Onde o serviço me mandar... Mas regra geral estou na zona internacional...


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Continua o céu bastante nublado mas já à algum tempo que não chove

Estão 14.5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

Neste momento não chove, céu muito nublado. 
O vento para já sopra fraco, lá para as 18h já não deverá ser assim.


----------



## Sirilo (29 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

Em Belmonte 12,5ºC. Está o céu muito negro


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Aqui ja cai


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

Boas Tardes! Depois da tarde de chuva de ontem, mesmo sendo fraca, hoje esta já não é tão frequente. A temperatura esta nos 13.5°C. Está previsto ja hoje um agravamento do estado do tempo ou so para amanha?


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes! Depois da tarde de chuva de ontem, mesmo sendo fraca, hoje esta já não é tão frequente. A temperatura esta nos 13.5°C. Está previsto ja hoje um agravamento do estado do tempo ou so para amanha?



Agravamento mesmo só amanha ai a partir do inicio da tarde ou meio da tarde


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 14,9ºC e a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de  36,3km/h de SW

Agora a temperatura é de 13,9ºC e o vento moderado, não chove e o céu está coberto


----------



## squidward (29 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

no satélite já dá para ver o "Bicho" que aí vem

Mete algum respeito


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

já algum tempo a chuva parou. uma acalmia antes de nova rega.mas já ta a escurecer...


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

miguel disse:


> Agravamento mesmo só amanha ai a partir do inicio da tarde ou meio da tarde


Obrigado miguel! Tb faz bem esta calma para as terras recuperarem para o que ai pode vir. Por aqui continua o ceu nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.
Vou com 4,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.

---------------------

Mais um aguaceiro jeitoso a norte da ilha Terceira:


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

ac_cernax disse:


> Obrigado miguel! Tb faz bem esta calma para as terras recuperarem para o que ai pode vir. Por aqui continua o ceu nublado mas sem chuva.



Hum... não sei se vão descansar muito! O Miguel tem toda a razão quando fala em agravamento. Mas a chuva irá provavelmente marcar a sua presença durante a noite...


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Temperatura um pouco elevada para esta altura do ano. 

É já o dia mais quente deste mês. 

Por agora céu nublado e 12,7ºC.

Esta segunda metade de Janeiro está bem mais quente que a primeira.


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

Que rico fim-de-semana: chuva, neve, vento, trovoadas, mar alteroso...para todos os gostos e feitios. que rico Inverno


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

vitamos disse:


> Hum... não sei se vão descansar muito! O Miguel tem toda a razão quando fala em agravamento. Mas a chuva irá provavelmente marcar a sua presença durante a noite


Bem pelo - ha uma pausa, às 15h ja tinha 9.2mm acumulados


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boas

Temp actual 12.8ºC/ UTC 17:00
Temp ao sol: 13.0ºC/ UTC 17:00
Pressão: 1014.5Hpa UTC 17:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 6.2km/h UTC 17:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direcção do Vento: NW UTC 17:00
Temperatura do vento: 12.6ºC UTC 17:00
Humidade Relativa: 91 % UTC 17:00
Ponto orvalho: 9.8ºC UTC 17:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.8mm UTC 17:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 17:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Céu nublado neste momento não chove a pressão continua a cair ela vem ai

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## JazCrazy (29 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

ola a Todos,

Queria paratilhar com vocês um site muito util...

http://www.seraquevaichover.com.br

Muito preciso e conciso !!!

Fiquem bem...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Volta a Chuva Fraca! Levo *4,2mm* acumulados, desde as 00h!

Temperatura nos 13ºC
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de S (180º)


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui vai chuviscando.
> Vou com 4,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.
> 
> ---------------------
> ...





o problema, pelo menos na zona Oeste, é que os aguaceiros têem caido todos no mar e têm chegado muito pouco a Terra.

não há vestigios de Neve, aliás hoje de manhã na previsão do tempo na RTP-A as cotas já eram de 1000m, portanto só restavam 23 de altitude, por isso não vai ser fácil; 

na zona oeste da ilha têm caido pouco granizo até, mais logo vou tentar colocar umas fotos tiradas de manhã quando choveu granizo misturado com chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Bom tarde

Por aqui a tarde de hoje tem sido de alguns chuviscos, neste momento não chove mas o céu está muito nublado, a temperatura é de 14.7ºC e a pressão de 1018hPa.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Por aqui também tem sido um dia de chuviscos, como os últimos . Umas vezes são mais intensos outras mais fracos.

A máxima foi de 14,2ºC e a mínima de 11,4ºC. A pressão está nos 1018hPa.

Hoje a maior animação é nos Açores, e ainda bem!  Fico feliz por também haver frio e precipitação em forma de neve por lá. Isto bem dividido dá para todos! 

Aqui nesta imagem dá para ver a neve no Pico, terá descido até que cota, com acumulação 1000m? 
Alguém que conheça melhor a montanha que se chegue à frente .


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

Boa tarde

Dia bem ameno e cinzento aqui por Bragança, sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

_Por Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *9,0mm*

Céu muito nublado, mas não choveu durante a tarde (um alivio, parou de chover )

Este mês ja acumulei *219,4mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Acumulei apenas *1,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Boas.

Por aqui agora céu com boas abertas e frio. Mas ainda nada de muito significativo. Algum vento. Os aguaceiros até agora tem sido de chuva misturados com algum granizo, mas acima dos 200 metros tem sido de granizo.
Durante o dia a temperatura nao foi além dos 11ºC.
Neste momento estou com 9,4ºC e 82% de Hr.
Provavelmente poderá estar a nevar alguma coisa no Pico da Vara, pois à momentos segundo o IM, a temperatura no Nordeste era de apenas 7,6ºC e com chuva. Infelizmente não tenho como provar este meu palmite.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Durante estes dias por aqui foi só "chuvinha", a mais forte que vi foi hoje, agora mesmo, está a chover bem, máxima de 16,9ºC, céu encoberto e vento forte.

Aguardo com orgulho a chegada da "Dina"


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui também tem sido um dia de chuviscos, como os últimos . Umas vezes são mais intensos outras mais fracos.
> 
> A máxima foi de 14,2ºC e a mínima de 11,4ºC. A pressão está nos 1018hPa.
> 
> ...




Pelo que me parece, entre 900 e 1000 sendo que a 900 quase não existe.
A olho e conheçendo relativamente bem acho que anda por essas cotas.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

boas

15ºc, vento moderado , céu nublado.

proponho acompanhar o pôr do Sol na Ilha do Pico, com este som.







abraços


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Boas
por aqui o vento abrandou depois de um pico em que as rajadas rondaram por várias vezes a tocar os 40km/h  agora sigo com 13,5ºc estagnados e vento fraco a moderado e não chove.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Ilha das Flores, estrada para o Morro Alto (900m de altitude mas a pouco mais de 3km do mar).

Fantástico


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

João Dias disse:


> Ilha das Flores, estrada para o Morro Alto (900m de altitude mas a pouco mais de 3km do mar).
> 
> Fantástico




Isso é neve ou granizo? Onde arranjaste essa foto?

Aqui continuo sem saber se neva em alguma das montanhas de cá da ilha.
Neste momento estou com 9,2ºC e sopra um vento gelado


----------



## amarusp (29 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Boa noite, 
um dia mais calmo, menos vento e menos chuva, temperatura um puco mais elevada que ontem:

Precipitação:19,3mm
temperatura: 9,4ºC


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Fica a dúvida da neve ou granizo, como o Morro Alto tem 914 metros é bem possível que houvesse também neve.



> *Mau tempo encerra estrada nas Flores*
> 
> A estrada que liga Vales ao Pico da Casinha, nas Flores, foi encerrada ao trânsito, em consequência do mau tempo, que deixou cobertas de granizo outras vias da ilha mais Ocidental dos Açores.
> 
> ...






> *Está a nevar na ilha das Flores*
> A neve começou a cair pouco depois das sete da manhã. Neste momento, a situação ainda se mantém.
> 
> Não é uma situação normal. Está a nevar nas Flores, desde as sete da manhã de hoje. Na zona do Morro Alto, as baixas temperaturas fizeram com que, gradualmente, os flocos começassem a cair, situação que se mantém até ao momento (conforme a fotografia documenta).
> ...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

http://www.jornaldiario.com/ver_noticia.php?id=19059

Pela notícia dá a entender que é neve, mas a foto não tira totalmente as dúvidas.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

Por aqui, caiu há pouco um Aguaceiro Moderado, que fez com que a Precipitação Acumulada tenha atingido os *6,3mm*!

Temperatura nos 12ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Boas noites,hoje o dia passou-se com o céu muito nublado todo o dia e com alguns períodos de chuva fraca,até ao momento 1.5mm e com vento moderado.

Dados actuais 11.6ºc minima até momento e com a pressão a descer 1017.5hpa e 92%hr.


----------



## storm (29 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Boas,
Dia de alguma chuva, hoje esteve de varios estilos, morrinha chuva fraca e chuva moderada(muito pouca), de tarde ouve algum vento moderado de resto foi vento fraco.
De relatar a grande escuridão que apareçeu por volta das 16h
Neste momento sigo com 13.6ºC.

Bem hoje fui ao campo(até parece que nem ia la a muito tempo), nesta parcela que fui fazer uns regos para escoar aguas, posso dizer que esta super saturado, ao ponto de quase ter que deixar os botins enterrados, tenho lá um poço com 4m de largura e que custa a encher, já está pela boca e assim esta quase todas as terras vizinhas.
Com a precipitaçao prevista para os proximos dias, vai ficar tudo a nadar


----------



## djalminha (29 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Boas a todos!! Por aqui  14,3º e 1009hpa a descer a  n deve tardar


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

E esta imagem magnífica com uns Mammatus na Vila do Porto em Santa Maria. 









Henrique disse:


> Pelo que me parece, entre 900 e 1000 sendo que a 900 quase não existe.
> A olho e conheçendo relativamente bem acho que anda por essas cotas.



Obrigado Henrique, bem me parecia .


----------



## SnowMan (29 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Pois amigos por aqui já lá vão uns 3 dias sempre com uma morrinha que já farta e as depressões ainda não deram sinais, a não ser a partir do final da tarde, em que começaram a aparecer umas nuvens muito escuras sobre o mar. 
O vento de longe a longe manifesta-se calmamente. 
A temperatura está nos 13,3º e tem tido oscilações mínimas.
Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Dia bastante abafado e dos mais quentes deste mês.
Máxima de *15,9 ºC*. A mínima está a ser batida agora, com *12,8 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Vai chovendo fraco, mas tocada a vento moderado de Sul.
Estou com 11,4ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.
5,2mm acumulados.


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Agueda:   	  Estradas encerradas devido à subida do leito do rio Rio Vouga: EM Espinhel/Oronhe; EM Águeda/Recardães; EM acesso ao Estádio de Águeda; EM do Túnel do Sardão.; EM 230 Paredes / Águeda; EM Almiar/Águeda.


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Boas pessoal

Por cá vai caindo uma chuva miudinha e estão 12.7ºC, a mínima do dia

No meteoabrantes está registado uma rajada máxima hoje de 127.2km/h


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Situação Meteorológica Adversa			


Para os distritos de Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria, Lisboa, Portalegre, Porto, Santarém, Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.

(de 30JAN às 10H00 até 01FEV às 24H00)


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Boa noite amigos...

Por aqui ainda esta tudo calmo, alguns aguaceiros...
O céu esta bem carregado, vamos lá ver o que nos espera!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Boa noite,

hoje registei uma maxima de 16.7ºC 

neste momento sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

F_R disse:


> No meteoabrantes está registado uma rajada máxima hoje de 127.2km/h



Acho isso muito muito estranho.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

F_R disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> No meteoabrantes está registado uma rajada máxima hoje de 127.2km/h



Como podes confirmar no seguinte link foi uma "gafe" da estação:

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/weathergraph.gif

Acontece até às melhores.

Parece estar a adivinhar alguma coisa....


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

Boas .

Por aqui esteve um belo dia , chovia forte, parava, chovia forte, parava, ....
O vento tinha alguma intensidade e parecia fazer "barreiras de água" que iam avançando .

Agora, chove fraco e sigo com:
T: *11,2ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Boas

Tarde marcada pelo vento moderado e chuva que caiu. 

Por agora vento moderado (que começa a aumentar lentamente de intensidade) e céu muito nublado.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

registado uma rajada máxima hoje de 127.2km/h[/QUOTE]

 Cá para mim anda lá alguém a ssooprar no velocimetro do vento da estação de abrantes 
desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

boa noite

agora com o cair da noite, já não é possivel "olhar" os Açores através das webcams.

posso dizer que a temperatura com o anoitecer caiu novamente e está nos 7,7ºC e que o ultimo aguaceiro que caiu continua a trazer um granizo misturado com a chuva.

quanto às Flores é possivel que a neve tenha caido bem já que as cotas previstas eram de 800m e este monte de que se fala têm mais de 900m de altitude e como já referi na ilha do Pico houve relatos de que caiu pequenos flocos de neve no meio da chuva e granizo, isto ao nivel das habitações (não sei precisar a que altitude, pois não me foi dito)


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

ajrebelo disse:


> proponho acompanhar o pôr do Sol na Ilha do Pico, com este som.



Eu estive mesmo a acompanhar o pôr do sol nas ilhas! Mas ao som de algo mais calmo. Hoje viciei-me em _Same, dos Snow Patrol_

Aqui ficam algumas:

Corvo





Flores





Graciosa





Velas, São Jorge





Terceira, Angra do Heroísmo





Terceira, Praia da Vitória





Pico





São Miguel, Ponta Delgada


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Boa noite,
Por aqui o vento ja sopra com alguma intensidade, velocidade média nos ultimos minutos de 30 km/h, rajada maxima 48km/h
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado
Mínima 8,5ºC
Máxima 15,9ºC

Neste momento:
14,9ºC
61%HR
1015hpa

Imagem de satélite ao fim da tarde:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Boaspor aqui caiu nos ultimos minutos uma chuva mais moderada com vento acompanhar e ouve-se lá fora com 11.3ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Por aqui, por vezes chove moderado "tocada" a vento com um cheirinho de sardinha assada a acompanhar. Isto depois de uma tarde em que precipitacao esteve praticamente ausente.


----------



## rbsmr (29 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> Eu estive mesmo a acompanhar o pôr do sol nas ilhas! Mas ao som de algo mais calmo. Hoje viciei-me em _Same, dos Snow Patrol_



Registos  lindíssimos para uma das regiões mais belas (senão a mais bela) de Portugal. Os meus afazeres profissionais levaram-me hojea visitar o Alentejo que parece um prado a perder de vista... Apenas um apontamento para dizer que para baixo de Alcácer do Sal até Ourique não registei sinais de precipitação.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Por aquí na Amadora sigo agora com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (29 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com céu nublado

13.5ºC

83% HR

1014hpa

16Km/h SW

3mm acumulados

Rajada 28Km/h (12:09)


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui pouco alterou...

T: *10,8ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1014,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Por Bragança seguimos com uns quentes 10,1ºC e 95%HR.

4,1mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Boas!

Mais um dia onde o sol praticamente não brilhou, mas também não choveu praticamente nada: 1.5 mm acumulados.

O vento esse é fraco a moderado até aos 15 km/h.

A tendência da pressão tem vindo a descer e o barómetro gráfico já mostra chuva.

A temperatura é de 13.2ºC há pouco...

Até logo!


----------



## djalminha (29 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 13,5º e 1006 hpa com tendencia para baixar


----------



## Teles (29 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Boa noite por aqui vai caindo de vez em quando uma chuva miudinha,vento de fraco a moderado e temperatura actal de 11.3


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Continua o céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua mas já não com tanta intensidade com o vento moderado e 10.9ºc com 3.5mm.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> Eu estive mesmo a acompanhar o pôr do sol nas ilhas! Mas ao som de algo mais calmo. Hoje viciei-me em _Same, dos Snow Patrol_



Belas fotografias, em especial a das Flores com uns Mammatus fabulosos! .

Eu dei-me ao trabalho de fazer um pequeno vídeo time-lapse com os últimos minutos da webcam da Vila Lajes do Pico. E são bem visíveis os aguaceiros de granizo/neve! Muito bonito! 


Por cá a precipitação parece ter acabado, embora o céu se continue a apresentar muito nublado.
A temperatura é de uns escaldantes 11,9ºC .


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

actioman disse:


> Eu dei-me ao trabalho de fazer um pequeno vídeo time-lapse com os últimos minutos da webcam da Vila Lajes do Pico. E são bem visíveis os aguaceiros de granizo/neve! Muito bonito!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=DD6-VJoQNYM&fmt=18


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

para quem quiser ver o que se passou nos Açores que abra o link abaixo 

é do telejornal com imagens da neve na ilha do Pico e com fotos da Ilha das Flores 

é a ultima noticia,

http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/index.php?tvprog=1505&idpod=21685&formato=wmv&pag=recentes&escolha=


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Agora por aqui aguaceiros de Granizo, algum vento e muito frio estou com 7,6ºC.

Ainda não tenho noticia que tenha nevado ou que esteja a nevar em algum dos picos aqui da ilha.

O frio maior está agora a acontecer


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Está a nevar na ilha das Flores - A neve começou a cair pouco depois das sete da manhã. Neste momento, a situação ainda se mantém.





Não é uma situação normal. Está a nevar nas Flores, desde as sete da manhã de hoje. Na zona do Morro Alto, as baixas temperaturas fizeram com que, gradualmente, os flocos começassem a cair, situação que se mantém até ao momento (conforme a fotografia documenta).
De acordo com os dados recolhidos por este jornal junto da Polícia de Segurança Pública local, “no Morro Alto ainda neva, o que aliás fez com que a estrada tivesse que ser cortada, para segurança dos automobilistas”.
Neste momento, a temperatura na ilha mais ocidental do Arquipélago é de seis graus centígrados.

JornalDiario 2009-01-29 16:23:27


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Está a nevar na ilha das Flores - A neve começou a cair pouco depois das sete da manhã. Neste momento, a situação ainda se mantém.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tínhamos referido essa noticia há algumas páginas atrás, fica a dúvida se era neve ou granizo pois as diversas fontes contradizem-se. Se a foto for do Morro Alto (914 metros) é possível que fosse um pouco de tudo.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...a-28-jan-2-fev-2009-a-3001-21.html#post120454


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

De facto na imagem parece granizo, mas a foto pode não ser do local onde nevou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Hoje estou terrivelmente mal disposto devido à queda brusca da pressão.
Já estou com *1013,8 hPa*, após ela ter estado acima dos 1020 hPa, há 24 horas atrás.
A temperatura estagnou nos *13,3 ºC* e a humidade relativa parece querer ficar nos *85 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

A Pressão vem por aí abaixo! Neste momento encontra-se nos *1014 hPa*

Temperatura nos 12ºC, e não Chove. No entanto, tenho *7,4mm *acumulados!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Hoje estou terrivelmente mal disposto devido à queda brusca da pressão.
> Já estou com *1013,8 hPa*, após ela ter estado acima dos 1020 hPa, há 24 horas atrás.
> A temperatura estagnou nos *13,3 ºC* e a humidade relativa parece querer ficar nos *85 %*.



A queda de pressão causa má disposição?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

thunderboy disse:


> A queda de pressão causa má disposição?



Eu noto logo quando a pressão desce ou sobe muito.
Sou muito sensível a esse tipo de variações e sinto-me muito mal disposto quando tal acontece; dores de cabeça terríveis, ouvidos a zumbir, por vezes tonturas - nas alturas em que a pressão oscila mais de 15 hPa em menos de 24 horas.


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

thunderboy disse:


> A queda de pressão causa má disposição?



E estalidos nos ouvidos, este fim de semana vamos andar muito de avião


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Eu noto logo quando a pressão desce ou sobe muito.
> Sou muito sensível a esse tipo de variações e sinto-me muito mal disposto quando tal acontece; dores de cabeça terríveis, ouvidos a zumbir, por vezes tonturas - nas alturas em que a pressão oscila mais de 15 hPa em menos de 24 horas.



Por isso é que eu quase nem consegui jantar.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

actioman disse:


> Eu dei-me ao trabalho de fazer um pequeno vídeo time-lapse com os últimos minutos da webcam da Vila Lajes do Pico. E são bem visíveis os aguaceiros de granizo/neve! Muito bonito!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD6-VJoQNYM&feature=channel



Que espectáculo!!

Aquilo que se consegue a partir de imagens de webcams! É o que eu digo, faltam muitas webcams assim espalhadas pelo país fora. 

------------------

A chuva fraca deixo de cair por enquanto.
O vento mantém-se moderado de sul.
6,3mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Neve nas Flores

http://candilhes.blogspot.com/2009/01/pinabara-neve-nas-flores.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

AnDré disse:


> 6,3mm acumulados hoje.



Por cá, apenas *1,8 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
Interessante diferença espacialmente localizada, em apenas 10 km.


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Algumas das imagens da neve das Flores
















]


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Com a pressão a descer rapidamente, 1012 hpa, sigo com:
Temp: 13,7ºC
Hr: 83%

Ela vem aí!!!


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Nuno disse:


> Algumas das imagens da neve das Flores



Boa Nuno! Vinha mesmo dizer isso! É pena não se saber quem é o autor dessas fotografias. Podia ser que soubesse mais ou menos a que cota a neve caiu. 



Hazores disse:


> para quem quiser ver o que se passou nos Açores que abra o link abaixo
> 
> é do telejornal com imagens da neve na ilha do Pico e com fotos da Ilha das Flores
> 
> ...



No Telejornal dizem também o seguinte:

- Que foi o dia mais frio deste inverno nos Açores, tendo sido as ilhas das Flores e de São Jorge aquelas que registaram a temperatura mais baixa: 5ºC.
- A Neve caiu nas Flores, um fenómeno pouco habitual.
- A rajada máxima de vento deu-se no Corvo e foi de *110Km/h*.

---------------------

E não é que nevou mesmo no grupo Ocidental dos Açores?


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Vou com 12.6ºC.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Nuno disse:


> Neve nas Flores
> 
> http://candilhes.blogspot.com/2009/01/pinabara-neve-nas-flores.html



Bom link! 

Excelentes fotografias e com boas acumulações! 

Os açoreanos hoje têm estado em grande! A Dina já deu que falar!


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

AnDré disse:


> Boa Nuno! Vinha mesmo dizer isso! É pena não se saber quem é o autor dessas fotografias. Podia ser que soubesse mais ou menos a que cota a neve caiu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pareçe que o autor é um senhor chamado Flávio costa que falou na RTP Açores


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Neve nos Açores, isto é giro, e não se esqueçam que hoje é dia 29 de Janeiro de 2009  há 3 anos foi cá.


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neve nos Açores, isto é giro, e não se esqueçam que hoje é dia 29 de Janeiro de 2009  há 3 anos foi cá.



Faz hoje 3 anos daquele alegre dia


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Temperatura exterior: 14,7º
Humidade relativa: 91%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 13,3ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 14,0ºc
Pressão: 1016hPa
Velocidade do vento: 4,3 Km/h -  S 
Precipitação: 1,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Boas,por aqui já não chove o céu continua muito nublado com o vento moderado de SE com 11.1ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Por aqui 13,8º, céu muito nublado, vento forte.


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

actioman disse:


> Bom link!
> 
> Excelentes fotografias e com boas acumulações!
> 
> Os açoreanos hoje têm estado em grande! A Dina já deu que falar!



Sim os Açores hoje estão em grande sem duvida..


Aproveito para dizer que conheço muito bem Elvas e toda zona em redor
Borba,Vila Viçosa, Aldeia Barro Branco, tenho ai família..Verão não se pode sair de casa, inverno geada em cima do pelo.
No Verão é festas todos os dias, comer e beber ate de manha, e largadas ! belos dias que passo ai, as Alentejanas são do melhor

Abraço


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

O vento está mais forte a pouco tive uma rajada de 46,0km/h S a temperatura é de 12,9ºC


----------



## amarusp (29 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Máxima:11,1ºC
Minima:8,6ºC
Actual:8,7ºC
Precipitação:22,4mm
Destaco a reduzida amplitude térmica dos últimos três dias!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Continua a descer e vai n os 12.4ºC.


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

o vento esta a ganhar força, esta de Sul...registei a pouco tempo uma rajada de 29.3km/h...
a estação já apresenta uma tendência de -1...vamos lá ver o que a noite traz


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Céu muito nublado. Também por aqui o vento vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui uns simples chuviscos, nada mais, depois do aguaceiro moderado tem estado assim, 12,3ºC e vento fraco, o que é que nos chegará amanhã


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

*Temperatura exterior: 14,9º
Humidade relativa: 91%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 13,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 14,0ºc
Pressão: 1016hPa
Velocidade do vento: 6,5 Km/h -  S 
Precipitação: 1,0mm desde as 00h00m*
* O vento está a aumentar... a ver vamos!*


----------



## CMPunk (29 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Boa Noite Pessoal!! 

Quinta Feira A Terminar, A Dina Teve Fraca no Algarve, E Parece-me que Foi Muito Boa Para os Açores e Zona Norte de Portugal.
Aqui em Faro já não choveu mais hoje sem ser aqueles escassos 0.6mm.
Amanha veremos o que se segue.
Também é de Referir que a Temperatura aqui está muito boa mesmo.

Dados de Faro: (Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro)

Céu Muito Nublado

Temperatura: 14.1º
Pressão: 1014.5 Ml
Humidade: 81%
Vento: 11.3 Km/H NNE
Precipitação: 0.6mm


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Nuno disse:


> Sim os Açores hoje estão em grande sem duvida..
> 
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que conheço muito bem Elvas e toda zona em redor
> ...



Hehehe! 

Não posso acrescentar nem discordar em nada! 

Por aqui já se desceu até aos 11ºC, a pressão é que se mantém ainda altita com 1019hPa.


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

actioman disse:


> Hehehe!
> 
> Não posso acrescentar nem discordar em nada!
> 
> Por aqui já se desceu até aos 11ºC, a pressão é que se mantém ainda altita com 1019hPa.



AH Gandes vidas  

Por aqui vento moderado de S, 12,5ºC e céu muito nublado, venha então a menina Erica


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 23:54)




----------



## NunoBrito (29 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Alguém me pode confirmar estes dados ???
http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/mapa-portugal-frames.html *


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

kikofra disse:


>



Psssa tudo ao lado


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Localidade: PAREDE
Valores de precipitação*


----------



## Hazores (30 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Grande dia nos Açores

épena que não tenha caido neve nas ilhas todas apenas em duas até agora (Flores e Pico comfirmados, já ouvi também Faial e S.jorge mas por confirmar) pois a ilha de s. miguel agora é que começou o forte da festa e como é durante a noite pode ser que ocorra também neve lá.

de qualquer modo hoje foi um dia de frio como à muito tempo não sentia.

espero ainda que Fevereiro traga mais um ou dois dias como o de hoje


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Boas noites pessoal

Por cá continua o céu muito nublado, mas de momento nada de chuva
Hoje acumulou apenas 2.4mm
Vento fraco 
Extremos de hoje:
Máxima:*15.6C*
Mínima:*12.2ºC*, que é também a temperatura actual

só agora reparei no erro da estação
Também estava a achar muito estranho até porque mal se sentiu o vento hoje
Agora à uns 10 minutos a esta parte já se começa a ouvir aqui no pinhal atrás da minha casa


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

F_R disse:


> Boas noites pessoal
> 
> Por cá continua o céu muito nublado, mas de momento nada de chuva
> Hoje acumulou apenas 2.4mm
> ...



Qual rajada


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

DMartins disse:


> Psssa tudo ao lado



A frente ainda se vai formar, tenham calma


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Mais vale tarde do que nunca...
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=42*


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Boas noites..por aqui Céu muito nublado e vento fraco..noite relativamente calma.


----------



## DMartins (30 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> A frente ainda se vai formar, tenham calma


Preferia não a ter e continuar assim, sem ser desmancha prazeres para muitos 

É que vai sofrer muita gente.


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui já chove, 5,2mm desde as 0h deste dia 30 
vento moderado a forte
12,5ºC
95%HR
1013hpa


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Boa noite...
Por cá a temperatura esta amena ,mas o vento (ainda nao muito forte) ja se faz sentir....


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

*Moscavide:*

Céu nublado e vento fraco (entre os *8-14km/h*)
Temp: *13,1ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressão: *1012.3hPa*
Ponto de orvalho: *9,0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Por aqui, e até ver, está tudo tranquilo.
Céu nublado, mas sem chover há algum tempo, vento fraco a moderado.
A temperatura está nos 13.5ºC e a pressão nos 1013hpa (estava nos 1018hpa, de manhã)...
Vamos ver o que nos traz isto...


----------



## lismen (30 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

Boa noite por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado com algum vento a mistura.Vamos ver como e que isto vai correr a partir de hoje(sexta).Espero que isto não faça muitos estragos mas com este andamento não sei não

Dados actuais
Temperatura 13,2ºC
Vento S 18 a 21 km/h
Humidade 75%
Pressao 1012MB

Uma boa sexta feira para todos


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boa Noite

Temp actual 12.6ºC/ UTC 00:15
Pressão: 1011.5Hpa UTC 00:15
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco a moderado 17.8 km/h UTC 00:15
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa ar fresco 
Direcção do Vento: NE UTC 00:15
Temperatura do vento: 9.1ºC UTC 00:15
Humidade Relativa: 83 % UTC 00:15
Ponto orvalho: 7.9ºC UTC 00:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.3mm UTC 00:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Fraco UTC 00:15
Altitude: 110Metros


Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm
__________________


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Boa noite a todos por agora o céu continua muito nublado e o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade embora continue moderado as rajadas são na ordem dos 22 kmh. A temperatura está neste momento nos 13-2 graus tal como às 9 da noite. A pressão estava há pouco nos 1012 hpa. Quanto a chuva nada por enquanto. Até amanhã!


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Vento com rajadas por aqui o máximo desde as 00h foi de 41,4km/h de S mas por norma ronda os 20 a 30km/h

Temperatura de 12,7ºC


----------



## rbsmr (30 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Sacavém:

Pressão 1015 hpa
Temp: 14ºC
Vento Fraco
Ausência de chuva

Tudo calmo... 
Bonitas imagens da neve nos Açores...


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

A temp. segue nos 13º.
A chuva iniciou tréguas por volta das 15h00. Até quando?
Não muito tempo com certeza


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Bom, meus caros, por aqui me fico, por hoje:
Temperatura nos 13.5ºC, vento fraco a moderado, céu nublado...
Enfim, boring... Amanhã será outra história, certamente...


----------



## rbsmr (30 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Maravilhosa fotografia da Dina!!!!

EDIT:
O mais impressionante é nos aperceber dos milhares de quilómetros pelos quais ela se estende...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

Nova rajada de 44,3km/h SSE


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 02:12)

Por aqui , obviamente que se foi embora ( finalmemte) a morrinha, a chuva fraca e a chuva.
A visibilidade é agora de perder de vista.
Os estratocúmulos correm agora rápidos e o vento médio é já de 35 Km/h.
Algumas rajadas superiores a 50 km/h.
O tal vento de sul que os nossos avós diziam que "puxava a chuva" está instalado.
E oh como teriam  razão nesta noite.
Esta envolvência deste vento constante  deste quadrante será como o algodão:- não enganará.
Mais chuva , mais muita chuva estará a caminho por aqui,
e por todo o luso rectângulo...


----------



## Jodamensil (30 Jan 2009 às 02:24)

Por aqui uns aguaceiros e o vento intensifica-se


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 07:21)

Bons Dias!!

Noite de Céu Encoberto, e Aguaceiros Fracos... Nada acumulei, de precipitação, até ao momento...

A Temperatura Mínima ficou-se pelos 11ºC, sendo que, neste momento tenho cerca de 12ºC

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*
Vento a *27,0 km/h* de SSO (202º)


Já não falta muito!


----------



## amarusp (30 Jan 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado por verzes com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia.
Estou com céu muito nublado, caíram *0,2 mm* durante a noite.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia a mínima foi 10.9ºC agora vou com 11.0ºc


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 08:01)

do esta noite a pressao desde a meia noite ate agora desceu 5mb


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2009 às 08:02)

A nossa amiga tarde em chegar...


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 08:12)

aqui ontem ja fazia vento algo intenso, agora continua a soprar forte


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia!
Esta noite terão havido alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas de momento não chove, apesar do céu estar muito carregado, e o vento fraco a moderado...
Destaco a queda brutal da pressão atmosférica: dos 1014hpa de ontem à noite, sigo com 1007hpa agora, isto é, desceu 7hpa em 7 horas...
A temperatura segue amena, com 14.1ºC, após uma mínima de 12.7ºC.


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Esta noite terão havido alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas de momento não chove, apesar do céu estar muito carregado, e o vento fraco a moderado...
> Destaco a queda brutal da pressão atmosférica: dos 1014hpa de ontem à noite, sigo com 1007hpa agora, isto é, desceu 7hpa em 7 horas...
> A temperatura segue amena, com 14.1ºC, após uma mínima de 12.7ºC.



Bons dias!

Já para nem falarmos das diferenças na pressão atmosférica, Interior/Litoral!  Por aqui "ainda" só vou com 1014hPa.

A noite foi sem chuva,  e a mínima do dia é a temperatura actual 10,4ºC.
O céu está muito nublado.


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

Boas, Noite de aguaceiros fracos, o vento intensificou-se vento fraco/moderado.
Neste momento vento fraco/moderado e sem precipitação.
Temperatura actual:12.7ºC

Pelo radar do IM está a começar a chegar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

Bom Dia

Por aqui vou com 13.5ºC, céu nublado mas não chove, vento fraco e pressão de 1012.2hPa.

Está quase a chegar


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado! Por Coimbra ainda não chove... Mas está garantida!

E agora será tudo rápido mas intenso! Dina a chegar seguida por um pós frontal bem conturbado e frio, abrindo caminho para uma potente Érica. Em 3 dias muito irá acontecer...


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia a todos por aqui jase ouve o vento, ceu muito  nublado 14ºC, deixo aqui o ALERTA da protecçã civil 





Situação Meteorológica Adversa 



Situação meteorológica adversa - Chuva Forte, Neve, Vento Forte e Agitação Marítima



De acordo com as informações disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia e pelo Instituto da Água, salienta-se:



Sexta-feira, 30 Janeiro:


Períodos de chuva por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes, a partir do fim da manhã, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, nas regiões Norte, Centro e Vale do Tejo.
Queda de neve no fim da tarde, mais intensa no Norte e Centro acima dos 1200 metros, baixando gradualmente a cota para os 600 m.
Descida acentuada da temperatura a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento muito forte (até 60 km/h) do quadrante Sul com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. No litoral, vento forte (até 45 km/h).
Agitação marítima na Costa Ocidental, com ondas de Sudoeste de 4 a 5 metros, passando a ondas de Oeste com 3,5 m, e na Costa Sul, ondas com 2 a 3 m.

Sábado, 31 Janeiro:

Períodos de chuva forte ou aguaceiros fortes, aumentando de frequência e intensidade para o final do dia. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Queda de neve que pode ser intensa, acima dos 600 metros durante a noite.
Descida da temperatura.
A partir da tarde, no litoral e nas terras altas, vento forte (até 55 km/h) do quadrante Oeste.



Domingo, 1 Fevereiro:

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Redução da intensidade ao longo do dia.
Queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, mais intensa durante a madrugada e manhã.
Nas terras altas, vento muito forte (até 60 km/h) de Sul com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. No litoral, vento forte (até 55 km/h). 
Os efeitos expectáveis desta situação são:

Inundações por transbordo, em linhas de água de regime torrencial ou não dominadas por albufeiras;
Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de rios nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis do Norte e Centro, com especial atenção para a bacia do Rio Vouga;
Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associada à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência;
Possibilidade de persistência de neve e gelo nas estradas, podendo conduzir a: 
Retenção temporária de veículos e pessoas nas vias;
Aumento de acidentes rodoviários;
Isolamento temporário de núcleos habitacionais.
Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
Possibilidade de aumento de incêndios urbanos por deficiente utilização dos sistemas de aquecimento;
Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima.


Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determina-se:

Aos Srs. Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS):
A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO para o período de 301000JAN09 a 012400FEV09 de todo o dispositivo de coordenação, comando e intervenção, sob a articulação da ANPC, de escalão distrital e local, dos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Aveiro, Portalegre, Leiria, Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal e respectivos CDOS reforçando-se as salas de operações com Operadores e Comandantes de Permanências às Operações. 
Face ao exposto, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução tomando especial atenção:

Às informações da Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança, mantendo-se atento à situação, sem gerar alarmismos desnecessários;
À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados;
À não utilização de braseiras em locais fechados, por haver perigo de morte por inalação de gás (monóxido de carbono) libertado pelas mesmas;
Aos cuidados a ter com a utilização das lareiras e outros sistemas de aquecimento;
A adopção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou com a redução da visibilidade;
Ao não atravessamento de zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
Aos cuidados redobrados relacionados com a condução de veículos em zonas afectadas pela neve e gelo;
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima;
À adopção de medidas preventivas e de precaução destinadas a evitar consequências desnecessárias;

No que respeita às medidas a ter em conta face a previsibilidade da ocorrência de queda de neve e formação de gelo nas estradas:

Para quem pretende viajar:
Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê a queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens. 
No caso de ter de o fazer, deve:
Procurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;
Estar atento antes e no decurso da viagem às informações difundidas pelos Órgãos de Comunicação Social;
Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras; 
Tomar algumas medidas preventivas como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo, para fazer face à possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo. 
Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:
Seguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;
Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito; 
Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;
Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


----------



## Silknet (30 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Viseu reporta uns "tórridos" 9ºC e segue com céu nublado para já!

Não sei porquê mas tenho um "feeling" que desta vez vai haver muita chuva, mas nada de neve!

Falo por Viseu, claro...

Bom trabalho a todos (se for o caso!)

Silknet


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Boas

O vento está a aumentar consideravelmente mas a chuva ainda não cai. À medida que o tempo vai passando, o céu vai-se tornando cada vez mais escuro, e o vento começa a ser mais "contínuo".

Daqui a uma hora, mais ou menos, podemos dizer todos: "Olá Dina".


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Quem abre a página do IM na Internet e depara com a previsão significativa para hoje não será levado ao engano? Digo isto porque os símbolos usados, quanto a mim, não representam minimamente o tempo que fará hoje. Todos os sites meteorológicos que consultei dão para hoje chuva e aguaceiros fortes, o que acredito vira a acontecer e o IM mete na sua página uma nuvenzinha branca com sol por trás indicando simples aguaceiros á tarde. 
 Não será de ter mais cuidado com os simbolos que se usam?
 Quanto ás perspectivas para hoje espero um dia de Inverno á "Antiga Portuguesa"


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia, 

por aqui céu nublado algum vento e por enquanto nada de chuva
temperatura 12.2ºC

espero que desca ate aos 5/6ºC ate ao fim do dia


----------



## Nonnu (30 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Concordo, e reparem que para sabado então é só rir...
será que o instituto de meteorologia meteu lá pessoal não qualificado a trabalhar ?
é que não me parece que nem hoje, nem sabado final do dia e domingo de madrugada venha a cair apenas chuviscos...


----------



## Loureso (30 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

bom dia
Por agora registam-se 12,9 ºC e céu nublado.
Gostava de apresentar + elementos próprios mas s/equipamentos para tal, not possible!


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia. Quem abre a página do IM na Internet e depara com a previsão significativa para hoje não será levado ao engano? Digo isto porque os símbolos usados, quanto a mim, não representam minimamente o tempo que fará hoje. Todos os sites meteorológicos que consultei dão para hoje chuva e aguaceiros fortes, o que acredito vira a acontecer e o IM mete na sua página uma nuvenzinha branca com sol por trás indicando simples aguaceiros á tarde.
> Não será de ter mais cuidado com os simbolos que se usam?
> Quanto ás perspectivas para hoje espero um dia de Inverno á "Antiga Portuguesa"



Eu não espero nada de extraordinário para hoje...nuvens, temperatura amena...e lá para o fim do dia alguma chuva e descida da temperatura...


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

penso que o IM esta a subestimar a dina e a erica....talvez em cima da hora pintem o pais de vermelho
aqui o ensemble das 00z: 







ps: o GFS das 6z intensificou  um pouco ( outra vez) a erica....


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Por aqui pouco a pouco vai chovendo  e está-se a intenseficar, vou com 13.2ºC.

Epá, por amor de Deus larguem o IM e as cotas e apreciem o evento, sempre a falarem do IM e dos alertas e das cotas, deixem as coisas fluir


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

Não se pode so ver os bonecos da pagina do IM, se la está a previsão descritiva para alguma coisa é 

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 30 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva passando a regime de aguaceiros, temporariamente
fortes a partir da tarde, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando gradualmente a
cota para 500 metros a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde e diminuindo de
intensidade.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas a partir da tarde.
Descida de temperatura a partir da tarde.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 10:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui pouco a pouco vai chovendo  e está-se a intenseficar, vou com 13.2ºC.
> 
> Epá, por amor de Deus larguem o IM e as cotas e apreciem o evento, sempre a falarem do IM e dos alertas e das cotas, deixem as coisas fluir



É a entrada da Dina, precisamente nos locais esperados entrando nas vertentes mais a Sudoeste e tipo "faca com manteiga em torrada", estendendo-se gradualmente ás restantes regiões. Penso que Lisboa será uma região de certa forma "indicador" no dia de hoje, uma vez que será das primeiras a assistir à passagem da Dina... Quanto ao pós frontal, falaremos mais logo...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Mas vocês ainda ligam as previsões do IM??Já nem ligo! a frente vai chegar agora ao final da manha e inicio da tarde com chuva por vezes forte toda a tarde até ao final do dia de hoje...

Por aqui a temperatura é de 12,8ºC e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas da ordem dos 40km/h


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Começa a chover fraco


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi bem amena, 13,6ºC!! O céu está nublado, o vento sopra fraco, mas não chove. Acho que o mais interessante será na madrugada de domingo...pelo menos por aqui!!
Destaque-se também a descida abrupta da pressão, que esta manhã (08h) estava nos 1007 hPa!


----------



## Hazores (30 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

bom dia 

esta madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo.

temperatura minima desta noite 5,1

fica aqui o adeus à dina (e à massa de ar frio que veio atrás) com esta imagem do pico visto da Horta





Agora é dizer OLÁ Erica


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Correndo o risco de parecer um filisteu, digo: TOU FARTO DE NEVE!!! 

vá, já desabafei, já curei a minha depressão, vamos ver se conseguimos curar as depressões da érica e da dina.


Entretanto, pela Cidade Neve, 8º de temperatura, céu muito nublado, vento pouco forte. 

Vamos ver...


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 

Temp actual 11.7ºC/ UTC 10:26
Temp ao sol: 12.1ºC/ UTC 10:26
Pressão: 1004.9Hpa UTC 10:26
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 3.6 km/h UTC 10:26
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: E UTC 10:26
Temperatura do vento: 11.5ºC 10:26
Humidade Relativa: 86 % UTC 10:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.1mm UTC 10:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 10:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu Esta Nublado por vezes começa a pingar 

Informação Banda do Cidadão: rádio CLUBE DINOSSAUROS, 1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO) DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Por aqui começa a chover de novo, e parece que é desta que já não vai parar  estou com 12.9ºC e vento forte de sul e 1006hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia! Por cá manhã gelada com o céu a apresentar-se neste momento com boas abertas. Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros de granizo acompanhados de vento forte.

A minima foi de 6,8ºC às 8h da manhã , às 9h registava 6,9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

Já cairam umas pingas, mas nada de importante.
Temperatura nos 14.8ºC e pressão nos 1007hpa.


----------



## Fernando (30 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> esta madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo.
> 
> ...



Belíssima imagem. Das melhores que tenho visto por aqui


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Vejo a primeira escuridão a dirigir-se para aqui, não chove neste momento, mas não deve tardar muito.

14.2ºC e 80% Rh


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> esta madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo.
> 
> ...



Caíu alguma neve ou água neve no Pico de Santa Barbara aí na Terceira?
Eu continuo sem informações algumas do Pico da Vara


----------



## C.R (30 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia pessoal... Por aqui esta uma temperatura bastante alta 10C e o céu nublado e por vezes o sol ainda da um ar da sua graça... Por aqui, a dina ainda parece estar muito longe... Espero que ela tenha boa viagem e que chegue de boa saúde... Lol


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

caem aqui os primeiros pingos


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

Henrique disse:


> Vejo a primeira escuridão a dirigir-se para aqui, não chove neste momento, mas não deve tardar muito.
> 
> 14.2ºC e 80% Rh



O céu está completamente negro para oeste... o festival vai começar, parece...


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

Já chove! E bem!
Grandes rajadas de vento neste momento!
Que grande espetaculo de entrada!

14.2ºC 79% RH


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 11:12)

Madragoa disse:


> Bom dia a todos ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa,com Temp 13.7c.1020 hpa.vento fraco a moderado de SW.céu muito nublado.e continua a morrinha         até logo e bons registos  pareçe que vem ai água a sério ,,afinar os pluviometros



Madragoa estava a pensar ir fazer a activação e montar uma estação meteorológica  para um dos locais onde costumamos fazer radio se poderes ir diz alguma coisa pelo móvel ou mail um abraço 73

Sigo com : 13.1ºc neste momento o vento começou a ficar mais forte rajada de 42km/h as 11:07 esta a chuviscar


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia por aqui começou uma chuva miudinha e o vento de moderado a forte


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

Pela imagem de satélite e do radar do IM a Dina está mesmo .. mesmo á porta de Lisboa neste momento !!


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

Henrique disse:


> Já chove!
> Grandes rajadas de vento neste momento!
> Que grande espetaculo de entrada!
> 
> 14.2ºC 79% RH



Podemos não ter neve aqui, nem nada de interessante, metereologicamente falando, sem ser no Verão, mas quando vêm as frentes atlânticas, cá estamos na linha da frente...


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

A ironia do momento com o sol a brilhar após tanto tempo de ausência! O vento já sopra com rajadas! E daqui a pouco certamente o sol ficará coberto pelo denso manto de nuvens que se aproxima...


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> Podemos não ter neve aqui, nem nada de interessante, metereologicamente falando, sem ser no Verão, mas quando vêm as frentes atlânticas, cá estamos na linha da frente...



Nem mais! ah ah 
Chove agora torrencialmente, com bastante força.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Ai vem a frente bastante activa...


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Por aqui parece que é de noite a chuva é forte e acompanhada de rajadas muito fortes. Bem vinda Dina


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

É fantástica a definição clara da Dina a entrar agora...
É que é uma nebulosidade sobre outra já pré-existente, e não sobre um céu azul, onde se pode ver com toda a clareza a beleza da depressão que entra agora, largando as primeiras pingas...
Temperatura nos 14.4ºC, pressão nos 1007hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

Chove forte e "anoiteceu", e o vento é, agora, moderado com rajadas...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

companheiros bom dia, por leiria céu muito nublado ainda não chove, vento moderado de SE temp. 12.06.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Por aqui, ainda nada de nada.
E tanto ,aqui tão perto.
-É só mais um bocadinho de espera ,se não se importa.
-Eu espero...eu espero...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas já não vai tardar muito , a temperatura é de 13,2ºC, vento moderado e a pressão é de 1005hpa


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Boas,

Já chove moderado em Lisboa. Chegou a Dina!


----------



## djalminha (30 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Boas por aqui ainda n se viu a Dina deve estar para chegar mais lá para a tarde


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

As ruas já são rios nalgumas partes, e a temperatura baixou, estando agora nos 12.1ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

djalminha disse:


> Boas por aqui ainda n se viu a Dina deve estar para chegar mais lá para a tarde



Está a começar a atingir a região de Lisboa agora e o seu movimento, qual alfa pendular (ou mais TGV), fará com que já nos próximos minutos comece a afectar Coimbra e zona do Porto... Depois a progressão para interior... Dentro em breve todo o país de uma forma ou outra já sentirá bem a frente


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

Dina, tanta cerimónia para entrar!!....

Mas será precisamente este movimento lento para leste que poderá fazer com que as precipitações quando chegarem fiquem mais tempo sobre nós... e se forem intensas podem causar inundações em algumas zonas baixas...


----------



## Defender (30 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

Em Miranda do Corvo / Coimbra está .... sol e uma temperatura de 13.º .....


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

a Dina acabou de chegar, chove bem neste momento


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

está a começar a ficar escuro e a chuva começa a cair.....


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Aqui ainda nada de chuva mas dou mais 10 minutos para começar  a rajada máxima até ao momento é de 47,9km/h de S, a temperatura actual é de 13,6ºC e a pressão mantém os 1005hpa


----------



## Jodamensil (30 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

A Dina ta a começar a manifestar-se. Embora o vento esteja mais fraco agora.
A chuva quando cai ja cai mais certinha e moderada.
A neblusidade parece diferente... mais carregada certamente 
Sigo neste momento com 11ºC ( e descer ) e 91%HR pressão nos 1009
Algo me diz que quando sair do trabalho estará uma tarde interessante


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

Boas!
Por aqui nada de especial! Algum vento ...

Está tão perto!!






[/URL][/IMG]

E por enquanto nada acontece!!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Por aqui já chove bem, vou com 3 mm, a temperatura tambem já se resentiu  estou com 10.8ºC isto devido ao vento ter rodado para noroeste


----------



## C.R (30 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

É impressão minha a região a norte do rio douro parece não haver precipitação? Segundo o radar do im! Deve chegar mais lá para a tarde! Digo eu!...


----------



## granizus (30 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

Boas,

Pelo centro de Lisboa estão 12,3º e chove moderado a forte desde as 11:45h.

Está a começar a festa


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

esta nublado mas não chove e a temperatura esta agradavel


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

A chuva é agora menos intensa, mas mais constante...
A temperatura mantém-se nos 12.4ºC


----------



## StormFairy (30 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Ora Bom Dia

Cá estou prontinha a cumprimentar a Dina, tenho uns maravilhosos 14,3ºC por cá, com tendência a subir. A minha amiga HR presenteia-me com 82%.

Pressão 1005.0 

Vento com algumas rajadas não muito significativas e mantém uma média de 20,7 Km/Hr

Por enquanto só chuvisaca... por enquanto  

Resumindo, está um lindo dia, vou até lá fora apreciar e observar.

Até já


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

A temperatura vai descendo ligeiramente, tal como a pressão...
12ºC, e 1006hpa


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Ainda agora chegaste e ja inundaste a oficina, a maré deve de tar cheia


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui chove. Nem fraco, nem forte. Simplesmente chove.
E nem sequer é tocada a vento, que está fraco de ONO 

A temperatura é que desceu e bem. Estou com 9,8ºC, mínima do dia. 
Vou com 5,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

Cá para mim o vento só chega depois/durante a frente, agora está fraco, a temperatura continua entalada nos 10.7ºC a humidade tem estado a descer 91%.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui chove. Nem fraco, nem forte. Simplesmente chove.
> E nem sequer é tocada a vento, que está fraco de ONO
> ...



Será esta queda de temperatura, que será mais drástica no interior e terra altas, a sustentar a cota de neve do IM? Tem todos os ingredientes para isso...


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

AOnde estao aquelas chuvas fortes que prometiam para hoje?? 

Aqui por Coimbra nao se passa nada..


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Na Moita também já chove, o pluviometro deve estar prestes a trabalhar...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Está difícil começar aqui grr

13,6ºC vento moderado


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

Pelas imagens de satélite, parece que a "Dina" estará prestes a vir. Lá mais a tarde veremos


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

LuisFilipe disse:


> AOnde estao aquelas chuvas fortes que prometiam para hoje??
> 
> Aqui por Coimbra nao se passa nada..




Devem vir só a partir da tarde e noite. mas virá e espero que com trovoadas


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

*Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo*

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado
De vez em quando caem umas pingas que não são contabilizadas pelo pulviometro.
Temp: *13,7ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lisboa - Moscavide, Oriente*

Chuva moderada. Vento fraco (5-10km/h)
Temp: *11,1ºC*
Hum: *90%*
Pressão: *1005.0hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *6,4mm*
Rain rate: *3,6mm*


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

LuisFilipe disse:


> AOnde estao aquelas chuvas fortes que prometiam para hoje??
> 
> Aqui por Coimbra nao se passa nada..



Por ai deve aparecer por volta da 13:30/14:00 a ver vamos.
Aqui pelo menos já chove moderadamente, por vezes forte à 1 hora e meia, a temperatura não pára de descer e o vento encontra-se fraco.
10.6ºC
88% RH


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

o IM tirou a probabilidade de trovoadas, e do que vi esta frente ainda não originou raios


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

ja tenho chuva moderada em lisboa campo grande


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

C.R disse:


> É impressão minha a região a norte do rio douro parece não haver precipitação? Segundo o radar do im! Deve chegar mais lá para a tarde! Digo eu!...



Nenhum radar do IM tem alcance para a região Norte. Por enquanto e enquanto um novo radar, que já foi prometido, não estiver instalado, só é possível ver as manchas de precipitação através dessa tecnologia nas regiões Sul e Centro.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

chove pouco aqui pelo lis, vento continua moderado,de S SE mas o céu apresenta-se bastante carregado,penso que quando o vento mudar a O, NO, a Dina mostrará o que vale


----------



## CMPunk (30 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

É tanta gente a ver o Tópico 

Só boa a vida nesta Sexta Feira 

Pessoal aqui a Dina Ainda não Chegou mas já está quase mesmo, lá para as 14/15 horas deve chegar aqui, mas ja se faz sentir o Vento, a rajada máxima foi de 51.5 Km/H.
A temperatura até está boa mas mesmo assim sinto Frio.

Dados de Agora em Faro:

Temperatura: 15.5º
Pressão: 1005.9 Ml
Humidade: 81%
Vento: 33.8 Km/H
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

por ca já chove


----------



## paricusa (30 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

boas,
Por aqui já se sente a temperatura a descer, depois de ter atingido o maximo de 14,5ºC ás 12:00, ja vou em 12,5ºC com chuva fraca!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

Por aqui chuva ainda nada, mas o vento já sopra moderado de SE.


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

C.R disse:


> É impressão minha a região a norte do rio douro parece não haver precipitação? Segundo o radar do im! Deve chegar mais lá para a tarde! Digo eu!...




Este link não será certamente o que mais procuras, no entanto é muito interessante!

http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif

Creio que também poderás seguir a imagem de vapor de água (satélite) bem como não esquecer o geopontecial, os valores muito interesssantes.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Neste momento tenho *11,2ºC*, e Chove Fraco, após um periodo de Chuva Moderada, em que acumulei *8,3mm*!

Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,0ºC


Imagem bonita, esta...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos 10.5ºC  o vento é fraco.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

A chuva continua, em Moscavide, e ja vão *8,0mm*

A temperatura tem vindo a descer devagarinho, actual *10,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

Finalmente já chove por aqui por enquanto ainda é fraco...o vento abrandou e a temperatura dos 13,7ºC de máxima do dia desceu agora para os 13,3ºC


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Boas amigos por aqui já vou com 4.3mm vento moderado media de 12km/h a temperatura baixou estando neste momento a 9.6ºC Pressão nos 1004.1 neste momento vai chovendo nem muito fraco nem muito forte e mesmo chuva 

Bem bonita a nossa Dina


----------



## StormFairy (30 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

Ora a Dina anda por aqui, chove bem, 6.00 mm para já a um rate de 20,1mm/h  temperatura desce bem.


----------



## C.R (30 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Santos disse:


> Este link não será certamente o que mais procuras, no entanto é muito interessante!
> 
> http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif
> 
> Creio que também poderás seguir a imagem de vapor de água (satélite) bem como não esquecer o geopontecial, os valores muito interesssantes.



Obrigado Santos!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Às 12h, estavam 0ºC no Areeiro com chuva, e 9,5ºC em Santana






12mm na Praia da Rainha


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Chove bem por aqui e acumulei até ao momento 1,0mm  o vento é fraco a moderado e a temperatura cai rapidamente 11,6ºC


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

Por aqui chuva fraca, temperatura a descer muito lentamente,

sigo com 12.9ºC


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

Por aqui chove fraco mas já esteve a chover moderado, esta continua desde as 11:15


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

De momento: chuviscos/chuva fraca...
Temperatura nos 11.9ºC, mas já esteve nos 11.1ºC.
Pressão nos 1006hpa e o vento diminuiu de intensidade.


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Boas!

Por aqui em Carnaxide, chove continuamente, céu muito nublado e a temperatura desceu muito.

Foi levantado o alerta amarelo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Continua a Chover! Tenho *11,3mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

Temperatura nos *10,7ºC*


Na rua, já se vê _Disto_...


----------



## trepkos (30 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

Todo o país em alerta laranja 

http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1124560


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

Aguaceiro fraco de pingas grossas e volta tudo a acalmar por aqui...


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

No site do IM está alerta amarelo de chuva para o distrito de Lisboa, por isso não entendo a notícia da TSF que disse ter sido decretado o alerta laranja para todo o país!


----------



## amarusp (30 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Em Oliveira do Hospital céu muito nublado, periodos de chuva fraca acompanhada por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Não há alerta laranja nenhum.

www.prociv.pt

Por enquanto claro....


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

chuvinha disse:


> No site do IM está alerta amarelo de chuva para o distrito de Lisboa, por isso não entendo a notícia da TSF que disse ter sido decretado o alerta laranja para todo o país!



Que dizer de uma notícia que diz que esta noite a cota de neve será de 1200m, mas para o final do dia será de 500m, numa notícia colocada às 13h... Os media e os alertas... Sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Por cá continua a chuva e a descida da temperatura,

neste momento 11.5ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

Vai chovendo de forma continua e acumulei até agora 4,2mm, o vento quase que parou e a temperatura ficou bem mais baixa do que estava antes da frente, agora 10,8ºC mas já esteve em 10,5ºC a pressão é de 1003hpa.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

Estremoz: Períodos de céu muito nublado alternando com algumas abertas e sol. Temperatura actual de 12,1 ºC, com tendência para subir devido ao vento moderado do quadrante sul. Pressão de 1009 hPa, em queda acentuada.


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> Não há alerta laranja nenhum.
> 
> www.prociv.pt
> 
> Por enquanto claro....



Há dark cloud, mas nãao para Lisboa como noticiado.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> Não há alerta laranja nenhum.
> 
> www.prociv.pt
> 
> Por enquanto claro....


*
Os alertas da protecção civil são diferentes dos do IM*. A protecção civil coloca o país em alerta amarelo, o IM coloca alguns distritos em alerta laranja devido á neve entre outros alertas amarelos especificados...
Quanto à notícia em si, no rosto visível da página do IM, não existe ainda alargamento de alertas.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

Boas

Por volta das 11:10 começou a chover moderado a forte, e a chuva era acompanhada de vento também moderado a forte, com rajadas. 

Entretanto "formou-se" um temporal desgraçado durante meia hora. 

As coisas estão bem mais calmas agora. Caem apenas umas pingas e o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Eu sei disso, mas os alertas só são legítimos quando decretados pela protecção civil.

o Alerta laranja ainda não foi activado.

O IM pode dizer que "está" em alerta amarelo e laranja para outros distritos, mas só a protecção civil pode declarar o estado.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

*É preferível fazer-se mais o acompanhamento da situação meteorológica do que estar a comentar a falta de actualização deste ou daquele mapa.*


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

E em coimbra continua sem cair uma gota de agua... 

Aliás, por aqui ate se ve um sol timido a brilhar...


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> Eu sei disso, mas os alertas só são legítimos quando decretados pela protecção civil.
> 
> o Alerta laranja ainda não foi activado.
> 
> O IM pode dizer que "está" em alerta amarelo e laranja para outros distritos, mas só a protecção civil pode declarar o estado.



Os alertas do IM são perfeitamente legítimos, só que têm outra natureza


----------



## tugaafonso (30 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

por lousada começou a chover, de forma ainda fraca. A temperatura ronda os 11º. VAMOS LÁ VER O QUE NOS RESERVAM AS PRÓXIMAS HORAS! Já comprei o bilhete!
Boa tempestade para todos!:


----------



## Serrano (30 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

De momento, não chove na Covilhã, com uma temperatura de 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Verificou-se alguma precipitação durante a noite e a manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

Bem por aqui ainda tudo calmo, ceu nublado, mas não chove e o que choveu nem mereceu registo, sendo chuva fraca durante breves minutos.

*Estado Actual:

T:10.6ºC
HR:89%
Vm:19.4km/h
P:1007mb
Prec.:0.0mm*

Vamos lá ver o que a tarde nos reserva....


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

por aqui ainda não parou de chover, a temperatura é que ja desceu, sigo com 12ºC


----------



## WhiteHope (30 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

Já está a chover aqui há umas 2 horas quase sem parar e uma chuva moderada a forte. Já há algumas pequenas cheias em locais típicos da cidade. A temperatura desceu e estão 9,2ºC agora


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

O Instituto de Meteorologia decidiu estender o alerta laranja a todo o país. Prevê-se queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 500 metros e chuva forte para o sul, muma situação que está a ser acompanhada de perto pela Protecção Civil.

O Instituto de Meteorologia estendeu a todo o país o alerta laranja de mau tempo, prevendo-se neve em todos os distritos a norte do Mondego para esta tarde, bem como chuva, frio e trovoada um pouco por todo o país no resto desta sexta-feira.

«A partir já da tarde, períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes, vento do quadrante sul, moderado a forte no litoral e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, mas enfraquecendo gradualmente a partir da tarde após a passagem da superfície frontal», afirmou Madalena Rodrigues, do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Para além de prever trovoadas, esta meteorologista adiantou ainda que a neve deverá começar a cair nas zonas acima dos 1200 metros já esta noite, mas que antes do final do dia esta também deverá atingir as zonas acima dos 500 metros.

Para sábado, prevê-se uma diminuição da intensidade do vento e alguns aguaceiros, mas com a aproximação de mais uma superfície frontal no final do dia de sábado a chuva deverá voltar em força, que deverá prolongar-se pela madrugada de domingo.

«No sul, poderá haver chuva forte, mas será mais a ondulação, porque será forte em toda a costa ocidental e temos também na costa sul. Nestes últimos dias, temos tido só ondulação forte na costa ocidental e agora temos também na costa sul», precisou.

A Protecção Civil está particularmente preocupada com a queda de neve no fim-de-semana nas terras altas na noite desta sexta-feira e madrugada de sábado assim como a chuva intensa no sul no fim do dia de sábado e madrugada de domingo, que se estenderá aos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal.

«Estamos à espera que esta chuva possa cair com intensidade nestes distritos e daí o alerta amarelo a partir de ontem ter sido estendido aos distritos do sul, cobrindo neste momento a totalidade do território nacional», acrescentou Patrícia Rodrigues.

Esta responsável da Protecção Civil diz que a situação está a ser acompanhada quer pela Autoridade nacional quer por todos os comandos distritais e que está a haver articulação com todas as entidades que têm competências nesta área.

«Estamos a promover reuniões inclusive com os centros de coordenação operacionais distritais e a este nível também com as autoridades municipais, sobretudo com os serviços municipais para que possa ser antecipada toda e qualquer situação mais problemática», acrescentou.


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1124560


Probelmas com a chuva em pardes: http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=385308&tema=27


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Já acumulei *11,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Em _Moscavide_, neste momento chuva

Precipitação acumulada:*11,8mm*
Rain rate: *3,6mm/h*
Temp: *10,6ºC*
Pressão: *1004.0hPa*


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Ha cerca de 1 hora que começou a chover moderado a forte
temperatura de 10ºC
agora mais calmo mas volta a escurecer
pela imagem de satelite o pior ainda pode estar para vir!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Chove ininterruptamente à 3:12 horas. Vento fraco, 10.4ºC embora já tenha descido aos 10.1ºC e 90% RH


----------



## Silknet (30 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Viseu continua com 10ºC e a pressão a cair, estando já nos 1008 Hpa..

Silknet


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também chove com vontade.
Temp.actual 13.2ºC


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

boas um amigo meu passou a pouco na 2 circular em Lisboa e disse-me que a estrada esta cheia de lençóis de agua devido as sarjetas estarem entupidas por aqui sigo com 9.8ªc Pressão 1002.5 hPa  vento 8.1km/h na ultima hora acumulei 4.5mm


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

ct5iul disse:


> boas um amigo meu passou a pouco na 2 circular em Lisboa e disse-me que a estrada esta cheia de lençóis de agua devido as sarjetas estarem entupidas por aqui sigo com 9.8ªc Pressão 1002.5 hPa  vento 8.1km/h na ultima hora acumulei 4.5mm



Bem só assim se vê os cuidados que não foram tomados  estou mesmo a ver o filme para a madrugada de Domingo com carros submersos e lojas e casas com agua pelo tecto...

Aqui continua a chuva mas fraca! ainda só acumulei 4,3mm, a temperatura é de 10,3ºC


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Chuvinha... Lol

Sabes o que te digo? Têm de lançar alerta e como não sabem bem o que prever, vai de mandar laranja para a frente.

Posso dizer de fonte segura, que para já a maior preocupação é a neve no fds e o vento forte aliado á precipitação que se vai fazer sentir.

As trovoadas também são esperadas, isto tudo a partir das 15:00.

Aqui em Carnaxide já voltou a chover a sério. Já se ouvem sirenes por tudo quanto é sitio


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Aqui em Faro o ceu está muito nublado e algum sol.
O vento que já foi forte de Sul agora sopra bastante fraco.
Caiu há uns 10 minutos um aguaceiros que durante uns 20 segundos.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

A Temperatura continua a descer, a um ritmo de -0,8ºC/h, pelo que neste momento tenho *9,9ºC*. Chove Moderado, e a Precipitação acumulada é de *12,3mm*!

A Pressão também vai descendo, estando nos 1005 hPa

Vento nos 0,0 km/h


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui já choveu um pouco, mas agora céu nublado e 9,4ºC.

9,8ºC de máxima até ao momento. A mínima só deve ocorrer lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> Posso dizer de fonte segura, que para já a maior preocupação é a neve no fds e o vento forte aliado á precipitação que se vai fazer sentir.



Desculpa a curiosidade, mas a maior preocupação de quem? E já agora, que fonte segura é essa?


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> Posso dizer de fonte segura, que para já a maior preocupação é a neve no fds e o vento forte aliado á precipitação que se vai fazer sentir.



Já agora que fonte segura? 

É que em matéria de tempo conheço fontes oficiais, e previsões feita por amadores...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

Já chove por aqui.

T.Actual: 15.4ºC
Pressão. Actual: 1008hPa.


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

trabalho aqui na Prot. Civil


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

por aqui chove desde a 1 da tarde Mas parece que vem ai (pelas imagens de satélite) algum "molho".

sigo com *11.5ºC*

ps- de salientar a baixa de temperatura, desde a entrada desta frente, antes tinha *15ºC* e agora está nos *11.5ºC* baixou cerca de 3.5ºC


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

continua a chover moderado, mas esta com vontade de engrossar.

No Bombarral é que não vai haver probemas, abriram o rio a uma fundura (este ano até conseguiram adivinhar).


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> trabalho aqui na Prot. Civil



ok 

Mas não deixa de ser curioso que o IM continua a insistir mais na neve e não tanto na quantidade de precipitação prevista


----------



## profgeo (30 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

olá boa tarde! por aqui tempo fresco e alguns aguceiros com o sol a mistura!!! sempre que o tempo se apresenta desta forma, esta a cair granizo/neve nas serras!!!~e por acaso a afirmação se confirma---- do FUNCHAL conseguimos ver as serras cobertas de neve e, que a cota da nev desceu mais esta noite!!!
cam no funchal pelas 14.20





a cam do arreiro encalhou!!!!

a temperatura as 13h é de -0.1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu com abertas por vezes 15.9ºC.

Vento aumenta um pouco...

Nuvens andar depressa, e algumas parecem anunciar convectividade


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

O Alerta Laranja do IM foi uma má noticia lançada no título da noticia pois se repararem ao lerem o texto, diz que o alerta amarelo desde ontem devido ´chuva ia ser extendido também ao sul!!

Já agora o IM já actualizou os seus avisos da forma como indiquei sendo que o alerta estende-se desde as 14h até ás 24h do dia de hoje, o que quer dizer que esta depressão ainda nos vai dar água !!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

alguem da zona sabe como e que ta o rio lis e as ribeiras da zona?


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

João Dias, sim é verdade.

Mas é pelo que eu disse mesmo. Eles ja não sabem bem o que prever com tantas modificações climáticas que Portugal tem sofrido.

Mas n posso falar por eles.

Só pelo que vou sabendo por aqui. Assim que houver mais info posto.

 Obrigado pela simpatia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Boas tardes,por aqui até ao momento é só céu muito nublado com o vento moderado de SE e com pressão a descer bem.

Dados actuais 12.4ºc pressão 1005.9hpa e 70%hr.

Éla já anda por aí,por aqui ainda vamos ter que esperar mais uns momentos longos.

Até logo.


----------



## JazCrazy (30 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Boas,

Aqui por Gaia já chove com intensidade.

Fiquem Bem...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Aqui no Porto chove torrencialmente neste momento !


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Pela imagem de radar do Im parece que aí na Grande Lisboa deve estar a chover bastante bem !!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> João Dias, sim é verdade.
> 
> Mas é pelo que eu disse mesmo. Eles ja não sabem bem o que prever com tantas modificações climáticas que Portugal tem sofrido.
> 
> ...


sim, vai postando...é sempre bom ter info de insiders.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Estou curioso é para ver os alertas que vão colocar amanha para o temporal que se inicio ao fim da tarde de Sábado e se prolonga até a manha de domingo  Laranjas certamente tanto no vento como na chuva e mar em especial para o sul  

Aqui continua a frente a passar mas sem largar muita chuva, continua a cair de forma continua mas fraca...4,3mm, 10,5ºC, 1003hpa,  92%HR, 7,3km/h NE


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Por aqui chove bem , o vento é fraco.Será que se enganaram na previsão do vento?


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Aqui já sigo com *11,2 mm* Desde as 12:15 está quase sempre a cair moderada com uns intervalos de chuva fraca, mas ainda não parou. E ainda agora chegou a frente...


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Por aqui, o vento forte começa a dar indicações de estar a diminuir.

Períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

JazCrazy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui por Gaia já chove com intensidade.
> 
> Fiquem Bem...



Boas, *JazCrazy* 

De que zona de Gaia, estás a trabalhar? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Em _Moscavide_, chuva moderada
Temp: 10,2ºC
Hum: 89%
Pressão: 1013.7hPa
Precipitação acumulada: 14,2mm
Rain Rate: 5,0mm/h


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Por aquí sigo agora com 10.5ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## Acardoso (30 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

boa tarde pessoal...cheguei a pouco do Norte e quando vinha na A3 por volta das 12h já chovia bem, notava-se que já chovia algum tempo.

por aqui chove desde as 13h...nesta altura registo 4.6mm

a pressão vai nos 1002.4(que tombo)
a temperatura vai descendo, esta nos 10.8,tendo atingido o máximo de 14.0º as 11:57h
a humidade esta nos 93%
o vento esta fraco tendo abrandado por volta das 13h, altura em que começou a chover...


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu nublado mas ainda nada de 
A temperatura está nos 13.8ºC
O vento ainda tá fraco

A pressão é que já vai nos 1002.9 mb

Afinal enquanto escrevia o post ela , chegou cá


----------



## WhiteHope (30 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

kikofra disse:


> alguem da zona sabe como e que ta o rio lis e as ribeiras da zona?



Não sei mesmo, mas os rios Alcoa e Baça aqui em Alcobaça, já estão a ficar cheinhos, porque nunca chegaram a recuperar dos últimos dias! 
(Especialmente o Alcoa que nasce mais perto da zona da Serra)


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

kikofra disse:


> alguem da zona sabe como e que ta o rio lis e as ribeiras da zona?



ola kikofra, o lis e o lena ainda estão nas marges normais, as ribeiras pela volta  que dei de manha ja têm algum caudal, mas ainda agora começou a chover


----------



## Dark_Cloud (30 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

E já temos cortes de estrada.... para variar.... 

Em Águeda - Aveiro.

Mais info: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx

"_Estradas encerradas devido à subida do leito do rio Rio Vouga: EM 604 Espinhel/Oronhe; EM do Túnel do Sardão.; EM Almear/Fontinha; _"


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Bem aqui em Faro está tão escuro que já nem vejo o teclado tenho que ligar a luz 

Pode começar a chover a qualquer momento !!

O ceu está preto !!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Por aqui finalmente a chover a sério nos últimos 10 minutos.
Agora parece querer abrandar.
O vento ainda de sul, estranhamente fraco.
Começou a 1ª parte deste enorme evento deste fim de semana
que terá muito que contar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

E já chove Moderado.


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

Fiz agora o IC19 duas vezes (CREL-Mem-Martins-CREL) e não aconselho a ninguém. Estrada recentemente alargada e repavimentada com lençois de água e um spray incrivel não abona a quem fez as obras.
 Aqui por Caxias e por Sintra chove certinho há várias horas. Vou consultando a estação on-line do Gilmet e os 13,2mm registados hoje parecem-me pouco pois chove constantemente há bastante tempo na região de Lisboa.
 Boas chuvadas!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Aqui por Odivelas, a temperatura mantém o ritmo de descida.
Estou com 8,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste.

Vai chovendo de mansinho.
Vou com 11,8mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Registei mais 1mm agora o que perfaz 5,2mm até agora, muito pouco em comparação com as estações das redondezas, mas o que é certo é que chove sempre de forma fraca mas sem parar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Estou já com *14,8 mm* acumulados e a pressão nos *1004,0 hPa*.
A mínima talvez ocorra no fim do dia, pois está a ser consecutivamente batida.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

continua a chover bem


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

Começa a chuva moderada por aqui. e ainda tenho de me fazer a estrada


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 13h. Nada de muita chuva, mas cai de forma constante. Pela imagem de radar e satélite, daqui mais um pouco a Dina chega em força.... vamos esperar para ver o que ela nos vais trazer...


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Chuva moderada constante e vento fraco... Nada ainda de muito explosivo, mas lá vai sendo mais uma regadela...


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

WhiteHope disse:


> Não sei mesmo, mas os rios Alcoa e Baça aqui em Alcobaça, já estão a ficar cheinhos, porque nunca chegaram a recuperar dos últimos dias!
> (Especialmente o Alcoa que nasce mais perto da zona da Serra)


Obrigado! 



ferreirinha47 disse:


> ola kikofra, o lis e o lena ainda estão nas marges normais, as ribeiras pela volta  que dei de manha ja têm algum caudal, mas ainda agora começou a chover


 sabes como e que tava o caudal da ribeira do sirol? Obrigado!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Jota 21 disse:


> Aqui por Caxias e por Sintra chove certinho há várias horas. *Vou consultando a estação on-line do Gilmet e os 13,2mm registados hoje parecem-me pouco pois chove constantemente há bastante tempo na região de Lisboa.*
> Boas chuvadas!



Pode parecer pouco, mas se formos a ver os dados de outras Estações desta Área, sou dos que mais Precipitação tem!

Senão vejamos:

*Queluz* - 9,4mm
*Portela* - 9,9mm
*Arroja* - 11,8mm
*Moita* - 12,2mm
*Oeiras* - 12,4mm
*Barcarena* - 13,0mm
_Mira-Sintra - 14,3mm_
*Moscavide* - 14,8mm
*Almada* - 17,3mm


Temperatura nos 9,9ºC


----------



## CMPunk (30 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Por Mata Lobos Já cairam algumas pingas, as estações do Posto de Turismo e do Aeroporto de Faro ainda não detectaram alguam precipitação.

Mas já promete chuva, vamos ver quando começa a cair.

Dados de Agora do Posto de Turismo:

Céu Muito Nublado

Temperatura: 15º
Pressão: 1002.8 ML
Humidade: 88%
Vento: 32.2 Km/H
Precipitação: 0mm

É de referir que houve recorde hoje na rajada máxima de vento tendo chegado aos 64.4 Km/H.
Tambem é bom referir que a temperatura está agradável.

Pelas Imagens de Satelite do IM a Dina já Chegou a Sagres, Lagos, Portimão.
Deverá Chegar a Faro no máximo em 2 Horas.
Vamos ver se acerto 

Cumps


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Dark_Cloud disse:


> trabalho aqui na Prot. Civil



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento 

Continua a cair moderada a chuva por aqui... certinha e constante


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Finalmente começou a chover em Coimbra, mas mesmo assim contina mto fraquinho... so chuviscos.


----------



## Redfish (30 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

chuva a Dina está a apresentar-se...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Destaque para a concentração da precipitação no Litoral, especialmente na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Finalmente começou a chover em Coimbra, mas mesmo assim contina mto fraquinho... so chuviscos.



Aqui já chove fraco desde as 13H00, estranho não é?


----------



## WhiteHope (30 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Destaque para a concentração da precipitação no Litoral, especialmente na região de Lisboa.



Se fores ver agora a das 14h, vês que nessa região já choveu menos, e em Alcobaça *8,1mm*


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

parece qe o im esta a actualizar os alertas... nao esta tudo a cinzento agora


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

Aqui em faro vento forte com rajadas da ordem dos 60/70 km/h de sul e chove moderado desde as 15h !!


----------



## JazCrazy (30 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

João Soares disse:


> Boas, *JazCrazy*
> 
> De que zona de Gaia, estás a trabalhar?
> 
> ...




Ola, 

Trabalho em Gaia perto do monte da Virgem junto à Av. Vasco da Gama.


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Eu, que sou leiga e não entendo nada disto...posso fazer uma perguntinha?Porque motivo está vento fraco quando foi anunciado "forte"?Vai mudar a qualquer instante? Obrigada desde jáestou em Lisboa


----------



## CMPunk (30 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

Atenção, Retiro já o Que disse em Relação sobre não haver precipitação por Faro.

A Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro actualizou melhor os dados e já tenho 3.6mm de precipitação e como tá a actualizar esta a aumentar, o engraçado é que não diz que está a chover, só diz Céu Muito Nublado.

Refiro que aqui em Mata Lobos também já começou a chover, digamos que a Dina também já Chegou a Faro.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

JazCrazy disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Trabalho em Gaia perto do monte da Virgem junto à Av. Vasco da Gama.



Ok, obrigado 
Tas num dos pontos mais altos da cidade de Vila Nova de Gaia 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Continua a chover em _Moscavide_
Ja acumulou *17,0mm*
Temp: *10,1ºC*

Daqui, a pouco ja digo os dados em Canidelo


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

Sigo com chuva moderada e 9.6ºC


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

alguem sabe como e que esta a serra da estrela?


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

chuvinha disse:


> Eu, que sou leiga e não entendo nada disto...posso fazer uma perguntinha?Porque motivo está vento fraco quando foi anunciado "forte"?Vai mudar a qualquer instante? Obrigada desde jáestou em Lisboa



O vento está a fazer o que estava modelado  Vento em aumento é amanha a partir mais ou menos desta hora  com o seu pico amanha ao final da noite e inicio da madrugada de Domingo...

Agora a chuva cai um pouco mais intensa mas mantenho os mesmos 5,3mm


----------



## CMPunk (30 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

É de Referir Também que a Temperatura em Faro caiu brutalmente
Estavam 15º agora estão 11.8º

Também continua a chover, registo já 4.6mm, e já agora refiro que a humidade está a aumentar, já vai em 93%.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

Por aqui, vai-se mantendo tudo mais ou menos na mesma...
Chuva fraca, vento fraco, 11.5ºC, e 1005 hpa, continuando a pressão a cair.


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

Até agora 8,3 mm


----------



## miguelgjm (30 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

A que horas chegará a precipitação a viseu?


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe como e que esta a serra da estrela?



Segundo o Estradas de Portugal, temos este cenário:






*(Atenção que a informação relativa à Torre, está desactualizada)*


Neste momento tenho 10,3ºC, e continua a Chover Moderado, tendo acumulado *15,3mm* até ao momento!


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE 

Temp actual 9.2ºC/ UTC 15:30
Temp ao sol: 9.2ºC/ UTC 15:30
Pressão: 1001.8Hpa UTC 15:30
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 22,1 km/h UTC 15:30
Escala de Beaufort :4 Brisa Moderada
Direção do Vento: W UTC 15:30
Temperatura do vento: 7.8ºC 15:30
Humidade Relativa: 91 % UTC 15:30
Chuva Precipitação: 5.5mm UTC 15:30
Chuva Precipitação 24H:10.5mm 15:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 15:30
Altitude: 110Metros

ALARME DE PRECIPITAÇÃO DISPAROU  AGORA VAI SER A SERIO

Informação Banda do Cidadão: rádio CLUBE DINOSSAUROS, 1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO) DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇÕES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Pode parecer pouco, mas se formos a ver os dados de outras Estações desta Área, sou dos que mais Precipitação tem!
> 
> Senão vejamos:
> 
> ...



 Certo! Não é mau mas tudo o que for abaixo de 50 não me satisfaz, eh! eh!
 Mas a região de Sintra vai á frente e isso é sempre positivo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Aqui mantem-se o tempo frio, mas hoje ainda sem chuva.

Continuo sem perceber se chegou a nevar aqui em S. Miguel! Há quem afirme que ontem a Lagoa do Fogo ficou branca, mas nao sei.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

Moscavide sempre a acumular e ja vao *19,6mm*

A temperatura desce muito lentamente, e actualmente estão *9,9ºC*
Humidade: *91%*
Pressão: *1004,2hPa*


----------



## sandra santos (30 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

aos rapaze3s de Leiria,como esta o caudal do lena???Será que sobe como em 2006, ontem a minha tia disse me que ja estava cheio, ela vive mesmo ao lado da ponte...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Já acumulei *20,2 mm* e continua a chover moderadamente.
A pressão estabilizou nos *1004,1 hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

Interessante o contraste entre duas estações localizadas a apenas *2 km* uma da outra, quanto à precipitação.

Portela: *13,4 mm*
Moscavide: *20,2 mm*


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

com este tempo nao e um bocado perigoso andar a montar linhas nuns postes de media tensao?


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Interessante o contraste entre duas estações localizadas a apenas *2 km* uma da outra, quanto à precipitação.
> 
> Portela: *13,4 mm*
> Moscavide: *20,2 mm*



Boas Daniel eu também não estou muito longe de vocês e registo 11.5mm desde as 00h00 e engraçado  sigo com 9.6ªc


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Boas

Por cá a "Dina" já se instalou
A temperatura tem vindo a descer até aos 10.9ºC, quase a bater a mínima do dia, a precipitação acumulada a aumentar a todo o instante, 3.8 mm

O vento continua fraco


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

Mais uma breve ronda pelas EMA's amadoras de Lisboa:

Moscavide *21,0 mm*
Almada *19,0 mm*
Mira-Sintra *16,8 mm*
Moita *15,8 mm*
Oeiras *14,4 mm*
Portela *14,0 mm*
Queluz *12,7 mm*
Setúbal *7,4 mm*
Benavente *6,8 mm*


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Neste momento o Alto de Espinho (+- 1000m) está com chuva e 6ºC. Mesmo a cota de 1200m para a tarde de hoje está completamente fora de questão, provavelmente nem no topo do Marão estará a nevar.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Continua a chuva e registo agora 8,4mm e 10,8ºC o vento é fraco


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (30 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

por aqui sigo com 6.3º 
chuviscos e o vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente durante a tarde ..


cump
miguel moura


----------



## rogers (30 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Por Paços de Ferreira, chuva calma 9ºC temperatura.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Boa tarde! 

Sem dúvida uma entrada em grande da Dina, desde as 11 da manhã que não tem parado de chover. E a chuva é moderada. Assim, desde essa hora acumulo já *23.8 mm*

Está mais fresco, comparado com os outros dias, *12.2º* há pouco e o vento é fraco, inferior a 10 km/h, no entanto já foi moderado com rajadas, isto durante a manhã.

Até logo!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

e impressao minha mas com 0cº esta a chover na serra da estrela?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Continua a chover e já tenho acumulados *22,2 mm*.
A temperatura começa a subir e está já nos *10,1 ºC* e a humidade nos *92 %*.


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Boas, por aqui tenho uns altíssimos 9,2ºC sem quaisquer sinais de chuva mas com céu encoberto. Hoje aqui não neva nem com intervenção divina, a única hipótese é sábado de madrugada e mesmo aí não está fácil. A mínima desta manhã foi de 7,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

_*Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo*_

Temp: *10,9ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *11,0mm*
Só começou a chover ao 13h30, até sempre a chover sem parar.

Este mês ja acumulei *230,4mm*


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

Não pára de chover desde a 1h30, já levo 7mm


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Chuva moderada e constante por aqui! Céu totalmente encoberto. O vento é fraco.


----------



## C.R (30 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Por aqui nada de chuva, nada de vento, nada de neve... K pasmaceira!... Parece aproximar-se umas nuvens bastantes escuras... Vamos ver no que da... Temperatura 8C... Muito alta...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Boas! Uma gralha há pouco na leitura da temperatura, não estão 12.2ºC mas sim, 9.9ºC.

A precipitação continua a aumentar, desta feita sigo com 24.8 mm acumulados desde as 00.00.

A Pressão é de 1005.2 hPa e o vento é fraco: 11.1 km/h de SSE.


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Por aqui tudo muito fraquinho...

se não fosse a chuva não se passava nada 

temperatura 11.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui vai chovendo, tranquilamente...
11.4ºC, e 1005hpa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Neste momento tenho *9,6ºC*. A Chuva parou, sendo que, até agora, acumulei *18,6mm*!

Humidade nos 87%
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Vento a *0,0 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

Alguém tem previsão sobre a que horas é que a neve se pode tornar preocupante aqui pela beira interior? queria ir à guarda, mas não me apetecia "fazer ski" com o carro.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros moderados a partir das 17h00. Temperatura baixou de 12,3 ºC para os 9,9 ºC e pressão a baixar para os 1005 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Sigo agora com 10.2ºC e chuva moderada!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

Por aqui a chuva ainda continua a cair, a temperatura está nos 12.0ºC e a pressão é de 1007.8hPa.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

Chove aqui desde as 11 e 10 da manhã sem parar. O vento é fraco ou nulo.

A vala já leva água até mais de meio. 

Localmente já existem algumas inundações pequenas, mais propriamente na linha do metro e junto aos correios.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Acabou de passar por aqui a primeira linha de instabilidade! Enorme aguaceiro que durou cerca de dez minutos (e não me apanhou na rua por sorte!!!).
Pressão nos 1004 hPA e temperatura nos 11.ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Céu nublado e 9,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Po ca Sigo com 

10.4º temperatura-e a descer
993.8 pressao
e já acomulou 15.4mm(desde a 13h-hora em que entrou em funcionamento a nova aquisiçao(estaçao)...
vento quase inexistente

Dados da nova estçao meteorologica acabadinha de chegar...


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Profetaa disse:


> Po ca Sigo com
> 
> 10.4º temperatura-e a descer
> 993.8 pressao



A tua pressão está errada! Tens que a calibrar... A pressão nessa zona deve rondar os 1003hPa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 9,6ºC por aqui.



Está mais frio aqui que em Bragança.
O vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra agora moderado de Noroeste.
A temperatura desceu para os 8,7ºC.

Precipitação acumulada: 17,6mm


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Está mais frio aqui que em Bragança.
> O vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra agora moderado de Noroeste.
> A temperatura desceu para os 8,7ºC.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada: 17,6mm



É bem verdade e não deixa de ser um bom sinal para o que poderá chegar cá 

9,4ºC e nunca mais começa a chover.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

vitamos disse:


> A tua pressão está errada! Tens que a calibrar... A pressão nessa zona deve rondar os 1003hPa.




OK
Como disse a estaçao é nova e ainda estou a testar...
Obrigado


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

Boa tarde.
Em Faro não para de chover desde as 14h55 com períodos de chuva forte.
Temperatura 12º, orvalho 11ºC. Pressão 1006hpa e RH 95%.
Vento O a 24km/h (280º 12kt).


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

Olá rapaziada...


Belas regadelas por aí têm caído 

Por cá não foi excepção e é também de salientar a descida da temperatura nestas duas últimas horas...começa a ficar 


Temperatura actual 8.9ºC e rajada máxima de vento 52,9Km/h



Mais informação em MeteoRedondo.com


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

E eis que, de súbito, aparece o Vento! Neste momento sopra a *31,7 km/h* de ONO (292º)!

A Precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *20,6mm*!

Temperatura a descer, nos 9,0ºC
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, temperatura 11.0ºC

Acabei de ouvir um meteorologista na RTP a dizer que dentro de duas
horas o vento vai mudar para noroeste, e trazer uma "massa de ar polar
húmido e a iso 0 andará pelos 500 600m"

por isso ha que ter fé lol


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, temperatura 11.0ºC
> 
> Acabei de ouvir um meteorologista na RTP a dizer que dentro de duas
> horas o vento vai mudar para noroeste, e trazer uma "massa de ar polar
> ...



Exacto. Também ouvi. Mas olha que gostei particularmente do pormenor: "...Domingo teremos vento muito forte no litoral..."


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, temperatura 11.0ºC
> 
> Acabei de ouvir um meteorologista na RTP a dizer que dentro de duas
> horas o vento vai mudar para noroeste, e trazer uma "massa de ar polar
> ...



Se isso acontecer, darei os parabéns ao IM assim que voltar ao fórum 2ª feira...

Mas continuo a achar essa cota irrealista...


----------



## Senador (30 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Aqui chove desde as 11h00 da manhã e agora tenho 11.1º. Alguém entende os alertas laraja do IM quanto a neve? Cota a  500m? Se lerem os critérios de emissão eles dizem:

          Neve - Laranja 

5 a 30cm altitudes inferiores a 1000 m 
                   e
10 a 100cm em altitudes  superiores a 1000

é para rir?


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Lightning disse:


> Exacto. Também ouvi. Mas olha que gostei particularmente do pormenor: "...Domingo teremos vento muito forte no litoral..."   :



Eu gostei mais do ter dito tempo muito severo e nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical  muita gente por este pais fora ficou a anhar


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Boas

Por cá temos chuva fraca mas continua, já 9.4 mm acumulados

a temperatura está nos 9.7ºC
Vento fraco
Pressão:1004.2 mb


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

Por aqui acumulei até ao momento 10,5mm, a temperatura actual é de 10,7ºc e o vento fraco a moderado a pressão que já esteve em 1003hpa agora subiu e é de 1005hpa, dentro do previsto


----------



## trepkos (30 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

miguel disse:


> Eu gostei mais do ter dito tempo muito severo e nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical  muita gente por este pais fora ficou a anhar



Trovoadas


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Boas 

Dados actuais:

9.6ºC

91% HR

1005hpa

7Km/h N

Precipitação acumulada 19mm

Rajada 34.5Km/h (4:23)


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

por falar em trovoadas nao era suposto termos hoje?


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Lightning disse:


> Exacto. Também ouvi. Mas olha que gostei particularmente do pormenor: "...Domingo teremos vento muito forte no litoral..."   :



Também gostei dessa parte 

se percebi bem, falou em rajadas de 110km/h nas terras (mais ou menos) altas..


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Por aqui por volta das 16h foi o pico da precipitaçao durante cerca de 15min de chuva intensa. Agora vai chovendo mas com menos intensidade. A temperatura esta nos 7.9°C. Ja desceu qualquer coisa hoje.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Em Loriga, a temperatura começou a cair a pique!





------------------

Por aqui 8,1ºC e vento moderado a forte de NO.
Chuviscos.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Parou finalmente de chover. O vento está a acordar 

Sopra agora fraco a moderado. Céu muito nublado. Será que ainda  mais hoje?


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

aqui a poucos muitos registou se a minina de hoje


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Senador disse:


> Aqui chove desde as 11h00 da manhã e agora tenho 11.1º. Alguém entende os alertas laraja do IM quanto a neve? Cota a  500m? Se lerem os critérios de emissão eles dizem:
> 
> Neve - Laranja
> 
> ...



Entre os 10 e 30cm deve ser alerta amarelado ou alaranjado lol


----------



## diogogrosso (30 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Pessoal como está a serra da estrela ? Ainda chove por la ou já começou a cair neve nos pontos mais altos ?


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Ainda continua a chover, fraco. A temperatura desceu bem. Mr Phillip, podes-me confirmar os dados da temperatura, sff?  Eu estimo que estejam uns 9 ou 10 graus.

Estamos a menos de 24 horas do começo do (baptizado por mim ) "Grande Temporal de Fevereiro".


----------



## granizus (30 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

diogogrosso disse:


> Pessoal como está a serra da estrela ? Ainda chove por la ou já começou a cair neve nos pontos mais altos ?



Tenta a webcam da Covilhã ou de Loriga


----------



## High Lands (30 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Por Baião chove e a temperatura a descer (7,5ºC)


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Continua a chuva fraca/moderada 
Sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

E 15 mm já cá cantam


----------



## C.R (30 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Bem, por aqui começou a chover a cerca de uma hora, e chuva fraca e tenho a certeza que não passa mesmo de chuva fraca. O vento e nulo, as ervas não mexem... Lol... A temperatura continua a registar 8C... Não sobe nem desce... Enquanto escrevia a chuva fraca passou a chuviscos...


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

aqui continua a descer...

estrada cortada em coimbra: EM Pereira do Campo que liga E.N. 111


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo e sigo agora com 9,6ºC e vento moderado que já provocou um windchill de 5,4ºc pelas 18:54


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Por aqui acho que não choveu todo o dia...pelo menos que eu desse conta! Um dia cinzento aborrecido...enfim não se passou nada! Mas aínda bem que não choveu...assim quando vier a neve dos 500m está tudo sequinho!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Boas noitespor aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado com vento moderado de SW e por vezes com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.

Chegou a noite entrou a «dina» desde as 18.30h começou a chover a pôtes durante dez minutos foi um autêntico dilúvio de agua na rua,até ao momento 7.0mm.

Dados actuais 9.8 pressão 1003hpa com 92%hr.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

deixo aqui um link do Mapa de alertas a KOKA'S e vejam a discrição do que nos espera 
P.S. espero que saibam lêr espanhol


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

desculpem aqui vai o link http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

9.2ºC e chove moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

A temperatura vai descendo e eis que já sigo com 8.8ºC e alguma chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

V.R.S.A.

Dia marcado por neblusidade e chuva fraca a moderada durante a tarde ate agora..

O vento antes de chegar a frente fez-se sentir moderado e com rajadas fortes mas depois puff... 

Continua a cair mas de forma mais fraca...

Já deu o que tinha a dar... e desta não espero mais nada!! e acho que nem neve nas zonas fora do normal tipo serra da Estrela!


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

choveu bastante e continua


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui, chove sem parar desde as 14 horas.
Sem exageros , com muita tranquilidade.
A brincar, a brincar, já cá " cantam"  mais 14.9 mm.
Ah grande Inverno.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Em Loriga a queda de temperatura continua!
Por este andar, mais meia hora e estará a nevar aos 800m de altitude.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Loriga está a descer bem ainda à 10min tinha 4,1ºC agora tem 3,0ºC


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

por aqui a descida e muito fagarosa:
time   Temp(cº)
18:40  9,4
18:45  """
18:50  """
18:55  9,3
19:00  """
19:05  """
19:10  """
19:15  """
19:20  """


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

AnDré disse:


> Em Loriga a queda de temperatura continua!
> Por este andar, mais meia hora e estará a nevar aos 800m de altitude.



Parece que te antecipás-te!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

alguem pode ver a temperatura que esta na serra da estrela no site das estradas de portugal? É que no meu nao aparecem nem os avisos nem as infos dos tuneis.


----------



## paricusa (30 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

boas,
por aqui desde as 14:30 que começou a chuver e ja acumulou 16mm, temp. 10ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

kikofra disse:


> alguem pode ver a temperatura que esta na serra da estrela no site das estradas de portugal? É que no meu nao aparecem nem os avisos nem as infos dos tuneis.



Segundo as EP:

Torre:0ºC
Piornos:3ºC
Penhas:4ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Continua a chuva fraca
Estão *9.2ºC*
Já acumulou 13.2 mm


----------



## chuvinha (30 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Mais uma pergunta:quando começa o vento forte aqui por Lisboa e prevê-se quantos km/h?e até quando? desculpem mas eu sou mesmo ignorante nisto


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Em Loriga se já não está a nevar não deve faltar muito lá já estão 2.2ºC

Edit:2.1ºC


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

João Ferreira disse:


> Segundo as EP:
> 
> Torre:0ºC
> Piornos:3ºC
> Penhas:4ºC



obrigado!


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Lightning disse:


> Ainda continua a chover, fraco. A temperatura desceu bem. Mr Phillip, podes-me confirmar os dados da temperatura, sff?  Eu estimo que estejam uns 9 ou 10 graus.
> 
> Estamos a menos de 24 horas do começo do (baptizado por mim ) "Grande Temporal de Fevereiro".



Qual salvador da pátria, cá estou para auxiliar...
Ora, está frio, está bastante vento, está a chover (ou melhor, vai estando, porque agora mesmo até nem está)...
Quanto a temperaturas, o Lightning tem o termómetro corporal bem afinado.
Estão 10.2ºC, que é até a mínima do dia (por enquanto)...
A pressão segue nos 1006hpa, tendo assim estabilizado.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Grande Dina, 24.3 mm desde as 13h.
Temp. actual 9.5ºC
Pressão: 1003.4hPa


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Total de Chuva
18,9 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

A temperatura subiu um pouco estando agora nos 9.1ºC


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui continua a chuva constante....

temperatura desce muito lentamente 10.7ºC neste momento..


----------



## jpaulov (30 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Aqui por Bragança. até agora, nem sombra da "Dina" nem da "Érica"!!
não chove e a minha estação regista no exterior 11ºc !!!


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Que falta me faz um local onde pudesse pôr a minha estação do Lidl 
Ainda mais nestes dias!
A estação do underground de Coimbra segundo algumas comparações que tanto eu como o Vitamos fizemos também já esta toda  
Quedam-nos apenas as do IM o com os atrasos que sabemos.
Enfim é preciso é Inverno 
Chuva moderada, muito consistente e certinha desde as 15h30min.
Temperatura em queda acentuada desde que começou a chover.
De 13.5º a 9.8º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Por aqui ainda vai mas fraca e com aparecimento do nevoeiro temp:9.3ºc.
Pela imagem do radar do IM deve vir mais a caminhofico há espera


----------



## miguelgjm (30 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Segundo o IM em viseu em duas horas a temperatura baixou de 8,4º para 6,2. Pensando então que a zona onde estou é ainda mais fria e com 600 m de altitude, pode ser que ainda veja nevar esta madrugada!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

Boa Noite

Por aqui á pouco choveu forte, neste momento ainda chove mas com menos intensidade do que á pouco, a temperatura está nos 10.8ºC e a Pressão é de 1008hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Depois dos Açores, a neve já cai na Madeira:

* Neve cobre montanhas da Madeira  *

[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/300109/dn0301010101.asx[/VIDEO]

Um manto branco cobre os pontos mais altos da ilha. Além do Pico Ruivo e do Pico do Areeiro a neve caiu também no Paul da Serra. Por razões de segurança, a estrada entre o Poiso e o Pico do Arieiro encontra-se condicionada a veículos com tracção às quatro rodas. No planalto do Paul da Serra a circulação automóvel não está interdita mas deve ser evitada. 
Em declarações à TSF, o director Regional do Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros, Luís Neri, apela à população que seja "conscienciosa" evitando a circulação nestas zonas.
O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para amanhã, sábado, a ocorrência de aguaceiros, podendo ser de neve acima dos 1200 metros. O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil adverte para vento moderado a forte no mesmo período. As rajadas deverão atingir os 90 quilómetros horários nas zonas montanhosas. 
A autoridade de Protecção Civil admite o encerramento ou condicionamento de estradas.

Fonte: DNOTICIAS


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

chove moderadamente neste momento, e a temperatura tornou a cair... 9.8ºC...
Pelo menos por uns momentos que sejam, está mais frio aqui que em Bragança...
Mas amanhã ou esta noite ainda são eles que se vão rir...


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

9,2ºC e começa a chover.


----------



## Hazores (30 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

boa noite

após a passagem da Dina (que não vamos esqueçer tão cedo aqui nos Açores, especialmente os florentinos) a Érica já se começa a mostrar trazendo chuva, não muito forte, e o vento começa a soprar com alguma intensidade.

em pricipio a érica aqui pelos açores apenas deve trazer uns ventos fortes nada de especial, mas as surpresas acontecem!


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Passei nos campos do mondego, de Coimbra até a Fig. da Foz e é impressionante como os campos estão completamente alagados e com tendência pa subir. poderemos vir a ter estradas cortadas.
Já chove sem parar desde as 15H.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Boas aqui por estes lados estacao 8.8 ºC 

Temp min 8.6 ºC 
Temp max 12.8 ºC
Precipitacao acumulada 15,6 mm 
Humidade Relativa 90 % 
Vento medio 14 Km\h , Rajada max 50 Km\h


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Gongas disse:


> Passei nos campos do mondego, de Coimbra até a Fig. da Foz e é impressionante como os campos estão completamente alagados e com tendência pa subir. poderemos vir a ter estradas cortadas.
> Já chove sem parar desde as 15H.




Boas, será que Nabão vai transbordar e provocar cheias na cidade de Tomar??


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Gongas disse:


> Passei nos campos do mondego, de Coimbra até a Fig. da Foz e é impressionante como os campos estão completamente alagados e com tendência pa subir. poderemos vir a ter estradas cortadas.
> Já chove sem parar desde as 15H.



E as comportas da ponte do açude estavam todos abertas já de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

Por aqui a já aumentou novamente de intensidade e com a temperatura a descer 8.5ºc e 8.0mm.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

_Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo_

Temp: *9,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada hoje (mas só começou a chover às 13h30)  : *24,6mm*

Chuva moderada e vento fraco.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Lisboa - Moscavide, Oriente_

Temp: *9,5ºC*
Hum: *87%*
Pressão: *1007,2hPa*
Velocidade média do vento: *12,9km/h NW*
Precipitação acumulada: *25,8mm*

De momento, não chove


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui continua a chuva, a temperatura e que continua a surpreender com a sua descida, ja vou com 6.5°C.


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Por aqui apesar de ter amanhecido com uns raios de Sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens:






O dia foi-se nublando, mais a partir da tarde e já perto das 18h começou a . Até ao momento não vi nada de anormal. Claro após tantos dias de apenas chuviscos e pouco mais , é uma alegria ver enfim chover .

Antes de aparecer a precipitação o vento ainda deu o ar da sua graça. A máxima foi pelas 15h com 14ºC.

O destaque vai mesmo para a queda da temperatura a pique! Tenho neste momento 8ºC e descendo . Parece-me que afinal o nosso IM estava na certa! 

A chuva vai caindo certinha .


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

ja ha estradas cortadas por causa da neve:
Estrada cortada por efeito da neve: E.N. 338 Piornos/Torre/Lagoa-Piornos/Torre/Manteigas


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Interessante tecto de núvens e chuva a espaços moderada neste momento. Vamos ver se é possível chegar aos 15mm.


----------



## sandra santos (30 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

kikofra e ai por Leiria como vamos de água e vento?


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

sandra santos disse:


> kikofra e ai por Leiria como vamos de água e vento?



 Total de Chuva
18,9 mm

Vento fraco-muito fraco
Chove moderadamente 

fica bem!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Há pouco, tivemos mais um periodo de Chuva Moderada! No entanto, apenas rendeu 1mm, pelo que tenho *22,6mm* Acumulados!

A Temperatura tem vindo a descer, estando nos *8,6ºC*, actualmente

A Pressão já sobe, estando nos 1009 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## sandra santos (30 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

obrigada,esperemos que olis e o lena não cheguem ao limite.


----------



## CMPunk (30 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Boas Pessoal, Hoje está mesmo um dia bom, com alguma chuva.

A estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro diz que Chove Forte em Faro e já tem um acumulado de 10.4mm

Dados de Agora:

Temperatura: 10.3º
Pressão: 1007.1 Ml
Humidade: 93%
Vento: 24.1 Km/H
Precipitação: 10.4mm


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui apesar de ter amanhecido com uns raios de Sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas

bonita foto    e já agora parabéns pelas tuas reportagens anteriores, que nº é que calças   

o dia foi de chuva,  muita mesmo,  já à muito que não me lembrava de chover durante tanto tempo seguido, pelo que tenho visto não foi assim para algumas estações a marcar valores bem abaixo do esperado por mim durante o dia de hoje, o que reparei foi realmente na chuva acumulada na estrada e isso sim é de  preocupar, devido a quantidade de precipitação que vai cair amanha  e que o solo já não vai conseguir escoar , por isso amanha  espero algumas piscinas em alguns locais públicos, atenção à condução.

neste momento continua a chover aqui em Almoinha - Sesimbra, 10ºc, vento moderado.

abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Finalmente descemos dos 8º...7.9º neste momento!
Já não falta tudo!


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Finalmente descemos dos 8º...7.9º neste momento!
> Já não falta tudo!





fogo, esta mais frio aqui em vfxira do que em bragança entao!!!!!


----------



## GabKoost (30 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Chove torrencialmente há largos minutos....


----------



## GARFEL (30 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

eh cardu
se estas em TOMAR diz-me que temperatura tens pois queria confirmar a viabilidade do meu termómetro pois vivo muito perto de um que está instalado á entrada da cidade e há hora do almoço por exemplo o meu marcava 14.4º e o tal da cidade marcava 10º
em relação ao nosso rio NABÃO que para quem não sabe divide a cidade ao meio normalmente transborda devido ás chuvas que ocorrem a norte da cidade e não por aquilo que chove aqui
aqui não tem sido forte mas constante
espero amanha ou domingo ir fotografar para pôr aqui no forum as descargas da barragem de  CASTELO DO BODE


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

GARFEL disse:


> eh cardu
> se estas em TOMAR diz-me que temperatura tens pois queria confirmar a viabilidade do meu termómetro pois vivo muito perto de um que está instalado á entrada da cidade e há hora do almoço por exemplo o meu marcava 14.4º e o tal da cidade marcava 10º
> em relação ao nosso rio NABÃO que para quem não sabe divide a cidade ao meio normalmente transborda devido ás chuvas que ocorrem a norte da cidade e não por aquilo que chove aqui
> aqui não tem sido forte mas constante
> espero amanha ou domingo ir fotografar para pôr aqui no forum as descargas da barragem de  CASTELO DO BODE




oi garfel, nao estou em Tomar, agora estou por vfxira!! Pois tens razao, as cheias ocorrem se chover a norte da cidade, mas ate pensei q estivesse a chover mt por aí ou mais a norte!! Também agora com o novo paredão do flecheiro ja não ha cheias tao facilmente !!!

fica bem


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Chove a 8 horas seguidas sem parar mas quase sempre de forma fraca, acumulei até agora 12,6mm e está dentro mais ou menos do que esperava para hoje contava com 10 a 20mm  

9,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## dgstorm (30 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Sigo com 8.8ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 
Janeiro: 256.8mm
Esta semana:109.5mm
Hoje:15.7mm


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

sandra santos disse:


> obrigada,esperemos que olis e o lena não cheguem ao limite.



pois! vamos la ver...


alguem sabe como e que vao os rios por aqui?


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Por agora não chove e sigo com 8.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura continua a descer bem.


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

dgstorm disse:


> Sigo com 8.8ºC
> 
> Precipitação acumulada:
> Janeiro: 256.8mm
> ...



Eu sigo com 9.4ºC  parece que o passaro hoje veio dormir p'ra estes lados lol


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Céu muito nublado e sem chuva, temperatura nos *9,5 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Boas,por aqui o vento já mudou de direção,passou para W e está a fazer cair as temperaturas actual 7.4ºc,o céu continua muito nublado e chove fraco.


----------



## tclor (30 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

kikofra disse:


> ja ha estradas cortadas por causa da neve:
> Estrada cortada por efeito da neve: E.N. 338 Piornos/Torre/Lagoa-Piornos/Torre/Manteigas



Também a estrada entre Loriga/Lagoa Comprida se encontra encerrada. Passei há pouco junto ao painel indicador.
Confirmo, entretanto, que aqui cai água-neve e que aos 900 metros neva, embora ainda sem acumular.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Finalmente descemos dos 8º...7.9º neste momento!
> Já não falta tudo!



Por esta zona da cidade ainda 8,1ºC...
Os avisos do IM para a queda de neve iniciavam ás 20H...


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Brigantia disse:


> Por esta zona da cidade ainda 8,1ºC...
> Os aviso do IM para a queda de neve iniciavam ás 20H...



Podes crer onde andam as cotas dos 500m  de manha tinham que era a partir da tarde depois mudaram para a noite agora concerteza mudam para madrugada

neste momento estou com 7ºc


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Neste momento 29.0mm. sempre a facturar, não há aranhas no pluviómetro que resistam
Temp. actual 8.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

aqui

Total de Chuva
21,9 mm


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

spiritmind disse:


> Podes crer onde andam as cotas dos 500m  de manha tinham que era a partir da tarde depois mudaram para a noite agora concerteza mudam para madrugada
> 
> neste momento estou com 7ºc



POis, também estou nessa duvida. Deixei de ir à guarda por causa do medonho temporal de neve (  ) que se esperava e eis-nos com temperaturas tão altas... 

Será que acordamos com um manto branco?


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Brigantia disse:


> Por esta zona da cidade ainda 8,1ºC...
> Os aviso do IM para a queda de neve iniciavam ás 20H...



Aínda hoje de manhã estive com um senhora que me disse que tinha uma consulta importante no Porto com o filho, mas que não ia porque de tarde ia nevar muito...eu tentei convençer do contrário, mas ela disse que tinha ouvido nas noticias ontem...eu fico mesmo zangado com esta brincadeira do IM, toda a gente sabia que não iria nevar hoje de tarde muito menos com um alerta laranja...
para não falar de mim que apesar de seguir os modelos receei e não fui de fim-de-semana a Lamego visitar a minha mãe...realmente é caso para dizer o burro sou eu!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

A pressão já iniciou a sua escalada, encontrando-se nos *1007,7 hPa*.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Aínda agora estava o Sr. metereologista na RTP a dizer que o ar "polar marítimo estava mesmo na linha da costa e que iria nevar em cotas baixas"


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda agora estava o Sr. metereologista na RTP a dizer que o ar "polar marítimo estava mesmo na linha da costa e que iria nevar em cotas baixas"



Cotas baixas 

Cada vez mais estranha toda esta situação


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A pressão já iniciou a sua escalada, encontrando-se nos *1007,7 hPa*.



Já não era sem tempo...


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

João Dias disse:


> Cotas baixas
> 
> Cada vez mais estranha toda esta situação



o que sera que eles sabem que nos nao sabemos?


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Bem, das duas uma, ou vai ser de repente ou alguém tá doido. Então a malta do lado de lá confirma já neve a cota de 900 mts? como é possível? do lado de cá estará certamente ainda nos 1500...


----------



## jpaulov (30 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

no meu quintal (Zona da Miguel Torga) ainda estão 10 graus!!!!
...neve só se for na cabeça do vizinho, que tem o cabelo branco!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=385406&tema=27


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Por aqui não chove, e o céu parece até estar menos carregado...
A temperatura estabilizou nos 10ºC, e a pressão subiu para os 1008hpa... ainda há pouco estava nos 1006hpa...
Parece que a Dina se está a ir embora, para dar lugar à Erica, essa sim, uma maluca!!


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

João Dias disse:


> Cotas baixas
> 
> Cada vez mais estranha toda esta situação





Realmente, afinal ate pode nevar em Tomar ou quê???? Ja agora em lx!!!!!


----------



## dgstorm (30 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

vinc7e disse:


> Eu sigo com 9.4ºC  parece que o passaro hoje veio dormir p'ra estes lados lol



Não... é que hoje não temos céu limpo... hoje a inversão térmica nao ocorre


----------



## jpaulov (30 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

ó Dina, Dina...passas aqui e não dizes nada?!


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Neste momento céu muito nublado e 7.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro.
A precipitação acumulada está nos *26,0 mm*.


----------



## Hazores (30 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece que a Dina se está a ir embora, para dar lugar à Erica, essa sim, uma maluca!!




a erica aqui nos açores já se está a fazer sentir e de que maneira a chuva desde as 18h que não pára e o vento está cada vez mais forte, portanto quando chegar aí, provávelmente o vento ainda se vai fazer sentir com maior intensidade.
 segundo o climmat na ultima hora já vamos com 1,7mm de percipitação e com o vento com rajada máxima de 64Km/h e velocidade média de 26 Km/h


----------



## SnowMan (30 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

À distância de 250m do mar, estou com chuva ligeira, vento NW 20Km/h e 8,7º


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

dgstorm disse:


> Não... é que hoje não temos céu limpo... hoje a inversão térmica nao ocorre



Pois não, mas não ha nenhuma razão para tar mais frio ai do que aqui,
a coisa devia andar ela por ela...lol

Hoje de tarde por acaso, saí daqui com 11ºC ao passar por ai subiu para 12ºC
...e fui até Aboim (aprox 450 m) e estavam 9ºC 

ainda pensei ir ate Brufe...mas vi que não valia a pena...e dei meia volta lol


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Chove Forte neste momento!! Cai ao ritmo de 18,75mm/h e tenho *23,6mm *acumulados!

Temperatura nos 9,0ºC

Vento a 38,2 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

tclor disse:


> Também a estrada entre Loriga/Lagoa Comprida se encontra encerrada. Passei há pouco junto ao painel indicador.
> Confirmo, entretanto, que aqui cai água-neve e que aos 900 metros neva, embora ainda sem acumular.



Não estarás enganado...?
Por aqui sigo com 2º e chove muito.
Quanto ás cotas do IM já emendaram o erro como se esperava e agora só dão neve para as terras altas, talvez uns 1000m.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Lince disse:


> Não estarás enganado...?
> Por aqui sigo com 2º e chove muito.
> Quanto ás cotas do IM já emendaram o erro como se esperava e agora só dão neve para as terras altas, talvez uns 1000m.



onde leste isso?


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Bem, das duas uma, ou vai ser de repente ou alguém tá doido. Então a malta do lado de lá confirma já neve a cota de 900 mts? como é possível? do lado de cá estará certamente ainda nos 1500...



De todas as zonas da serra da Estrela, o lado da Covilhã é mesmo o mais quente.
Loriga está com 2,3ºC
Manteigas 4,5ºC

Mais a norte, Trancoso com 3,8ºC.

Será que o ar frio de que falam é este que está ao largo da costa?


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

CidadeNeve disse:


> onde leste isso?



No telejornal da SIC


----------



## GARFEL (30 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

cardu    cardu
tu picas-te rapaz
neve em TOMAR bem eu queria que sou nuts pela neve
mas não tem condiçoes para isso
infelizmente 
pôxa se neva na madeira
se neva nos açores
que raio
pagava para ver cair aqui um floco............e meio
fez ontem 3 anos que por acso nevou bem
mas prontos


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Lince disse:


> Não estarás enganado...?
> Por aqui sigo com 2º e chove muito.
> Quanto ás cotas do IM já emendaram o erro como se esperava e agora só dão neve para as terras altas, talvez uns 1000m.



Segundo a EP as estradas estão mesmo encerradas:





Estradas cortadas por efeito da neve: EN 338 Piornos – Torre – Lagoa Comprida, Piornos – Manteigas e Portela do Arão – Lagoa Comprida; EN 339 Lagoa Comprida – Sabugueiro. 

----------------

Caiu agora um aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer aos 7,9ºC.
Vou com 20,5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

GARFEL disse:


> cardu    cardu
> tu picas-te rapaz
> neve em TOMAR bem eu queria que sou nuts pela neve
> mas não tem condiçoes para isso
> ...



Quem dá mais , quem dá mais!
Será que estou a ouvir um euro!
1 euro!!!
Floco e meio vendido para Tomar!


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

GARFEL disse:


> cardu    cardu
> tu picas-te rapaz
> neve em TOMAR bem eu queria que sou nuts pela neve
> mas não tem condiçoes para isso
> ...




3 anos, é verdade!! O tempo passa rápido


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Mais uma vez pede-se que se faça o acompanhamento da evolução meteorológica, evitando abordagens desnecessária se este ou aquele mapa está ou não correcto.*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Por aqui sigo com:

9.3ºC

86% HR

9.4Km/h NNW

20mm precipitação acumulada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Cai um aguaceiro e estou com *26,4 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
Temperatura nos *9,3 ºC* e humidade nos *87 %*, pressão a subir a pique.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Boaspor aqui continua desde as 18.30h,até ao momento 9.0mm.

O vento continua com rajadas muito fortes de W e continua com a temperatura nos 6.8ºc máxima rajada 30km/h.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Sigo  com uns estagnados 8.8ºC e já não chove.

Adeus "Dina"


----------



## cardu (30 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a EP as estradas estão mesmo encerradas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fogo, caem 2 flocos de neve na serra e as estradas ficam logo cortadas!!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Lince disse:


> No telejornal da SIC



Então na Sic dizem uma coisa na RTP outra!

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=385406&tema=27


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

_Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_

Temp: *8,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *30,0mm*

Chuva moderada a forte


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bonita foto    e já agora parabéns pelas tuas reportagens anteriores, *que nº é que calças*
> 
> ...



Obrigado! 

Se não estou em erro, pois já não compro sapatos há muito tempo , é o 44 .






Epá desculpem lá, mas tinha de dar uma resposta ao amigo Rebelo, então ele é uma das estrelas da nossa reportagem preferida! 


Agora mais _ontopic_, a temperatura lá vai descendo, agora mais lentamente. Neste momento 7,6ºC e voltámos aos chuviscos .


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Voltou a chover. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Boas! De facto a Dina esmerou-se e em apenas 24 horas já tenho 28.4 mm acumulados.

Ainda vou acabar Janeiro nos 175 mm acumulados, ou (sonhar) 200 mm.

A temperatura é de 9.1ºC e a Pressão está agora nos 1008.4 hPa.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Pois, afinal, é mesmo de repente. Segundo a estação do spirit, a temperatura está a descer a um ritmo de 1,7º por hora. O choque com a massa de ar frio deve estar a acontecer, à medida que, segundo me parece, abranda a chuva. Daí provavelmente o nível laranja, por ser um fenómeno repentino. Digo eu, não sei se conta, mas pelo meu senso (comum), o facto sa situação adversa ser repentina deve contribuir para o tipo de nível de alerta.


----------



## Filipe (30 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui chove bastante a temperatura caiu rapidamente para os 3,1ºC...


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Agora por Valença do Minho...

Chuva fraca e 7,6º

Amanhã é para ir ver como vão estes rios do Minho.


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca temperatura nos 8.2ºC


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Quando me referi ao "Estás enganado" referia-me ao facto de estar a nevar aos 900m de altitude e não ao facto de as estradas estarem cortadas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Agora um bocadinho sobre Portalegre. Começou a chover as 17.15h Nada de especial.Por volta das 17.45h...ai sim.Chuva continua e com bastante intensidade.Cheguei a casa ás 19h o barometro marcava 1001 hPa. Tinha 10,1º C de temperatura. Com os afazeres domésticos...sentei-me agora ( 3 horas depois) posso dizer que estão 6,5º C (fantástica descida desde o momento em que a precipitação parou). A pressão a subir. Sigo com 1003 hPa. A run da 6h tirou-me esperanças (neve apenas a cima dos 700-800).Vou agora ver a das 12h. Qq novidade....digam!!! Ah...6,4ºC!!!!


----------



## Filipe (30 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

ESTÁ QUASE... POR AQUI JÁ ESTÃO 2,6ºC E CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE...


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Aqui aínda temos muito que esperar...7.3º


----------



## Filipe (30 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui aínda temos muito que esperar...7.3º



QUANDO COMEÇAR A DESCER É A VALER... POR AQUI ATÉ ÀS 20H A TEMPERATURA RONDAVA OS 7ºC E DE UM MOMENTO PARA OUTRO, QUANDO OUVI CHOVER, OLHEI PARA O TERMOMETRO E JÁ TINHA DESCIDO BASTANTE... POR ISSO DEVE DE ESTAR QUASE A CHEGAR AI...


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

entao e a trovoada?


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Por aqui tudo calmo o mesmo não poderei dizer amanha a esta hora  por aqui a Dina deixou *12,6mm* e a rajada máxima de *47,9km/h S*

Agora a temperatura é de 9,6ºC e o vento fraco a moderado a pressão sobe e de 1003hpa pelas 13:40 sobe para os actuais 1008hpa


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Pois Pois..eu também quero trovoada!!
será que vamos ser contemplados por ela ainda esta madrugada?


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Começou á instantes a nevar, agora resta saber por quanto tempo.
Temperatura  0.8º


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> *Pois Pois..eu também quero trovoada!!*
> será que vamos ser contemplados por ela ainda esta madrugada?



Já somos 3 

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro..


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Aqui tenho uns espectaculares 7,2ºC, ritmo de descida de -0,2ºC/hr. Chove moderadamente desde há cerca de hora e meia e como tem sido habitual esta zona é das que regista a menor quantidade de precipitação, hoje apenas levo 1,9 mm até ao momento.


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Lince disse:


> Começou á instantes a nevar, agora resta saber por quanto tempo.
> Temperatura  0.8º


ja choveu ai hoje?


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui já levo desde as 00 horas ( direi antes meio dia de hoje) 26 mm de chuva, que começou a cair por volta do meio dia de forma fraca e a meio da tarde intensificou!

Vento actual NNO 14 km /h  mas durante a tarde tive rajada de 54 km /h de SSW, ás 13:22 h

Temperatura actual: 8 graus ( desceu bastante em relação aos 13 de máxima atingidos de manhã)

pressão 1005 hpa ( a subir lentamente  + 1.7 hpa em 3 horas )

humidade 93 %


Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui cairam 17 mm ao longo do dia 

Neste momento estou com 9.3ºC, e tem estado a pingar.


----------



## jppm89 (30 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui sei que choveu desde as 7h (hora a que acordei) até à uma hora atrás mais ou menos. Umas vezes com muita intensidade, outras vezes com pouca, mas nao parou de chover sequer ...  Dia interessante por aqui ... 

Mas era esta chuva toda frio ao mesmo tempo. Lisboa coberta de neve (e não com uns farrapozinhos) deve ser lindo! 

Boa noite e abraço a todos!


----------



## tclor (30 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

cardu disse:


> fogo, caem 2 flocos de neve na serra e as estradas ficam logo cortadas!!!!!



Não podemos falar em "2 flocos de neve". Repara que aqui em Loriga já cairam 36mm de chuva e estão 2,4º. Imagina como estará a situação em altitudes superiores, com a mesma quantidade de precipitação...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

6,3º C Continua a grande descida!!! Igual a tendência como as vossas.É generalizada.
Em Manteigas tb segue o mesmo rumo: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/ 
Chove bem com 4,4º. Vejam o gráfico.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Grande chuvada, agora mesmo!! Mais 2mm somados, o que prefaz *25,6mm* hoje!

Temperatura nos 9,2ºC
Pressão a 1010 hpa


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Bom, por aqui despeço-me com *+7,3ºC* e chuva...

O festival vai ficar para a madrugada de domigo... 



***************


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho uns espectaculares 7,2ºC, ritmo de descida de -0,2ºC/hr. Chove moderadamente desde há cerca de hora e meia e como tem sido habitual esta zona é das que regista a menor quantidade de precipitação, hoje apenas levo 1,9 mm até ao momento.



Aqui já tenho 7,5ºC 
Definitivamente não consigo perceber os alertas laranja para esta região para hoje...

Hoje nem neve a 1400m quanto mais a 500m.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Bem tudo muito calmo aqui, vou com 9,7ºC, vento fraco, 1008hpa, 85%HR

Vou descansar e fazer descansar o PC que amanha vai ser um dia e uma noite longa


----------



## Nashville (30 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

bom.

sendo assim senhores parece que o IM sempre tinha razão.....

apenas à um desfasamento na hora em relação à queda de neve 

a "Érica" sempre traz consigo algum frio que por ventura muitos não estavam à espera....


mas vamos com calma seguir os acontecimentos que ainda estão para acontecer.

neste momento sigo com 9ºC ainda chove, mas fraco.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Pressão a subir em flecha para os *1008,8 hPa* e vento fraco do quadrante NO.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Filipe disse:


> QUANDO COMEÇAR A DESCER É A VALER... POR AQUI ATÉ ÀS 20H A TEMPERATURA RONDAVA OS 7ºC E DE UM MOMENTO PARA OUTRO, QUANDO OUVI CHOVER, OLHEI PARA O TERMOMETRO E JÁ TINHA DESCIDO BASTANTE... POR ISSO DEVE DE ESTAR QUASE A CHEGAR AI...



 Olá, por favor utiliza minúsculas em vez de maiúsculas; todos agradecem.

Estremoz: descida acentuada da temperatura para os 6,8 ºC e ainda com alguma chuva. A pressão já está a subir: 1009 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Eis que volta a chuva... Sigo agora com 29.0 mm acumulados, o recorde diário desde que tenho a estação.

O vento é moderado: 19 km/h há pouco. Temperatura de 9.4ºC e Pressão nos 1008.9 hPa


----------



## Nashville (30 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

só tenho a dizer uma coisa:

mas que grande inverno este que estamos a passar


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Filipe (30 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, por favor utiliza minúsculas em vez de maiúsculas; todos agradecem.



Ok... não é por falta de respeito. è porque estou a treabalhar ao mesmo tempo que vejo o forum... e esou a precisar das letras maiusculas... é só isso... vou tentar não me esquecer...


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Ficou mesmo bem esta coincidência aqui nos posts de cima. 
Parou a chuva e o vento também não se faz sentir.
Temp. nos 8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado puxado a vento e a precipitação acumulada sobe para os *27,2 mm*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui já tenho 7,5ºC
> Definitivamente não consigo perceber os alertas laranja para esta região para hoje...
> 
> Hoje nem neve a 1400m quanto mais a 500m.



Incrivel mesmo!!! deve haver algo que aqui ninguem conhece.Diariamente acompanho o AEMET e nunca colocaram cotas a esse nivel (neste "evento").500m.É de loucos...nem há precipitação para isso!!! A critica (situação de 10.01) foi tão forte que desde ai mais vale jogar pelo seguro. Piorar o cenário...para não chegarmos a ser atingidos.Para nós meteorologicamente é mau (irreal)...para a população e agentes(!!!!) bom..prevenção!!!

P.S. A ocorrência de cheias pelo degelo deveria ser um factor "alerta"...tal como avalanches.Por exemplo,vemos isso frequentemente em Espanha.


----------



## amarusp (30 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Incrivel, mais 40 mm de chuva, este ano já sao mais de 400 mm. Inverno dos de antigamente!!!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Boas

Aqui por Bragança registo neste momento 7.8ºC.... Neve? Não me parece


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Acumulados *28,0 mm*, faltando ainda mais de 30 minutos para as 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

E cai um aguaceiro que faz a temperatura descer dos 9.2ºC aos 8.6ºC


----------



## Filipe (30 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

2,1ºC e continua a chover...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui já deixou de  o vento continua forte de W e o céu continua  nublado já com algumas estrelas.

Dados 6.5ºc pressão 1005.9hpa e 86%hr com 9.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Estamos a entrar no pós frontal; venha o frio. 
A temperatura está nos *8,9 ºC* e o vento está a enfraquecer momentaneamente.


----------



## tclor (30 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Lince disse:


> Não estarás enganado...?
> Por aqui sigo com 2º e chove muito.
> Quanto ás cotas do IM já emendaram o erro como se esperava e agora só dão neve para as terras altas, talvez uns 1000m.



Ainda há pouco vim da rua e cai chuva misturada com neve. Estão 2,2º.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Não sei se já alguém fez um comentário sobre isto, mas no Site do IM  a informação nas observações de superfície, desde as 17h que não é actualizada . O mesmo se passa com os gráficos de observação.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index.jsp


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se já alguém fez um comentário sobre isto, mas no Site do IM  a informação nas observações de superfície, desde as 17h que não é actualizada . O mesmo se passa com os gráficos de observação.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index.jsp



Tenho estado a par disso. 
Deve estar a haver algum problema, pois não é comum parar no mapa das observações e nos gráficos em simultâneo.
É, com certeza, uma questão de tempo até tudo se recompôr.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Boas Aqui sigo com 8.0 ºC e 17.4 mm.

Temp min 7.8 ºC as 23h30 
Temp max 12.8 ºC as 2h00 
Pressao 1007.1 hPa 
Windchill max 3.4 ºC 
Vento medio 17.4 Km\h
Rajada maxima 56.2 Km\h
Humidade Relativa 86 % 


Despeço me com estes dados até amanha meteomanos ..


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

kikofra disse:


> ja choveu ai hoje?



Começou a chover por volta das 13 horas e nunca mais parou.
Temperatura actual ( - 0.2º) e neva com bastante intensidade e já à acomulação. Isto promete.
Começo a acreditar em cotas na ordem dos 700/800m para o Litoral Norte e centro.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

_Moscavide, Oriente_ 

Temp: *8,7ºC* (minima do dia)
Hum: *86%*
Pressao: *1009.2hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *28,2mm*

Caem alguns pingos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se já alguém fez um comentário sobre isto, mas no Site do IM  a informação nas observações de superfície, desde as 17h que não é actualizada . O mesmo se passa com os gráficos de observação.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index.jsp



Tb já tinha reparado. E por aqui começou a chover por volta das 17h....
Vamos podendo ver http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Port&rank=100&ano=2009&mes=01&day=30&hora=18&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Rita Cunha (30 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

BRAGA: E chove, e chove, e chove e continua a chover. É impressionante, não me lembro de um Inverno tão chuvoso.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Segundo o estradasdeportugal.pt, já neva no Alto de Espinho.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Por aqui 7,2ºC e chuva.


----------



## Roque (30 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Ola a todos.

Alguém sabe quando é o sol volta?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

João Dias disse:


> Segundo o estradasdeportugal.pt, já neva no Alto de Espinho.



boa!!!Na câmara IP4-A24 parece nevar!!!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

há possibilidade de trovoada? se sim para quando?


----------



## jonaslor (30 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

tclor disse:


> Ainda há pouco vim da rua e cai chuva misturada com neve. Estão 2,2º.



Boa noite. 
Precisamente.... Cheguei de seia por volta das 23:15m e no alto da portela do arão (900m) nevava bastante, embora sem acumulacao.. Quando fui descendo apra loriga (770m) nevava misturada com água.
É bem possivel que nos visite outra vez... Quem sabe!!!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Roque disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Alguém sabe quando é o sol volta?



http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=23&gid=2267057&la=18


----------



## Lince (30 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Despeço-me com mais um nevão, até amanhâ.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Boa noite....
deixo um print screen da minha nova estaçao,(que começou a funcionar á pouco +/- ás 13h)...Veio mesmo a tempo para saber como se portam as nossas amigas
Parece-me que está a funcionar bem,mas já agora o que acham....??(sou novo nisto)
Espero com ela contribuir para "enriquecer" o forum com informaçoes...
obrigado


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

kikofra disse:


> há possibilidade de trovoada? se sim para quando?



Sim para Sábado ao final do dia e domingo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Roque disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Alguém sabe quando é o sol volta?



Ele está sempre connosco!!! Já agora..benvindo ao forum e parabens pela escolha!!!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

miguel disse:


> Sim para Sábado ao final do dia e domingo


nao se tinha falado da possibilidade tambem para hoje? 
obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Estou com a mínima do dia: *8,7 ºC*.
Parou de chover e acumulei, desde as 0h, *28,2 mm* - nada mau !


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca a moderada durante a tarde e início da noite, de momento, não chove, registei 9 mm.


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Bom dia,
Hoje finalmente nevou em condições, como já há muito não se via pelas serras da Madeira. Estive todo o dia pela zona sul da ilha onde apenas alguns aguaceiros ocorreram pontualmente. 
Pela zona norte e pelo que pude apurar, o dia foi de vento forte, granizo (a mínima registada pela minha estação ocorreu por volta do meio-dia, altura em que, segundo me disseram, caiu bastante granizo cobrindo as estradas de branco.)
Não pude ir à neve, até porque as estradas estavam encerradas, mas consegui algumas fotos cedidas por um dos trabalhadores da empresa responsável pela limpeza das estradas.






mais fotos aqui

-----


Sigo com 9,1ºC
77%HR
1022hpa


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

kikofra disse:


> nao se tinha falado da possibilidade tambem para hoje?
> obrigado.



Exacto! na possibilidade!! Não estava muito famoso o potencial hoje mas amanha a partir do final da noite melhora e de que maneira até ao fim do dia de Domingo  

9,4ºC


----------



## Roque (31 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Tens razao "MeteoPtg" ele está sempre connosco, mas ele ja podia dar um pouco do ar da sua graça lol.  
E Obrigado pelas boavindas


----------



## dgstorm (31 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

vinc7e disse:


> Pois não, mas não ha nenhuma razão para tar mais frio ai do que aqui,
> a coisa devia andar ela por ela...lol
> 
> Hoje de tarde por acaso, saí daqui com 11ºC ao passar por ai subiu para 12ºC
> ...



 So vais a Brufe quando aqui estiverem 6ºC  (fala a voz das experiencias) 

E sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Bem-vindo, *Roque* 

Belas fotos, *Rog* 
E sempre bom, ver a neve que cobre as serras madeirense 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Moscavide_

Temp: *8,7ºC*
Hum: *86%*
Pressao: *1009.4hPa*


----------



## Jodamensil (31 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Boas pessoal
Desculpem lá a pergunta mas nao se previa chuva moderada ou forte e vento?
Choveu durante o dia mas nada de mais... chuviscos as vezes mais fortes mas nem era quase nada. Vento nem ve lo quase.
O que será de esperar ainda para estes dias?
Alguma animacao ou nem por isso?


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Por Valença a chuva parou e segue com 6,9º.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Roque disse:


> Tens razao "MeteoPtg" ele está sempre connosco, mas ele ja podia dar um pouco do ar da sua graça lol.
> E Obrigado pelas boavindas



Vá...o Janeiro é  que tem sido chatinho!!! Mais chuva(pouca mesmo assim)Daqui a nada tás em Março, muda a hora...enfim!!! Mas até te digo este ano acredito em neves (na S.Estrela ) em Junho!!! ehhehe


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se já alguém fez um comentário sobre isto, mas no Site do IM  a informação nas observações de superfície, desde as 17h que não é actualizada . O mesmo se passa com os gráficos de observação.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index.jsp



Será que o IM está a ponderar alertas vermelhos e por isso a demora e as desactualizações. Os meteorologistas podem estar indecisos e sem saber o que fazer.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

o que eu estou a estranhar e so haver alerta pa ondulação para hoje (sabado)


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Está a cair um aguaceiro assim como a temperatura para os 7.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Tenho os primeiros *0,2 mm* do dia.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

a estação de leiria teve o maximo de precipitação desde que ela existe... (desde setembro)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

6,1ºa descer mas muito mais lentamente, quase estagnada.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Roque disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Alguém sabe quando é o sol volta?



Espero é que ele fique por detrás das nuvens muito e muito tempo! Gosto muito dele, mas aqui o que não falta é Sol no Verão, por isso até Junho Sol .
Que sejas muito bem-vindo aqui à casa! 

Mas a sério, nas saídas mais recentes dos modelos meteorológicos, não há vislumbre de tal vir a suceder, no entanto, são apenas tendências, pode que a realidade seja um pouco diferente. Mas não me parece, pois este Inverno está a ser à séria! 
E também se não chover no Inverno quando teremos então "alimento para as nossas barragens"? 

Por aqui parou de chover e a temperatura mantém-se nos 7,2ºC., a pressão que chegou aos 1006hPa, já começou a subir, sendo actualmente de 1009hPa. A HR é de 93%. Que venha a irrequieta Érica.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Despeço-me com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

actioman disse:


> Espero é que ele fique por detrás das nuvens muito e muito tempo! Gosto muito dele, mas aqui o que não falta é Sol no Verão, por isso até Junho Sol .
> Que sejas muito bem-vindo aqui à casa!
> 
> Mas a sério, nas saídas mais recentes dos modelos meteorológicos, não há vislumbre de tal vir a suceder, no entanto, são apenas tendências, pode que a realidade seja um pouco diferente. Mas não me parece, pois este Inverno está a ser à séria!
> ...



Amanhã cá estarás !!!Nem que seja ás 3 da manha!!!
Já viste as run´s.São fantasticas a partir dos 700-800m mas nós só temos 1025!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Despeço-me com 6,2º


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

AnDré disse:


> De todas as zonas da serra da Estrela, o lado da Covilhã é mesmo o mais quente.
> Loriga está com 2,3ºC
> Manteigas 4,5ºC
> 
> ...



Sim é esse... é esse ar frio polar que passou pelos Açores e deixou neve, passou hoje pela Madeira e neve deixou e agora está aí a entrar em Portugal Continental. As cotas é que não estão a corresponder... mas o frio lá está, pelo menos a 850hpa! Veremos se haverá frio suficiente abaixo do geopotencial 850hpa para dar neve a partir dos 500 metros.

As temperaturas a 850hpa às 6h da manhã:


----------



## Defender (31 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

Acabei de chegar de um pequeno passeio nocturno de jipe pela serra da lousa/miranda do corvo e eis o ponto de situação:

A cerca de 750 m de altura:

Temp - 7 ºC
Chuva intensa por vezes forte apesar de agora ter parado ....
Vento moderado
Algum nevoeiro

Nada de neve ..... 


Confirmo também que as linhas de água estão já com um caudal bastante grande e há zonas onde é impossivel passar mesmo de jipe devido à saturação dos terrenos ....


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

A temperatura teima em não descer e está neste momento em 6,8ºC, desceu 0,3ºC nas últimas 2 horas. Pela minha experiência, a cota de neve neste momento no nordeste transmontano deve andar pelos 1600 m, talvez mais. Normalmente a cota de neve mais baixa em Portugal situa-se aqui, mas hoje parece ser completamente o oposto. Continua a chover com pouca intensidade, 0,7 mm no dia de hoje e apenas 95,5 mm no que vai de mês...


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Temp. nos 7.5º e parou de chover.

Profeeta isso esta muito bom!
Grande inicio 
A seguir é pôr on-line.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Parece que a temperatura é mais baixa aqui pelas zonas do litoral norte, o que é consistente com o ar frio junto à costa.
Tenho 5,0ºC e a descer muito lentamente e corre uma aragem fresquinha de O\NO; neste momento não chove.
Nas últimas 24h tive 26,3 mm de chuva.


----------



## Jodamensil (31 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Ceu limpinho limpinho limpinho...
As árvores nem mexem
Sigo com 7,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

"Estradas cortadas por efeito da neve: EN 321 Castro D’Aire – Cinfães. "

Cá está ela a juntar-se às estradas cortadas na Serra da Estrela.

Neve em Montemuro, take 8? Já nem sei!

-----------------------

Por aqui o céu já está a limpar, depois de no último aguaceiro terem caído os primeiros 0,6mm do dia.
A temperatura vai descendo. 
7,1ºC por agora.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (31 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que a temperatura é mais baixa aqui pelas zonas do litoral norte, o que é consistente com o ar frio junto à costa.
> Tenho 5,0ºC e a descer muito lentamente e corre uma aragem fresquinha de O\NO; neste momento não chove.
> Nas últimas 24h tive 26,3 mm de chuva.



That's right! 
Confirmo. Temperatura = 5,5ºC há 1 hora.
Dia de chuva moderada-intensa, vento em geral moderado, sem rajadas.
Acredito que neve nos montes em redor de Paços de Ferreira... Não acredito que caia este fim de semana novamente em Paços mesmo nem em freguesias mais altas como Barrosas... achas, Aristocrata?
Quando muito, a habitual água-neve


----------



## Defender (31 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Acabei de ver na sicnoticias e para quem conhece Coimbra perceberá melhor...

Zona de Esplanadas do parque verde com água pela altura das mesas exteriores  (junto ao rio Mondego) ......


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Por Melgaço, a temperatura caiu abruptamente a partir das 12h


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Chuva deixa prédio em risco
Mau tempo generalizado provocou inundações e obrigou a evacuar edifícios
00h08m
CARINA FONSECA,, GINA PEREIRA,, E RICARDO PAZ BARROSO

Um casal de idosos recusou, esta sexta-feira, sair do prédio degradado que habita em Lisboa, apesar dos esforços da Protecção Civil, e mesmo depois do telhado ter ruído quinta-feira. Em Coimbra, o rio Mondego galgou as margens.

Prédios devolutos ou em estado avançado de degradação, nomeadamente em Lisboa, foram o principal alvo da chuva constante que tem assolado o Centro e Sul do país, o que tem obrigado a vários realojamentos (ver caixa). A chuva também abriu buracos no pavimento, como no caso da Avenida Infante D. Henrique, ou o abatimento de solo que se registou na Rua da Verónica, à Graça - o Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros já reforçou o dispositivo.

Apesar dos esforços dos técnicos da Protecção Civil, Manuel David, 84 anos, morador há 46 anos no número 144 da Calçada de Santana, em Lisboa, recusou-se a sair de casa. Nem a derrocada, anteontem à noite, de parte do telhado convenceu este reformado e a mulher, Miquelina Marques, 80 anos (mais a filha de 60 anos) a abandonarem o local. "Se é para perder tudo o que tenho, mais vale ir com as coisas do que ficar depois a olhar para elas destruídas", explicou Manuel David.

Mas Adelina Lameiras, 50 anos, que há quase três décadas explora uma pequena tabacaria no rés- do-chão do edifício, não foi avisada pela Protecção Civil dos riscos que corre o prédio. "Se interditarem o prédio, para onde é que vou?", pergunta ao JN.

No edifício, que albergava ainda mais três moradores, que aceitaram ser realojados em casa de familiares, constata-se logo a falta de condições: Paredes rachadas, chuva no primeiro andar (quando o prédio tem quatro pisos) e instalações eléctricas a ressumar humidade. O prédio foi considerado em risco de derrocada após uma vistoria preliminar da Divisão de Conservação de Edifícios Particulares, da Câmara de Lisboa, que segunda-feira regressa para uma vistoria técnica.

Vigilância foi a palavra de ordem, ontem, em Coimbra, devido à chuva contínua e às descargas da Barragem da Aguieira, que fizeram subir os níveis do rio Mondego e da Ribeira de Fornos. Ao final da tarde, três corporações de bombeiros mantinham na rua equipas de prevenção, mas não havia registo de danos, além de pequenas infiltrações em casas.

"A situação mais alarmante é a subida das águas do Mondego, devido a descargas da Barragem da Aguieira. Na margem direita do Parque Verde, há zonas em que a água já saiu do leito e, na Praça da Canção [margem esquerda], a água atingiu 15 centímetros de altura", explicou fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores. No primeiro caso, durante a tarde, a zona de esplanadas chegou a ser ameaçada pela água.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Montalegre
começou a nevar a cerca de duas horas mas para ja esta a pintar pouco axo que durante a noite vai acumular alguma coisa .

Vento moderado
temperatura actual:1,8º

cump
miguel moura


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> That's right!
> Confirmo. Temperatura = 5,5ºC há 1 hora.
> Dia de chuva moderada-intensa, vento em geral moderado, sem rajadas.
> Acredito que neve nos montes em redor de Paços de Ferreira... Não acredito que caia este fim de semana novamente em Paços mesmo nem em freguesias mais altas como Barrosas... achas, Aristocrata?
> Quando muito, a habitual água-neve


Já não sei o que pensar...isto vai uma açorda no clima que se tinha portado tão homogeneamente nos últimos anos, sempre bem calminho...
Não sei se teremos é precipitação esta noite ou no pós-frontal de sábado para domingo; quem sabe? Pode ser que numa convecção mais marcada ela dê um ar da sua graça...mas sinceramente não acredito.
Talvez se pensarmos a mais longo prazo - 1\2 semanas prá frente talvez, talvez...
Boa noite que o sono já aí vem


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

Boas pessoal

Por cá de momento não chove
Estão 8.0ºC
A pressão tem vindo a subir

Ontem acumulou 16.8 mm


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

Defender disse:


> Acabei de ver na sicnoticias e para quem conhece Coimbra perceberá melhor...
> 
> Zona de Esplanadas do parque verde com água pela altura das mesas exteriores  (junto ao rio Mondego) ......



Não é nada de mais uma vez que aquela zona fica entre 1 a 2 metros do rio.
Já tem inundado várias vezes.
Já hoje aqui referi que as comportas em Coimbra na ponte do açude estavam todas abertas já de manhã, quando ainda não tinha começado a chover.
O que preocupa é o  que ainda pode chover,  e como nos últimos anos não houve cheias o rio um pouco mais a montante junto há ponte de portela apresenta um leito completamente obstruído por árvores, troncos, etc...  exactamente onde desagua o rio Ceira que quando enche é um rio que provoca muitas inundações em varias povoações.
Entretanto e para ajudar mais um pouco recomeça a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

No IP4, neva com 1ºC na zona do Alto de Espinho. 

No alto de Justes, zona sujeita a diversas complicações devido à neve e ao gelo e que foi palco de um trágico acidente recentemente, chove com 3ºC.

Na zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros, chove também com cerca de 3ºC.

Por aqui, caminho para os valores normais da região. 5.4ºC, por agora.
Creio que até nascer o sol, começará a nevar em Bragança.


----------



## Defender (31 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

iceworld disse:


> Não é nada de mais uma vez que aquela zona fica entre 1 a 2 metros do rio.
> Já tem inundado várias vezes.
> Já hoje aqui referi que as comportas em Coimbra na ponte do açude estavam todas abertas já de manhã, quando ainda não tinha começado a chover.
> O que preocupa é o  que ainda pode chover,  e como nos últimos anos não houve cheias o rio um pouco mais a montante junto há ponte de portela apresenta um leito completamente obstruído por árvores, troncos, etc...  exactamente onde desagua o rio Ceira que quando enche é um rio que provoca muitas inundações em varias povoações.
> Entretanto e para ajudar mais um pouco recomeça a chover com bastante intensidade.



Sim tens razão também .... há uns anos, antes da construção dos bares, aquela zona, que era um laranjal, era totalmente inundada pelo Mondego quase todos os Invernos ...  ...


----------



## rfll (31 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

sou novo neste tipo de foruns, "pensava era so eu com este fascinio pelo tempo"  (gosto de mau tempo pena sao os estragos, principalmente trovoadas - dao boas fotos)

vejo que este fim de semana promete (nao percebo muito de mapas) mas pelo que tenho lido...
 queria apenas dar os meus parabens pelo forum.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

rfll disse:


> sou novo neste tipo de foruns, "pensava era so eu com este fascinio pelo tempo"  (gosto de mau tempo pena sao os estragos, principalmente trovoadas - dao boas fotos)
> 
> vejo que este fim de semana promete (nao percebo muito de mapas) mas pelo que tenho lido...
> queria apenas dar os meus parabens pelo forum.


bem-vindo!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

rfll disse:


> sou novo neste tipo de foruns, "pensava era so eu com este fascinio pelo tempo"  (gosto de mau tempo pena sao os estragos, principalmente trovoadas - dao boas fotos)
> 
> vejo que este fim de semana promete (nao percebo muito de mapas) mas pelo que tenho lido...
> queria apenas dar os meus parabens pelo forum.



Bem-vindo amigo. 

Contamos com o teu contributo. Irás, com certeza, aprender muito nos próximos tempos


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

A temperatura tem estado a baixar a um bom ritmo. Neste momento 5,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura tem estado a baixar a um bom ritmo. Neste momento 5,1ºC e chuva fraca.



4.0ºC 

Caiu 1.5ºC em pouco mais de 25min


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Não tenho data das fotos  mas creio que foi no Inverno de 2006/2007

Parque verde do Mondego







A construção da ponte pedonal alterou o curso das águas e estas com um pouco mais de chuva desgastaram e fizeram ruir as margens.







Como é fácil de ver estas esplanadas estão facilmente sujeitas a inundar.
Amanhã dou lá um pulo para ver se vale a pena umas fotos.

Continua a chuva, agora num ritmo lento e a temp. nos 7º


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Aqui também tem descido bem nos últimos minutos embora agora tenha abrandado um pouco a descida, mas a precipitação quase que parou. Tenho 4,3ºC, 90% e 1001 hPa.


----------



## Bruno (31 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Boa noite,

Aqui depois de uma "granizada" a temperatura desceu dos 8,1ºC para os 6,5ºC em menos de 15 min. 

O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Continua a nevar e vento moderado

a temperatura baixou para 1.1º

amanha tenho mais um nevão a porta ..

Cump
boa noite


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Continua a nevar e vento moderado
> 
> a temperatura baixou para 1.1º
> 
> ...



MARAVILHA 

A acumulação já é significativa?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas a ameaçar chuva 

Estou com 9.0ºC.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

Por agora e ja neva a umas 3 horas a neve so acumula fora das estradas... Inferior a 1 cm 

mas penso que durante a noite vai acumular bastante ..


----------



## Brigantia (31 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

4,7ºC e 1004hPa neste momento.

A temperatura tem vindo a descer bem


Apesar de o IM ter errado na hora de começo acho que podem ter alguma razão. Vamos ver se quando as condições existirem se ainda temos precipitação. Se ainda nevar esta noite á cota de 500m na região de Bragança tiro o chapéu ao IM

A acontecer será uma grande lição do IM


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 02:12)

Brigantia disse:


> 4,7ºC e 1004hPa neste momento.
> 
> A temperatura tem vindo a descer bem
> 
> ...



Mesmo que neve, creio que será por períodos curtos (além de ser muito depois do que o IM anunciou) e nunca justificativos do alarmismo criado, ao ponto de um alerta laranja generalizado norte/centro.

No entanto, por mim, que neve!!


----------



## rfll (31 Jan 2009 às 02:49)

tive a pesquisar e reparei que o cenario para a proxima semana é de neve chuva e trovoada... bem este inverno é sempre a abrir!


----------



## ACalado (31 Jan 2009 às 06:23)

bom dia por aqui 1mm de chuva desde as 00h neste momento estão 3.9ºc o IM por fim deu o braço a torcer e colocou os ícones de chuva  pois neste filme das cotas a 500m saíram muito mal, posso dizer que foi uma autentica vergonha colocarem alertas laranja de neve  
custa-me a acreditar que a instituição meteorológica profissional do nosso país seja tão fraquinha 

fica para recordar e reflectir


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2009 às 07:21)

Por aqui com mais 4mm desde as 00 h , mais 26,6 nas últimas 24 horas coloca Janeiro 2009  já com 210,4 mm.
E o que aí vem. Impressionante.
Não me canso de dizê-lo: Pensava que já não assistiria a um Inverno assim.


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Bom dia.sigo pelo centro de lisboa com 8.5c,a minima foi de 7.5c,1014hpa,vento fraco de O.NW,céu muito nublado,e alguns aguaçeiros.a noite foi de pouca chuva,bons registose,bom fim de semana


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 08:42)

bom dia 

ontem qdo me deitei estava a nevar bem ... 

hj acordei sem acumulação de neve nenhuma ...

temperatura actual: 1,1º

bom dia ..


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 08:42)

Bem está um nevão aqui que nem consigo abrir a porta...sinceramente IM
Vou mas é pegar no carro e vou de fim-de-semana!


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Aqui fica o balanço da depressão Dina, ontem durante todo o dia, céu com períodos de muito nublado. Períodos de chuva fraca entre as 17:30h e as 22:00h. Vento moderado durante a manhã, ausentando-se durante a tarde e noite. Quanto a neve! Onde esta ela? Por aqui nem a 1100 metros... É que não se vê nada. Bem, só espero que a erica traga muito mais animação... Por aqui, água precisa-se... Neste momento céu muito nublado sem vento. E uma temperatura de 4.8C e esta a subir... Por isso a cota de neve de 500m esta fora de questão e até mesmo a cota de 800 metros, visto que e esta a cota apontada para hoje pelo im... Quando tiver mais novidades eu volto... Bom dia a todos e k tenham mais sorte do que eu aqui... lol


----------



## storm (31 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

boas,
Ontem por volta das 22:45 caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento forte.
Neste momento sigo com vento fraco e sol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.4ºC, pressão 1015hPa e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (31 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

bons dias por aqui depois de um dia cheio de chuva, o tempo parece dar alguma trégua, vou aproveitar para ir podar a vinha antes que chegue a érica, mas animação se prevê


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia, 

por enqunto por aqui não chove....

minima de 6.4ºC neste momento sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Boas

A noite por aqui foi calma em termos de vento e chuva.

Por agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Está tudo calmo. 

Hoje ainda vos vou dar boas notícias (mas só lá mais para a tarde ).

Já viram as previsões do IM? Eu estou a sonhar... Amanhã TUDO corrido a aguaceiros e trovoada com vento forte. De Norte a Sul. Que sonho...


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> A noite por aqui foi calma em termos de vento e chuva.
> 
> ...



Ontem era tudo corrido a neve...e foi o que se viu lol


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 10:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Ontem era tudo corrido a neve...e foi o que se viu lol



Ontem não era tudo corrido a neve  Eu não me lembro de ver neve prevista para Lisboa nem para Setúbal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 10:19)

Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado com o vento a soprar fraco de W.

Esta noite a temperatura minima baixou até 4.9ºc,neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens baixas e médias com a temp:7.8ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia estão 10-3ºC. A mínima foi 5.9ºC.


----------



## tclor (31 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

Que grande fiasco! Por aqui céu encoberto e mínima de 1,7º. Agora estamos com 3,3º.
Há muita neve, sensivelmente a partir dos 1100 mts.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Lightning disse:


> Ontem não era tudo corrido a neve  Eu não me lembro de ver neve prevista para Lisboa nem para Setúbal




lol tudo acima dos 500m


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

vinc7e disse:


> lol tudo acima dos 500m



Ah lol 

Volto a repetir (a última vez que disse isto foi ha uns 2 meses ): esta noite vão ser muitas as objectivas de máquinas fotográficas a apontar para o céu... Incluindo a minha...


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

Lightning disse:


> Ah lol
> 
> 
> Volto a repetir (a última vez que disse isto foi ha uns 2 meses ): esta noite vão ser muitas as objectivas de máquinas fotográficas a apontar para o céu... Incluindo a minha...




Mas vai haver assim tanta trovoada?


----------



## jaca (31 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

thunderboy disse:


> Mas vai haver assim tanta trovoada?




bom dia
se asssim for estarei a espera ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

Durante a noite acumulei *1,6 mm* de precipitação.
Por agora, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

thunderboy disse:


> Mas vai haver assim tanta trovoada?



O CAPE está favorável, e as previsões assim o indicam. Eu disse isso com base nos modelos que avaliei. Podemos ter trovoadas frequentes e concentradas como também podemos ter só uma ou duas. É uma questão de esperarmos pela noite e madrugada.


----------



## Nonnu (31 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

Lightning disse:


> Ah lol
> 
> Volto a repetir (a última vez que disse isto foi ha uns 2 meses ): esta noite vão ser muitas as objectivas de máquinas fotográficas a apontar para o céu... Incluindo a minha...




A minha vai estar de certeza, já escolhi o local estratégico e tudo...
Mas... Não me parece que vá ser só trovoada que a objectiva vá captar


----------



## CidadeNeve (31 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

Bem, que dia radioso! Por vezes é bom temer a tormenta e ela não vir... Muito embora o que nos aqui reuna seja precisamente o esperar pela tormenta, já que de bonanças ninguém fala. 

Ainda assim, creio que é importante controlar o excesso de zelo por parte das autoridades. 

Ainda assim e porque é um fórum de meteorologia e não um livro de reclamações, porque não abrirmos a discussão sobre porque é que o previsto não aconteceu? Do meu senso (comum) dá a sensação que a frente não conseguiu galgar os obstáculos físicos tais como as cadeias montanhosas. Isso terá a ver com o facto de ser uma frente marítima? Geofisicamente, alguém avança explicações? ontopic, claro!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Lightning disse:


> O CAPE está favorável, e as previsões assim o indicam. Eu disse isso com base nos modelos que avaliei. Podemos ter trovoadas frequentes e concentradas como também podemos ter só uma ou duas. É uma questão de esperarmos pela noite e madrugada.


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Sim, a neve acumulada esta presente nas serras a cerca dos 1100 metros, agora que o céu esta praticamente limpo, já da para ver a neve... Mas muito de longe... Só espero que a erica não seja como a dina... Se não era uma autêntica desilusão... Sabem dixer a k horas chegará a erica aqui para estes lados? Para ser mais preciso, basta saber para a zona de vila real... Obrigada.


----------



## jpaulov (31 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Alguem viu por aí uns flocos de neve?!...bhá...ao menos uma chuvinha bem caída?!....não?!... nem eu!!


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2009 às 10:50)

Por aqui céu nublado, com algumas pequenas abertas, e *+4,7ºC*

A mínima ficou pelos *+3,1ºC*.

Nas serras à volta da cidade ainda não se vê neve... pelo menos até à cota que o tecto de nuvens deixar observar...




***************


----------



## Acardoso (31 Jan 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia. A noite por aqui foi muito calma, registei 3.6mm desde as 00h, a temperatura desceu ate os 6.5º,nada de mais
Nesta altura a pressão vai nos 1010.9hpa
O vento sopra fraco de W
A temperatura vai nos 10.4º
Vamos lá ver o que a tarde nos traz, espero que traga alguma festa


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Muito decepcionante a passagem da frente por aqui. As imagens de satélite pareciam sugerir uma frente bastante activa, mas acabou por deixar muito pouca precipitação, pelo menos nesta região. Tinha também alguma curiosidade relativamente às cotas de neve, dada a discrepância entre aquilo que o IM previa e aquilo que o GFS indicava.

Algumas nuvens por agora e um valor de 6,0ºC.

Mínima de 3,4ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (31 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia.
Por cá a neve cobriu apenas os montes, estando a cota por volta dos 1100m


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por cá a neve cobriu apenas os montes, estando a cota por volta dos 1100m




*Já esteve mais longe!!!* 




***************


----------



## jonaslor (31 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *Já esteve mais longe!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E há uma semana esteve mais perto...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Bom Dia!! Excelentes Fotos *jonaslor*!

Noite de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, com 2,1mm de Precipitação Acumulada, e uma Temperatura Mínima de *6,2ºC*!

Neste momento a Temperatura já sobe, estando nos 10,0ºC
Humidade nos 53%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura no +1,1ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 11:37)

Por aqui o céu continua  pouco nublado com o sol aquecer mas pouco,o vento continua moderado de W,a temperatura vai subindo devagar actual 10.3ºc.


----------



## Jodamensil (31 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Boas pessoal
Sigo com um sol tao bonito e com umas nuvens bem la no alto mas ceu quase limpo...
Tenho neste momento 13,1ºC e 50% HR
Venha ela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Vento a rodar para Oeste/SO.
Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e *12,1 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

Cuidado Lisboetas





Fonte do IM


----------



## Filipe (31 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia! Neve por aqui nem apareceu... a temperatura ainda desceu a 1,5ºC, mas por essa altura já não havia precipitação...


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cuidado Lisboetas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que as maiores concentrações de precipitação estarão dentro de uma linha imaginária entre a Grande Lisboa e a Costa Atlântica da Andaluzia uma vez que posteriomente volta a aparecer a mancha colorida na zona de Huelva. Algumas zonas no sul do país terão momentos de precipitação superiores aos 30mm, o que também faz adivinhar a presença de trovoadas... Vai ser muito interessante. 

Falta ver também os efeitos de tanta precipitação com a altura da preia-mar, que aqui em Faro é às 06:12 (3.06) de domingo. Palpita-me que vão andar outra vez as motobombas a tirar água das caves e lojas das zonas mais baixas...


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

por aqui a "Dina" foi fraquinha, apenas chuva quase todo o dia...ausência de vento e trovoadas e até a chuva parou por volta das 21h. Espero que a "Érica" seja bem mais animada.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a *«Dina»* despediu-se com granizo.
Às 6:05 da manhã fui acordado com o granizo a bater no estore do quarto. E ainda era algum.
A temperatura mínima foi de 6,9ºC precisamente depois do aguaceiro de granizo.

Hoje vou com 1,7mm acumulados.
A juntar aos 21,6mm de ontem, a *«Dina»* deixou por cá 23,3mm.

O vento é que prometia ser muito e simplesmente não soprou.

---------------------------------------------

Agora já sobre a influência da *«Érica»*.
O vento sopra moderado de SO e a temperatura está nos 12,4ºC e a subir.
Enquanto a humidade relativa está nos 63% e a descer.

Altura de secar a roupa toda e a própria casa. Janelas todas abertas, e sol a entrar por aqui a dentro.


----------



## Brigantia (31 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem está um nevão aqui que nem consigo abrir a porta...sinceramente IM
> Vou mas é pegar no carro e vou de fim-de-semana!



Foi um enorme erro do IM. 

Neste momento 7,1ºC.


----------



## Gongas (31 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

o Mondego tá brutal, e já galgou margens nalguns pontos e penso que se vier a chover com muita intensidade vai criar mais problemas nestas e noutras zonas.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Boa tarde, por aqui vai reinando o sol 

temperatura nos 11.5ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Por aqui o sol brilha e a temperatura é de 12,5ºC o vento ainda é fraco a rajada máxima foi de 28,5km/h W...espero que a noite todas as estações consigam resistir sem problemas ao temporal eu pessoalmente estou um pouco preocupado com a minha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Céu menos nublado e algum sol, pressão a descer.
O vento sopra moderado do quadrante SO, com *13,4 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Impressionante vai ser a queda da pressão no Algarve cerca de 30MB de 1014 para 984.6 em 24 horas é mesmo brutal. *Muito cuidado na baixa de Albufeira, Faro, Olhão e Monte Gordo podem vir a ter problemas durante a madrugada e manhã de domingo deixo aqui o alerta.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

A depressão «Dina» deixou por cá, nos dias 30 e 31, uma precipitação de 28,2 + 1,6 = *29,8 mm*, nada mau.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Esta madrugada, ainda acumulei em _Gaia_, *4mm*

A quantidade de precipitação da Depressão *"Dina"* é:

Dia 30: *30,0mm*
Dia 31: *4,0mm*
Logo, a Depressão *"Dina"* fez um acumulado de *34,0mm*, em _Canidelo - Gaia_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Às 11h30, registava 12,4ºC
E agora, com céu limpo registo *14,5ºC*

Agora, esperemos mais umas horas para a nova amiga *"Érica"* chegar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Bom dia! Por cá desde ontem á noite muita chuva e muito vento que agora começa ligeiramente a acalmar. Entre ontem e hoje registei 7,8mm a pressão encontra-se nos 1008 hpa. A minima foi de 15,8ºC e neste momento estou com 17,8ºC


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Bom dia pessoal

Por cá de momento o céu ainda se encontra quase limpo e estão 12.6ºC
A mínima foi de 6.6ºC
Desde as 0.00h acumulou 1.8mm

A pressão já iniciou a sua descida, mas de momento ainda vai nos 1011.2mb

Vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos proporciona


----------



## Snow (31 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

Bom dia a todos!!

Como se pode falar em desilusão da Dina? A chuva que caiu e que saturou os solos não conta?

Neve? 500m?

Toda a gente, olhando para os modelos observava que a cota de neve do IM, não correspondia à realidade.

Agora que venha a Erica, e que traga muito mais chuvinha!

Neve? muita na Serra da Estrela. Para a semana que vem logo se vê se as cotas irão baixar ou não?

Desilusão? não

Grande Inverno este!! Sim


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

Gongas disse:


> o Mondego tá brutal, e já galgou margens nalguns pontos e penso que se vier a chover com muita intensidade vai criar mais problemas nestas e noutras zonas.



Estou convencido que a subida do Mondego é uma acção intencional e preventiva, provavelmente a barragem da Aguieira está a descarregar bastante mas de forma controlada e sem perigo para melhor poder acomodar a água que virá ao longo dos próximos dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

A nossa " érica" está brutal






Por aqui sigo com 15.0ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A nossa " érica" está brutal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que está a ganhar força.


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Por aqui está um belo dia de verão, custa a acreditar no temporal que se vai abater esta noite, isto faz-me lembrar os furacões, antes deles chegarem e verão


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

Reportando hoje a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo agora com 13.8ºC


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado com abertas
Ao início do dia o céu estava limpo e era possível ver a neve no Pico Ruivo:




Por agora 14,7ºC
64%HR
UV 3

mínima 7,9ºC

Quanto à Érica: a imagem de satélite esta muito interessante, nas animações de satélite das ultimas horas, nota-se claramente a sua intensificação


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Por aqui estão a chegar umas nuvens bem compactas  bem interessantes por sinal  aí aí no que isto vai dar...:assobio:

Estou com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

Bons dias.

Eu acho que vocês entram numa espiral de ilusões, cada vez mais exagerados, depois vem a realidade e ficam desiludidos . 
É claro que vem aí uma depressão interessante, mas não vem lá o diluvio universal, nem um furacão de ventos. O mais interessante será mesmo a possibilidade de trovoadas.

Já com a Dina foi com cada comentário mais exagerado e depois... tudo normal , águinha muita e alguma "inundação" pontual, que mais que a culpa da precipitação em si, tem é culpa da má ordenação do território em muitos locais.
Por isso vão por mim, não se iludam , A «Érica» tem potencial para boas precipitações e trovoadas com vento forte, mas daí ao fim do mundo, que é o que transparece em muitos comentários , falta tudo.

Olhem por exemplo este exagero do IM, toda a minha gente a bater nos homens porque tinham previsto neve à porta das nossas casas em muitos locais do país. Então a maioria de nós não tem já conhecimentos suficientes para ver que aquilo era muito pouco provável? Porquê se iludiram com tais informações!? Não é criticar nem deixar de o fazer, mas eu prefiro-os assim mais arrojados, do que a "versão IM" mais contida e tradicionalista, que eles eram até à bem pouco tempo.

Vocês é que sabem, mas não vão por aí, não entrem na roda viva da catástrofe e do caos meteorológico, pois não é isso que aí vem, esperemos...  .
E eu não afirmo que sejam todos, mas já reparei nuns quantos, que são bem alarmistas . No fundo até entendo o porquê, num país de clima ameno, especialmente nas últimas décadas, onde os fenómenos de destaque se contam pelos dedos das mãos, todos esperamos que seja este Inverno que se faça a mudança e regressemos aos nosso antigos Invernos frios e chuvosos .

Bem após este "desabafo"/ponto de vista, regressemos ao tópico  :

Por aqui a noite foi calminha, sem chuva e sem vento de destaque. A temperatura mínima foi de 6,5ºC.

Neste momento a Pressão é de 1013hPa e já foi de 1014hPa, começou a sua enorme queda . A temperatura actual é de 11,6ºC, que até ao momento, é a máxima. O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ACalado (31 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

actioman disse:


> Olhem por exemplo este exagero do IM, toda a minha gente a bater nos homens porque tinham previsto neve à porta das nossas casas em muitos locais do país. Então a maioria de nós não tem já conhecimentos suficientes para ver que aquilo era muito pouco provável? Porquê se iludiram com tais informações!? Não é criticar nem deixar de o fazer, mas eu prefiro-os assim mais arrojados, do que a "versão IM" mais contida e tradicionalista, que eles eram até à bem pouco tempo.



Eu só critico o IM por um motivo pois eles são profissionais e nem uma previsão a 48h acertaram, em qualquer emprego quando não conseguimos cumprir o nosso trabalho somos penalizados e chamados a atenção, agora quem é que os vai chamar a razão, o IM e uma instituição pública  é uma entidade pública tutelada pelo Ministério da Ciência e da Tecnologia. É responsável a nível nacional pelas actividades nos domínios da Meteorologia  que presta um serviço publico e gasta dinheiro dos contribuintes, e quando se lança um alerta laranja ainda por cima por causa de neve faz com que exista movimentação de meios, preparação de recursos humanos que custam dinheiro só isso,  espero que tenham aprendido com este erro e por aqui me fico a nível dos comentários sobre o IM

Neste momento estou com 9.1ºc com céu limpo


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:01)




----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Olá! Cá estou eu para fazer o seguimento da Érica.

Posso dizer que a Dina rendeu 33.7 mm ao todo, uma excelente quantidade de precipitação. Vamos ver quanto é que a Érica vai deixar cá.

Quanto ao tempo, céu nublado com abertas, mas está a ficar cada vez mais encoberto para o lado do mar.

A temperatura é de 12.2ºC e a humidade está nos 74%

Quanto à pressão, é de 1010.3 mas há uma hora era de 1011.5 hPa: nota-se claramente a queda da pressão em tão pouco tempo.

O vento, esse está de Oeste, fraco com rajadas na ordem dos 18 km/h: É de prever que ao longo da tarde aumente de intensidade.

Para já é tudo. Até mais logo!


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Boas tardes, tá naimado isto deved e vir la festa da grossa bompor aqui as nuvens começama a querer se instalar, o vento ja vai soprando com algumas rajadas moderadas, só quero ver o que vai acontecer, pipocas para a plateia


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

por aqui ceu limpo (poucas nuvens) esta um sol que vale a pena 

temperatura actual: 5.5º
nevar aqui nevou mas hj de manha ja não havia nada .. apenas se ve neve na serras circundantes .. larouco, mourela e geres a uma cota de +-1250m

cump


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Por Setúbal céu a se tornar cada vez mais nublado, o vento já sopra moderado a rajada máxima vai em 36,4km/h W

12,5ºC


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

ja esta a entrar:


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

kikofra disse:


> ja esta a entrar:



O que está a entrar são nuvens medias e altas, a frente mesmo só a partir das 20/21h...o vento já se vai notar em força a partir do fim da tarde e sempre em agravamento até as 00h


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

A temperatura desceu e encontra-se nos 13.0ºC


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Casa desaba devido ao mau tempo
Guarda: Uma pessoa desalojada
Uma casa desabou parcialmente na madrugada deste sábado em Videmonte, concelho da Guarda, devido ao mau tempo, deixando uma pessoa desalojada.


A mulher, única habitante da residência, foi assistida no local por uma Viatura Médica de Emergência e Reanimação e transportada para o hospital, mas não corre perigo de vida.

Ainda no distrito da Guarda, a Estrada Nacional 338, entre Piornos/Torre/Lagoa Comprida/Manteigas e Portela do Arão/Lagoa Comprida está encerrada devido à queda de neve.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Bem, as cotas do IM ja vão em 1200m 

andam mesma à nora lol mais valia estarem quietos...

por aqui começa a sentir-se o vento, temperatura nos 12.1ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

10h-----1014hpa
12h-----1013hpa
14h-----1012hpa

Rajada máxima de 39,8km/h SW (14:13)


----------



## djalminha (31 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Boas. Por aqui tudo calmo com uma temperatura de 13.4 e com o sol para já a brilhar e com vento fraco  sem sinais da Erica


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

spiritmind disse:


> Eu só critico o IM por um motivo pois eles são profissionais e nem uma previsão a 48h acertaram, em qualquer emprego quando não conseguimos cumprir o nosso trabalho somos penalizados e chamados a atenção, agora quem é que os vai chamar a razão, o IM e uma instituição pública  é uma entidade pública tutelada pelo Ministério da Ciência e da Tecnologia. É responsável a nível nacional pelas actividades nos domínios da Meteorologia  que presta um serviço publico e gasta dinheiro dos contribuintes, e quando se lança um alerta laranja ainda por cima por causa de neve faz com que exista movimentação de meios, preparação de recursos humanos que custam dinheiro só isso,  espero que tenham aprendido com este erro e por aqui me fico a nível dos comentários sobre o IM
> 
> Neste momento estou com 9.1ºc com céu limpo



E _mai nada_! Contra factos não há argumentos . 

É impressão minha ou a depressão está a entrar mais a Sul que o previsto?


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Começam a entrar nuvens médias e altas. Estão 14.2ºC. O vento já se faz sentir.


----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

```
Boas.
Por aqui sigo com 14ºC, pressão normal, 1013hpa.
Vento 250º 13kt (WSW 26km/H)
Céu nublado, orvalho 06ºC
```


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

para capturar trovoada a noite, e abrir o obturador o mais tempo possivel?


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

kikofra disse:


> para capturar trovoada a noite, e abrir o obturador o mais tempo possivel?



Depende da luz que tenhas na zona...se tiver muita iluminação não podes abrir muito ou queima a foto


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Por aqui vêm-se poucas nuvens.

T: *11,5ºC*
HR:* 48%* 
P: *1009,6mb/hPa*


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

miguel disse:


> Depende da luz que tenhas na zona...se tiver muita iluminação não podes abrir muito ou queima a foto


devo conseguir apontar so para o ceu e nao apanhar luz nenhuma. so se for a dos candeeiros, a reflectirem em alguma coisa!


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

kikofra disse:


> para capturar trovoada a noite, e abrir o obturador o mais tempo possivel?



Se queres uma imagem com muita luz: abrir obturador no máximo e velocidade de disparo muito lenta.

Se queres com pouca luz e modificar em PC: abrir medianamente o obturador e o tempo de exposição longo.

Basta ir tentando... depois começas a ganhar o jeito .


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Boas 

Começam a chegar as primeiras nuvens, mas o sol ainda dá um ar da sua graça
Estão 12.8ºC

A pressão está nos 1009.4 mb


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

*Dave* disse:


> Se queres uma imagem com muita luz: abrir obturador no máximo e velocidade de disparo muito lenta.
> 
> Se queres com pouca luz e modificar em PC: abrir medianamente o obturador e o tempo de exposição longo.
> 
> Basta ir tentando... depois começas a ganhar o jeito .


f2.8 ou f7 e a velocidade de disparo?


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Por Melgaço manhã e início de tarde calma e com poucas nuvens. 
Vê-se alguma acumulação de neve a partir dos 1000/1100 metros.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Boas tardes..por aqui tudo ainda muito calmo, Céu Muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul/Sudoeste. Temperatura nos 13,8ºC.


----------



## Redfish (31 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

Por aqui o vento já esta a intensificar-se...
Certamente será uma noite memoravel...a acompanhar...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

sinceramente acho que a montanha vai parir um rato...pelo menos aqui para o Norte: está um sol radiante e pelo que vejo pelo satelite ela vai entrar mais a sul e com a velocidade que ela vem ...hummm não me cheira a grande coisa a ver vamos


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

a estação de leiria ja indica chuva http://www.meteoleiria.org/

mas aqui ainda nao cai nada mas o ceu esta negro.


----------



## gaviaoreal (31 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

(...)
E eu não afirmo que sejam todos, mas já reparei nuns quantos, que são bem alarmistas . No fundo até entendo o porquê, num país de clima ameno, especialmente nas últimas décadas, onde os fenómenos de destaque se contam pelos dedos das mãos, todos esperamos que seja este Inverno que se faça a mudança e regressemos aos nosso antigos Invernos frios e chuvosos  (...)

Leiam com atenção  e critiquem:

Os estados de tempo em Portugal caracterizam-se por grandes variações inter-anuais, isto é, a Invernos extremamente chuvosos se sucedem outros onde os quantitativos pluviométricos são modestos e/ou reduzidos. Anos com temperaturas extremas no Verão ou no Inverno são seguidos  por anos onde a amenidade atlântica domina.
Como estamos localizados numa zona de transição entre o domínio das Altas Pressões Subtropicais (Anticiclone dos Açores) e as Perturbações associadas à passagem da Frente Polar Norte, tanto pode dominar um ambiente característico do Sahara (no Verão), como sermos assolados pela passagem de "famílias" de depressões subpolares (no Inverno). 
Nada mais comum nesta parte da Europa, onde os ritmos de precipitação e temperatura são muito irregulares de ano para ano e dentro do mesmo ano.
(continua)


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

ups estava a ver mal o satelite...mas mesmo assim ...vamos ver


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

conseguem ver a nimação de infra vermelhos do sat24?


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

kikofra disse:


> conseguem ver a nimação de infra vermelhos do sat24?



Sim, consigo: http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

------------------

Caíram há instantes os primeiros pingos da «Érica», trazidos pelo vento moderado de SSO.

O céu está totalmente encoberto, e o vento a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade.


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

Dia algo fresco, mas com muito sol. O único tom invernal é dado pelas montanhas a norte que apresentam uma boa cobertura de neve.

Por agora um céu quase sem nuvens e 7,8ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

3,4ºC / 8,4ºC.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Dan disse:


> Dia algo fresco, mas com muito sol. O único tom invernal é dado pelas montanhas a norte que apresentam uma boa cobertura de neve.
> 
> Por agora um céu quase sem nuvens e 7,8ºC.
> 
> ...



eu nao estou a conseguir...
a que horas e que deve comecar a chuva?


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

kikofra disse:


> eu nao estou a conseguir...
> a que horas e que deve comecar a chuva?



Este site não dá?

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

Comigo funciona.


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

kikofra disse:


> eu nao estou a conseguir...
> a que horas e que deve comecar a chuva?



Lá para as 6/7, ela vem rápida e bem grande


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Dan disse:


> Este site não dá?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop
> 
> Comigo funciona.


so consigo ver o visual o infrared nao carrega...

Vou tentar com a internet explore em vez do firefox. 

Ja consegui, so consigo ver no IE no FF continua a nao dar.


----------



## Gongas (31 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

e o sol foi-se, agora céu muito nublado, pelo menos até amanhã.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

Por aqui o vento tb esta a aumentar mas nas previsões que tenho visto não ira ultrapassar os 50 a 60km hora ,..
Nada que se pareça com as previsões do im (120km/h)..

Temperatura actual
6º

boa tarde


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Por aqui o vento tb esta a aumentar mas nas previsões que tenho visto não ira ultrapassar os 50 a 60km hora ,..
> Nada que se pareça com as previsões do im (120km/h)..



*Cuidado* com as previsões que vês nalguns mapas. A maioria refere-se a vento aos 10m na *superfície*, não nas terras altas. Rajadas de 120km/h é perfeitamente expectável à tua altitude (dependendo obviamente da tua exposição aos ventos sul e sudeste, que desconheço)  para o final da noite e inicio da madrugada.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

Instalou-se agora o vento e o céu está muito nublado por aquí, a Érica está a chegar!

Sigo agora com 12.1ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

E que onde vivo ate fico muito exposto aos ventos ..

Estarei atento e a se estiver acordado vou medir o vento ..
Com um anemometro de voo livre .. Sempre fico com uma ideia ..

Mesmo assim 120km/h e muito vai fazer estragos como da ultima vez na nacional 103 vi mais de 20 pinheiros centenários partidos .. Não sei mas penso que dessa vez chegou aos 150km

obrigado 
miguel moura


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Aqui esta a evolução da pressao desde as 14:10.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Uma das novidades que vos tenho para dar:

14,9º
57% HR
Pressão: 1008 mb

Já tenho estação, finalmente  

Apesar de tudo ainda não tenho disponíveis dados de vento/precipitação, mas em breve vou ter.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Após uma manhã com o céu pouco nublado, agora temos já céu nublado, o vento já começa a aumentar de intensidade, bem como já se nota um aumento na ondulação.

O mar há pouco estava assim:





Ontem cairam 10mm de precipitação.

Ai vem a Érica a todo o vapor!!


----------



## rbsmr (31 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Reportando às 16:00 da minha estação em Cabeça Gorda (Campelos - Torres Vedras):

Pressão: 1009 hpa (quebra de 4 hpa em 3 horas).
Temp: 11.9ºC
Vento: média de 22 km/h com rajada máxima de 41 km/h de Sul
HR: 72% (subiu 2 % na última hora)

Amanhã vou tentar viajar até  Covilhã


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

Por cá
Ja muitas nuvens,o sol ja se foi....

vento 6.1 km/h
pressao:1005.5Hpa
Temp 12.2º (a descer lentamente)
HR:61%...

vamos ver no que vai dar....


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

bem pessoal vou jogar futebol, espero que nao comece a chover entretanto.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas.

Ela vem aí.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

O IM ja meteu quase todo o pais em alerta laranja devido á chuva


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

e finalmente na descritiva dos alertas fala em granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

Por cá...8,6ºC Pressão 1006 hPa vento moderado de SW e céu (finalmente) encoberto. Acho que esta noite a "Erica" vai-me cair em cima!!!


----------



## bewild (31 Jan 2009 às 16:18)

Boa tarde pessoal! Bem neste momento encontro-me a preparar alguns métodos de captura para esta noite, vamos ver o que é que a nossa amiga Érica nos irá trazer. Neste momento já se nota algum vento mas nada de especial, vamos lá ver então o que irá acontecer mas ainda vamos ter que esperar um pouco pelo que tive oportunidade de analisar o ponto forte da precipitação em Lx vai ser a partir das 24h.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

O céu continua muito nublado e o vento continua a intensificar-se.
Sigo com 12.0ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

estou na casa dos meus tios na zona norte do parque das nações e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade e a rodar para OSO.
esta-se a instalar um tempo medonho com a nebulosidade a cubrir rapidamente o ceu.
a imegem de satelite diz tudo


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

só uma pergunta, esta depressao vai atingir o litoral no pico da preia-mar o que pode intensificar a maré nem que seja em alguns centimetros nao é verdade? isto pode trazer consequencias graves para cidades litorais já que o mar está bem revolto.....


----------



## Loureso (31 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Olá a todos
Gostava de partilhar convosco as condições meteorológicas (apenas observadas visto que até ao momento apenas possuo um medidor de temperatura) verificadas na última madrugada aqui na área de Loures. 
Para além da interrupção do sono, motivo ao qual atribuo aos fortes ventos e alguns períodos chuva forte acompanhada de queda de granizo, achei o cenário bastante empolgante; não fosse o facto de residir a escassos 500m de um parque eólico, portanto, uma área bastante arejada como devem calcular!

No momento estão 12,9 ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e não chove.


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

kikofra disse:


> so consigo ver o visual o infrared nao carrega...
> 
> Vou tentar com a internet explore em vez do firefox.
> 
> Ja consegui, so consigo ver no IE no FF continua a nao dar.



Finalmente, algo que eu procurava há muito tempo, um sítio com imagens de satélite praticamente em tempo real!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Iceberg disse:


> Finalmente, algo que eu procurava há muito tempo, um sítio com imagens de satélite praticamente em tempo real!



www.sat24.com


----------



## zemike (31 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

Boa Tarde a todos

Por aqui neste momento as condições são estas:


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

O vento já aumentou de intesidade e está uma grande sensação de frio, céu muito nublado, está por horas


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Finalmente consegui entrar na net...
Bom, por aqui, a Erica está a querer entrar, pelo menos nos preliminares já vamos...
Isto é, o vento está a soprar forte com rajadas muito fortes...
Não chove, mas ameaça chover a qualquer momento.
Em relação a temperatura, sigo com 13ºC, após uma máxima de 15.1ºC e uma mínima de 7.9ºC, de manhã.


----------



## rbsmr (31 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Imagem de Radar das 16 horas:





By rbsmr at 2009-01-31

Actualização dos dados às 16.30 em CG (Torres Vedras):

Pressão: 1008 hpa
Temp: 11.8 ºC
Vento: 28 km/h Sul
HR: 73%
Ponto de orvalho: 7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Esqueci-me de referir que, de manhã a pressão estava nos 1010hpa, terá subido aos 1012hpa e agora segue nos 1008... Vamos ver até onde vai cair...


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

rbsmr disse:


> Imagem de Radar das 16 horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vem a caminho...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Finalmente consegui entrar na net...
> Bom, por aqui, a Erica está a querer entrar, pelo menos nos preliminares já vamos...
> Isto é, o vento está a soprar forte com rajadas muito fortes...
> Não chove, mas ameaça chover a qualquer momento.
> Em relação a temperatura, sigo com 13ºC, após uma máxima de 15.1ºC e uma mínima de 7.9ºC, de manhã.



14,3º
60% HR
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7º
1008 mb


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Passa um forte aguaceiro a Sul de onde me encontro!!!!!!!
(sobre o rio Tejo)


----------



## Hazores (31 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

bem pessoal preparem as coisas para a erica, pelo menos a nivel de vento, em angra a uma altitude de 25m o vento sopra com uma mádia de 47 Km/h e a rajada máxima a essa altitude foi de 85,5 Km/h.


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

aqui em vfxira ja está a ficar medonho!!!

Isto hoje vai ser mt complicado


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

Por aqui até agora nada de especial, a não ser céu muito nublado e algum vento  estou com 12.2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

13ºC e o vento está algo intermitente... Ora sopra uma rajada fortíssima, ou quase pára...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

A pressão está a subir. 1009 mb


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Aqui em 5 minutos houve uma transformação brutal... de céu nublado com abertas passou a muito nublado e já chove com muita intensidade!!! O vento esse também aumentou de intensidade...!!! Isto promete!!


----------



## Perfect Storm (31 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Por aqui nada de especial a registar!
Apenas uma descida acentuada da pressão atmosferica .
Neste momento sigo com:
Temp: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1005 ( a descer rapidamente)
Hr: 63%.
Pelo que vi agora nas imagens de satelite, a força maior deste evento está a deslocar-se para Sul. Será?


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Sigo com 11.9ºC o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento está moderado a forte as rajadas já se fazem sentir e no topo dos pinheiros nota-se bem!


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

O IM ja desceu o alerta para o Porto para amarelo  bem tinha razão a montanha vai parir um rato... pelo menos aqui para o Porto


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Ouvi agora na radio que muitos funcionarios da Camara de Lisboa estiveram a limpar as sargetas e que vao estar muitos funcionarios da camara, de prevençao durante toda a noite....
Por aqui ainda nao chove ,mas o vento intensificou-se (19.4 km/h) e está a ficar escuro....ai o que ai vem....


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Ja chove por Setúbal, vento moderado de Sul


----------



## joao paulo (31 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Começa a sentir-se mudança, vento a aumentar de intensidade, tudo nublado e a temperatura nos 5,8 º C  e a descer, Hr:73 %


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Aqui vento a intensificar-se e começa a chover


----------



## pmtoliveira (31 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

Em Cascais já pinga e o vento apresenta rajadas.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado mas já parou...o vento sopra moderado com rajadas a ma´s alta até agora foi de 48,3km/h WSW

Pressão das ultimas horas:

10H----1014hpa
12H----1013hpa
14H----1012hpa
16H----1008hpa
17H----1007hpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Por cá sigo com 8,2º. Aqui está o céu em Portalegre, á cerca de 5 minutos:


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Vento cada vez mais forte.

Dados actuais (já tinha saudades de escrever isto ):
13,7º
62% HR
1009 mb (alguém me confirma se este valor está certo? Não consigo aceder aos dados de observação do IM, pois encontram-se em actualização )


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Boa tarde a todos ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa,Temp 12.3c,1009 hpa.vento moderado com rajadas de SW,céu muito nublado (bantante escuro)e de vez em quando pinga.de salientar é o vento porque eu estou ao nivel do mar, entre a madragoa e o bairro alto,e aqui sente se bastante vento,normalmente não venta tanto aqui!!!imagino nos sitios altos!!! bons registos


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Lightning disse:


> A pressão está a subir. 1009 mb





Lightning disse:


> Vento cada vez mais forte.
> 
> Dados actuais (já tinha saudades de escrever isto ):
> 13,7º
> ...



Tenho 1008hpa, e 13ºC...
Já chove em Cascais, Moita e Setubal e aqui nada ainda...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

O aguaceiro que caiu há 2 minutos:





Após a passagem deste aguaceiro, sentiu-se uma descida da temperatura e parece-me que as nuvens que agora vêm a caminho têm maior desenvolvimento vertical!!!


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

Boas,

Por aqui ainda não chove...e o vento continua fraco..

temperatura nos 10.3ºC


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Lightning disse:


> Vento cada vez mais forte.
> 
> Dados actuais (já tinha saudades de escrever isto ):
> 13,7º
> ...



acabou de descer,1008 hpa ,eu dado á altitudede 25m,normalmente calibro pela moita


----------



## The_simpson (31 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui ainda não chove...e o vento continua fraco..
> 
> temperatura nos 10.3ºC



pois, parece-me que ainda estamos longe da animação...


----------



## Dourado (31 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por aqui estão 10º o céu muito nublado mas ainda não chove. O vento é moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tenho 1008hpa, e 13ºC...
> Já chove em Cascais, Moita e Setubal e aqui nada ainda...



Ainda não há nada mas não deve demorar.
Sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

Ultima rajada de *55,7km/h SW *


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Acabou mesmo agora de descer. 1007 mb.

Mas desceu 2 mb de uma vez, dos 1009 para os 1007. É normal?


----------



## Acardoso (31 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

boas...o tempo por aqui esta a ficar manhoso...
A minha estação já esta a dar alerta de tempestade... vou com uma pressão de 1003.8hpa...estou com uma temperatura de 11.1º, o vento sopra fraco...de SE.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

A pressão desceu mais um pouco... 1007hpa...
12.8ºC e não chove


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Lightning disse:


> Acabou mesmo agora de descer. 1007 mb.
> 
> Mas desceu 2 mb de uma vez, dos 1009 para os 1007. É normal?


sim pelo menos a min acontece o mesmo quando estou a recalibrara pressao !!se éla(a pressão) estiver com tendencia a descer desce logo nos segundos ou minutos seguintes ! eu tenho uma la crosse ws 1600 que não consegue conectar com o sensor .ou melor!não se consegue conectar com o anemometro e pluviometro 
sigo por lisboa .12.3 1007hpa  e o vento aqui esta cada vez mais forte


----------



## fsl (31 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Em OEIRAS :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 31-01-09 17:32) 
Temperatura: 12.9°C Wind chill: 9.9°C Humidade: 71%  Ponto Condensação: 7.8°C  
Pressão: 1006.0 mb Vento: 19.3 km/hr  S  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 2.0 mm 

Ceu muito carregado e desde há cerca de meia hora que caiem alguns pingos.


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Por aqui, nada de especial em relação a chuva.
Muito vento e forte, ceu muito carregado e muito frio (dados que vos dou apenas pelo que sinto visto nao ter estaçao).


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

Ola pessoal. Por aqui esta o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas e vento fraco, por vezes moderada, é um vento frio o que da a sensação de desconforto térmico. Se assim continuar e segundo as previsões talvez seja uma noite fria... Digo isto por causa do vento, se realmente soprar muito forte e também com o chegar da noite. A temperatura ronda os 6C com um termômetro de mercúro, tinha um digital mas avariou. Tenho k comprar outro, mas não sei onde nem quando! Será que poderei vir ter esperanças de ter neve esta noite? O que acham?


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

aqui em vfxira só se vem gaivotas a passar em direcção a lisboa!!!

Isto vai mesmo ficar mau, gaivotas em terra , tempestade no mar!!!

Nem quero imaginar as consequencias de tamanha tempestade que aí se avizinha


----------



## Redfish (31 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

A ERICA tá em aproximação, de momento aguaceiros bem fortes...
isto promete


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

cardu disse:


> aqui em vfxira só se vem gaivotas a passar em direcção a lisboa!!!
> 
> Isto vai mesmo ficar mau, gaivotas em terra , tempestade no mar!!!
> 
> Nem quero imaginar as consequencias de tamanha tempestade que aí se avizinha



Também já tinha reparado nas várias gaivotas a sobrevoar a minha varanda, e eu ainda fico algo longe  (uns 7km) do mar... Deve estar bom, deve...
Por aqui, ainda não chove, mas ameaça.
Vento forte, 12.7ºC


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

cardu disse:


> aqui em vfxira só se vem gaivotas a passar em direcção a lisboa!!!
> 
> Isto vai mesmo ficar mau, gaivotas em terra , tempestade no mar!!!
> 
> Nem quero imaginar as consequencias de tamanha tempestade que aí se avizinha




É verdade Cardu, por aqui também, mas não são
só as gaivotas, á pouco passou um grande bando de pássaros (não sei quais),
mas dirigiam-se para Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Já chove Moderado por aqui!! O Vento sopra Moderado/Forte, com uma Rajada Máxima de *51,5 km/h*, há pouco! A Temperatura tem vindo a descer, encontrando-se nos *10,7ºC*

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 44,3 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 17:46)




----------



## NFO (31 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

Por aqui não se passa nada
Nem vento... nem chuva....


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

C.R disse:


> Ola pessoal. Por aqui esta o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas e vento fraco, por vezes moderada, é um vento frio o que da a sensação de desconforto térmico. Se assim continuar e segundo as previsões talvez seja uma noite fria... Digo isto por causa do vento, se realmente soprar muito forte e também com o chegar da noite. A temperatura ronda os 6C com um termômetro de mercúro, tinha um digital mas avariou. Tenho k comprar outro, mas não sei onde nem quando! Será que poderei vir ter esperanças de ter neve esta noite? O que acham?




Há actualmente uns termometros baratinhos no Lidl - 5.99€ se não me engano..

neve a 700m acho dificil...mas nunca se sabe, mas acredito que as cotas andem mais baixas hoje do que ontem.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 17:48)




----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes!
Períodos de chuva moderada


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, céu muito nublado prometedor, mais ainda nada de chuva ou vento forte.
Vento:na casa dos 20km/h
Pressão: 1002.7hPa (em queda acentuada)
Temp. actual 11.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Oficialmente a Érica começou a manifestar-se por aqui 

Rajada de 62.4 km/h e cortinas de chuva moderada  estou com 11.5ºC.


----------



## bewild (31 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Parece que começa a chegar a nossa amiga...


----------



## Sirilo (31 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Em Belmonte o céu está negro e as nuvens correm rapidamente. Aínda não chove.


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Rajadas de vento fortissimas. Moro num 12º andar, talvez dai sentir mais. Entretanto, o meu vizinho do lado já sente os efeitos: um estore partido!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 17:53)




----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

Aqui o vento já sopra com rajadas bem fortes facilmente tocam os 40 a 50km/h..a media mais alta é de  36,4km/h...

12,3ºC, 1006hpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 17:55)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Boas tardes,por aqui o céu têm vindo aumentar de neblusidade durante toda a tarde estando neste momento já muito nublado com uma nuvens muito negras sinal de borrasca que vêm aí,chover ainda é capaz de morar algum tempo.

O vento vai-se sentindo já da direção S/SE e está a ficar de noite todo.

Dados actuais 8.7ºc 1008.5hpa com 70%hr.


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

sigo pelo centro de lisboa 12,1 1007hpa.muito vento ,mas ainda não chove........


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

vinc7e disse:


> Há actualmente uns termometros baratinhos no Lidl - 5.99? se não me engano..
> 
> neve a 700m acho dificil...mas nunca se sabe, mas acredito que as cotas andem mais baixas hoje do que ontem.



Sim, eu sei, e já fui ao lidl de Lamego e não havia... Com muita pena minha... Devia estar esgotado... Também nem sempre tenho a oportunidade de la ir... Ainda não tenho carta de condução, mas já ando a tratar do assunto... lol. Quando ao termômetro cirvo-me com este... Embora não seja grande coisa.  No entanto a temperatura baixou ligeiramente, estão 5. qualquer coisa. Bah 5C mais coisa menos coisa. Ah, uma pergunta, por aqui a chuva durante a noite e a amanha de amanha não será tão intensa como se espera no sul pois não?


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

gaviaoreal disse:


> (...)
> E eu não afirmo que sejam todos, mas já reparei nuns quantos, que são bem alarmistas . No fundo até entendo o porquê, num país de clima ameno, especialmente nas últimas décadas, onde os fenómenos de destaque se contam pelos dedos das mãos, todos esperamos que seja este Inverno que se faça a mudança e regressemos aos nosso antigos Invernos frios e chuvosos  (...)
> 
> Leiam com atenção  e critiquem:
> ...



Caro gaviaoreal, da próxima vez que me citares agradeço que o faças com quote , assim como o estou a fazer agora em relação a ti, para que as minhas ideias não caiam em saco roto e as coisas sejam claras! 

Quanto ao que escreveste a seguir, que também não referiste a fonte , é uma realidade, mas em que é que isso entra em confronto com o que eu afirmei? 
O que referi e mantenho, é que as 2 últimas décadas foram anómalas, mais quentes e sem fenómenos tão extremos e frequentes, como outrora. e ao afirmar frequentes", não estou a dizer que a frequência seja a de todos os anos e a todo o momento. Simplesmente o intervalo de tempo entre um sucesso extremo e outro era bem menor que actualmente, pelo menos até este Inverno .
Se ainda te restarem dúvidas fala com pessoas mais velhas e verás o que te dizem dos Invernos actuais e os de outrora .



MeteoPtg disse:


> Por cá...8,6ºC Pressão *1006 hPa* vento moderado de SW e céu (finalmente) encoberto. Acho que esta noite a "Erica" vai-me cair em cima!!!



MeteoPtg tudo bem!

Isso por ai está escuro . A tua pressão está correcta , a pressão actual por aqui é de 1010hPa e no Redondo (EMA do Kraliv) é de 1011hPa. Será normal uma diferença tão acentuada em pouco mais de 50kms?

Aqui ficam as imagens actuais de Elvas:

Olhando a Este (vê-se a "fronteira" entre as nuvens e o céu pouco nublado, é assim tipo a ponta da saia da Érica! ):





E olhando a Oeste:





A temperatura é de 9,6ºC e a pressão, como já referi é de 1010hPa e com sinal de descida. A HR está nos 66% e subindo. A estação já acusa chuva forte .


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Céu cada vez mais nublado, mas a chuva ainda não chegou cá

*10.8ºC*
Vento moderado
Pressão a 1006.7 mb


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Por aqui já cheira a tempestade, fui espreitar o mar para sul. A passarada em terra está agitada. Tenham cuidado com o vento, evitem circular a pé ou de carro e esta noite escolham com cuidado o local onde deixam a viatura estacionada. Evitem locais com árvores de ramos envelhecidos, andaimes de obras, gruas, estaleiros com chapas prontas a voar, caixotes de lixo que pensam que têm asas,  sinais de transito já seguros por um fio, marquises duvidosas e varandas com plantas e vasos mesmo a pedir que se estilhassem no chão. Conselho (meu) de quem aqui há uns anos viu cair um vaso a 2 metros da cabeça num dia de vento e não ganhou para o susto.

Também é possível que falte a electricidade ou Net nalguns locais, se puderem partilhem telemóvel com conhecidos para reportar via SMS.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui já cheira a tempestade, fui espreitar o mar para sul. A passarada em terra está agitada. Tenham cuidado com o vento, evitem circular a pé ou de carro e esta noite escolham com cuidado o local onde deixam a viatura estacionada. Evitem locais com árvores de ramos envelhecidos, andaimes de obras, gruas, estaleiros com chapas prontas a voar, caixotes de lixo que pensam que têm asas,  sinais de transito já seguros por um fio, marquises duvidosas e varandas com plantas e vasos mesmo a pedir que se estilhassem no chão. Conselho (meu) de quem aqui há uns anos viu cair um vaso a 2 metros da cabeça num dia de vento e não ganhou para o susto.
> 
> Também é possível que falte a electricidade ou Net nalguns locais, se puderem partilhem telemóvel com conhecidos para reportar via SMS.



Para complementar, façam como eu, avisem familiares e amigos. Não custa nada, está à distância de um SMS.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui, já chove e o vento está ameaçador...A temperatura vai caindo, estando agora nos 11.9ºC e a pressão mantém-se nos 1007hpa...


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui já cheira a tempestade, fui espreitar o mar para sul. A passarada em terra está agitada. Tenham cuidado com o vento, evitem circular a pé ou de carro e esta noite escolham com cuidado o local onde deixam a viatura estacionada. Evitem locais com árvores de ramos envelhecidos, andaimes de obras, gruas, estaleiros com chapas prontas a voar, caixotes de lixo que pensam que têm asas,  sinais de transito já seguros por um fio, marquises duvidosas e varandas com plantas e vasos mesmo a pedir que se estilhassem no chão. Conselho (meu) de quem aqui há uns anos viu cair um vaso a 2 metros da cabeça num dia de vento e não ganhou para o susto.
> 
> Também é possível que falte a electricidade ou Net nalguns locais, se puderem partilhem telemóvel com conhecidos para reportar via SMS.




Mas isto afinal é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Espanha a dias atrás???


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Por aqui já chove, e o vento está ameaçador...
11.8º de temperatura, e a pressão mantém-se nos 1007hpa...
De facto, já cheira mesmo a tempestade...


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Já caíram uns pingos. Está um gelo na rua e com o vento...


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

cardu disse:


> Mas isto afinal é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Espanha a dias atrás???



Não, não se compara do nível dos gradientes. Mas todo o cuidado é pouco. Nas nossas cidades meio caóticas não é preciso muito para levares com um vaso em cima da cabeça ou um ramo de árvore em cima do carro.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

C.R disse:


> Sim, eu sei, e já fui ao lidl de Lamego e não havia... Com muita pena minha... Devia estar esgotado... Também nem sempre tenho a oportunidade de la ir... Ainda não tenho carta de condução, mas já ando a tratar do assunto... lol. Quando ao termômetro cirvo-me com este... Embora não seja grande coisa.  No entanto a temperatura baixou ligeiramente, estão 5. qualquer coisa. Bah 5C mais coisa menos coisa. Ah, uma pergunta, por aqui a chuva durante a noite e a amanha de amanha não será tão intensa como se espera no sul pois não?




Tives-te azar ainda hoje tive num Lidl aqui da minha zona e não faltavam la termometros lol

quanto à chuva, pelas imagens de satelite parece que a parte mais activa da depressão esta mais pro centro e sul, mas nós tambem não devemos escapar a umas chuvadas...

e se tas com 5ºC agora por ai acredito que ainda tenhas uma surpresa durante a noite  


por aqui sigo com 9.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

cardu disse:


> Mas isto afinal é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Espanha a dias atrás???



em Espanha os ventos chegaram aos 180km/h!!! Esta situação poderá trazer ventos com rajadas máximas de 120km/h!! Embora altos, ainda muito distantes do que aconteceu em Espanha!! De qualquer forma é uma situação muito preocupante e que deverá ser seguida com muita atenção por parte das autoridades...principalmente nas zonas mais sujeitas a inundações!!


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

A média máxima do vento aqui aumentou para 44,7km/h WSW e a rajada máxima é de 61,7km/h SW feitos agora mesmo até apita o vento


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Aqui o vento também começa a ficar forte:

*59.5 km/h  (18:12)*


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

por aqui esta tudo preparado...

maquina fotografica, portatil com bateria cheia, net movel. venha ela.


----------



## Stinger (31 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Por aqui ja avisto um ceu negro carregado ao longe para o lado do mar ai vem elaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

kikofra disse:


> por aqui esta tudo preparado...
> 
> maquina fotografica, portatil com bateria cheia, net movel. venha ela.



E lanterna...

Por aqui ceu negro, rolos e pronto para a festa...


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

alguem sabe como estao os caudais dos rios e ribeiras de leiria?


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Por aquí na Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo agora com 10.4ºC


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

]ToRnAdO[;121706 disse:
			
		

> E lanterna...
> 
> Por aqui ceu negro, rolos e pronto para a festa...



tenho de ver se a vou buscar... Tambem tenho aqui um gerador, falta é o combustivel.


----------



## Acardoso (31 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

bem por aqui caíram os primeiros aguaceiros...o céu esta bem escuro!!!o vento também esta a aumentar...estou de braços aberto pa receber esta "menina"
 a estação continua em alerta de tempestade...


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Tives-te azar ainda hoje tive num Lidl aqui da minha zona e não faltavam la termometros lol
> 
> quanto à chuva, pelas imagens de satelite parece que a parte mais activa da depressão esta mais pro centro e sul, mas nós tambem não devemos escapar a umas chuvadas...
> 
> ...



É mesmo uma pena, tava baratuxo e tudo... :-(    Deviam de tar aqui alguns... Agora paciência... É o que da viver no fim do mundo! (Interior)Também es do norte? Desculpa mas eu como estou a utilizar a internet no telemóvel só vejo os nomes e os comentários mais nada. Só logo apartir da meia noite e k tenho net... Visto que gastei 1gb, referente a este mês! É uma fortuna de internet!  Bem, mudando de assunto k isto não interessa a ninguém, por aqui esta tudo na mesma, na sem vestígios de chuva, esta que deverá chegar mais para o fim da noite... Lol. Bons registos pa vocês e valentes trovoadas! :-)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Estou com chuva fraca e *10,6 ºC*. Acumulados *2,4 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## sandra santos (31 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

por aqui ja chove,e o ceu esta super escuro e as nuvens estão mesmo cheias(como diz a minha filha)

kikofra,liguei a minha tia,ai na ponte das mestras e ela diz que o lena desceu,não o que ela queria mas desceu,se chover muito durante a noite e coincidir com a mare cheia há cheia na certa.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

Aqui no lugar Arrojado, o vento sopra e sopra!
Que saudades deste vento forte de Sudoeste.

Levo 1,3mm desta precipitação quase na horizontal. (3,0mm desde as 0h.)
E vai chovendo.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

sandra santos disse:


> por aqui ja chove,e o ceu esta super escuro e as nuvens estão mesmo cheias(como diz a minha filha)
> 
> kikofra,liguei a minha tia,ai na ponte das mestras e ela diz que o lena desceu,não o que ela queria mas desceu,se chover muito durante a noite e coincidir com a mare cheia há cheia na certa.


o que passa ao pe do matadouro e do cinema city e o lena? Foi onde houveram as inundações em 2006 certo?


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Boas,

Em Setúbal vento forte...batem batem as janelas! E ainda virá mais...


----------



## storm (31 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Dia de céu pouco nublado e sol, agora por volta das 17h começou a ficar muito nublado e muito escuro, neste momento chove fraco/moderado, o vento está fraco/moderado.
Sigo com 11.8ºC.

Por aqui a passarada quase nem se viu, é habito andarem sempre de volta das minhas laranjeiras e hoje nenhum passaro esta lá
A coisa não deve ser para brincadeiras, sai à pouco de carro e nota-se muito ao volante o vento.

venha dai a animação


----------



## adiabático (31 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Desculpem-me ser "quase" totalmente "off-topic", mas não resisto!

Alguém me sabe explicar os quatro anúncios que surgem no fundo deste tópico, abaixo transcritos??! 

Supõe-se que a selecção dos mesmos seja automática com base numa avaliação de relevância feita através do conteúdo da página, não?! 

  



Psicoterapia de apoio
Psicóloga clínica, apoia adultos e crianças, na crise e depressão. 
www.anaornelas.com

Psicologia, Psicanálise e
Psiquiatria--- Avaliações e Psicoterapia- Lisboa e Faro 
www.espacopsique.com

Psicoterapia em Coimbra
Pense em si! Fale com um Psicólogo. 
www.psicronos.pt

LASIK 595€ fim dos óculos
Correcção miopia e astigmatismo Tratamento em 10 minutos 
www.semoculos.com.pt


----------



## sandra santos (31 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

isso mesmo,ela vive mesmo antes da ponte da antiga estrada para a marinha!
em 2006 ficou com cerca de 1.50 m. de água em casa.ja esta prevenida,é so subir com tudo para o primeiro andar


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

A chuva já começou a engrossar...
Õ vento está com uma velocidade média cada vez mais alta.
A temperatura está nos 11.5ºC e a pressão nos 1007hpa.
Estranho o facto de a pressão não estar a descer mais depressa...

Ps: pressão nos 1006hpa


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

A Depressão *"Érica"* ainda não mostrou o ar da sua graça, em Gaia (Canidelo).

Tirando o facto, do seu tar nublado ainda não houve precipitação alguma desta depressão (mas não tou a desesperar) 

Temp: *10,8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,0mm**

*Da Depressão *"Dina"* durante a noite 

Bem, este mês foi um fartote de chuva 
Acumulei ao todo *253.4mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

adiabático disse:


> Desculpem-me ser "quase" totalmente "off-topic", mas não resisto!
> 
> Alguém me sabe explicar os quatro anúncios que surgem no fundo deste tópico, abaixo transcritos??!
> 
> ...



Terá a ver com as depressões do "quase que nevava, quase que ia aos negativos, quase que chovia..."


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

storm disse:


> Dia de céu pouco nublado e sol, agora por volta das 17h começou a ficar muito nublado e muito escuro, neste momento chove fraco/moderado, o vento está fraco/moderado.
> Sigo com 11.8ºC.
> 
> Por aqui a passarada quase nem se viu, é habito andarem sempre de volta das minhas laranjeiras e hoje nenhum passaro esta lá
> ...


hoje ha hora de almoço parecia primavera, vi uma borboleta e tudo!


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

C.R disse:


> É mesmo uma pena, tava baratuxo e tudo... :-(    Deviam de tar aqui alguns... Agora paciência... É o que da viver no fim do mundo! (Interior)Também es do norte? Desculpa mas eu como estou a utilizar a internet no telemóvel só vejo os nomes e os comentários mais nada. Só logo apartir da meia noite e k tenho net... Visto que gastei 1gb, referente a este mês! É uma fortuna de internet!  Bem, mudando de assunto k isto não interessa a ninguém, por aqui esta tudo na mesma, na sem vestígios de chuva, esta que deverá chegar mais para o fim da noite... Lol. Bons registos pa vocês e valentes trovoadas! :-)




Sim sou nortenho  com muito gosto.

tenho colegas ai da tua zona...Lamego, Cinfães etc

Por aqui tambem continuo sem vestigios de chuva 
mas ela ha-de chegar 

temperatura estagnada nos 9.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

sandra santos disse:


> isso mesmo,ela vive mesmo antes da ponte da antiga estrada para a marinha!
> em 2006 ficou com cerca de 1.50 m. de água em casa.ja esta prevenida,é so subir com tudo para o primeiro andar


ok. obrigada.. 

em 2006 quando la fui ver aquilo tava pessoal no 1 andar de uma casa a jogar as cartas e o pessoal tudo a ver.


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Aqui começou a chover mais agora...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

não sei porque mas acho que aqui no Norte não vamos ser tão fustigados...pela erica...chegou a vez do sul e Centro


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Comunicado: devido às condições meteorológicas, deixei de poder enviar dados. Todo o material está neste momento dentro de casa (pois não tenho RS nem nada disso, pelo menos ainda). De quaquer maneira a estação continua em funcionamento mas os seus dados não são fiáveis. Por isso já não dou mais dados por hoje. Só se se justificar é que ainda vou à varanda medir a pressão e temperatura. 

----------

Vento moderado com rajadas e continua a chover fraco.


----------



## sandra santos (31 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

kikofra disse:


> ok. obrigada..
> 
> em 2006 quando la fui ver aquilo tava pessoal no 1 andar de uma casa a jogar as cartas e o pessoal tudo a ver.





 as pessoas mais velhas estão super habituadas as cheias ja nem ligam


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Por aqui lentamente a frente lá vai entrando 

A temperatura tambem vai descendo, estou com 10.8ºC  o vento é moderado/forte.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

adiabático disse:


> Desculpem-me ser "quase" totalmente "off-topic", mas não resisto!
> 
> Alguém me sabe explicar os quatro anúncios que surgem no fundo deste tópico, abaixo transcritos??!
> 
> Supõe-se que a selecção dos mesmos seja automática com base numa avaliação de relevância feita através do conteúdo da página, não?!




Sim, é automático. Esses nitidamente aparecem por causa do título da página ter "Depressão".


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Lightning disse:


> Comunicado: devido às condições meteorológicas, deixei de poder enviar dados. Todo o material está neste momento dentro de casa (pois não tenho RS nem nada disso, pelo menos ainda). De quaquer maneira a estação continua em funcionamento mas os seus dados não são fiáveis. Por isso já não dou mais dados por hoje. Só se se justificar é que ainda vou à varanda medir a pressão e temperatura.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Vento moderado com rajadas e continua a chover fraco.



Eu pelo contrário. O meu pai e eu estamos a montá-la, já só falta o pluviometro.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Vince disse:


> Sim, é automático. Esses nitidamente aparecem por causa do título da página ter "Depressão".



Então também já está explicado o porque de tanta publicidade do Benfica no forum


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

5,4ºC e o céu já totalmente coberto por nuvens altas, mas pouco espessas.


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Então também já está explicado o porque de tanta publicidade do Benfica no forum





Por aqui tenho 3,6ºC, estava a descer bem até há meia hora quando o céu ficou mais nublado. Aqui a frente só chega dentro de umas horas, por volta da meia noite, espero que a temperatura vá descendo até lá.

Os extremos do dia foram 2,7ºC / 6,9ºC, se bem que a mínima ainda se pode alterar.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu pelo contrário. O meu pai e eu estamos a montá-la, já só falta o pluviometro.



Boa sorte então.  Esta noite vais registar dados bastante preciosos.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Lightning disse:


> Comunicado: devido às condições meteorológicas, deixei de poder enviar dados. Todo o material está neste momento dentro de casa (pois não tenho RS nem nada disso, pelo menos ainda). De quaquer maneira a estação continua em funcionamento mas os seus dados não são fiáveis. Por isso já não dou mais dados por hoje. Só se se justificar é que ainda vou à varanda medir a pressão e temperatura.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Vento moderado com rajadas e continua a chover fraco.



Deixa lá, enquanto um dos sensores não voar, eu vou colocando os dados...


----------



## Bruno (31 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Boas, 

Aqui está a chover de forma moderada, o vento moderado a forte, e a temperatura nos 10,2ºC.

A mim faz-me lembrar aquela noite de 14 Maio de 1994, em que o Benfica espetou 6 ao Sporting!


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Então também já está explicado o porque de tanta publicidade do Benfica no forum



Um clube tão "Especial" merece um destaque superior e centralizado!

E sigo com 2,6mm de «Érica» que vem na horizontal!


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Por _Moscavide_:

Temp: *10,6ºC*
Hum: *87%*
Pressão: *1004,2hPa*
Precipitação acumulada: *3,6mm*
Rain Rate: *2,0mm/h*


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Por aqui também tenho tudo preparado. Tripé, máquina fotográfica, pilhas de reserva (para a máquina, claro) e o portátil à mão.

Agora é esperar pelo lado mais activo da Érica... 

Por aqui espera-se pela grande acção ao som de um bom _eurodance..._ 

----

Mesmo com a estação dentro de casa, a pressão continua actualizada e a baixar. 1005 mb agora.


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando, a chuva cai com maior intensidade e a temperatura tem descido.
Estão 11,2ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Lightning disse:


> Mesmo com a estação dentro de casa, a pressão continua actualizada e a baixar. 1005 mb agora.



Como é óbvio. 

O sensor barométrico encontra-se na consola da estação.

Não pensaste em pôr a consola lá fora para medir a pressão, pois não? 

A pressão é igual fora ou dentro de casa e nenhum dos sensores que se montam no exterior transmitem informação barométrica; esta faz parte da consola interior.


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

escutei agora na antena 1 que o mau tempo vai chegar  daqui a 2 horas, cerca das 21 horas .... distritos mais afectados são leiria, santarem, lisboa, beja e faro...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

MeteoPtg tudo bem!

Isso por ai está escuro . A tua pressão está correcta , a pressão actual por aqui é de 1010hPa e no Redondo (EMA do Kraliv) é de 1011hPa. Será normal uma diferença tão acentuada em pouco mais de 50kms?


A temperatura é de 9,6ºC e a pressão, como já referi é de 1010hPa e com sinal de descida. A HR está nos 66% e subindo. A estação já acusa chuva forte .[/QUOTE]

*Por cá tudo calmo, para já.Ainda não chove!!! Sigo com 7,3º C e 1005 hPa. Relativamente á pressão, eu ajustei a minha estação com os valores que o IM fornecia para Portalegre. As diferenças com Elvas e Redondo realmente são um bocado exageradas (4 e 5 hPa) Quando o IM disponibilizar os dados actuais já podemos confirmar.Porque será que têm estado em baixo desde ontem??? Estranho!!!!*


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Como é óbvio.
> 
> O sensor barométrico encontra-se na consola da estação.
> 
> ...



Ora aqui está a prova de que com a meteorologia se está sempre a aprender. Desconhecia totalmente essa informação e não tenho vergonha em dizê-lo porque ninguém nasce ensinado.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

O céu está totalmente carregado já não deve faltar muito..


----------



## joao paulo (31 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

T: 4,7 º C
HR: 76% 
Cai um chuvisco muito ténue


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*SL pressure (hPa): Sat 31 Jan 18:00 GMT*
*SL pressure Trend (last 3 hours) *

Funchal (56 m)  1014 hPa  - 1,6 hPa in 3 hours  
Funchal/Madeira (49 m)  1013 hPa  steady  
Porto Santo (82 m)  1013 hPa  steady  
Sagres (26 m)  1010 hPa  - 2,2 hPa in 3 hours  
*Portalegre (590 m)  1010 hPa  - 0,9 hPa in 3 hours  *
Faro (8 m)  1010 hPa  decreasing  
Beja (247 m)  1009 hPa  steady  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m)  1009 hPa  - 1,7 hPa in 3 hours  
Flores (29 m)  1009 hPa  increasing  
Evora (246 m)  1008 hPa  - 2,1 hPa in 3 hours  
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m)  1008 hPa  - 3,1 hPa in 3 hours  
Horta (62 m)  1008 hPa  + 1,7 hPa in 3 hours  
Santa Maria (100 m)  1007 hPa  increasing  
Castelo Branco (384 m)  1007 hPa  - 0,9 hPa in 3 hours  
Horta/Faial (41 m)  1007 hPa  steady  
Sintra/Granja (130 m)  1006 hPa  decreasing  
Braganca (692 m)  1006 hPa  - 0,3 hPa in 3 hours  
Montijo (11 m)  1006 hPa  decreasing  
Vila Real (562 m)  1006 hPa  - 1,0 hPa in 3 hours  
Lissabon/Geof (95 m)  1006 hPa  - 3,0 hPa in 3 hours  
Viseu (644 m)  1006 hPa  - 2,0 hPa in 3 hours  
Lisbon (105 m)  1005 hPa  decreasing  
Coimbra (179 m)  1005 hPa  - 3,1 hPa in 3 hours  
Ovar/Maceda (22 m)  1004 hPa  - 3,7 hPa in 3 hours  
Monte Real (54 m)  1004 hPa  decreasing  
Lajes/Terceira (54 m)  1004 hPa  increasing  
Ponta Delgada (72 m)  1004 hPa  increasing  
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m)  1004 hPa  - 7,7 hPa in 3 hours  
Angra do Heroismo (76 m)  1004 hPa  + 0,5 hPa in 3 hours  
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m)  1002 hPa  decreasing  

Fonte: WEeatherOnline


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Sou só eu que não consigo ver os valores das observações de superficie no site do IM? Ou é o site deles que está com algum problema?


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Sou só eu que não consigo ver os valores das observações de superficie no site do IM? Ou é o site deles que está com algum problema?



Eles estão a actualizar os dados já há algumas horas. Também não consigo ver desde as 5 da tarde. O problema não é teu, não te preocupes.

Lá em cima aparece: "Dados em actualização, por favor tente mais tarde."


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Sou só eu que não consigo ver os valores das observações de superficie no site do IM? Ou é o site deles que está com algum problema?



nínguem consegue ver, pois os dados estão em actualização


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Sou só eu que não consigo ver os valores das observações de superficie no site do IM? Ou é o site deles que está com algum problema?



Hoje de madrugada tentei ver, mas estava constantemente em actualização...
Por aqui, vai chovendo bem, com 11.3ºC, 1006hpa e muito vento...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Lightning disse:


> Eles estão a actualizar os dados já há algumas horas. Também não consigo ver desde as 5 da tarde. O problema não é teu, não te preocupes.
> 
> Lá em cima aparece: "Dados em actualização, por favor tente mais tarde."



OK!! Ainda não tinha reparado nessa parte que diz que está em actualização!!! Obrigado.


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Sigo pelo centro de lisboa ,temp 10,8,vento moderado de SW/W,chove fraco mas certinho....a pressão atmosférica baixou para os 1004 hpa,e já tocou o alarme


----------



## joao paulo (31 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

e um pouco mais acima o condicionamento natural


----------



## Snow (31 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Boas!!

Por aqui a Erica ainda não se manifestou.

Por agora

10,1ºc
o vento ainda se mantem fraco.


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde encontrar as fotos que foram aqui postadas da madeira? É que ando farto de correr o topico de tras para a frente e não as vejo ... =S


----------



## storm (31 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

Prontos, ja deixou de chover fraco, já a um bocado que chove moderado, não sei bem mas a luz deve ir faltar esta noite(de tempo em tempo pisca)


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Remando um pouco contra a maré, por aqui 2.9ºC e céu muito nublado.

Não se descarta, para já, a hipótese de vir a nevar com a chegada da frente ao Nordeste Transmontano.

Fim de tarde interessante, este...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Chove bem na Trofa...hehehe

http://www.atdhe.net/live-tv-2824.html


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

João Ferreira disse:


> nínguem consegue ver, pois os dados estão em actualização



Só é pena estarem em actualização desde ontem as 17h...
É uma actualização das grandes.

Imagem de radar!


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

aqui a intensidade da chuva e do vento continua a aumentar...
Isto promete


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Por aqui chove moderadamente há 2 horas,praticamente sem parar..O vento vai de moderado a forte.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Pressão
999  mb

ja esta no numero do diabo


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

aqui ja chove bem vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado com rajadas. À medida que as horas passam o vento vai aumentando.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

parece que vao reiniciar o servidor...


----------



## storm (31 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

O vento esta a aumentar  de intensidade, a chuva ja vem de rajada


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

sim vao ,no maximo 5 minutos dizem....


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

meu deus abri a janela, já esta um tempo daqueles de tempestade, faz vento e a chuva cai toda de lado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Continua a chover e o dia vai rendendo.
Acumulei, até agora, *6,0 mm* de precipitação.
A pressão continua a sua queda, encontrando-se já nos *1002,6 hPa*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Boas! Sigo já com 4.1 mm acumulados.

Lá fora chove com intensidade e o vento também está cada vez mais forte. A pressão está 1003.1 hPa, a seta de tendência continua a piscar (sinal de queda brusca da pressão = temporal).


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

jppm89 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde encontrar as fotos que foram aqui postadas da madeira? É que ando farto de correr o topico de tras para a frente e não as vejo ... =S



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-madeira-janeiro-2009-a-3014.html


----------



## Dark_Cloud (31 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Boas,

Aqui por queluz até esteve uma tarde agradável. Sol mas muito vento e nuvens bem pretas a virem da serra de sintra.

Neste momento chove mesmo a sério há pelo menos 2h e 30.

Vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando.

Vamos a ver a noite


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui já chove 

temperatura nos 9.5ºC


----------



## Luis França (31 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

O fim de tarde na Ericeira....


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

ja esta up!


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Boa noite 

Poderá ser a noite mais interessante deste Inverno por aqui : chuva forte,vento forte e trovoadas   As trovoadas é o unico ingrediente que não será certo,mas as outras 2 já estão mais que certas,alias já chegaram!


----------



## storm (31 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Bem isto esta a ficar bonito, chove moderado/forte e o vento ja vem com rajadas fortes e parece querer aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

bem pela cova da beira tenho 8,6º, com a primeira chuva do dia ainda fraca e vento muito calmo

cumps


----------



## Dark_Cloud (31 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Ocorrências activas neste momento:





E ainda não há previsões de alerta laranja...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Continua a descer bem, 1002 mb 

Quanto aos outros dados, posso adiantar que o vento sopra moderado com rajadas, e que as árvores mais frágeis que se encontram nas traseiras do meu prédio se dobram quase ao meio quando o vento sopra com mais intensidade.

O temporal a sério é só a partir das 21 horas, segundo abocado ouvi na rádio. Alguém me explica o porquê disso? 

---------

Atenção agora aos Telejornais, podem adiantar informações sobre esta noite e madrugada. Eu vou ver.


----------



## carollinalmeida (31 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Bem..por aqui está tudo normal..chuva moderada, vento fraco..nada de especial. É o pão nosso de cada dia


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Chove de forma moderada na horizontal, o vento sopra com rajadas entre os 50 e os 60km/h, levo acumulados  6,3mm...


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Começou a chuva aqui em Valença.

8,3º e vento moderado.


----------



## frusko (31 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

Dark_Cloud onde posso ver isso das estradas cortadas etc.por favor podes me dizer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

A temperatura sobe para os *10,9 ºC*.
A precipitação acumulada eleva-se para os *7,6 mm*, depois da rajada de *41,8 km/h* de há pouco.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

A média do vendo aumentou agora para 54,3km/h..rajada máxima  64,5km/h agora mesmo


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Chuva moderada e vento a fortalecer-se cada vez mais.

É de salientar que neste momento a vala já começa a encher bem, e ainda nem sequer chegou a "Érica em força". Será que amanhã de manhã vou acordar (isto é, se não fizer directa claro ) com água mesmo à porta de casa, como em 1997?


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Continua a descer bem a pressão: neste momento 1002.3 hPa

A precipitação acumulada é de 5.6 mm

Continua a chover moderado e o vento é forte com rajadas.


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Bela Noite que se está a compor.

11.4ºC Com tendência a subir ligeiramente

HR 89% a subir bem

Vento na ordem dos 30 Km/h com uma rajada de 59,5 Km

Precipitação 2.6mm

Pressão 1002.8 hpa a descer pois claro


----------



## Dark_Cloud (31 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Tá a ficar agreste... já se ouve o algeroz a abanar com a quantidade da água...


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

10H----1014hpa
12H----1013hpa
14H----1012hpa
16H----1008hpa
17H----1007hpa
18H----1005hpa
19H----1004hpa
20H----1003hpa

Rajada máxima. 64,5km/h SW

Precipitação acumulada:9,5mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

Umas rajadas potentes agora. Infelizmente o meu anemómetro está do lado oposto ao do vento, maneiras que está a apanhar resquícios das rajadas.

1001.9 hPa
10.6ºC
6.1 mm


----------



## jpaulov (31 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Parece que a "D. Érica" está empenhada em afogar a lampionagem!!! 
a avaliar pelas imagens da tv, daqui a pouco aquilo é uma piscina! 
Aqui, pelo contrário, tudo sequinho!!!


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Boa noite
Por aqui o vento tem soprado na casa dos 30km/h.
Temp. actual 10.0ºC
Pressão:998.6hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Lightning disse:


> Chuva moderada e vento a fortalecer-se cada vez mais.
> 
> É de salientar que neste momento a vala já começa a encher bem, e ainda nem sequer chegou a "Érica em força". Será que amanhã de manhã vou acordar (isto é, se não fizer directa claro ) com água mesmo à porta de casa, como em 1997?



Espero que não encha a vala, porque tenho que ir trabalhar de manhã cedo...
Se transbordar, tenho que ir dar uma "granda bolta"...
Sigo com 11.3ºC, 1005hpa (não sei de quanto em quanto tempo é que actualiza), chuva forte, e vento forte também...
Ps: Um dos sensores deixou de transmitir...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

A pressão desce a pique para os *1001,6 hPa* e a precipitação acumulada está já nos *9,0 mm*.


----------



## Sirilo (31 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Em Belmonte tb já chegou a Érica, brindou-me com uma bela rajada de vento e chuva a bater na janela.


----------



## Met (31 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Por Loures muito vento e muita chuva!
Está a ficar uma noite inverno à seria!!!


----------



## WhiteHope (31 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Aqui chove com alguma intensidade já há algum tempo!

O vento mantém-se forte!

Aguarda impacientemente as trovoadas !


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Rajadas fortíssimas por aqui com chuva moderada...A média do vento aumenta para 59,7km/h WSW, a rajada máxima é de 64,5km/h e cada vez mais as rajadas tocam os 60km/h...

11,9ºC
11,6mm


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

jppm89 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde encontrar as fotos que foram aqui postadas da madeira? É que ando farto de correr o topico de tras para a frente e não as vejo ... =S



Aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-madeira-janeiro-2009-a-3014.html


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

bem aqui na Marinha Grande chove e faz vento já.  e esta tarde o mar estava agitado tambem..


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Pressão: 1002.0hPa
Rajada máxima:15.1km/h
Precipitação 1mm
HR: 85%
Temperatura exterior:9.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Já cá cantam *12,4mm* hoje!! A Temperatura encontra-se nos 11,9ºC e continua a Chover Moderado!

Pressão nos *1003 hPa*


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Espero que não encha a vala, porque tenho que ir trabalhar de manhã cedo...
> Se transbordar, tenho que ir dar uma "granda bolta"...
> Sigo com 11.3ºC, 1005hpa (não sei de quanto em quanto tempo é que actualiza), chuva forte, e vento forte também...
> Ps: Um dos sensores deixou de transmitir...



Se a vala transbordar, como ela vem desde a sobreda, calcula a volta que tens que ir dar


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

aqui já começa a chover com alguma intensidade e com Vento á mistura


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Tive de sair um bocado de carro, e algumas zonas aqui de Peniche já estão bem alagadas... 
Agora parece que a Érica acalmou um pouco... 
A pressão já desceu dos 1000 hPa. estão 998,7 hPa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *SL pressure (hPa): Sat 31 Jan 18:00 GMT*
> *SL pressure Trend (last 3 hours) *
> 
> Funchal (56 m)  1014 hPa  - 1,6 hPa in 3 hours
> ...



Obrigado...vou corrigir!!! Por aqui nada de chuva...esquisito!!! Nunca mais. No estádio da luz chove a cantâros. Não sei se o jogo chegará ao fim!!!


----------



## Henrique (31 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui chove moderado junto com vento tambem moderado e sem grandes rajadas.
10.9ºC
86% RH


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Boaspor aqui tambem já vai chovendo algum tempo em forma de aguaceiros com o vento já moderado de SE e com 7.8ºc.


----------



## Henrique (31 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos

Primeiros raios, e olhem que não são de sol! ^^


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Reparem na queda da pressão e o aumento do vento nas ultimas horas na minha estação


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Por aqui chuva fraca...vento fraco...tudo fraco  lol


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

agora estava um carro na estrada parado e agora e que vi bem como e quue a chuva cai, a chuva cai no chão com intensidade e depois e arrastada pelo vento e faz aquele aspecto de um grande temporal.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca...vento fraco...tudo fraco  lol



É o que eu tenho vindo a dizer...acho que para aqui para o norte a coisa vai ser normalissima quem me dera estar enganado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

Por cá a Erica já deixou a ilha. Neste momento ainda algum vento mas o céu já com abertas e durante a tarde nao choveu.

A máxima foi de 18,8ºC 

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 31 de Janeiro de 2009 19:31:47

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,3
Trend (per hour) -0,6
Average today    17,8
Wind chill       15,3
Heat index       15,3
Dew Point        7,3
Rel Humidity     60%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     12,2 E
Average Speed    6,7 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      6,6
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 87,9
Total this year  87,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1013,0
Trend (per hour) +1,4


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

A pressão ainda não baixou dos 1002 mb. 

Já são quase 21h. A festa rija deve de estar a chegar.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

A pressão caiu para os 1003hpa, a temperatura mantém-se mais ou menos estável, nos 11.3ºC, o vento e a chuva estão moderados a fortes...


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> É o que eu tenho vindo a dizer...acho que para aqui para o norte a coisa vai ser normalissima quem me dera estar enganado.



Pois também m parece...mas pode ser que as coisas melhorem (ou piorem no caso) 

a temperatura vai descendo devagarinho....*8.6ºC*


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

Ainda não há trovoadas assinaladas no IM.


----------



## Henrique (31 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

trepkos disse:


> Ainda não há trovoadas assinaladas no IM.



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

Acabou agora de descer. 1001 mb.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

Por aqui continua a chover bem, já levo 9 mm  estou com 11.2ºC e rajada máxima de 66 km/h, e pressão nos 1001hpa.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (31 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

Boas Noites 

Temp min 6.9 ºC
Temp max 12.3 ºC 
Precipitacao acumulada 10 mm 
Pressao 999.2 hPa


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Henrique disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos



Porreiro, já vêm lá


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

O vento até assobia... Está bonito isto...


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui apenas caíram umas gotas há bocado, a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 3,8ºC.


----------



## jaca (31 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Boa noite


Por ca o vento anda assim.......

chuva forte .
pressao 998.4hpa
tem. 9.4º


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Rajada máxima de 20.1 km/hora.
Nem dá para ver uma folha a voar.

Entretanto já levo 2.4mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Continua a chuva moderada, o vento está forte com rajadas...

A pressão está agora nos 1000.9 hPa
Temperatura de 10.2ºC
Precipitação de 7.7 mm


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-madeira-janeiro-2009-a-3014.html



Obrigado vizinho!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Começa a chover agora. Continuo com 7,3º C


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

boas

Aqui em Sesimbra a chuva foi uma constante desde as 18h até agora, mas nunca foi forte, o vento com a chegada da chuva aumentou tanto o sustentado como a rajada.

A temperatura está nos 10ºc.

abraços


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Aqui está a dar-lhe forte e feio, rajadas muito fortes muitas na casa dos 60km/h a 65km/h e a chuva cai de forma moderada  metendo a cabeça fora da janela é cá um barulho 

12,2ºC e acumulados desde as 00h 17,9mm


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Tenho dois gatos metidos debaixo da cama que não saem de lá, desde que o vento aumentou. Ou eles sao muito maricas, ou a coisa vai ficar bera e eles precentem isso ... 

Abraços


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

miguel disse:


> Aqui está a dar-lhe forte e feio, rajadas muito fortes muitas na casa dos 60km/h a 65km/h e a chuva cai de forma moderada  metendo a cabeça fora da janela é cá um barulho
> 
> 12,2ºC e acumulados desde as 00h 17,9mm



Quem me dera que estivesse aqui como aí.
Rajada máxima:24.4km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Por aqui 67.7 km/h  mesmo agora.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

jppm89 disse:


> Tenho dois gatos metidos debaixo da cama que não saem de lá, desde que o vento aumentou. Ou eles sao muito maricas, ou a coisa vai ficar bera e eles precentem isso ...
> 
> Abraços



eu ia mais pela primeira opção


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Vento moderado com rajadas. Ainda não pode ser considerado forte. 

Hoje é a primeira vez, desde que conheço este fórum e desde que tenho uma estação meteorológica (5 de novembro de 2008) que vou ver um valor de pressão com 3 dígitos.


----------



## Teles (31 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Boa noite!
Por aqui vento moderado com algumas rajadas
Chuva moderada a forte
Pressão 999hpa
temperatura actual 8.9


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

o estadio da luz parece uma piscina


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Por aqui começou a chover perto das 8h00 e neste momento parece começar a intensificar a chuva. O vento sopra moderado.
temp. nos 9º


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

boa noite

chuva moderada e vento moderado..estou com 8.5¤C

grande noite :-D


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Não tenho anemómetro, mas as rajadas aqui estão a intensificar-se, e muito...
Abana tudo...


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Sigo pelo centro de lisboa com temp 12.4c,chove moderadamente,vento moderado com rajadas fortes!!!pressão sempre a descer......1001hpa .bons registos,eu não sei as marés!?mas se continua assim a chuver em lisboa mais 2 horitas vai haver problemas,!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Por aqui acabo de ter 73.8 km/h


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Sem duvida que a muito que não via uma noite assim, chuva moderada e vento com rajadas muito fortes que fazem dobrar as árvores mais resistentes


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Primeiros pingos em Moura! E pelo radar isto promete!!! 
Vento moderado e temperatura nos 9,6.ºC
1006 hPa.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui acabo de ter 73.8 km/h


O quanto eu queria ter essas rajadas aqui para testar a nova estação

Rajada máxima: 28.4km/hora.
Precipitação: 2.9mm
Temperatura 9.8ºC 
Pressão: 1008hPa


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Começou a "descascar" aqui em Faro, entre chuva e aguaceiros. O vento aumentou também. E até está mais frio do que eu esperava. Enfim vai começar...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Imagens fantásticas das cheias no Mondego, em Coimbra. Ver jornal "Diário de Coimbra" de hoje.

http://www.diariocoimbra.pt/


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

não a nada melhor que uma noite a ouvir o som da  chuva e do vento e a ver um belo jogo de futebol aquatico..lol


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

na tvi entretanto vao falar do tempo.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Aqui não se passa nada!
3.8º


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Pressão actual: 1000 mb


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

fogo aqui em vfxira ta a ficar medonho mesmo!!! 

Confesso que até estou com um certo receio detse temporal


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Rajada de 30.9km/hora.
Se continuar assim a aumentar às 0h tenho rajadas de 60,70km/h.
Precipitação: 3.2mm


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

Bem vinda Erica! Começam a cair os primeiros chuviscos e vento fraco por vezes moderado. Se a chuva aumentar e a temperatura baixar mais 2C amanha terei aki um valente nevão... A temperatura segundo o meu termômetro a mercúrio ronda aproximadamente 3.5C... Será que vamos ter muitas surpresas esta noite? Hum! Isto promete! Tem é que vir chuva e um pouco mais de vento! Lol...


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

A pressão continua a descer que é uma coisa parva: 999.3 hPa

8.8 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

A Pressão está a cair bem! *1001 hPa* neste momento!!

Temperatura nos 11,7ºC
Vento Moderado, raramente passsando os 40 km/h, nos 32,4 km/h actualmente, de S (180º)


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Lightning disse:


> Pressão actual: 1000 mb



Ainda não percebi de quanto em quanto tempo é que a minha actualiza (é a torre do Lidl - se alguém souber avise...).
De qualquer forma, o vento está cada vez mais forte.
12.1ºC e 1003hpa...


----------



## Hazores (31 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

boa noite

com a intensidade do vento a manter-se todo o dia (velocidade média de 38 km/h) e com a rajada máxima na terceira registada na praia da vitória de 90 km/h.

Agora o problrma reside nas ondulação do mar que está a aumentar nas ultimas horas.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca...e o vento fraco 

Temperatura: *8.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

A pressão cai para os 1000hpa o vento sopra forte com rajadas e a chuva cai sem parar de forma moderada com pinhas grossas e já acumulei desde as 00h 26,4mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Boas.
Vento 210º 21kt (SSW 42km/h). Temperatura 14ºC, orvalho 10ºC.
Pressão 1007hpa. Acumulado hoje 0.6mm. Humidade 78%.
Rajada máxima 29kt (58km/h)


----------



## nipnip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

aqui tudo calmo... cai umas pinguinhas (literalmente) e o vento também ainda não deu sinal de vida


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

TROVÃO? AONDE? TROVOADAS?  

O vento está cada vez mais forte também aqui. Tou pa ver se amanhã acordo sem telhado.


----------



## diogogrosso (31 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Como está a situação na serra da estrela ? Recomeçou a nevar de novo ? Aqui na Batalha está muito vento e a chover.

Temperatura: 10.4C
Pressão: 994mb


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Boas, aqui, chuva fraca/moderada com pingos grossos, já registei o 1 mm, o vento esse já sopra forte com algumas rajadas


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Gerofil disse:


> CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia



Como é que obtens esse quadro, *Gerofil*?


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Ponto de situação: é impressão minha, ou os efeitos mais a sério da Erica apenas se têm feito sentir na zona da Grande Lisboa?


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

nipnip disse:


> aqui pela capital do douro tudo calmo... cai umas pinguinhas (literalmente) e o vento também ainda não deu sinal de vida



Que eu saiba a capital do Douro é Lamego!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Continua pingando mas ainda nada de muito significativo...
Ela chegará, bem sei, mas esperar faz desesperar...
Nada como uma boa dose de chuva para alimentar Alqueva e fazer uma boa rega aos campos... é que aqui pelo Baixo Alentejo a chuva não tem sido assim tanta... e o fantasma da seca anda sempre pairando por estas bandas...


----------



## ct5iul (31 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

BOM NOITE

Temp actual 10.8ºC/ UTC 21:26
Pressão: 999.8Hpa - UTC 21:26
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Forte 32.4 km/h - UTC 21:26
Escala de Beaufort :5
Direção do Vento: S/SW - UTC 21:26
Temperatura do vento: 4.2ºC - UTC 21:26
Humidade Relativa: 93 % - UTC 21:26
Chuva Precipitação: 10.5mm - UTC 21:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta:-Nulo UTC 11:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chove moderadamente o vento esta forte rajada máxima de 41.1km/h


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

onde é que anda a trovoada???


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

O vento nas últimas 24 horas por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

999 mb.  Não chove. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Por aqui neste momento chove moderado, o vento sopra por vezes moderado, pressão 1007.7hPa e a temperatura é de 10.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Parece que o sensor actualiza apenas de hora a hora... Baixou numa hora dos 1003hpa para os 1001hpa.
A temperatura mantém-se nos 11.4ºC.
Vento forte com rajadas, chuva moderada...


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

As trovoadas, os alertas e os aguaceiros fortes referem-se ao pós frontal certo?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

thunderboy disse:


> As trovoadas e os aguaceiros fortes é no pós frontal certo?



Sim, será a parte mais interessante deste evento, isto na minha prespectiva.


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

aqui a tv ficou com "formigueiro" durante 1 segundo... será a trovoada a chegar???


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Liguei a tv e de facto verifico que "as alfaces" estão a ser bem regadas". 

Por aqui continua chuva fraca, vento moderado e 7,7º


----------



## tclor (31 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Vento moderado a forte de Este/Sueste
Rajada máx. 50 km/h
Pressão: 1001 hpa
Temp. 4,2º


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

87.8 km/h


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Penso que sim...que o melhor deverá vir durante a madrugada-manhã.


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que sim...que o melhor deverá vir durante a madrugada-manhã.



lá vai ter de ser uma directa...


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Meus caros, vou dormir, deixo o registo final: 11.4ºC, 1001hpa, vento forte a muito forte, chuva moderada...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Meus caros, vou dormir, deixo o registo final: 11.4ºC, 1001hpa, vento forte a muito forte, chuva moderada...
> Até amanhã!



Vais perder o melhor da festa... 

Eu se aguentar faço directa


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

A rajada mais forte até agora foi de 34.5km/h.
A pressão vai nos 999.0hPa


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Finalmente...chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Acabo de atingir os *999 hPa*!!

O Vento atingiu os 49,2 km/h há pouco, e a Temperatura está nos 12,0ºC


----------



## Pina (31 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Previsões de trovoada para coimbra?


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Lightning disse:


> Vais perder o melhor da festa...
> 
> Eu se aguentar faço directa



E a partir de quando é que é o melhor da festa, é que a Érica está a ser uma desilusão.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

3.6º em Bragança...já só queria que descesse mais 2.6º...
E chuvesse muito!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

João Soares disse:


> Como é que obtens esse quadro, *Gerofil*?



Seleccionando o ícon Versão HTML da Home Page do site do Instituto de Meteorologia (Campo inferior direito).


----------



## ALV72 (31 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Aqui em Poiares, e depois do Furacão MANTORRAS, começa o vento e a chuva. Vamos vêr o que isto dá


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> 87.8 km/h



Como eu adorava ter um anemómetro!
Enfim...

Chuva continua e na horizontal que até faz fumo quando bate na parede dos prédios.

16,7mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Agora sim, vento forte a muito forte. Ouve-se tudo a bater, portas, janelas, roupa, até se ouve o vento a uivar no telhado. O vento lá fora deve de rondar os 80 km/h (isto relatado desta maneira até pareço um daqueles cientistas a relatar os furacões, quando estão dentro dos abrigos ).


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Boa noite amantes da Érica! 

Por esta cidade, nada de chuva, o vento já se vai sentindo e os galhos mais pequenos da árvores lá vão mexendo. A pressão continua a sua grande descida e já vou nos 1007hPa. a temperatura tem igualmente descido bem  e já conto com 7,9ºC . Venha de lá essa maluca da Érica que aqui os alentejanos também a querem!


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

thunderboy disse:


> E a partir de quando é que é o melhor da festa, é que a Érica está a ser uma desilusão.



Podes crer


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

O que impressiona aqui é o vento médio constante, não é nada extremo, mas é espectacular assim o vento sempre a assoprar sem pausas. De vez em quando vem uma ou outra rajada isolada que rondará os 70km/h.


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

o vento esta forte e a chuva moderadao melhor virá entre as 11 da noite de hoje e as 6 da manhã de amanhã sendo o pico de vento entre as 11 da noite e as 3 da madrugada.
no cabo carvoeiro a velocidade media do vento ronda os 67km.h


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Seleccionando o ícon Versão HTML da Home Page do site do Instituto de Meteorologia (Campo inferior direito).



Obrigado, pela informação, *Gerofil*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_

Vento e chuva moderado/a 

Temp: *8,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada pela "Érica": *6,0mm*
Precipitação total desde as 00h: *10,0mm*

E o Mês de Janeiro acaba com 263,4mm de precipitação 
Até um exagero de água


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Vince disse:


> O que impressiona aqui é o vento médio constante, não é nada extremo, mas é espectacular assim o vento sempre a assoprar sem pausas. De vez em quando vem uma ou outra rajada isolada que rondará os 70km/h.



Sem dúvida espetacular, mantenho os 88.7 km/h.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

agora veio uma rajada de durou 5 segundos até assobiou e a tampa do contador da luz andou para cima e para baixo1


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

stormy disse:


> no cabo carvoeiro a velocidade media do vento ronda os 67km.h



por aqui está mesmo muito vento. claro que por estas bandas é raro um dia sem vento, mas hoje está mesmo fenomenal!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

actioman disse:


> Boa noite amantes da Érica!
> 
> Por esta cidade, nada de chuva, o vento já se vai sentindo e os galhos mais pequenos da árvores lá vão mexendo. A pressão continua a sua grande descida e já vou nos 1007hPa. a temperatura tem igualmente descido bem  e já conto com 7,9ºC . Venha de lá essa maluca da Érica que aqui os alentejanos também a querem!



Boa noite.

Já corrigi a minha estação.Sigo com 6,6º. Chove continuadamente. Pressão 1007 hPa.


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira o vento também começa a se intensificar. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h até ao momento.
Sigo com 15,5ºC
75%HR
0 mm


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Aqui a rajada máxima foi a pouco de 77,9km/h numa altura que eu estava a varanda pois chovia pouco.. tive de me segurar


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

O vento aqui também é forte, mas não o consigo medir... Bom, 997.9 hPa

10.3 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Por aqui já cairam 4 mm (3 dos quais referentes à Érica), a pressão estava nos 1006 hPa e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 24,6 km/h (pensei que já tivesse sido maior!). O melhor acho que ainda estará para vir, lá mais para a madrugada...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

O vento aqui quando é mais forte faz um barulho de tal maneira que parece o comboio da Fertagus (eu moro a uns metros da linha) a passar.


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Boas


11.7º C subindo

Precipitação 9.2mm (moderada)

998.1 hpa 

Vento : 46.9 km  Rajada de 64.3 km


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> 3.6º em Bragança...já só queria que descesse mais 2.6º...
> E chuvesse muito!



Aos de *Bragança*: se o vento predomina de *sul *haverá condições para que ocorra precipitação em forma de neve aí em Bragança?


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Esta Érica está a ser uma tamanha desilusão

Ainda só levo 5.3mm


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Por aqui a chuva e o vento continuam fracos 

temperatura *8.1ºC*


----------



## redragon (31 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Por aqui começou a chover à cerca de 30 minutos. nada de especial até agora


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

A temperatura manterse-a assim durante toda a noite ou prevêem que desça mais um pouco? Alguém sabe dixer? Obrigado. Passou de chuviscos para chuva fraca e vento fraco "quando sopra"! A temperatura  ronda os 4C...


----------



## Madragoa (31 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Sigo pelo centro de lisboa ,Temp 11,6.vento forte,com rajadas muito fortes ,chove moderado a forte,pressão sempre a descer.998 hpa,``estrada piornos,torre!!serra da estrela fechada`` (informação sic noticias)


----------



## Gongas (31 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

por Coimbra já sopra um vento frio com rajadas...já tive de recolher o toldo antes que se estrague. a chuva cai fraca a moderada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 22:16)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui em V.R.S.A. chove desde o intervalo do jogo do Mantorras mas de forma fraca a moderada mas nada demais... vento moderadoa rondar os 30km/h.. tambem nada de especial!!

Vamos ver o que apartir das 00h nos reserva


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

_Post Original de thunderboy:  
E a partir de quando é que é o melhor da festa, é que a Érica está a ser uma desilusão._

Nem que fosse apenas pela maravilha das imagens de satélite, este episódio vale bem a pena, não é todos os dias, nem sequer todos os Invernos que vemos massas nebulosas tão compactas a entrar em cheio na Iberia.

Repara que estamos com chuva contínua (não períodos de chuva) em grande parte do território nacional, e tão cedo não vai cessar! Amanhã a notícia não será a neve, mas sim as cheias (Lisboa, Setúbal, Mondego, Vouga, entre outras zonas).

E já repararam nas células que estão a formar-se no pós-frente ... vêm direitinhas ao Norte do país! A noite ainda é uma criança, e a madrugada promete ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

IP4 Km 80...neve (Fonte: estradasdeportugal)


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

MeteoPtg disse:


>



Qual a fonte, qual a fonte desta imagem, please, informem, esta é mesmo em real time !!! Fico a aguardar ... 

Embora é curioso que a frente que nos afecta neste momento não é muito visível nessas imagens, apenas as células pós-frente ...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Aos de *Bragança*: se o vento predomina de *sul *haverá condições para que ocorra precipitação em forma de neve aí em Bragança?



Em Bragança cidade não deverá ocorrer, mas acredito que nas aldeia mais elevadas do concelho tal deverá ser possível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Boas noitespor aqui já há duas horas some e segue sempre moderada e acompalhada do vento com rajadas de SE max:25km/h.

A temperatura vai descendo 6.9ºc com 5.0mm.


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

MeteoPtg disse:


> IP4 Km 80...neve (Fonte: estradasdeportugal)



Confesso que não esperava neve já a esta hora no IP4, apesar das cotas do IM ... 

Aqui por Braga, chuva contínua, moderada, com vento moderado a forte ... uma noite invernal ...


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

C.R disse:


> A temperatura manterse-a assim durante toda a noite ou prevêem que desça mais um pouco? Alguém sabe dixer? Obrigado. Passou de chuviscos para chuva fraca e vento fraco "quando sopra"! A temperatura  ronda os 4C...



Talvez desça um pouco no pos frontal....esperemos que sim


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento já sopra forte e chove não tão forte. Temp a rondar os 11º C. Veremos o que nos traz a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã. A pressão continua a cair. Tenho 996 hPa.
Penso que o melhor ainda está para vir, logo que chegue a instabilidade. Segundo cartas do Metoffice, seremos atravessados por algumas linhas de convergência (cavados) até ao fim da manhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Por onde anda o nosso amigo de Montalegre?


----------



## ACalado (31 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

boa noite por aqui chove bastante, pingos enormes se a temperatura descer mais um pouco ainda pode cair sleet mas será difícil 
temp actual 4.0ºc


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o vento já sopra forte e chove não tão forte. Temp a rondar os 11º C. Veremos o que nos traz a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã. A pressão continua a cair. Tenho 996 hPa.
> Penso que o melhor ainda está para vir, logo que chegue a instabilidade. Segundo cartas do Metoffice, seremos atravessados por algumas linhas de convergência (cavados) até ao fim da manhã.


Que venham essas linhas e bem CAVADAS


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Iceberg disse:


> _Post Original de thunderboy:
> E a partir de quando é que é o melhor da festa, é que a Érica está a ser uma desilusão._
> 
> Nem que fosse apenas pela maravilha das imagens de satélite, este episódio vale bem a pena, não é todos os dias, nem sequer todos os Invernos que vemos massas nebulosas tão compactas a entrar em cheio na Iberia.
> ...



K venham elas! Já que a frente não esta a ser nada de especial pelo menos por aqui... Que tragam mais frio também... Lol


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Iceberg disse:


> Qual a fonte, qual a fonte desta imagem, please, informem, esta é mesmo em real time !!! Fico a aguardar ...
> 
> Embora é curioso que a frente que nos afecta neste momento não é muito visível nessas imagens, apenas as células pós-frente ...



Aqui vai: *http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/portugal/120.html*


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Por Bragança já chove, no entanto a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 3,6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

997 mb. Vento forte a muito forte. Chuva moderada. Uma palavra:

LINDO.


----------



## Pina (31 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o vento já sopra forte e chove não tão forte. Temp a rondar os 11º C. Veremos o que nos traz a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã. A pressão continua a cair. Tenho 996 hPa.
> Penso que o melhor ainda está para vir, logo que chegue a instabilidade. Segundo cartas do Metoffice, seremos atravessados por algumas linhas de convergência (cavados) até ao fim da manhã.



Isso será a que horas mais ou menos?

É que queria ver se dormia descansado.


----------



## GARFEL (31 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

boa noite a todos
aqui em TOMAR a unica coisa de registo foi quando pelas 17 horas(andava com o meu grupo de bikes btt pelo meio do mato) e decidi por o computador de bordo no modo termometro e..............espanto vi a temperatura descer em menos de meia hora 3.2 graus
de resto tou de acordo com o nosso colega thunderboy a erika aqui pela nossa região é um pouco decepcionante

 para todos


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Água-neve com 2.8ºC


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

vinc7e disse:


> Talvez desça um pouco no pos frontal....esperemos que sim



Sim, esperemos que sim... Lol


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Fil disse:


> Por Bragança já chove, no entanto a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 3,6ºC.



Estou curioso para ver a evolução da temperatura a partir de agora...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Por aqui agora chove fraco mas o vento é que já sopra por vezes forte, pressão de 1004hPa e 10.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

GARFEL disse:


> boa noite a todos
> aqui em TOMAR a unica coisa de registo foi quando pelas 17 horas(andava com o meu grupo de bikes btt pelo meio do mato) e decidi por o computador de bordo no modo termometro e..............espanto vi a temperatura descer em menos de meia hora 3.2 graus
> de resto tou de acordo com o nosso colega thunderboy a erika aqui pela nossa região é um pouco decepcionante
> 
> para todos


Temos que esperar pelo que a madrugada nos reserva.

Aqui está a imagem das massas de ar.


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Registo de uma rajada agora de 49 km/h


----------



## ACalado (31 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Bgc disse:


> Água-neve com 2.8ºC



é bom saber isso pode significar que esta a entrar ar frio no pós frontal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Tive, há pouco, uma rajada de *56,3 km/h*.
Continua a chover e já acumulo *17,4 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Bgc disse:


> Água-neve com 2.8ºC



Que boa noticia...a partir de agora vai dando informações, que estou mais baixo que tu!


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Nova rajada 74 Km

Luz a dar sinal que vai falhar não tarda 

 10.2 mm

Pressão 997.2 e a descer bem agora


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Para os pessimistas: esta noite não vamos ter trovoadas.

Para os optimistas: esta noite vai ser memorável... 

Vá, estou a brincar.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Por aqui já nem chove


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Bgc disse:


> Água-neve com 2.8ºC



Acreditem ou não mas por aqui apesar da alta temperatura também cai algum sleet, ia agora até ao São Bartolomeu e reparei ao caírem as gotas no vidro do carro. Já desceu umas décimas para os 3,4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Temperatura a descer...3.4º! Bem acho que vou fazer um cafezinho que a coisa promete!


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Pressão
993  mb


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Iceberg disse:


> _Post Original de thunderboy:
> E a partir de quando é que é o melhor da festa, é que a Érica está a ser uma desilusão._
> 
> Nem que fosse apenas pela maravilha das imagens de satélite, este episódio vale bem a pena, não é todos os dias, nem sequer todos os Invernos que vemos massas nebulosas tão compactas a entrar em cheio na Iberia.
> ...



Estive a ver as últimas imagens do satélite e, de facto, há uma massa de células no pós-frontal. Devido à inclinação da depressão e ao seu movimento para E-SE, é de esperar que essas celulas atinjam praticamente todo o País.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

10H----1014hpa
12H----1013hpa
14H----1012hpa
16H----1008hpa
17H----1007hpa
18H----1005hpa
19H----1004hpa
20H----1003hpa
21H----1001hpa
22H----999hpa
22:30H----997hpa

Rajada máxima: 77,9km/h

Precipitação acumulada desde as00h: 34,8mm

PS: A luz está por um fio já só dá sinais de apagar...


----------



## rufer (31 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Por aqui chuva fraca com o vento a acentuar-se. Mas nada de muito extraordinário até agora.


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Em Setúbal continua a chover bem e as rajadas são bem fortes!!!


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Confirmo, a chuvinha vai caindo certinha, mas sem ser nada merecer destaque. A temperatura actual é de 7ºC. A pressão ainda está nos 1007hPa e a HR é de 93% com sinal de subida.


----------



## rufer (31 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Relâmpago disse:


> Estive a ver as últimas imagens do satélite e, de facto, há uma massa de células no pós-frontal. Devido à inclinação da depressão e ao seu movimento para E-SE, é de esperar que essas celulas atinjam praticamente todo o País.



Uma dúvida. Essas células o que podem provocar? Chuva contínua ou períodos de chuva muito forte?


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

a pressão tem vindo mesmo a baixar...
registo 995.4 hPa. 
Agora só faltam as trovoadas...


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Miguel, mais 15mm até antes das 24h e a tua estação atinge os 200mm em Janeiro


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

A luz até agora aqui não deu sinal, mas confesso que estou com algum receio de ficar sem ela.  Por um lado é bom, vê-se tudo claramente, especialmente o céu  e segundo ligo o portátil e venho para o fórum à mesma.

É com cada estrondo devido ao vento, vai la vai...


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

mirones disse:


> Miguel, mais 15mm até antes das 12h e a tua estação atinge os 200mm em Janeiro



é verdade! ai a luz não dá sinais??


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Confirmo amigos de Bragança.

Temperatura cai para 2.4ºC


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

rufer disse:


> Uma dúvida. Essas células o que podem provocar? Chuva contínua ou períodos de chuva muito forte?



Aguaceiros fortes ou muito fortes, com trovoada e queda de granizo, além de rajadas de vento forte !


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Iceberg disse:


> Confesso que não esperava neve já a esta hora no IP4, apesar das cotas do IM ...
> 
> Aqui por Braga, chuva contínua, moderada, com vento moderado a forte ... uma noite invernal ...


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

miguel disse:


> é verdade! ai a luz não dá sinais??




Os candeeiros já piscaram mas não chegou a apagar mas pode acontecer a qualquer momento...


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

mirones disse:


> Os candeeiros já piscaram mas não chegou a apagar mas pode acontecer a qualquer momento...



É verdade amigos de Setúbal a luz ja andam a dar muitos sinais, daqui nada é de vez  Vento muito forte, chuva moderada tocada a vento


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

às 22h:

Pressão atmosférica:

Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m)  996 hPa  
Monte Real (54 m)  996 hPa  
Sintra/Granja (130 m)  998 hPa  
Montijo (11 m)  998 hPa  
Beja (247 m)  1005 hPa  
Faro (8 m)  1006 hPa 


Rajadas:

Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 87 km/h
Montijo (11 m) 71 km/h
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 71 km/h
Porto Santo (82 m) 64 Km/h
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 61 km/h


----------



## pedromachado (31 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

StormFairy disse:


> Nova rajada 74 Km
> 
> Luz a dar sinal que vai falhar não tarda
> 
> ...



Nem mais... eu aqui também sempre a vêr qd é que fico se luz 

Mas se o pior ainda está para vir... pelo menos aqui já chove sem parar desde as 19 horas e com o vento cada vez mais forte.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Ouvi um estrondo  e um carro a tocar o alarme, foi uma persiana  ou algo parecido que lhe caiu em cima


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

finalmete up!


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Pressão: 996 mb. Vento forte a muito forte.

Chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

isto hoje esta complicado.....


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Isto está complicado, dificil de aceder ao forum, e a estação do HOTSPOT está inacessível á 20 minutos, alguém consegue ver os dados dele?


----------



## cardu (31 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

miguel disse:


> Ouvi um estrondo  e um carro a tocar o alarme, foi uma persiana  ou algo parecido que lhe caiu em cima



xiiiii... setubal ta a levar c o temporal em cheio de acordo c o radar do IM


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

kikofra disse:


> finalmete up!





Nova rajada 38.8km/hora


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

tambem me estou a ver lixado para entrar no site do meteoleiria.


----------



## rbsmr (31 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Sacavém às 23:00

Pressão: 1000 hpa
Temp: 12ºC
Chuva e vento forte

_"Go Erica"_


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Olá

Isto aquí na Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) está um autêntico temporal!
Muita chuva, vento muito forte que já fez cair galhos de pinheiro um deles até bem grande e verde deve ter uns 4 metros.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

thunderboy disse:


> Nova rajada 38.8km/hora



o forum *finalmente * voltou


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Neste momento chuva e vento forte


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

pedromachado disse:


> Nem mais... eu aqui também sempre a vêr qd é que fico se luz
> 
> Mas se o pior ainda está para vir... pelo menos aqui já chove sem parar desde as 19 horas e com o vento cada vez mais forte.



A coisa está a ficar negra por aqui, em que zona da Qta do Anjo está o Pedro?


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

10H----1014hpa
12H----1013hpa
14H----1012hpa
16H----1008hpa
17H----1007hpa
18H----1005hpa
19H----1004hpa
20H----1003hpa
21H----1001hpa
22H----999hpa
23H----996hpa

Rajada máxima: 77,9km/h

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: 40,0mm


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

miguel disse:


> Ouvi um estrondo  e um carro a tocar o alarme, foi uma persiana  ou algo parecido que lhe caiu em cima






Isto por aqui está agreste. Quando o Nuno escreveu a dizer que a falta de luz estava por um fio apagou-se a acendeu novamente aqui em cima a luz. Foi por 1 segundo.

O Rio também deve estar bem agitado...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Boas, 

por aqui tenho neste momento acumulados 16 mm de chuva desde as 00 h , é uma chuva não muito intensa mas regular e as gotas são grossas!


Vento actual 31 km /h de S , rajada máxima até ao momento: 68 km /h ás 20: 44h direcção SSE

A pressaão está nos 994 hpa e a descer acentuadamente (  -5.4 hpa em 3 horas)

Humidade : 89 %

A temperatura está surpreendentemente baixa com estes ventos de sul...

8.7 graus neste momento.

Vamos ver se chegam trovoadas com o aproximar do centro da depressão, a meu ver o melhor da festa será quando o centro depressionário estiver colado á costa e a depressão gerando células convectivas que tragam as trovoadas!

Esperava mais alguma chuva desta frente e sobertudo vento! Vamos ver como evolui nas próximas horas!

A chuva continua a cair moderadamente!


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

995 mb. A luz também aqui já deu sinal.


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

StormFairy disse:


> Isto está complicado, dificil de aceder ao forum, e a estação do HOTSPOT está inacessível á 20 minutos, alguém consegue ver os dados dele?



Quando falha o forum, o site dele e de outros users são afectadados. Usa o wUnderground para ver.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

mirones disse:


> Isto por aqui está agreste. Quando o Nuno escreveu a dizer que a falta de luz estava por um fio apagou-se a acendeu novamente aqui em cima a luz. Foi por 1 segundo.
> 
> O Rio também deve estar bem agitado...



Sim esta amigo, esta a transpor a muralha e arrebentar já cá em cima, o vento sul aqui arrasa com tudo, apanha a cidade mesmo em cheio E pronto continua o vento muito forte e a chuva moderada tudo a bombar como o previsto


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

não há forma de termos acesso a uma webcam em directo em Setubal?


----------



## rufer (31 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Está difícil hoje aceder ao forum. 

Neste momento não chove e o vento está a ficar mais forte.

Temperatura 9.5º.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui está uma ventania, está muito forte mesmo, ainda me vai partir qualquer coisa, principalmente a janela do meu quarto, que já começa a abanar, isto está feio, mas muito bom, chuva forte durante toda a tarde e continua, 11ºC, o que é que virá ainda mais


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 11,3ºc , a ultima rajada foi de 42,5km/h e um acumulado de 41,7mm desde as 19 horas +-.
pressão a descer bastante, já marca 995 mb...


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Boas, vim agora da rua e ta muito agreste, nao se ve vivalma chove e o vento forte com rajadas, sigo com 12ºC


----------



## cactus (31 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Boas a todos , depois dos pisca pisca da luz, finalmente consegui entrar no forum . Aqui numa das zonas mais altas da cidade , e perto do mar o vento é bastante forte ( uivando ) acompanhado de chuva por vezes tb forte, a temperatura está em 10.1 ºc no meu termometro ( made in lidl)


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Mais um pock que deve ter sido um galho a cair devido a uma forte rajada.


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Nuno disse:


> Sim esta amigo, esta a transpor a muralha e arrebentar já cá em cima, o vento sul aqui arrasa com tudo, apanha a cidade mesmo em cheio E pronto continua o vento muito forte e a chuva moderada tudo a bombar como o previsto



Só de me lembrar que quando morava no Bairro Santos tinha uma vista de luxo para a Serra e Rio...apesar de morar perto tenho só prédios em frente...

Mas estou a ver a imagem que descreveste...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

A Pressão desce, desce... *996 hPa* no momento!!

Temperatura a rondar os 11ºC, e Vento Fraco, nos *6,5 km/h*


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

cactus disse:


> Boas a todos , depois dos pisca pisca da luz, finalmente consegui entrar no forum . Aqui numa das zonas mais altas da cidade , e perto do mar o vento é bastante forte ( uivando ) acompanhado de chuva por vezes tb forte, a temperatura está em 10.1 ºc no meu termometro ( made in lidl)



Boas,

Setúbal está em peso com a Erica


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Em caselas e à jenlinha é  que se está bem ... 

Amigo de Queluz ou Mira-Sintra, dados em relação a vento? (são os que se encontram mais perto daqui).

Acabaram de cair umas arvores aqui na zona. A coisa esta feia mesmo ... eu que tinha deixado o carro na rua tive que o ir por na garagem que o alarme já disparou ... =S


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

mirones disse:


> Só de me lembrar que quando morava no Bairro Santos tinha uma vista de luxo para a Serra e Rio...apesar de morar perto tenho só prédios em frente...
> 
> Mas estou a ver a imagem que descreveste...



Pois eu também tinha vista para o mar mas desde que contruiram aqueles enormes prédios só vejo uma nesga Mas por Setúbal esta a correr tudo como o previsto então


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Pelo centro (Coimbra-quase beira-mar)Cantanhede
chuva moderada

registo:
993.1Hpa
9.7ºc (sem oscilaçoes há algum tempo)
acumulo hoje 12mm (a erica esta a ser mais pobre em chuva do que a dina)
Humidade 83%
media de vento na ordem dos 28km/h(rajada maxima de 49km/h-á cerca de 30 minutos)
e a luz vai dando algum sinal o que nao é normal....


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Gilmet disse:


> A Pressão desce, desce... *996 hPa* no momento!!
> 
> Temperatura a rondar os 11ºC, e Vento Fraco, nos *6,5 km/h*



Olá Gil o wunderground diz que tens 38Km/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Câmara do cruzamento A24/IP4.....neva!!! Ver em estradasdeportugal.pt


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Gilmet disse:


> A Pressão desce, desce... *996 hPa* no momento!!
> 
> Temperatura a rondar os 11ºC, e Vento Fraco, nos *6,5 km/h*



Aí está não consigo perceber. Parece que as terras mais altas não estão a levar com vento nenhum.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Gilmet disse:


> A Pressão desce, desce... *996 hPa* no momento!!
> 
> Temperatura a rondar os 11ºC, e Vento Fraco, nos *6,5 km/h*



O centro aproxima-se penso que será por isso que o vento acalmou um pouco ai


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Começo a desconfiar que esta depressão vai ser o nosso "Klaus" (à nossa dimensão claro), sem ventos ciclónicos, mas com muita, muita precipitação, não se esqueçam que a frente é ENORME, mas a depressão associada vai instalar-se mesmo em frente às costas portuguesas, com um gradiente muito baixo, e muita convectividade ... será uma madrugada extremamente complicada, talvez grave nalgumas regiões, amanhã vai haver muito para falar nas televisões ...

Numa semana, duas depressões muito fortes (o Klaus espanhol e esta Erica), à nossa latitude ...

Para Abril, Maio, quando tudo isto passar, é obrigatório este forum abrir um tópico super-especial, para balanços, análises, causas e consequências deste Outono-Inverno 2008/2009, que se afigura histórico em muitos aspectos, e que pode (ou não) significar um ponto de viragem para as próximas décadas ...

.... o nosso Sol continua sem manchas, num registo que, segundo os nossos colegas espanhóis, já começa a ser histórico ... haverá relação ? ... a estratosfera está com um comportamento diferente do habitual ... haverá relação ? ... o mundo fascinante da meteo promete deslumbrar a cada dia, a cada ano, resta-nos assistir e contemplar o poder da mãe-natureza ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Por aqui continua semparar com o vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SE.
A temperatura vai nos 6.5ºc a pressão a descer bem 1001.5hpa e 90%hr com 7.5mm.


----------



## tclor (31 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Pressão: 997 mb
Vento forte - 55 km/h
Chuva moderada
Temp.: 4,2º


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

A luz está a falhar, espero que isso não me aconteça.... continuação do mau tempo


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Atenção para depois da passagem da depressao, os possíveis aguaceiros que se aproximam podem trazer ventos muito fortes como granizo em força


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Isto promte, la se vai o sinal do chinoca, vou entretanto jogar um poker


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

jppm89 disse:


> Em caselas e à jenlinha é  que se está bem ...
> 
> Amigo de Queluz ou Mira-Sintra, dados em relação a vento? (são os que se encontram mais perto daqui).
> 
> Acabaram de cair umas arvores aqui na zona. A coisa esta feia mesmo ... eu que tinha deixado o carro na rua tive que o ir por na garagem que o alarme já disparou ... =S



Por aqui continua algum vento sim, mas nada de mais 70/75 km/h a média.







Podes seguir as coisas pelo meu site www.meteoqueluz.info


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Por este andar qualquer dia já não é necessário desbastar os pinheiros o vento faz o serviço e gratis!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

V.R.S.A.

Parou de chover...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Também por aqui o vento acalmou. Assim não dá...


----------



## jppm89 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

JoãoPT disse:


> A luz está a falhar, espero que isso não me aconteça.... continuação do mau tempo



Encontra-se bem perto, mesmo aqui ao lado. 

Aqui a luz também já dá sinais de querer ir embora de vez. Por duas ou tres vezes que tem quebra!


----------



## cactus (31 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Apesar de ter a possibilidade de ver o mar nao me atrevo a abrir janelas , é que a Erica , aqui está endiabrada.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Nuno disse:


> Atenção para depois da passagem da depressao, os possíveis aguaceiros que se aproximam podem trazer ventos muito fortes como granizo em força



Na tua opinião para que zonas do País?


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

cactus disse:


> Apesar de ter a possibilidade de ver o mar nao me atrevo a abrir janelas , é que a Erica , aqui está endiabrada.



Nao sei se lhe dê um calmex


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

cactus disse:


> Apesar de ter a possibilidade de ver o mar nao me atrevo a abrir janelas , é que a Erica , aqui está endiabrada.



É verdade...continua a chover a bom chover!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Aqui continua o vento médio poderoso, sem ser extremo, mas sempre constante, faz lembrar videos que via de tormentas tropicais fracas.

Já fiquei sem Net uns 10 minutos, tem havido uns pequenos cortes, mas nalguns locais da região Oeste já não há electricidade segundo reportam por SMS vários membros.


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Nuno disse:


> Nao sei se lhe dê um calmex


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui acabou de passar uma linha de maior precipitação, que coincidiu com um aumento da rajada máxima, que está no 32km/h...a precipitação já vai nos 7,7mm


----------



## telegram (31 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Aqui na Figueira da Foz começa a ficar agreste.


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

aqui o vento de vez em quando lá sopra bem forte até assobia nas janelas


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> Na tua opinião para que zonas do País?



Na zona Norte e Centro, depende da rotação dela, com o movimento que a caracteriza agora são essas as zonas


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

alguma webcam live em setubal para a gente poder ver a força da erica já que por aqui por enquanto...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

2.9º em Bragança mas o ponto de orvalho subiu de -1 para 0º, isso não é bom para nevar pois não?


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> alguma webcam live em setubal para a gente poder ver a força da erica já que por aqui por enquanto...



Eu acho que não há webcams daqui


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Por aqui estou a ouvir alguns trovões


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> alguma webcam live em setubal para a gente poder ver a força da erica já que por aqui por enquanto...



Eu não sei de nenhuma, penso que não existe! Mas se alguém souber de uma que diga


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Aqui chove moderado com 2.2ºC. Menos umas décimas e dava um belo nevão.

O ponto de orvalho é bastante volátil, não tarda está nos -1ºC outra vez, amigo *ferreira5*


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Aqui, está chuva moderada a forte, mas por sinal em vento está moderado a forte e não aquilo que se estava à espera. Para mim ainda bem que não está muito vento ,pois assim tenho electricidade.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

O vento assobia por Setúbal, neste momento esta mesmo muito forte, e já chove moderado e a forte, a chuva ate tocar no chão leva muita porrada Sair de casa agora? Nem pensar nisso


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Já vou com 44,4mm de chuva  e ela cai sempre de forma moderada a forte anda na fronteira


----------



## rbsmr (31 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Ei pessoal... Algum motivo de preocupação para aquela nebulosidade mais carregada a sudoeste do cabo de S. Vicente???


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Bgc disse:


> Aqui chove moderado com 2.2ºC. Menos umas décimas e dava um belo nevão.
> 
> O ponto de orvalho é bastante volátil, não tarda está nos -1ºC outra vez, amigo *ferreira5*



Vamos aguardar a ver se desce pelo menos 1 grauzinho!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

E recomeçou desta vez um pouco mais intensa e mais grossa... mas vento pouco!!

Anda-me a dar baldas


----------



## bewild (31 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui estou a ouvir alguns trovões



Tens a certeza? Não será o vento? É que não detecto nada e isso é o que estou à espera. Neste momento chuva moderada mas bem puxada a vento o que dá a ideia de ser muita chuva.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vamos aguardar a ver se desce pelo menos 1 grauzinho!



Antes de me deitar, ainda vou subir uns km's aqui à Serra de Nogueira


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

noticias da Guarda, não há?


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Acabo de ver 2 relâmpagos a sudoeste sobre o mar!! 

Pressão 992 hpa  a descer muito!


temperatura 8.7 c

vento 18 km /h sul

Chove moderadamente


----------



## StormFairy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

E pronto tanto ameaçou que a luz se foi, e com ela a Net 

Entretanto parece ter estabilizado agora.

11.7ºC

994.8 hpa e a descer 

HR 91% 

14.6mm (chuva moderada por vezes forte)

Vento na média dos 35 km com rajadas bastante generosas...


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

bewild disse:


> Tens a certeza? Não será o vento? É que não detecto nada e isso é o que estou à espera. Neste momento chuva moderada mas bem puxada a vento o que dá a ideia de ser muita chuva.



Sim, peço desculpa mas foi o meu estor com o vento, pareceu-me um trovão, muita chuva e vento.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

E na Loriga como estão as coisas?
E Montalegre?
Bouça dos Homens?


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui estou a ouvir alguns trovões



Já há alguma animação ao largo da costa.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Quem é que disse que acabou ?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Acabo de atingir o meu recorde 

90.7 km/h recorde anterior de 90.0 km/h a 28 de Outubro de 2008


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Chuva forte agora batida a rajadas de 60 a 70km/h frequentes  alta tempestade


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabo de atingir o meu recorde
> 
> 90.7 km/h recorde anterior de 90.0 km/h a 28 de Outubro de 2008



Ai está, tudo como no previsto


----------



## pedromachado (31 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

StormFairy disse:


> A coisa está a ficar negra por aqui, em que zona da Qta do Anjo está o Pedro?



Colinas da arrábida... e sem luz durante uns 10 minutos 

e qual a sua zona?


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Snifa disse:


> Acabo de ver 2 relâmpagos a sudoeste sobre o mar!!
> 
> Pressão 992 hpa  a descer muito!
> 
> ...



Agora é que as coisas vão animar aqui pelo Norte, com a chegada daquelas fortes células convectivas. Em Braga, está neste momento, um belo temporal de Inverno: chuva e vento fortes !


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

miguel disse:


> Chuva forte agora batida a rajadas de 60 a 70km/h frequentes  alta tempestade



Sim está lhe a dar bem, amigo Rebelo conte coisas, por ai deve estar feio


----------



## amarusp (31 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
Vento moderado, com rajadas fortes, não chove e apenas vai falhando a televisão


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

.Chove moderado/forte


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Por Valença finalmente o vento ficou moderado a forte, com chuva moderada, há cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Por aqui continua moderada juntamente com o vento,6.3ºc pressão  nos 1000.9hpa com 8.5mm,não para


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Agora chove mesmo forte, torrencialmente, e as rajadas andão a volta dos 80


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Às 23h:

Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m)  993 hPa  
Monte Real (54 m)  994 hPa  
Sintra/Granja (130 m)  995 hPa  
Lisbon (105 m)  995 hPa  
Montijo (11 m)  997 hPa  
Beja (247 m)  1001 hPa  
Faro (8 m)  1004 hPa  

(Infelizmente temos de "perguntar" aos países vizinhos que pressão atmosférica está nas estações oficiais em Portugal... )


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

O vento por aqui está cada vez mais forte!!! Alguém me poderá confirmar qual a hora onde se deverá sentir o pico máximo de velocidade do vento aqui?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (31 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> E na Loriga como estão as coisas?
> E Montalegre?
> Bouça dos Homens?



Realmente... o pessoal da Guarda e de Loriga estão particularmente ausentes...  
entretanto, Paços de Ferreira com 6,0ºC, chuva moderada-forte, vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Por aqui chuva e vento...mas nada de extraordinario 

a temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente *7.7ºC* neste momento


----------



## olheiro (31 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Chove com força e sopram rajadas de vento que quase fazem estremecer a casa.....Já tenho um sobreiro secular tombado....


----------



## tclor (31 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> E na Loriga como estão as coisas?
> E Montalegre?
> Bouça dos Homens?



Em Loriga o vento continua forte, a pressão situa-se nos 997 mb e a temperatura não desce dos 4º.
Continua a cair alguma chuva, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Levo *34,7mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!


O Vento está agora nos 53,2 km/h, e a Pressão nos 995 hPa

A Temperatura mantém-se nos 11ºC


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Desconfio que isto não vai passar do sleet, chove chove mas a temperatura teima em não descer. 

2,9ºC por agora, a pressão já desceu para os 999 hPa.


----------



## Turista (31 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Aqui a chuva continua, bem como o vento.
A pressão desce e já vai nos 992,9 hPa.  
11,3ºC e 96% HR

trovoadas é que = 0


----------



## Filipe (31 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Boa Noite!

Por aqui vai chovendo, vento forte e a temperatura pelos 2,3ºC


----------



## DMartins (31 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Bem, por Guimarães nada de especial por enquanto.
Umas rajadas de vento de vez em quando, e chuva, longe de ser forte...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Nuno disse:


> Quem é que disse que acabou ?



e pelas imagens do satelite SAT24 tudo isso vem para o Norte pois se não me engano o vento está de sudeste ou estou enganado?


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Bem, estou aqui a acompanhar uma corrida fabulosa: 

Por um lado o cronómetro e por outro um pluviómetro 

Mais 1,0mm de chuva até daqui a 10 minutos e 200mm no mês de Janeiro no pluviómetro do Miguel 

Mais alguém de Setúbal tem pluviómetro?

P.S. Ai a luz...


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Olá

Por aqui a pressão tem tendência para descer. Continua o vento forte com algumas rajadas e a chuva é já mais forte, embora regular. 
Lembro-me que há uns anos atrás uma situação metereológica idêntica a esta trouxe, pelo menos a Lisboa, vento, chuva e trovoada excepcionalmente fortes. Houve ocasiões que a visibilidade estava fortemente diminuída, tal era a cortina de chuva. Caíram candeeiros de iluminação pública e algumas árvores. Houve inundações generalizadas. Não me recordo ao certo do ano. Sei que foi em Outubro. Teria sido há uns dez anos atrás (?). Na altura recortei do jornal o mapa da situação metereológica, mas não sei onde o pus


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Por Setúbal está mesmo no seu pico, agora tudo abana, o vento é muito forte com rajadas que para mim chegam aos 100 km nos locais desabrigados, na Serra da Arrábida não duvido que passe os 100 facilmente. Esta a chover torrencialmente


----------



## amarusp (31 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Realmente... o pessoal da Guarda e de Loriga estão particularmente ausentes...
> .



Náo posso dar informações do estado do tempo em Loriga, mas O amigo Tclor está a relatar o que se vai passando


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Rog disse:


> Às 23h:
> 
> Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m)  993 hPa
> Monte Real (54 m)  994 hPa
> ...



É triste . Mas é assim, por acaso ou não . Não sabemos .

A chuva contínua fraca.

Pressão: 1006hPa.
Temperatura: 7ºC.
HR: 94%

O vento contínua fraco.


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Imagem de infra-vermelho das 18h





Por aqui no Norte da Madeira vento moderado com algumas rajadas
15,6ºC
77%HR
1009 hPa


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Rog disse:


> Imagem de infra-vermelho
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta actualizada amigo Rog ?


----------



## Bruno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Boas,

Aqui por Sintra, neste momento chove com muita intensidade, a pressão está nos 995 hPa. 

O vento tem estado bastante forte, mas nos últimos 10 minutos uma bruteza , ainda por cima a parte virada a Sul está completamente exposta, num dia com boa visibilidade dá para ver o cabo Espichel sem qualquer problema.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Rog disse:


> Imagem de infra-vermelho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rog, peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas o que significa o vermelho intenso? Ar frio?


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Rog disse:


> (Infelizmente temos de "perguntar" aos países vizinhos que pressão atmosférica está nas estações oficiais em Portugal... )



Há as amadoras como a tua e de tantos por aqui. Mais uma grande razão para existirem


----------



## Jodamensil (31 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Boas pessoal
Isto desde a tarde nao para de chover... Quando sai do trabalho chuvia muito forte mesmo e ao vento era assustador.
Agora a chuva esta moderada e o vento faz um barulho incrivel
Temperatura : 10,7ºC 97%HR e 997 hPa


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> e pelas imagens do satelite SAT24 tudo isso vem para o Norte pois se não me engano o vento está de sudeste ou estou enganado?



Sim eu penso que elas estão a ir para NNE


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Nuno disse:


> Esta actualizada amigo Rog ?



É a última disponível, das 18h..



> Rog, peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas o que significa o vermelho intenso? Ar frio?



Temperatura do topo das nuvens, nesse caso nuvens muito altas com temperatura muito baixa


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

O vento continua aquí muito forte e a chuva continua a cair com força.


----------



## Redfish (31 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Por aqui a Erica tá-lhe a dar forte.
Certamente alguns problemas para o Algarve.. e os modelos indicam que o pico é lá para as 4-6 da manhã..


----------



## C.R (31 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

2,5C de temperatura e chuva... Vento fraco por vezes com rajadas moderadas... Nada de especial... Já nevou aqui com 3C... Se calhar deve ser do termômetro... É de mercúrio e tal!... Tenho que comprar um digital e rápido... Não sei como nem onde nem quando!... Lol.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Rog disse:


> É a última disponível, das 18h..



Obrigada


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Parece que a barreira dos 50mm foi transposta em Setúbal 

Mas que bela Érica


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

as rajantes são muito interessante..bem perto dos 90 km / hora,mas ainda mais espantoso é como disse o Vince o vento médio! não dá descanso..é um vento contínuo de talvez 60 km hora


----------



## Profetaa (31 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Vamos la ver se já há noticias de algo menos bom do mau tempo...

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/in...speremptorio.htm?list=all&directo=SICNoticias


----------



## rbsmr (31 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Pessoal do Algarve, verifiquem, por favor esta imagem: possível aumento da precipitação! Verifiquem a sudoeste do cabo de S. Vicente e a Sul da costa Algarvia!







Escala


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

A pouco fez umas rajadas que foi o mais violento que já vi, mas a estação não a registou é o que dá registar de 13 em 13 segundos aposto que não foi muito longe dos 100km/h, a chuva é forte e já vou com 51,6mm a terminar o mês


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Rog disse:


> Temperatura do topo das nuvens, nesse caso nuvens muito altas com temperatura muito baixa



Obrigadão!


----------



## Dourado (1 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Aqui chove de forma moderada, está a chover cada vez com mais intensidade mas o vento não é nada de especial por enquanto


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

Quem é que disse que tinha acabado?


----------



## Filipe (1 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Por aqui é já chuva/neve... gostaria de saber como está na Guarda... porque se aqui já está assim... 1,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Boas, por aqui, vento forte com algumas rajadas, a chuva tem sido muito pouca apenas 3 mm, Albufeira, Almancil, Santa Bárbara de Nexe, perto dos 8 mm, Tavira com 5.1 mm é assim a chuva pelo Algarve, muito pouca, mas o pico de intensidade será durante a madrugada entre as 3 h e as 6 horas vamos ver, senão é caso para dizer eles roubam tudo e não deixam nada, para os colegas de Setúbal que fizeram contrato com o São Pedro.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 00:05)

Acabei o dia com 8,7mm acumulados. Espero que a próxima madrugada seja muito mais produtiva!!! a rajada máxima está nos 31km/h!! (muito pouco)


----------



## C.R (1 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Pessoal, bom Fevereiro para todos!... Que este mês que chegou seja frio, humido, e que de muito que falar a nível de meteorologia e não das conseguências dela... Bons registos por aí no sul. aqui o vento começa a soprar com um pouco de mais intensidade mas a chuva diminuiu... Venha agora a neve! Lol...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> alguma webcam live em setubal para a gente poder ver a força da erica já que por aqui por enquanto...



Já tentei ligar a wb , mas a qualidade é bera


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

Caiu uma chuvinha forte há pouco que...

Já vou com 13mm acumulados.


----------



## JGuarda (1 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Boas,

Aqui pela Guarda esta um temporal jeitoso!!
Muito vento com rajadas que fazem tremer portas!
Tem sido só chuva mas há pouco ja era meia neve e estou na parte mais baixa da cidade! No topo da cidade ja deve ser só neve!!
A ver o que nos tras a madrugada!!

Ab
Joao


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

por aqui esta a agravar se preciptação e o vento parece me


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Pessoal ta brutal agora nem imaginam as rajadas que estão a soprar agora, chove torrencialmente o vento é digno de respeito é mesmo fortíssimo


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

Boas ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa, temp 11.3 vento forte a muito forte.chove moderamemte  hpa 993 !!!eu não sei o que vem ai???vim agora da rua ,pessoal na  AV,24 de julho quase que é impossivel caminhar ,o vento é fortissimo,a chuva .
e moderada.mas com o efeito do vento.é uma molha da cabeça aos pés!!!!,ja ouvi a dizer que a ponte 25 de abril esta condicionada,e tanbem já ouvi dizer que esta fechada!!! mas acabei de ver o telejornal da sic noticias e nada! muitos bons registos


----------



## GFVB (1 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

Boa noite a todos!

A coisa por aqui está muito animada desde as 18h. A chuva não para e o vento muito menos!


----------



## RMira (1 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

Nuno disse:


> Pessoal ta brutal agora nem imaginam as rajadas que estão a soprar agora, chove torrencialmente o vento é digno de respeito é mesmo fortíssimo



Confirmo! Quero gravar um video com a minha máquina mas fica tão escuro que não se percebe nada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2009 às 00:13)

Caíram *28,6 mm* no último dia do mês de Janeiro.
Pouco passa das 0h e desde que se iniciou o novo dia, mas já conto *1,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 00:13)

10H----1014hpa
12H----1013hpa
14H----1012hpa
16H----1008hpa
17H----1007hpa
18H----1005hpa
19H----1004hpa
20H----1003hpa
21H----1001hpa
22H----999hpa
23H----996hpa
00H----993hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 00:13)

O vento por aqui parece que está a subir uma montanha, ainda não parou de aumentar  máximo até agora de 90.7 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:14)

Acabo de falar com um amigo que está em Portimão e ele diz que está um temporal de chuva e vento fenomenal.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

992 hpa, e vento muito forte e chuva forte


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Não é como estão a dizer; tenho estado à horas a chamar a atenção e já coloquei várias mensagens a dizer onde estão os dados, quase em tempo real do IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html.jsp

*Deixem de bater no IM, por favor !!!*



actioman disse:


> É triste . Mas é assim, por acaso ou não . Não sabemos .
> 
> A chuva contínua fraca.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Boas

A temperatura aqui teima em não descer Ainda tenho 3.9ºC...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

Continua o vento fortissimo com bastante chuva , e a sensaçao de desconforto termico 10,2 ºc


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

http://www.tvtuga.com/content/view/511/563/

Há esta webcam na tvtuga da praia de sesimbra. Foi o mais perto k encontrei de Setúbal.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Por aqui a temperatura sempre a subir já vai nos 16ºC
72%HR
1009hPa
vento moderado

Grande parte das estações amadores em Portugal que estão on-line podem ser consultadas aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/ListStations.asp?selectedCountry=Portugal


----------



## rbsmr (1 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Madragoa disse:


> Boas ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa, temp 11.3 vento forte a muito forte.chove moderamemte  hpa 993 !!!eu não sei o que vem ai???vim agora da rua ,pessoal na  AV,24 de julho quase que é impossivel caminhar ,o vento é fortissimo,a chuva .
> e moderada.mas com o efeito do vento.é uma molha da cabeça aos pés!!!!,ja ouvi a dizer que a ponte 25 de abril esta condicionada,e tanbem já ouvi dizer que esta fechada!!! mas acabei de ver o telejornal da sic noticias e nada! muitos bons registos




A circulação na Ponte 25 de Abril parece normal, segundo as imagens do site das estradas de portugal


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Verdadeiro temporal por aqui...
A pressão vai nos 990,7 hPa. 
Só falta a trovoada...


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Pessoal acho que vi agora um relampago a NO da minha casa, alguém mais verificou essa situação?


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

rufer disse:


> http://www.tvtuga.com/content/view/511/563/
> 
> Há esta webcam na tvtuga da praia de sesimbra. Foi o mais perto k encontrei de Setúbal.



Obrigado, já viram como esta o mar em Sesimbra? E ali esta abrigado, imagino no cabo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui não para chuva e vento com a pressão a descer 999.8hpa,a temp:6.3ºc e 11.0mm.Noite mesmo de inverno há maneira

Até amanhãvou para a cama a ouvi-la a cair é mais gostoso


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 00:19)

Lisboa,Baixa 992 HPA,o vento é fortissimo


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 00:20)

Ainda não cessou de chover desde há 6 horas praticamente e cada vez mais o vento está mais forte!

Maior rajada até agora: *79,4 km/h*
Temperatura: 10,6ºC

Isto promete muito! 
Já se fundiram 4 lâmpadas da estrada (é normal)
A estrada está uma piscina
*A bandeira de Portugal do meu vizinho voou LOL*
Há pouco havia uma rixa na rua por causa da sarjeta a deitar agua para fora, onde o para fora era o motor dum carro estacionado (lol)
Há um ramo duma árvore todo torto, sempre a abanar
A chuva cai na horizontal
E muitos outros acontecimentos de alto interesse aqui em Alcobaça!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:20)

meu deus! 

o vento e chuva parecem caros a passar!


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2009 às 00:20)

Por aqui o vento está muito forte, faz tremer as janelas e estores, chuva forte, 11ºC estagnados e 998hpa, espero que o vento não parta nada por aqui.

PS: o vento está a assobiar de uma maneira que mete respeito, depois faz um ribombar que parece mesmo trovoada, está aqui um verdadeiro temporal, há muito que não se via tal coisa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Boas! Continua o tempo agitado por aqui

991.7 hPa e a descer;
17.6 mm acumulados;
11.0 ºC


----------



## rbsmr (1 Fev 2009 às 00:22)

Despeço-me de Sacavém:

Pressão: 997 hpa
Temp: 12ºC

PESSOAL DO ALGARVE VERIFIQUEM A EVOLUÇÃO EM: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:22)

Pena nao poder mostrar-vos o pder da "voz" da Erica, ( uma auteintica diva )


----------



## ALV72 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Aqui por Poiares ainda não se passa nada de especial, chuva fraca e algum ( pouco ) vento.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

bolas tantos erros


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

MSantos disse:


> Boas
> 
> A temperatura aqui teima em não descer Ainda tenho 3.9ºC...



Por aqui, sigo com 3,5ºC, 1002hPa, 93%HR, 3ºC de ponto de orvalho e 3,2mm nas duas últimas horas.

Segundo as Estradas de Portugal já neva no Marão.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Aqui nos últimos minutos fizeram-se sentir rajadas de vento extremamente fortes.

A chuva é continua e na horizontal.

Vou com 29,9mm de «Érica».


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Esta Poderoso por aqui não sei mais o que o vos diga


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

V.R.S.A.

Chove de forma moderada e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas mais atrevidas mas que no entanto não devem passar dos 45/50km/h  de resto nada assinalar.. ate agora uma noite como a de ontem...


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

chuva forte aqui sem falar no vento que é muito forte...6,4mm e rajada desde as 00h de 68,7km/h


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

JGuarda disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui pela Guarda esta um temporal jeitoso!!
> Muito vento com rajadas que fazem tremer portas!
> ...



Bem-vindo JGuarda! És tu que nos vales hoje! 

Se quiseres apresenta-te aqui, que isto é tudo malta _cusca_ e gostamos de saber tudo! 

Por estas bandas nada de especial. Chuva fraca,vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 7ºC. A pressão deu agora um salto e desceu dos 1006 para o 1004hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Que ventania, aqui houve agora uma rajada que deve mesmo ter ultrapassado os 100 km/h, mete mais que respeito, tenho medo é dos postes de luz que abanam com uma força, se cairem é mau, nestas alturas dava mesmo jeito ter um anemómetro


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

só falta mesmo a trovoada...


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

3,6ºC, chuva e alguns flocos.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

Continua a chuva moderada/forte.
Agora sim faz-se sentir o vento, logo quando a estação fez o favor de não estar a captar o sinal do termo-higrómetro e do anemómetro.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

cactus disse:


> bolas tantos erros



Podes sempre editar as tuas mensagens, no canto inferior direito da mensagem clica em "Editar".

Por aqui a temperatura mantem a subida 16,2ºC
O vento está fraco a moderado


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

cactus disse:


> bolas tantos erros



Sempre podes editar e corrigir os erros 

Edito apenas para dizer: _Rog, foste mais rápido_.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Ainda agora o Dia começou, e já levo *4,3mm* Acumulados!
Pressão nos *992 hPa*, a cair ao ritmo de -4,0 hPa/h

Que noite de Temporal fantástica!


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Não tenho palavras, só vos digo que tudo o que está na rua vai voar


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Tive agora 88.6 km/h


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

pessoal num poste telefonico mesmo a frente de minha casa tenho a sensação de se ter soltado um cabo.


----------



## DMartins (1 Fev 2009 às 00:31)

Bem, eu que dizia que estava tudo "normal" por Guimarães, agora engulo o que disse.
Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas muito fortes, com chuva forte. 
Impressionante.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 00:32)

Em Setúbal o meu pai relata vento bastante forte com rajadas, quanto à chuva: desde o final da tarde que não pára.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Fev 2009 às 00:32)

Por aqui agora chuva fraca. Algum vento.
Temp nos 7.7ºC


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:34)




----------



## gela (1 Fev 2009 às 00:35)

bem forte a chuva por aqui


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

Infra-vermelho das 0h




às 0h:


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

Aqui começa a chuva moderada . A temperatura desce mais uma décima, 6,9ºC e já se escuta a cair, o vento igualmente parece começar a querer aumentar .


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

ainda nao consegui corfirmar se aquilo ta solto...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

gela disse:


> bem forte a chuva por aqui



Confirmo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

V.R.S.A.

As rajadas intensificam-se... Agora sim a dança das antenas e dos candeeiros com estas rajadas... chova moderado ainda...


----------



## StormFairy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

Reporto do meu Tlm estou sem luz sem net e isto não abranda. Já há estragos por aqui. Ramos de árvores que cairam em 2 viaturas muita tralha a voar pela estrada. Isto só aqui na minha rua claro é impensável sair á rua neste momento.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

kikofra disse:


> ainda nao consegui corfirmar se aquilo ta solto...



Vai lá ver...mas vê lá se não voas!


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

Pessoal posso afirmar que na zona do Montijo já foram vistos relâmpagos, telefonaram-me só para fornecer essa informação.


----------



## YuRiSsS (1 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Boas,

Montemor-o-Novo, Évora, também está um temporal com muito vento!

Segundo os radares, parece-me que o pior está a passar, contudo, no meteo.pt dá trovoadas para todo o pais esta noite. Há possibilidades de ainda vir a acontecer ?

Cumprimentos,

PS: Excelente fórum este.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Estas células vão causar problemas?


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

por aqui continua tudo calminho...3.0º e chuva na vertical!


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Montemor-o-Novo, Évora, também está um temporal com muito vento!
> 
> ...




Bem vindo ao fórum

Sim eu penso que sim, mas só la para o fim da madrugada


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

tenho imagens da Erica que gravei na web mas tao péssimas, tb nao sei como coloca-las aqui


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

O dia ainda não começou a uma hora e já tenho acumulados 12,7mm de chuva   chove forte batida a vento muito forte


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

Não é muito agradavel alguem acordar amanhã e ver por exemplo que uma arvore lhe caiu em cima de um carro, ou ter de passar a noite a cortar arvores com um motosserra com esta ventania e esta chuva.


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

É com cada rajada que até mete respeito, continua a chover e bem


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 00:44)

Bem, eu só posso dizer que por aqui tudo relativamente calmo. Por enquanto.

Chuva fraca e algum vento mas não muito forte.

E espero que continue assim.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Fev 2009 às 00:45)

Por aquí continua muita chuva e o vento muito forte só falta mesmo a trovoada.


----------



## YuRiSsS (1 Fev 2009 às 00:46)

Comparando com à uma hora atrás, parece que está a acalmar na zona de Évora, contudo, de vez em quando, dá uma rajada daquelas....


----------



## tclor (1 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Em jeito de despedida: 

Temperatura: *4.0 ºC*
Pressão: *994.3 hPa *(com tendência para baixar)
Continua o vento forte, e em termos de chuva desde a meia-noite já levo *4 mm* acumulados, para juntar aos 22,2 do último dia...mas nada de neve  Pode ser que a temperatura ainda ainda nos reserve alguma surpresa...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Agora a chuva passou de forte a moderada.

PS: alguém conhece algum programa para criar sites?


----------



## telegram (1 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Nada de extraordinário na Figueira da Foz. Parecia que ía agravar mas não. chove fraco e pouco vento


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Montemor-o-Novo, Évora, também está um temporal com muito vento!
> 
> ...



Renato? As trovoadas devem ocorrer quando entrarem as células do 'olho', por aqui o vento e só assobiar, à anos que não tinha uma noite assim


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

continuam as rajadas de vento e chuva . Agora com 10,5 ºC


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

Já agora, esclareçam-me uma coisa:

Aquelas células que vêm a seguir são parecidas com as do último fim-de-semana? (Aguaceiros fortes, vento forte, trovoada, granizo?)

Espero a resposta 

P.S: A resposta do(a) Trepkos já me deram uma pequena ideia!


----------



## Hazores (1 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite

Aqui pela ilha Terceira não se coloca tanto o problema das rajadas do vento mas a velocidade média do vento; para terem uma ideia a velocidade média do vento da ultima hora na praia da vitória é de 71 Km/h, podem crer que é muito vento.

parece que o som do vento já se mete nos ouvidos.

eu  gosto de vento, mas sinceramente após estes dias todos já podia dar umas tréguas.

mas infelizmente parece que é apenas amahã e segunda pois já vêm mais vento aí


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Panorama por aqui neste momento: Chuva Intensa e Vento muito forte com rajadas muito fortes. Noite de autêntico temporal


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Regressei agora de Coimbra e a viagem foi incrivel!!
Chuva forte todo o caminho e tive que parar varias vezes ume vez que não tinha qualquer visibilidade. Encontrei detritos por todo o lado!!!
Neste momento chove torrencialmente e o vento é muito forte.
Pressão: 991 hpa

Incrivel!! Vai ser uma noite a valer.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

A continuar a chover assim amanhã não há rio Alviela, há albufeira Alviela.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

A pressão continua a descer que é uma coisa doida: 990.2 hPa

O meu relógio barométrico da Oregon, pela primeira vez em 8 anos, disparou o alarme de tempestade.

18.9 mm acumulados (desde as 18h!)
11.1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

Bem, despeço-me por hoje, o tempo continua igual ,sem mudanças, até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

ou foi o monitar ou a luz parece que foi e veio


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

WhiteHope disse:


> Já agora, esclareçam-me uma coisa:
> 
> Aquelas células que vêm a seguir são parecidas com as do último fim-de-semana? (Aguaceiros fortes, vento forte, trovoada, granizo?)
> 
> ...



Assim parece, atendendo a uma situação idêntica havida há anos.


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Boas, para mim o mais interessante tem sido a queda da pressão, desde 1012mb ao início da tarde até 989mb neste momento= 23 sendo 11mb de queda nas últimas 4 horas. Como no geral na zona Lisboa/Setúbal mantém-se por aqui o vento forte constante (em especial nas últimas 2 horas, coincidindo com a zona de variação rápida de pressão) com rajadas bem fortes que levam a chuva quase na horizontal. Noite interessante esta...


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Acumulei por aqui 52,7mm até á meia noite e já conto em 50 minutos 20,5mm...


----------



## cracking (1 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

Madragoa disse:


> Boas ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa, temp 11.3 vento forte a muito forte.chove moderamemte  hpa 993 !!!eu não sei o que vem ai???vim agora da rua ,pessoal na  AV,24 de julho quase que é impossivel caminhar ,o vento é fortissimo,a chuva .
> e moderada.mas com o efeito do vento.é uma molha da cabeça aos pés!!!!,ja ouvi a dizer que a ponte 25 de abril esta condicionada,e tanbem já ouvi dizer que esta fechada!!! mas acabei de ver o telejornal da sic noticias e nada! muitos bons registos



Passei na Ponte aí à 20min e estava normal! Nem sequer avistei a brigada.
No entanto em certas zonas de Lisboa deparei-me com situações caricatas de ter de sair do carro para retirar obstáculos da estrada para poder prosseguir viagem!! Ao todo retirei 2 guarda-chuva e um ramo de arvore!!

Também apanhei um grande susto na segunda circular devido à aquaplanagem


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

Bem aqui chove sem parar ha umas horas, o vento tambem ainda nao parou de soprar, as estradas estao cheias de agua arrisquei a conduzir e esta mau !


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

Tenho a dizer que estou muito satisfeito com a menina Érica  As saudades que eu tinha de ver a minha varanda em pantanas por causa do vento


----------



## gela (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

thunderboy disse:


> A continuar a chover assim amanhã não há rio Alviela, há albufeira Alviela.



Imagino como e que aquilo vai ficar. Ja vao uns aninhos que nao vejo o rio tao cheio.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

Aqui  a temperatura sobe rapidamente ja vou com 14,1ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

Olá

Por aqui a pressão continua a cair. Vou agora com 990 hPa. Vento forte com alguma rajadas e chuva moderada batida por vento vindo do quadrante sul. Temp de 11º C.
Vamos a ver o que isto dará...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

V.R.S.A.

O vento começa assobiar... cada vez mais intenso mas nada que ainda seja fora do normal...


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Agora a chuva passou de forte a moderada.
> 
> PS: alguém conhece algum programa para criar sites?




como assim? que tipo de site? Blogue??
envia mp


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 00:55)

Realmente, se pensarmos bem, acho que já choveu mais em Janeiro do que em vários meses de 2008. Foi sem dúvida um mês de muita precipitação e de certeza de que quando aparecer o resumo do mês de Janeiro o que se destaca é: precipitação e temperatura (talvez mais fria que o costume) . Bem, isto é só uma mera especulação! 

E então se esta madrugada ainda fosse de Janeiro ainda piorava o panorama!


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 00:55)

Centro de lisboa,muito vento muita chuva,temp.11.5c.e a pressão continua a descer 990 hpa,daqui a nada não tenho escala no barometro noite memoravel. já não via a chover desta maneira desde novenbro/dezembro de 2006, aqui!! bons registos sem estragos!!!! chove muito  agora!!!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:55)

agora chove com grande intensidade


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

No pós-frontal a tendência é para descer ou subir a temperatura?


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

actioman disse:


> Porque colocas isto aqui? Assim isto fica uma confusão, isto na minha opinião, há locais próprios para este tipo de notícias kikofra,espero que não leves a mal, mas é uma questão de organização!
> 
> Por aqui a chuva parece ter diminuído e a direcção das nuvens é agora de Sul para Norte, antes era de Este para Oeste.



De este para oeste...humm, parece-me dificil!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

alguém sabe se estes sistemas dão trovoada?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

Bom, aqui o vento está no seu auge  ou nele, em breve irá começar a enfraquecer.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

É incrível como a temperatura não desce nem por nada, continua praticamente estancada nos 2,8ºC e continua a água-neve, só que muita mais água que neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

trepkos disse:


> Não tem mal
> 
> Estou à espera das trovoadas, a ver se as minas como sempre não as afastam



As minas?


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

Por aqui na zona mais alta da cidade de Setúbal eu arrisco me a dizer que agora estão rajadas superiores a 100km, a serio tudo abana, ja ouvi um grande estrondo parecia um poste a cair em cima de um carro, chove que quase não se ve a 30 metros de distância, chove na horizontal, ta uma coisa eu já não via á muitos anos


----------



## PêJê (1 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

Olá a todos.
Por aqui astão neste momento as piores condições da noite.
Anda tudo a voar pela rua, desde plasticos a contentores do lixo.
Se isto piora vai ser uma noite de má memória para as populações em geral.
Enquanto isso vamos estar atentos, e relatando as observações.


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

miguel disse:


> Aqui  a temperatura sobe rapidamente ja vou com 14,1ºC








É natural. Já está sobre a zona um pequeno sector quente. De notar as duas linhas de convergência post-frontal. Toda esta zona está cheia de células tempestuosas, segundo imagens de satélite.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

Bem chove muito mesmo!! já tenho 20,1mm e rajadas entre os 50 e os 60km/h, a temperatura vai subindo 14,2ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Fil disse:


> É incrível como a temperatura não desce nem por nada, continua praticamente estancada nos 2,8ºC e continua a água-neve, só que muita mais água que neve.



Fil o que achas do pós-frontal, a temperatura desce ou sobe?


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Por aqui tudo normal algum ventinho e chuvinha á mistura


----------



## Hazores (1 Fev 2009 às 01:05)

Nuno disse:


> Por aqui na zona mais alta da cidade de Setúbal eu arrisco me a dizer que agora estão rajadas superiores a 100km, a serio tudo abana, ja ouvi um grande estrondo parecia um poste a cair em cima de um carro, chove que quase não se ve a 30 metros de distância,* chove na horizontal*, ta uma coisa eu já não via á muitos anos



o que é isso de chover na horizontal^??


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 01:05)

peguei no carro e fui ao Cabo Carvoeiro (são só 900 metros) e estiver a ver se tinha a sorte de observar uns relâmpagos...
Mas não... nada... 
Estou frustado...


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 01:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> As minas?



Perto de Montemor na serra de Monfurado existem minas de ferro e a uns 20 km daqui minas de carvão, já estão encerradas à muito, mas influenciam a trajetória das trovoadas, é rara a trovoada que passe mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 01:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> De este para oeste...humm, parece-me dificil!



Pois enganei-me, era de Oeste para Este  

No entanto quando estava a editar e a corrigir a direcção, *apagaram-me o post!??*   Não estou a ver o motivo, mas fica aqui a minha "reclamação" .
Tinha lá informação sobre o meu acompanhamento, enfim...


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:06)

Hazores disse:


> o que é isso de chover na horizontal^??



A chuva quase não toca no chão, anda pelo o ar, o vento agarra nela faz com que quando tu olhes para a chuva pareça que esta a cair deitada em vez de ser na vertical mas na horizontal


----------



## Nashville (1 Fev 2009 às 01:06)

boas.

alguém já registou ocorrência de trovoadas ?????


cumps.
Nashville


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 01:07)

Neste momento o vento que estava de S, passou para SW e começou a soprar com muita força e chove com moderada intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 01:07)

*109,5 km/h*


----------



## snowboard (1 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Estive na serra da nogueira à 1 hora e nevava razoavelmente. O carro marcava 0.5 e já começava a acumular...


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Nuno disse:


> Que rajada meus Deus, estou preocupado com a zona ribeirinha, porra quando se começa a entrar em exageros fico logo



Sim, sinceramente, há muitos perigos nestes casos: cheias, tanto pela chuva como pelos rios/mar, quedas de árvores,postes (já pedi desculpa), falta de luz e água, etc.

É melhor nem continuar.. são tantos e tão negativos


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

Gilmet disse:


> *109,5 km/h*



Isso tá mesmo mau!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

As luzes por aqui ja piscam de vez em quando...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Será que aquela "linha a amarelo" vai atingir esta zona?


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Gilmet disse:


> *109,5 km/h*



Brutal, por sinal eu tinha razão quando afirmava que quase de certeza havia rajadas superiores a 100 km


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

snowboard disse:


> Estive na serra da nogueira à 1 hora e nevava razoavelmente. O carro marcava 0.5 e já começava a acumular...



E que altitude mais ou menos?


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

depois de 20 segundos de descanso dado pelo vento...  mais uma rajada e a luz quase que ia abaixo...o vento que se acalme um bocadinho e que venham algumas trovoadas


----------



## jpaulov (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

cheguei agora mesmo a casa, e a temp exterior no meu carro marcava 4ºC!!
como se diz lá pela minha aldeia, esta a chuvisnar...
Cá para mim, tal Érica tal dina...passa tudo ao lado!


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Gilmet disse:


> *109,5 km/h*



Wow! 

Sem dúvida uma enorme rajada, imagino!


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 01:10)

Confirmo relampago a NO da minha casa com registo na camera de filmar!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:10)

isto aqui derepente ficou escuro duas lampadas da iluminação publica foram-se


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:10)

thunderboy disse:


> Será que aquela "linha a amarelo" vai atingir esta zona?



Está a atingir, está a chover especialmente forte agora!


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2009 às 01:11)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A pressão continua a descer que é uma coisa doida: 990.2 hPa
> 
> O meu relógio barométrico da Oregon, pela primeira vez em 8 anos, disparou o alarme de tempestade.
> 
> ...



Parabéns 
Já abriste o champanhe?
Por aqui continua a chuva sempre numa cadência certa. Entre o fraco e o moderado.
O vento já me surpreendeu pois algumas rajadas são bem fortes.
Temp. nos 9º


----------



## JGuarda (1 Fev 2009 às 01:11)

Aqui na Guarda tudo na mesma:
Grande temporal de vento e chuva à mistura com neve!! Ha horas que nao pára!
Esperemos que o pos-frontal traga uma leve abaixamento da temperatura e ai sim teriamos o que nos falta O nevao....daqueles de 20cm, como antigamente....

Ab Te amanha


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 01:11)

Por aqui, chuva com alguns flocos e 2.6ºC.

Desci agora de uma volta pela Serra de Nogueira.
Estimo que a cota esteja nos 900m (talvez 850m - na curva da chouriça já é praticamente só neve) e a acumulação é notável a partir daí. De meio do percurso para cima, aliado à neve forte que cai, há nevoeiro muito denso (HR muito alta). Assim,a neve que cai, rapidamente congela na estrada, tornando-se bastante perigoso. Consegui avançar um pouco além do cruzamento para o Santuário até uns 1100m de altitude, eventualmente. A acumulação, aí, faz-se de forma incrivelmente rápida (as rodadas do carro desaparecem em poucos segundos). Daí para a frente, torna-se impraticável a condução. A temperatura, aí, está nos -2.5ºC.

A manter-se, amanhã de manhã a Serra de Nogueira terá um cenário deslumbrante.


----------



## snowboard (1 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> E que altitude mais ou menos?



sei la....bastante antes do desvio para a senhora da serra, perto da casa da guarda florestal.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

aqui marco 11,1 ºC , portanto a subir, só que me parece que o vento está mais forte que nunca  ( alguem confirma) ?


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

A luz ta a querer falhar, oh diabo


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

snowboard disse:


> sei la....bastante antes do desvio para a senhora da serra, perto da casa da guarda florestal.



OK


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

Alguém sabe quando acaba?


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

voltaram a vida as luzes o que podera ter sido?


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

A Luz vai e vem, e o Vento sopra a *80,4 km/h*!! Fantástico! (Até tremo, eu)

Pressão a 991 hPa


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:13)

eu vou à rua a ver se vejo/oiço alguma coisa, tive a vaga sensaçao de ouvir alguma coisa, mas por via das duvidas vou à rua. ate ja!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

A zona de montalegre ja tem 5 cm de acumulação nas estradas .. O transito ja esta muito complicado ..


Temperatura: 0.9
continua a nevar e vento moderado ..


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

Agora por aqui tem tem sido as rajadas mais poderosas da noite, e pela primeira vez nas ultimas horas ouvi bombeiros ou ambulancia.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

cactus disse:


> aqui marco 11,1 ºC , portanto a subir, só que me parece que o vento está mais forte que nunca  ( alguem confirma) ?



Confirmo eu, e de que maneira


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

Neste momento tenho tempestade. Vento bastante forte e chuva também forte. A pressão tem tendência para continuar a descer. Parece que vou tendo algumas falhas de corrente. Ameaça corte, mesmo. Na minha rua já há uma pequena inundação. E ainda vai no início...Pode ter sido impressão minha, mas parece-me ter ouvido um trovão. Parece uma noite de tempestade tropical

E ainda faltam as tais células...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

WhiteHope disse:


> Está a atingir, está a chover especialmente forte agora!



Então significa que deve estar quase cá a chegar


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 01:15)

kikofra disse:


> voltaram a vida as luzes o que podera ter sido?



Uma cegonha, elas andam em todo o lado


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2009 às 01:15)

Por Elvas termino o meu acompanhamento!

Uma boa e animada noite pessoal!


----------



## adiabático (1 Fev 2009 às 01:17)

Às 6h é a preia-mar.

Aqui em Oeiras existem várias ribeiras de curto tempo de concentração que costumam dar sinal quando a ponta de cheia coincide com a maré alta.

Alguém aposta no que vai haver até lá?

Mesmo sem a maré, são ribeiras de má memória, pois têm alguns troços metidos debaixo do chão, pontes estreitas e estrangulamentos. Não se repetiram ainda tragédias como as de 1976 e 1983 mas se alguma coisa foi feita, não se fez de modo nenhum tudo o que podia ser feito em 25 anos para que não se repitam.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:17)

Boas noites e até amanhã!


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 01:17)

Meus amigos por Loures as condições agora estão complicadas!
A luz começa a querer fraquejar e tanto quanto me é dado ver de minha casa já não se circula na estrada (para quem conhece) que vem do pingo Doce para o Jardim de Loures!
Há também já um grande lago atrás do jardim de Loures (por trás de um stand de usados)
Vento muito e forte!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:17)

Fortes rajadas de vento... Piscadelas nas luzes!  Parece que a festa vai ser rija a partir de Agora...


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Fev 2009 às 01:18)

Continuo com muita chuva e vento fortíssi-mo.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 01:18)

Por aqui neste momento nem chove e o vento vai variando entre o fraco e o moderado, não tenho anemómetro mas imagino que as rajadas não passem dos 30/40km/h. Parece que estou noutro país


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:19)

aqui parece que acalmou!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 01:19)

Aqui há clarões, não percebo o que é, mas sempre os há, a luz vai abaixo.

Não é trovoada, porque é em terra, deve ser algum cabo.


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:19)

Atenção, houve um pequeno relâmpago ao longe! O som demorou a vir depois do trovão (luz).

Tenho medo do excesso de chuva!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 01:20)

Está a passar uma espécie de furacão por aqui!
Já vi um relâmpago a oeste, o vento está fortíssimo! Com rajadas brutais.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:20)

vila real: Estradas condicionadas por efeito da neve: IP4 Alto de Espinho; AE24 Vila Real - Vila Pouca Aguiar; AE07 Ribeira de Pena - Vila Pouca Aguiar Jtº Area de serviço do Alvão


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 01:20)

Confirmo corte de circulação junto às oficinas dos serviços municipalizados de Loures!


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 01:21)

A luz continua a falhar, rajadas cada vez mais fortes


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 01:21)

centro de lisboa! daqui a nada debaixo de água temp 12c chove muito,mas muito mesmo ,vento com rajadas fortissimas,991 hpa sempre a descer e a luz já ameaçou 3 vezes o que aqui não é normal mesmo!!! pessoal isto aqui em lisboa está a ficar complicado!!!!!!


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 01:21)

AnDré disse:


> Está a passar uma espécie de furacão por aqui!
> Já vi um relâmpago a oeste, o vento está fortíssimo! Com rajadas brutais.



André aqui em Loures o vento está uma loucura!!!!


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

AnDré disse:


> Está a passar uma espécie de furacão por aqui!
> Já vi um relâmpago a oeste, o vento está fortíssimo! Com rajadas brutais.



Sim por aqui também, agora chove torrencialmente sem parar á varias horas, o vento cada vez é mais forte, neste momento eu acho que esta a ser rajadas a mais de 100 km, a serio ja ouvi um grande barulho, a luz a qualquer momento ameaça cair, isto ta serio


----------



## adiabático (1 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

Vince disse:


> Agora por aqui tem tem sido as rajadas mais poderosas da noite, e pela primeira vez nas ultimas horas ouvi bombeiros ou ambulancia.
> 
> Vince, estou contigo, confirmo rajadas poderosas!
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Messiah (1 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

Boas noites,

Chove torrencialmente na zona do Rato (Lisboa). Há muitos anos que não me recordo de ver chover assim. 

O vento também aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:22)

Rajada máxima desde as 00h de 75km/h a chuva é forte e não para um segundo...algo se passou com o meu pluviometro ke deixei de receber dados


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 01:23)

Cada vez que olho para a minha estação tem um valor diferente - já está nos 988mb, as rajadas também aqui parecem atingir o pico de intensidade, duas delas há poucos minutos foram algo assustadoras... e a luz também já ameaçou falhar algumas vezes... acham que o máximo do vento aqui pela zona terá sido nesta última meia hora e vai diminuir? Incrível o registo de Rio de Mouro...


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:23)

aqui agora chove com intensidade


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 01:23)

Na despedida da superfície frontal, os ventos mais fortes e a precipitação mais intensa:

23.8 mm de precipitação desde as 18h
991.2 hPa (subiu, prova que a superfície frontal está no fim)
11.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:23)

RADAR LOULE:


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 01:24)

kikofra disse:


> vila real: Estradas condicionadas por efeito da neve: IP4 Alto de Espinho; AE24 Vila Real - Vila Pouca Aguiar; AE07 Ribeira de Pena - Vila Pouca Aguiar Jtº Area de serviço do Alvão



Parece que as cotas de neve estão mais baixas do que seria de esperar, pode ser bom sinal para esta noite para os nossos amigos Brigantinos


----------



## adiabático (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

miguel disse:


> Rajada máxima desde as 00h de 75km/h a chuva é forte e não para um segundo...algo se passou com o meu pluviometro ke deixei de receber dados



Vai lá ver o que se passa!


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

Neste momento passou a frente, e o vento passou de forte a fraco de SW e a chuva acabou.


----------



## Bruno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

O Vento está cada vez mais forte...
olho para a rua e não consigo encontrar os caixotes do lixo, espero amanhã não ter nenhum em cima do carro.  
Só se vê tudo a voar, está perigoso andar lá fora, podemos levar com algum detrito.
A luz agora começa a dar de si, sempre que há uma rajada mais forte, a luz quase que vai abaixo.

a pressão está nos 990hPa, e a chuva é muita .

Ouvi agora na rádio que o trânsito está condicionado a motociclos e a veículos pesados em ambas as pontes. Alguém que confirme.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

AnDré disse:


> Está a passar uma espécie de furacão por aqui!
> Já vi um relâmpago a oeste, o vento está fortíssimo! Com rajadas brutais.



Não é relâmpago, devem ser picos nos cabos da EDP, porque eu aqui já vi uns 5 "relâmpagos" e sempre que os vejos a luz da rua vai abaixo.


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 01:26)

João Dias disse:


> Parece que as cotas de neve estão mais baixas do que seria de esperar, pode ser bom sinal para esta noite para os nossos amigos Brigantinos



Wish me luck, my friend


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:28)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



Espantoso, aqui aconteceu exactamente o mesmo! Após uma enorme tromba de água e ainda mais vento, Parou tudo! Silêncio!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

bem acho que se continuar assim a chover a minha garagem inunda  chove incontrolavelmente


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

Ainda espero o fim da superfície frontal e depois que venha o pós frontal, os trovões e o granizo.


----------



## snowboard (1 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

João Dias disse:


> Parece que as cotas de neve estão mais baixas do que seria de esperar, pode ser bom sinal para esta noite para os nossos amigos Brigantinos



Estou à janela à espera do manto branco.....


----------



## adiabático (1 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



Pois foi! Um final à Beethoven?...


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

Bem que grandes rajadas aqui  e a temperatura a subir já vou com 15ºC  rajada agora de 74,1km/h


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



NO momento que disseste que por ai estava na fase com mais vento,por aqui o vento desapareceu nesse momento por completo..Estranho que tenha sido com tanto tempo de distancia num caso e noutro,sendo os 2 locais tão perto! 
Por aqui continua a calmaria há já 15 minutos depois de 3 horas infernais


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é relâmpago, devem ser picos nos cabos da EDP, porque eu aqui já vi uns 5 "relâmpagos" e sempre que os vejos a luz da rua vai abaixo.



Desculpa lá Mário mas o clarão que eu vi tratava-se de um relampago, eu tenho isso gravado e assim que isto termine irei postar as imagens.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espantoso, aqui aconteceu exactamente o mesmo! Após uma enorme tromba de água e ainda mais vento, Parou tudo! Silêncio!



E essa "tromba d'água" dirige-se para aqui agora


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

aqui foi parecido mal se ouve a chuva


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 01:31)

O que se está a passar aqui é irreal..nunca vi nada assim os carros na avenida tiveram que parar tal é a velocidade do vento e a  chuva..a mha varanda está com uns bons 3cm de água e não para..na rua caixotes de lixo, chapéus, ramos de árvores está tudo a voar incrivel.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

kikofra disse:


> aqui foi parecido mal se ouve a chuva



a serio? aqui na marinha grande continua a chover desalmadamente


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

Aqui parou de chover...
O céu limpou e até já dá para ver as estrelas 
Onde está a trovoada??


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



Parou a chuva e o vento de um momento para o outro? Isso é incrível. 

Será o "Olho do Furacão?"

Será uma acalmia ou já terá passado o pior.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

thunderboy disse:


> E essa "tromba d'água" dirige-se para aqui agora



Cuidado: Tromba de Agua so acontece no mar e nao em terra senao chamaria-se tornado 

Vento a puxar...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

Aqui 11,4 ºc ( a subir), já nem falo em rajadas porque o vento é cada vez mais forte e constante, a chuva não da treguas tb , ( o vento é que me comessa a preocupar)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

bewild disse:


> Desculpa lá Mário mas o clarão que eu vi tratava-se de um relampago, eu tenho isso gravado e assim que isto termine irei postar as imagens.



Mas nem houve barulho sequer, o trovão não se ouviu por aqui, o máximo que pode ter sido foram relampagos entre nuvens, agora que foi estranho foi.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> a serio? aqui na marinha grande continua a chover desalmadamente



aqui  so se ve a chuva no ar quando passa nos candeiros no chao parece que nao faz efeito nenhum


----------



## adiabático (1 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

Oiço qualquer coisa...



Que desassossego!


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

rufer disse:


> Parou a chuva e o vento de um momento para o outro? Isso é incrível.
> 
> Será o "Olho do Furacão?"
> 
> Será uma acalmia ou já terá passado o pior.



Eu creio que agora vamos ter um pouco de descanso. Já acabou o Chapter I. Agora mais umas horas e chega o Chapter II, que também promete muitas coisas!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

psm disse:


> Neste momento passou a frente, e o vento passou de forte a fraco de SW e a chuva acabou.



Exacto; a parte terminal da frente alcançou agora "terra". A partir de agora entra uma massa de ar pós-frontal, mais favorável ao desenvolvimento de nuvens do tipo vertical e à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Portanto, a ligeira melhoria de tempo por aí vai durar pouco ...

Mas nada melhor do que acompanhar esta explicação recorrendo às imagens de satélite: Sat24.com


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

Vince e malta dos arredores não notam algo esquisito visivel no ceu para essas paragens tao subita de vento??


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espantoso, aqui aconteceu exactamente o mesmo! Após uma enorme tromba de água e ainda mais vento, Parou tudo! Silêncio!



Não foi de certeza uma tromba de água.



> Tromba de água - Fenómeno que consiste num turbilhão de vento, muitas vezes violento, cuja presença se manifesta por uma coluna nebulosa ou cone nebuloso invertido em forma de funil que emerge da base de um cumulonimbo, e por um tufo constituído por gotículas de água levantadas da superfície do mar, ou por poeira, areia ou detritos vários levantados do solo



fonte


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:35)

]ToRnAdO[;122431 disse:
			
		

> Cuidado: Tromba de Agua so acontece no mar e nao em terra senao chamaria-se tornado
> 
> Vento a puxar...



Eu apenas usei o termo para designar muita chuva.


----------



## Bruno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:35)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



Pois, aqui depois do meu relato, aconteceu exactamente o mesmo, agora já se está a levantar um ventinho, mas nada que se compare, com o que se estava a passar à 10 minutos atrás.


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 01:35)

A cota de neve está a descer rapidamente. 

Bastantes flocos de neve grandes no meio da chuva, agora.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:36)

kikofra disse:


> aqui  so se ve a chuva no ar quando passa nos candeiros no chao parece que nao faz efeito nenhum



aqui o vento parou, e a chuva começa a parar tambem, ja nao se ouve quase, mas ainda chove


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:36)

Neste momento: vento inexistente e não chove  Engraçada esta calmaria repentina..É o reabastecer para depois haver festa com outros ingredientes: chuva e trovoada em vez de chuva e vento


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 01:36)

Pessoal , nao sou de dramas , mas o vento aqui está como já nao me lembro de ver... ( só visto)


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 01:36)

Por aqui, a chuva diminui bastante de intensidade, mas o vento forte continua. A luz não foi cortada. Parece haver uma acalmia relativa. 988 hPa. Venham, agora, as células...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 01:37)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



Momentos mágicos.
São esses que mais fascinam.

Por aqui algum vento, sim, alguma chuva,também , desde as 20, mas tudo 
abaixo das expectativas. Ainda assim, claro que está a ser uma bela noite de Inverno.
Veremos que mais reservará  esta madrugada em tão profunda e vasta baixa barométrica a atingir-nos em cheio.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 01:37)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu apenas usei o termo para designar muita chuva.



Pois, mas é por isso que criticamos a comunicação social.


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

Dan disse:


> Não foi de certeza uma tromba de água.
> 
> 
> 
> fonte



Ah, obrigado pela informação! 

Pensava que tromba de água fosse apenas a forte chuva num curto espaço de tempo!


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

Memorável no bom sentido para mim este dia...aquilo que se passou ha cerca de 5/10m foi absolutamente brutal..neste momento estou a olhar para a janela e a ver sucessivos relâmpagos mas ainda muito lá ao longe do mar.


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas nem houve barulho sequer, o trovão não se ouviu por aqui o máximo, que pode ter sido foram relampagos entre nuvens, agora que foi estranho foi.



Sim barulho também não ouvi mas tratou-se de um relampago mas esperava melhor, por informações que obtive no montijo avistava-se relâmpagos mas não há mais ninguém para confirmar.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

Bem estou triste lá se foi o pluviómetro  ele não voou está no mesmo sitio, mas na estação no lugar dos números tem riscos   e mesmo a o resto dos acessorios que estão no telhado não sei não!! tame a demorar mais do que o normal a receber o sinal


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

A zona de Lisboa parece a mais afectada...
por cá,sem grandes alteaçoes...chuva por vezes forte "tocada a vento"
pressao 989.2hpa
temperatura 9.3º (estagnou)
hoje(Domingo) ja tenho 4.5mm
vento :media de 25 km /h(rajada maxima registada 49km/h,á algumas horas)
Uma Tempestade como tantas outras...ate agora..!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:39)

*86,8km/h*


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 01:39)

Impressionante, quem disse que o pior já passou? há 10 minutos atrás, 5 minutos seguidos de vento fortíssimo constante e chuva muito forte quase na horizontal... nunca tinha visto até hoje isto assim aqui, até filmei um pouco...


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:40)

Por aqui continua a chuva muito forte e vento fortíssimo.
A explicação para a queda repentina do vento.

O ar frio vai começar a entrar, onde diz Ar frio, la dentro são aguaceiros conectivos, que podem baixar rapidamente a temperatura e cair granizo ou neve. Quando aquele centro se dirige para a terra o vento começa a acalmar penso que foi o que aconteceu, e acho que se vai generalizar em todo o território para o fim da madrugada, mas aqueles aguaceiros podem trazer ventos fortes repentinamente


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 01:40)

bewild disse:


> Sim barulho também não ouvi mas tratou-se de um relampago mas esperava melhor, por informações que obtive no montijo avistava-se relâmpagos mas não há mais ninguém para confirmar.



Aqui por Peniche não vejo nada de relâmpagos para o lado do mar...


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 01:40)

Vince disse:


> Extraordinário o que se passou aqui. Depois das rajadas muito potentes o vento acabou. Pela primeira vez em horas, o silêncio, total, de forma súbita.



É extraordinário mesmo!
Há instantes sopraram rajadas de vento incríveis.
No bairro Sol Nascente (vivendas aqui ao lado) ouvi um alta estrondo. Alguma coisa deve ter voada por lá.

Quanto ao relâmpago, era mesmo um relâmpago! Foi a ONO.

E sim, as luzes da rua pareciam luzes de natal a tremer.

Entretanto o vento acalmou. Sopra agora apenas moderado a forte.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Fev 2009 às 01:40)

Pessoal acabei de chegar do hangar o bar do custume ....e parei o carro veio uma rabanada de vento que o carro nao parava de abanar para os lados ...estradas cheias de pedras,arbustos na estrada ,99.9 % de buracos no alcatrao pelo o abatimento de estradas,esta um Caos .....

Dados sta iria 

Temp min 6.9 ºC 
Temp max 12.3 ºC 
Temp actual 10.9 ºC 
Vento medio 61.8 Km\h
Vento maximo 85.3 Km\h
Pressão barometrica 987.3 hPa 
Precipitação 26.2 mm
Precipitacao acumulada desde o dia 62.6 mm
Humidade Relativa 95 %


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 01:41)

bewild disse:


> Sim barulho também não ouvi mas tratou-se de um relampago mas esperava melhor, por informações que obtive no montijo avistava-se relâmpagos mas não há mais ninguém para confirmar.



Foi muito esquesito, mas ok...talvez tenham sido sim, é que vi 5 e nenhum provocou o dito do trovão


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:41)

*87,5km/h*


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

O vento por aqui continua, com rajadas fortes


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

bem aqui começou a chuver desalmadamente depois de ter acalmado


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

aqui a chuva esta a cair com intensidade e é quase perfeitamente vertical


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

Aqui sossegou por agora tb...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

Em todo o lado o vento acalma, só aqui é que piora ??


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

Por aqui 3,0ºC e sleet.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

O Céu torna-se novamente muito nublado e o vento depois de acalmar ligeiramente volta a soprar forte..vamos ver no que isto vai dar ( Impressionante mesmo não consigo deixar de dizer que o que aconteceu há 10minutos foi memorável).


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:44)

Aqui está agora no pico brutallll


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2009 às 01:44)

Por Melgaço, facto curioso o comportamento da temperatura: até à meia-noite caiu até aos 6.5ºC, tendo depois subido rapidamente para os 8.8ºC. Agora que regressou a chuva torna a cair para os 7.8ºC. 

Quanto à pressão atmosférica, é vê-la a cair


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

cactus disse:


> Em todo o lado o vento acalma, só aqui é que piora ??



Podes crer companheiro, agora então estão a soprar rajadas incríveis apesar da chuva ter acalmado mas continua a cair bem


----------



## WhiteHope (1 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

Bem o cenário "pós-chuva" é mesmo .. "no words"


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

*Na Marinha Grande. Mais um apanhado do clima.  Mais uma estação.*

É o meu primeiro post!

Este interesse pela meteorologia já vem de longe, mas desde há alguns anos, desde que passei a morar num apartamento, a minha velha estação ficou esquecida em casa dos meus pais.

Com a chegada destas duas meninas, decidi ir-lhe limpar o pó e instalá-la por aqui. Os últimos dias foram de experiências (e algum desânimo, ao descobrir que o sensor de velocidade não funcionava).

Hoje, finalmente, consegui pôr tudo online. Vejam aqui ou aqui!

Para minha grande surpresa, quando o vento de Érica começou a soprar mais forte, eis que o sensor de velocidade despertou!  Obviamente, não serão valores fiáveis, mas até teve a sua piada...

De resto, é possível surgirem alguns dados errados porque a instalação ainda não está 100%, mas para o pessoal da zona, é mais um ponto por onde podem ir seguindo os acontecimentos.

Por hoje fico por aqui! Abraço!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 01:46)

O Vento sopra agora a 21,6 km/h, de SO (225º), e a Temperatura encontra-se nos 11,6ºC... Nem parece que há pouco passei os 100 km/h...

Pressão nos 992 hPa


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:46)

*Re: Na Marinha Grande. Mais um apanhado do clima.  Mais uma estação.*



wysiwyg disse:


> É o meu primeiro post!
> 
> Este interesse pela meteorologia já vem de longe, mas desde há alguns anos, desde que passei a morar num apartamento, a minha velha estação ficou esquecida em casa dos meus pais.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo ao forum companheiro, contamos contigo


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 01:46)

por aqui chove muito e rajadas muito fortes de vez em quando


----------



## Magnusson (1 Fev 2009 às 01:47)

Uma pergunta para os entendidos, o que é que o abaixamento da pressão atmosférica significa?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 01:47)

Continua a chover moderado/forte e levo perto de 15mm desde as 0h


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 01:48)

Magnusson disse:


> Uma pergunta para os entendidos, o que é que o abaixamento da pressão atmosférica significa?



Vento forte...


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:48)

chove torrencialmente  

ate uma laranja ia a descer a rua com a agua!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:48)

*Re: Na Marinha Grande. Mais um apanhado do clima.  Mais uma estação.*



wysiwyg disse:


> É o meu primeiro post!
> 
> Este interesse pela meteorologia já vem de longe, mas desde há alguns anos, desde que passei a morar num apartamento, a minha velha estação ficou esquecida em casa dos meus pais.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo conterrâneo


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 01:49)

criz0r disse:


> O Céu torna-se novamente muito nublado e o vento depois de acalmar ligeiramente volta a soprar forte..vamos ver no que isto vai dar ( Impressionante mesmo não consigo deixar de dizer que o que aconteceu há 10minutos foi memorável).


 Confirmo e subscrevo, não me lembro de ver uns minutos assim por estes lados...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:49)

kikofra disse:


> chove torrencialmente
> 
> ate uma laranja ia a descer a rua com a agua!



eu tenho aqui bastantes lagos artificiais ao pe de casa


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:50)

há água aqui em vez de ir na valeta; já passa pela estrada, se bem que estas valetas são pequenas.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:51)

Assustador  rajadas incríveis  agora mesmo *90,1km/h*


----------



## mocha (1 Fev 2009 às 01:51)

Bem esta a começar a acalmar por aqui vou dormir, e depois quem sabe se volto


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:52)

bem tenho de comprar um barco para sair de casa, ja que ha agua ja esta a passar por cima das nanilhas.


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 01:52)

bem aqui é com cada rajada... até mete respeito


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:52)

Eu estava-me a rir mas agora é que vejo bem a situação, o que antes era um grande terreno é agora um enorme charco, eu só vejo reflexos de luz 
pena a iluminaçao ser pouca..


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 01:52)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Chuva, por vezes moderada, desde as 21h00. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.

A madrugada irá ser muito longa (meteorologicamente falando) e penso que todo o *litoral oeste *deve estar em alerta máximo devido à entrada da massa de ar pós-frontal, pois haverá condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, acompanhados por trovoadas e com possibilidade de granizo. Atenção ao vento que, durante os aguaceiros, pode ser muito forte.

Até amanhã, digo, até mais logo (às primeiras horas da manhã).


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:53)

miguel disse:


> Assustador  rajadas incríveis  agora mesmo *90,1km/h*



Agora esta com cada rajada, porra ate mete medo, em todo o lado acalma menos aqui o que se passa?


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:53)

Agora rajadas sempre entre os 80 e os 90km/h


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Eu estava-me a rir mas agora é que vejo bem a situação, o que antes era um grande terreno é agora um enorme charco, eu só vejo reflexos de luz
> pena a iluminaçao ser pouca..


os solos ja devem estar mais que saturados.


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Nuno disse:


> Agora esta com cada rajada, porra ate mete medo, em todo o lado acalma menos aqui o que se passa?



aqui passa-se exactamente o mesmo


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Magnusson disse:


> Uma pergunta para os entendidos, o que é que o abaixamento da pressão atmosférica significa?



Olá

Falando de uma maneira muito simples: significa mau tempo, eventualmente tempestuoso e perigoso. São as depressões (zonas de pressão atmosférica baixa ou mais baixa que a circundante) que são geradoras de mau tempo. Nas zonas temperadas estão-lhe associadas frequentemente as superfícies frontais que são bandas nebulosas extensas mais ou menos complexas que se deslocam sensivelmente no sentido do deslocamento da depressão. A estas bandas associa-se frequentemente o que chamamos de mau tempo.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Por aqui já se vêm claramente flocos no meio da chuva, a temperatura é de 2,4ºC.


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Por aqui continua a chuver a potes e rajadas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 01:56)

A mim o melhor ainda esta para vir e um grande estrondo deu-se mesmo agora...

O vento sopra forte... (vou ver o k foi


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:56)

miguel disse:


> Agora rajadas sempre entre os 80 e os 90km/h



Se for semelhante ao que se passou aqui mais uns 5 minutos que vais ter muito vento e depois calmaria absoluta..


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:56)

Pessoal isto para mim era Alerta Máximo para Setúbal rajadas constantes de 80 a 95 a serio tou a ouvir tudo a partir ta grave, agora nao sei o que diga parece que não estou em Portugal


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 01:57)

Boa noite companheiros!

Depois de alguns dias de ausência, devido à mudança de casa, cá estou eu de novo, ainda sem estação e com a máquina fotográfica algures perdida nas caixas e sacos espalhados por aí!!
Aqui na Guarda... NEVA!! Depois de algum período de sleet e de granizo, intercalado com chuva, temos agora neve, que já colou aos carros!! Mas cai bem!!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 01:57)

A rajada máxima que registei foi de *92,8km/h*


----------



## Henrique (1 Fev 2009 às 01:57)

O vento abrandou significativamente de forte para fraco, mas a chuva persiste, embora que com menos intensidade, já fraca.
Não houve "diluvios", apenas chuva Moderada com "M" grande.
Aguardemos então agora pelos aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas espero, e por uma descida bem igreme da temperatura.  

Sigo com 11.9ºC e 89% RH.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 01:57)

kikofra disse:


> os solos ja devem estar mais que saturados.



sim, ainda por cima aquilo ja é assim meio, como hei-de dizer, humido lol, entao pronto agora é um mega lago, apesar de estarem lá em obras


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2009 às 01:57)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, chuva e vento moderado

temperatura nos 7.5ºC


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2009 às 01:59)

Melgaço

987hPa, estou a 2 hPa de igualar a pressão mais baixa que registei desde que tenho a estação.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 01:59)

Chove fortíssimo bem inacreditável o que esta a acontecer isto só visto não da para descrever o que se esta a abater por Setúbal neste momento


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 01:59)

as rajadas fortes continuam... só se ouve as portas a abanarem por todos os lados e coisas a caírem da chaminé


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:00)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> sim, ainda por cima aquilo ja é assim meio, como hei-de dizer, humido lol, entao pronto agora é um mega lago, apesar de estarem lá em obras



normalmente se forem obras em terrenos e eles remexerem muito na terra mais facilmente se formam essas grandes poças


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2009 às 02:01)

Acabei de dar uma volta aqui pela região .. Dentro de momentos um video se conseguir publica lo ...

Ate jazz 

muita neve e continua a cair .. Temperatura 0.8


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:01)

Minho disse:


> Melgaço
> 
> 987hPa, estou a 2 hPa de igualar a pressão mais baixa que registei desde que tenho a estação.



Há quanto tempo tem a estação? Dá assim para ver mais ou menos a força do evento


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 02:02)

boas a partir daqui acompanho a partir do telemovel. Tive agora 2 picos e bem fortes... A pressão é de 989 hpa e a temperatura é de 11-8 graus. Não chove e o vento é fraco


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:03)

ja corre agua e lama, quase de certeza que amanha la teem de vir o bombeiros limpar a estrada


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:03)

kikofra disse:


> normalmente se forem obras em terrenos e eles remexerem muito na terra mais facilmente se formam essas grandes poças



no lado onde falo ainda nao mexeram. mas brevemente lol mas nao e a primeira vez que acontece lembro-me do meu pai me ter uma vez contado uma historia duma grande chuvada e as coisas estavam mais ou menos assim. porque passa la um ribeirozito.

ao que parece a chuva parou e o vento começou


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 02:04)

Por aqui intensifica-se o vento e a chuva.


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:04)

*Alerta amarelo apenas?*

*Vim agora de Loures até Queluz...*


Placas de publicidade arrancadas pelo vento
Ramos de árvores arrancados
Árvores com os troncos partidos
Pilares e sinais de trânsito no meio da Estrada
Lençóis de água na faixa da esquerda e da direita na 2ª circular
Contentores do lixo e da reciclagem cheios de lixo tombados na estrada
Rajadas de vento forte e chuva forte onde por 5 segundos a visibilidade foi nula

Nem uma viatura da protecção civil vi neste percurso...
Nem uma viatura dos bombeiros vi durante este percurso...

Serviços camarários muito menos.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 02:04)

O vento nao dá mostras de abrandar antes pelo contrário, " tudo abana ", já achei piada ao inicio , agora está serissimo 11,5 ªC


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

Diluvioooo, esta a chover como nunca vi chover por aqui, o vento é fortíssimo, é pena o o pulvímetro do nosso amigo Miguel ter avariado:\ Somos com certeza a cidade do pais onde mais mm de chuva caio!


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

Aqui em Loures situação complicada! Já vejo também os pirilampos dos carros de policia/bombeiros junto ao jardim!
Algumas localidades nos montes em volta sem luz!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

E o vento por fim acalmou, tive uma rajada máxima de 90.7 km/h.


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

Por aqui tudo acalmou,excepto a pressao que continua a baixar...988.3hpa.
O vento quase nao se sente ,a chuva tambem,a temperatura baixa devagar  9.1º.

Começa agora a subir a pressao....988.9º
Isto significa que ja passou??Ou ainda vem por ai mais....???è o ar frio???Granizo??


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

rijo disse:


> *Alerta amarelo apenas?*
> 
> *Vim agora de Loures até Queluz...*
> 
> ...



Bem sabes o que é que a casa gasta....


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

Chove mesmo a serio por Setúbal  e eu sem pluviometro


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:06)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> no lado onde falo ainda nao mexeram. mas brevemente lol mas nao e a primeira vez que acontece lembro-me do meu pai me ter uma vez contado uma historia duma grande chuvada e as coisas estavam mais ou menos assim. porque passa la um ribeirozito.
> 
> ao que parece a chuva parou e o vento começou



cuidado com as obras que fazem la, e que normalmente mexer em ribeiros passados alguns anos e quando a chuvas fortes pode dar problemas.

Aqui a chuva acalmou.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:08)

kikofra disse:


> cuidado com as obras que fazem la, e que normalmente mexer em ribeiros passados alguns anos e quando a chuvas fortes pode dar problemas.
> 
> Aqui a chuva acalmou.



sim eu bem sei. aqui tambem parou. só vento agora


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 02:10)

é um diluvio  a estrada já nem se vê é só agua


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:10)

algo estranho se passou. ouvi uma explosão qualquer


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 02:11)

Por aqui Vento fraco de SO, e está a instalar-se a neblina.
Vou com 13,0mm acumulados desde a meia noite.

A chuva nem foi nada de especial.
O vento é que deu um grande show.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 02:12)

agora é esperar pela segunda rodada. Está primeira já fez mossa a avaliar pelos relatos dos foristas, vamos ver o que é que aquele aglomerado de células nos reserva.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:13)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> algo estranho se passou. ouvi uma explosão qualquer



estava vento nessa altura?


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:15)

Medonho!!!
Acordei em sobresalto!!
Chuva forte e vento forte.
Isto em Belmonte.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:15)

kikofra disse:


> estava vento nessa altura?



o vento nao parou ainda. acho que ouve alguem q ficou sem telhas no telhado


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:15)

Sem causar estragos de maior
Mondego inundou zonas de Coimbra
O leito do Rio Mondego baixou cerca de 80 centímetros a um metro durante este sábado, mas algumas zonas da cidade de Coimbra continuam inundadas.

O Parque Verde, a Praça da Canção e o Choupalinho foram as áreas mais afectadas na sexta-feira pelas águas do Rio Mondego, mas algumas habitações da margem esquerda também ficaram inundadas.

A chuva intensa e as descargas das barragens das Fronhas e da Aguieira provocaram um aumento considerável do leito do rio.

Para o final deste sábado está previsto um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, mas o cenário não deve repetir-se. Segundo a Protecção Civil, os prejuízos são pontuais e mínimos.


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Fev 2009 às 02:16)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> algo estranho se passou. ouvi uma explosão qualquer



Não ouvi nada. 

Estás em que zona da Marinha?


----------



## StormFairy (1 Fev 2009 às 02:16)

Continuo a reportar do Tlm sem luz e sem net. Está um caos aqui só oiço estrondos muito vento e chuva então nem digo nada. Não estou descansada vou ter de ir lá fora ver como estão as coisas. Vou aguardar na esperança de 1 aberta. Enquanto escrevi este post fez-se 1 silêncio. Nem vento nem chuva. Silêncio absoluto, até assusta.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 02:17)

Que noite interessante por todo o país... 

Aqui já cai praticamente 100% neve, às vezes algumas gotas de chuva à mistura. A temperatura desceu para 2,0ºC. Só queria os 1000 m da Guarda e Montalegre...


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:17)

wysiwyg disse:


> Não ouvi nada.
> 
> Estás em que zona da Marinha?



eh eh mais um do distrito de leiria, bem vindo!


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 02:17)

Depois daquele espectáculo de há 1/2 hora atrás, também aqui ficou tudo calmo - nitidamente a frente já passou - vento fraco, chuva fraca, e a pressão no mínimo que eu me lembro para a minha estação - 987 mb, e espero que ainda baixe qualquer coisa com o aproximar do centro da querida Érica...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:18)

wysiwyg disse:


> Não ouvi nada.
> 
> Estás em que zona da Marinha?



Na Ordem, nao sei se conheces


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 02:18)

Por aqui deixou de chover. O vento também se acalmou um pouco. Estamos na fase de acalmia post-frontal. A pressão continua a mostrar tendência para descer. Estamos à espera das células de instabilidade, agora. Venham elas.


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2009 às 02:19)

Estrada cortada por efeito da neve: EN321 Castro Daire - Cinfães 


Estradas condicionadas por efeito da neve: IP4 Alto de Espinho; AE24 Vila Real - Vila Pouca Aguiar; AE07 Ribeira de Pena - Vila Pouca Aguiar Jtº Area de serviço do Alvão 


Estradas cortadas por efeito da neve: EN 338 Piornos – Torre – Lagoa Comprida, Piornos – Manteigas; EN 339 Lagoa Comprida - Sabugueiro; EN 232 Manteigas - Gouveia. EN 338 Portela do Arão - Lagoa Comprida    EN 339 Covilã -- Piornos


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Fev 2009 às 02:19)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Na Ordem, nao sei se conheces



Claro que conheço. Não estou longe. Perto do Atrium.

Acho que o vento se está a voltar a levantar com mais intensidade...


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 02:20)

Stormfairy, por curiosidade, de onde és? Aqui no telemovel nao da para ver a localizacao das pessoas. A pressão aqui em vez de subir está a descer: 988 hpa


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:20)




----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 02:20)

Por aqui o vento acordou um pouco, e já se sentem rajadas bastante fortes.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 02:21)

wysiwyg disse:


> Claro que conheço. Não estou longe. Perto do Atrium.
> 
> Acho que o vento se está a voltar a levantar com mais intensidade...



sim está. eu acho que foi mesmo telhas ou entao o muro do meu vizinho que veio ao chao.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 02:21)

Nuno disse:


> Chove fortíssimo bem inacreditável o que esta a acontecer isto só visto não da para descrever o que se esta a abater por Setúbal neste momento



Foi precisamente o que aconteceu por aqui 10minutos de chuva intensa e rajadas de vento fortíssimas..eu moro numa zona alta onde supostamente a água deve escorrer e até aqui começou a criar pequenas inundações..foi um díluvio. A minha varanda que o diga que está de pantanas..


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 02:21)

Por aqui nao chove mas tem muitas rajadas fortes


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 02:21)

tudo calmo de repente


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:23)

cai chuva molha tolos, o vento reapareceu


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:23)

Silencio em Setúbal


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 02:24)

Bem tenho tado a acompanhar toda a noite a situaçao aqui no forum, so agora decidi escrever. Essa situaçao de setubal ta mesmo ma. Era bom uma reportagem em video ou foto. Por aqui nada de especial, Chove com uma rajada de 44km/h e pressao nos 994mb


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 02:24)

aqui ainda chove bem , o vento acalmou e de que maneira ( aquilo tb era demais), grande silencio agora... 10,9 ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 02:24)

Nuno disse:


> Silencio em Setúbal



Devera passar-se o mesmo no Algarve assim que passar o que voces ja passaram ai!!  é so mais uma questao de horas...

Ansioso...


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 02:25)

João Dias disse:


> Por aqui o vento acordou um pouco, e já se sentem rajadas bastante fortes.



Joao podemos contar com umas boas trovoadas aqui para a regiao do porto
???

Porque isto esta calmo demais


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:27)

E quando vem a trovoada???


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 02:28)

Sirilo disse:


> E quando vem a trovoada???



Pelo radar do im nao vejo nada


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:29)

novo record na estação de leiria:

  	Pressão
986  mb


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 02:31)

Stinger disse:


> Joao podemos contar com umas boas trovoadas aqui para a regiao do porto
> ???
> 
> Porque isto esta calmo demais



Acho que é melhor não contar com isso, mesmo para o sul onde a frente tem estado mais activa ainda não aconteceu nada de relevante. E o CAPE não é propriamente muito elevado para os nossos lados


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:32)

Via Meteo Queluz


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2009 às 02:32)

lisboa Estrada condicionada devido á forte ondulação e queda de arvores na via, EN 6 (Av. Marginal)


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 02:32)

Será que a Érica vai começar a encher? Esperemos que não. Aguardo as tais células.


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 02:33)

João Dias disse:


> Acho que é melhor não contar com isso, mesmo para o sul onde a frente tem estado mais activa ainda não aconteceu nada de relevante. E o CAPE não é propriamente muito elevado para os nossos lados



Entao é um fiasco em quase tudo esta depressao porque pelo que vejo so assim umas rajadas boas porque de resto nada


----------



## mirco (1 Fev 2009 às 02:33)

Caros meteodoidos

É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
Há muito tempo que não tinha o privilegio de acompanhar uma tarde/noite como esta. Aqui onde estou, Aires entre Palmela e Setubal, só agora terminou o espectaculo e de uma forma épica diria eu, com chuva torrencial, muito vento que parou de repente e até granizo, que não acumulou devido a vir acompanhado de chuva. Só faltou a bela da trovoada!
Não tenho pluviometro mas acredito que desde as 7 horas (hora que começou a festa) até agora deverão ter caido por aqui perto de 100mm (será exagero??)
Bom, companheiros por agora reina a calmaria.
Volto mais logo


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:35)

mirco disse:


> Caros meteodoidos
> 
> É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
> Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
> ...


Bem-vindo!


----------



## Another Messiah (1 Fev 2009 às 02:35)

Stinger disse:


> Entao é um fiasco em quase tudo esta depressao porque pelo que vejo so assim umas rajadas boas porque de resto nada



E ainda bem que assim está a ser! O sul do território precisa mais de chuva do que vocês.


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 02:36)

Na Guarda, neve e vento. Ligeira acumulação de neve na estrada (há muita água, é difícil acumular para já...); acumulação nos carros. Falhas na emissão da TV!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 02:36)

mirco disse:


> Caros meteodoidos
> 
> É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
> Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
> ...



Bem vindo

Pois eu aqui em Setúbal já ia com 72mm até o pluviometro pifar


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 02:36)

mirco disse:


> Caros meteodoidos
> 
> É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
> Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
> ...



Bem vindo. Estás no sítio certo.

Um abraço.

A temperatura subiu de 11 para 13º C.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:37)

mirco disse:


> Caros meteodoidos
> 
> É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
> Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
> ...


 

Bem vindo caro vizinho, conheço muito bem essa tua zona Exagero? A mim pareceme que não, foi dentro disso por aqui


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:37)

Bem , vou dormir. O vento acalmou um pouco, chove forte. Daqui a poucas horas tenho que acordar para ir trabalhar.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 02:37)

Stinger disse:


> Entao é um fiasco em quase tudo esta depressao porque pelo que vejo so assim umas rajadas boas porque de resto nada



Mas já seria de esperar que desta vez o grosso da animação ficasse lá por baixo. Mas não temos nada que ficar tristes, o melhor do Inverno este ano fica todo aqui pelo Norte  

Entretanto, e segundo o Estradas de Portugal já neva na zona da estação de serviço do IP4, por volta dos 600m.


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:38)

mirco disse:


> Caros meteodoidos
> 
> É a primeira vez que venho aqui pôr alguma coisa.
> Primeiro que tudo sou um entusiasta de tudo o que é fenomenos naturais, especialmente o que está relacionado com a meteorologia, sejam chuvadas, nevadas, trovoadas, etc., e pelo que tenho visto neste site somos uma data deles.
> ...




Bem vindo!!!


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:39)

João Dias disse:


> Mas já seria de esperar que desta vez o grosso da animação ficasse lá por baixo. Mas não temos nada que ficar tristes, o melhor do Inverno este ano fica todo aqui pelo Norte
> 
> Entretanto, e segundo o Estradas de Portugal já neva na zona da estação de serviço do IP4, por volta dos 600m.



Fique onde ficar, o que interessa é que seja dentro do nosso Portugal


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 02:40)

Volta a aumentar o vento que ronda os 50km/h agora...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 02:40)

Neste momento tenho 11ºC de Temperatura

Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 991 hPa, depois de uma descida aos *990 hPa*
Vento a 18,6 km/h de SO (225º)


----------



## profgeo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:41)

boa noite pessoal....o dia aqui na costa sul da MADEIRA, foi de u dia tipico de inverno, céu nublado, chuva e vento forte...... após uma calma em relaçao a chuva,esta voltou ao fim di dia, por vezes moderada. o vento esse, está forte.


fui hoje ao pico do areeiro, e acumulaçao de neve era ainda significativa. aqui fica umas fotos.....  este inverno tem sido benefico por estas bandas..













bem parece que a festa agora se concentra no rectangulo....


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 02:41)

Esta depressão Érica para mim foi algo de extraordinário pois nunca tinha visto tanta chuva/granizo acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortíssimas..aqui na minha zona ao olhar pela janela vejo chapéus, ramos de árvores caixotes de lixo e até pequenos andaimes de obras aqui ao lado tudo espalhado por ai fora..sem dúvida uma Tempestade com T grande como há muito não se via por aqui, por agora recomeça a chover moderadamente e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 02:43)

João Dias disse:


> Mas já seria de esperar que desta vez o grosso da animação ficasse lá por baixo. Mas não temos nada que ficar tristes, o melhor do Inverno este ano fica todo aqui pelo Norte
> 
> Entretanto, e segundo o Estradas de Portugal já neva na zona da estação de serviço do IP4, por volta dos 600m.



Exacto lá isso é verdade nos com a neve lol mas virá algo de diferente para ca??

O que interessa é que seja dentro de portugal lá isso é verdade


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:44)

(atenção... não sei se isto está correcto. O lápis vermelho foi utilizado por mim)


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:44)

Vejam as ocorrencias da protecção civil:

http://http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 02:45)

criz0r disse:


> Esta depressão Érica para mim foi algo de extraordinário pois nunca tinha visto tanta chuva/granizo acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortíssimas..aqui na minha zona ao olhar pela janela vejo chapéus, ramos de árvores caixotes de lixo e até pequenos andaimes de obras aqui ao lado tudo espalhado por ai fora..sem dúvida uma Tempestade com T grande como há muito não se via por aqui, por agora recomeça a chover moderadamente e o vento é moderado.



Foi ??? 

Ainda vai a meio pá


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 02:45)

O que se passa é que as isóbaras vão ficando cada vez mais afastadas entre si. Daí a acalmia do vento.É tipico de situações post-frontais. Só nos resta aguardar pelo que se segue. Esperemos que seja algo de interessante. Vou-me deitar. Boa noite a todos.


----------



## nipnip (1 Fev 2009 às 02:45)

por aqui nada de especial se passou também... chuva constante mas moderada (que aliás continua). do vento nem sinal dele (pelo menos nada de especial).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 02:46)

rijo disse:


> (atenção... não sei se isto está correcto. O lápis vermelho foi utilizado por mim)




Estas correctissimo.. ja havia reparado nisso ... por isso e que eu disso que o melhor para o algarve estava para vir...

e espero que engrosse mais um bocado...   e que essa linha instavel chegue com electricidade...


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:47)

Já sei que na Guarda está a nevar! A minha irmã mandou-me um sms!


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi ???
> 
> Ainda vai a meio pá



Aqui na Miguel Bombarda perto da estação estão uns quantos chapéus... 

O Rio Jamor está "entalado" aqui com lixo, portanto não deve chegar aí com a corrente que está a chegar aqui.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 02:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi ???
> 
> Ainda vai a meio pá



É verdade tens razão ainda vai a meio que linda menina esta Érica.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 02:49)

0,8ºC e também é só neve por aqui.


----------



## bewild (1 Fev 2009 às 02:49)

Bem neste momento já não há nada de especial a parte interessante já foi, em relação ao pós frontal será que vale a pena esperar por algo mais ou já é mesmo hora de ir dormir? Pelos meus cálculos a acontecer mais alguma festa é só mesmo entre as 4h e as 6h mas estar acordado até essa hora não apetece muito.


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:49)

As cotas de neve estão previstas para que altitude??


----------



## seqmad (1 Fev 2009 às 02:50)

Despeço-me com tudo calmo e 987mb - já esteve há pouco no mínimo de sempre da minha estação, 986mb - segue a animação para o Sul, ao que parece.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Fev 2009 às 02:50)

chuva forte por aqui..


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:51)

bewild disse:


> Bem neste momento já não há nada de especial a parte interessante já foi, em relação ao pós frontal será que vale a pena esperar por algo mais ou já é mesmo hora de ir dormir? Pelos meus cálculos a acontecer mais alguma festa é só mesmo entre as 4h e as 6h mas estar acordado até essa hora não apetece muito.



Penso que agora devemos estar em Alerta, pois estes aguaceiros forte que se aproximão penso que podem trazer muita agua, granizo e principalmente vento forte


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 02:51)

rijo disse:


> Aqui na Miguel Bombarda perto da estação estão uns quantos chapéus...
> 
> O Rio Jamor está "entalado" aqui com lixo, portanto não deve chegar aí com a corrente que está a chegar aqui.



A zona da estação é muito ventosa, hoje lá deve ter sido giro tentar apanhar o comboio sem levar com umas boas rajadas.

Pois, ele está com uma grande punjança


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 02:52)

Neva agora com alguma intensidade e com flocos bem grandes.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 02:53)

ainda vai chuviscando, muito silencio e 10,7 ºC ( será que há mais alguma coisa ) ?


----------



## rochas (1 Fev 2009 às 02:53)

Boas, por Oleiros- Cb, chuva forte, vento moderado e 6º de temp. 

cumps


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 02:54)

aqui em cima continua a calmaria... Arrisco a dizer que até está calmo demais ehehe. Mantenho 988 hpa e temperatura nos 11.5 graus


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 02:54)

cactus disse:


> ainda vai chuviscando, muito silencio e 10,7 ºC ( será que há mais alguma coisa ) ?



Penso que esta ainda uma boa parte do espectáculo por assistir, aqueles aguaceiros podem ter muito a dizer


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 02:58)

alguem me sabe indicar onde fica a em508?


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 02:59)

Esperemos que em Bragança com a chegada da frente a temperatura não suba, caso contrário podem acordar amanhã com um belo nevão


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:02)

Agora reparei na janela caiem uns pingos de chuva misturados com gelo!!
Isto em Belmonte!!


----------



## nipnip (1 Fev 2009 às 03:02)

A SIC notícias acabou de mostrar algumas imagens de Lisboa com alguns estragos. e "anunciaram" um agravamento para a manhã...


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2009 às 03:04)

kikofra disse:


> alguem me sabe indicar onde fica a em508?



Liga Fornea a Malhada Chã. Essa ligação ronda os 800 mt de altitude no extremo Este do distrito de Coimbra.


----------



## pdf (1 Fev 2009 às 03:06)

Muita neve em Trás-os-Montes, principalmente acima da cota dos 900m, por volta das 0 horas de hoje começou a cair com intensidade. Circulação já complicada no Alto de Espinho - mas àquela hora passou-se bem. O mesmo já não se pode dizer da A24/A7 em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, aos 1000 metros de cota (Alvão), em que nevava muito intensamente. Parei na Área de Serviço do Alvão para um café mas fui aconselhado a seguir viagem antes que "fosse tarde demais". E de facto começava a ser - neve a acumular-se a uma velocidade incrível.

Até Famalicão, a chuva não parou um segundo.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:07)

ppovoas disse:


> Muita neve em Trás-os-Montes, principalmente acima da cota dos 900m, por volta das 0 horas de hoje começou a cair com intensidade. Circulação já complicada no Alto de Espinho - mas àquela hora passou-se bem. O mesmo já não se pode dizer da A24/A7 em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, aos 1000 metros de cota (Alvão), em que nevava muito intensamente. Parei na Área de Serviço do Alvão para um café mas fui aconselhado a seguir viagem antes que "fosse tarde demais". E de facto começava a ser - neve a acumular-se a uma velocidade incrível.
> 
> Até Famalicão, a chuva não parou um segundo.



Bem vindo ao fórum, e obrigada por essas informações úteis


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2009 às 03:08)

Bem, por aqui a noite tem sido de muita chuva por vezes forte.
A rajada max. até agora 55.8km/h.
Pressão:984.6hPa (record)


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 03:08)

Nuno disse:


> Penso que esta ainda uma boa parte do espectáculo por assistir, aqueles aguaceiros podem ter muito a dizer



Vizinho o que será que tu sabes ?


----------



## pdf (1 Fev 2009 às 03:09)

Nuno disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum, e obrigada por essas informações úteis



De nada, já andava a seguir o fórum há bastante tempo, mas agora decidi participar - espero que regularmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 03:09)

nipnip disse:


> A SIC notícias acabou de mostrar algumas imagens de Lisboa com alguns estragos. e "anunciaram" um agravamento para a manhã...



Claro, agora que o pior já passou é que anuciam o agravamento ai ai, como é bom estar informado.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:10)

cactus disse:


> Vizinho o que será que tu sabes ?



O que eu sei foi o que já tinha dito á pouco, nao só por mim mas como por outros membros 

Aqueles aguaceiros podem trazer chuva forte, com granizo e queda repentina da temperatura, para não falar do vento que naqueles momentos pode mesmo ser muito forte

Repara aqui a actividade ao largo da nossa costa

http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:11)

ppovoas disse:


> De nada, já andava a seguir o fórum há bastante tempo, mas agora decidi participar - espero que regularmente.



E fazes tu muito bem


----------



## Filipe (1 Fev 2009 às 03:11)

Aqui neva bastante... e na Guarda também...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (1 Fev 2009 às 03:12)

bem despeço-me com muito vento e frio, pelo menos eu tenho 
ate amanha! continuação de uma 'boa' noite


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 03:12)

iceworld disse:


> Liga Fornea a Malhada Chã. Essa ligação ronda os 800 mt de altitude no extremo Este do distrito de Coimbra.



obrigado.


Volta a chover


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:12)

Filipe disse:


> Aqui neva bastante... e na Guarda também...



Fotos companheiro Imagino o nevão que cai por essas bandas


----------



## rijo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:12)

No twitter as pessoas falam em "tempestade" e em experiências horríveis a conduzir em Lisboa.

@NMiguelSeabra



> trees flying all around Lisbon... What a night! And should stay like this all week!
> 
> Just arrived home and my car was "singing" in the rain and mostly in the wind! Even powecables are falling... Trees, garbage cans u name it!
> 
> Lisbon is under a huge storm... Or maybe all Portugal! Trees flying and almost the cars... Be safe!



@brunomarques




> Que raio de temporal em lisboa



@gade



> Mau tempo em lisboa - Eixo n/s cheio de água, St. Maria com arvores caidas, toldos no chão, estradas com imenso lixo... Até amanha...



@sergio_desousa



> hope u guys all ok. This storm is ugly. I had scarrier ones in Sao Miguel, but I confess I never felt one like this in Lisboa... L:lisbon


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 03:13)

0,1ºC e já está tudo branco. Continua a nevar com intensidade.


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2009 às 03:13)

A chuva parou.
O vento continua com algumas rajadas fortes.
A temp. segue nos 9º
Bom seguimento


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 03:15)

Dan disse:


> 0,1ºC e já está tudo branco. Continua a nevar com intensidade.



Só 0,1ºC? 

Aqui tenho 1,3ºC, não é normal nestas situações ter uma temperatura superior à tua..  Aqui neva intensamente, já começa a acumular em jardins e carros, no resto das superfícies é que vai estar complicado.


----------



## Filipe (1 Fev 2009 às 03:15)

Nuno disse:


> Fotos companheiro Imagino o nevão que cai por essas bandas




Vamos lá ver a surpresa que nos espera... se continuar assim... é com cada farrapão!!!


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:17)

Filipe disse:


> Vamos lá ver a surpresa que nos espera... se continuar assim... é com cada farrapão!!!



E vai continuar, esta a entrar muito frio a 500 hpa, agora é preciso é haver precipitação e parece que não vai faltar


----------



## Filipe (1 Fev 2009 às 03:18)

É muito bonito ver a neve a bater nos vidros... é uma ventania com neve... é mesmo uma tempestade de neve... está a pegar mas com dificuldade. 
-0,7ºC


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2009 às 03:18)

Filipe disse:


> É muito bonito ver a neve a bater nos vidros... é uma ventania com neve... é mesmo uma tempestade de neve... está a pegar mas com dificuldade.
> -0,7ºC



Faz um vídeo, ou tira umas fotos e partilha


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 03:19)

Aqui na Guarda, a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude, já está tudo branco, incluindo as estradas! Neva com alguma intensidade, o que já deve ter causado alguns problemas na cidade. Hoje não poderei enviar fotos porque a minha máquina está algures entre as não sei quantas caixas seladas na mudança de casa!!


----------



## Filipe (1 Fev 2009 às 03:20)

O video já fiz e amanha já o partilho... as fotos vou tira-las amanha...


----------



## Defender (1 Fev 2009 às 03:22)

Boa noite a todos...

A zona de Coimbra não está a ser muito afectada.... pouca chuva e pouco vento .....


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 03:22)

Não há webcams para os lados da Guarda?

Pelo menos para o pessoal cá de baixo ver neve.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 03:23)

Aqui,  "foice" a chuva  (13.7 mm),
"Martela"  o vento (rajadas de 60 Km/h).
Que inveja da "vossa" neve.
985 hPa (não me lembro tão baixa pressão)
e nestas condições ,apenas 8.1º.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2009 às 03:24)

vejam video-reportagem feito a pouquissimo tempo em montalegre neste link
www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com

neve muita neve 

e continua a nevar .. apesar de ser um bocado humida ..

especialmente feito para o pessoal deste forum ..

boa noite 
ate amanha


----------



## Defender (1 Fev 2009 às 03:24)

Aos mais entendidos ...

Aqui para a zona de Coimbra é de prever algum agravemento???


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2009 às 03:25)

BARROSODIGITAL neva em montalegre ou em cotas mais baixas


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 03:26)

Nuno disse:


> O que eu sei foi o que já tinha dito á pouco, nao só por mim mas como por outros membros
> 
> Aqueles aguaceiros podem trazer chuva forte, com granizo e queda repentina da temperatura, para não falar do vento que naqueles momentos pode mesmo ser muito forte
> 
> ...



obrigado pelo esclarecimento , mas o que eu acho estranho é esta acalmia toda , isso é que me faz confusao


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 03:28)

Máquina descoberta, fotos a caminho!!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (1 Fev 2009 às 03:28)

frusko disse:


> BARROSODIGITAL neva em montalegre ou em cotas mais baixas



provavelmente neva a cotas mais baixas mas eu andei sempre por volta dos 1000 metros ... por isso n te posso dar essa info ..

o video que esta no blog e de hj feito entre as 1 e as duas da manha .. 

boas


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2009 às 03:30)

ok obrigado BARROSODIGITAL


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 03:31)

cactus disse:


> obrigado pelo esclarecimento , mas o que eu acho estranho é esta acalmia toda , isso é que me faz confusao



Pelo que estive a ver a vir alguma coisa para aqui é só lá para o fim da madrugada mesmo...por isso vou mas é dormir e rezar para que acorde com a trovoada 

Notas mais importantes até ao momento em Setúbal:  Rajada máxima de 93km/h e precipitação que já ia em 72mm até ficar sem pluviometro por falha técnica que ainda estou para saber o que se passou


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 03:31)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> vejam video-reportagem feito a pouquissimo tempo em montalegre neste link
> www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com



Tens a data na montagem adiantada, hoje ainda é dia 1


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 03:33)

miguel disse:


> Pelo que estive a ver a vir alguma coisa para aqui é só lá para o fim da madrugada mesmo...por isso vou mas é dormir e rezar para que acorde com a trovoada
> 
> Notas mais importantes até ao momento em Setúbal:  Rajada máxima de 93km/h e precipitação que já ia em 72mm até ficar sem pluviometro por falha técnica que ainda estou para saber o que se passou



Bom descanço  acho que tb vou


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 03:33)

0,0ºC e continua a nevar com intensidade. Acumulação em todas a superfícies.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2009 às 03:34)

Malta aqui o vento esta com rajadas muito fortes... os caixotes do lixo ja passeiam pelas ruas e com eles no ar o seu deposito, alguns deles no ar...

O vento assobia que ate se ouve no exaustor.. e estou no primeiro andar


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 03:35)

Nuno disse:


> E vai continuar, esta a entrar muito frio a 500 hpa, agora é preciso é haver precipitação e parece que não vai faltar



O frio aos 500hPa nem é nada de especial para o que se tem visto ultimamente, há é geopotencial invulgarmente baixo com uma depressão destas em cima da gente a comprimir a atmosfera.


----------



## pdf (1 Fev 2009 às 03:38)

Depois da minha aventura pelo Interior Norte (ver página anterior), já estou em casa. Porto (Foz), 10,4, não chove, não faz vento... que diferença, quando comparado com o que já passei hoje.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 03:40)

trovoadas trovoadas onde elas estão  ja tenho a a maquina pronta mas elas não querem aparecer. aquelas imagens de sat. prometem mas...


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 03:40)

Por aqui já está quase tudo branco, estrada incluída, a temperatura é de 0,6ºC e continua a descer. A continuar assim tem potencial para ser o maior nevão deste inverno até ao momento.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 03:42)

ppovoas disse:


> Depois da minha aventura pelo Interior Norte (ver página anterior), já estou em casa. Porto (Foz), 10,4, não chove, não faz vento... que diferença, quando comparado com o que já passei hoje.



Pois...acho que ela não vai querer nada conosco...


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 03:42)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover 

Amanhã vou ver o Rio Almansor, deve ter uma cheia como à muitos anos não via.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 03:42)

Algumas fotos:


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:44)

Tem sim, a não ser que haja uma subida tão brusca da temperatura como cá pelo Sul antes da passagem da frente que estrague isso, tem potencial para uma fantástica acumulação esta noite aí por Bragança!! 
Mas parece-me menos que isso aí aconteça, provavelmente terão sorte e continua a nevar noite fora..
Fotos!


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 03:46)

Continua a nevar com intensidade e com vento forte à mistura!!
Fotos há uns minutos atrás:


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 03:47)

acho que no Norte podemos esquecer as trovoadas...pelo menos por enquanto http://www.estofex.org/...a esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 03:49)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> acho que no Norte podemos esquecer as trovoadas...pelo menos por enquanto http://www.estofex.org/...a esperança é a última a morrer



Exactamete Rui moreira


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 03:49)

Parou tudo aqui, é quase assustador


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 03:50)

que das trovoadas?


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 03:52)

kikofra disse:


> que das trovoadas?



Nao querem nada com nos


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 03:54)

Fabuloso esse nevão no interior norte, com uma depressão atlântica cheia de humidade e sem qualquer entrada fria continental que antecedesse o evento. Que Inverno !


----------



## Pina (1 Fev 2009 às 03:54)

Que noite ventosa em Coimbra.

Acho que nos meus 20 anos de vida nunca tinha visto uma noite assim.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 03:55)

tendo em conta esta imagem http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75 e a direção do vento ou seja de sudeste e a rodar para noroeste não pode toda aquela instabilidade vir cair ao Norte?? que acham


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 03:59)

Vince disse:


> Fabuloso esse nevão no interior norte, com uma depressão atlântica cheia de humidade e sem qualquer entrada fria continental que antecedesse o evento. Que Inverno !



E se as previsões de precipitação não falharem no que resta da madrugada e manhã dará para acumulações extraordinárias no interior norte e centro. Fantástico de facto


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 04:05)

onde andam as trovoadas??
onde??


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 04:05)

Em Bragança neva com bastante intensidade, e nao existem sinais de que va abrandar..... impecavel....esta tudo branco


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 04:10)

Temos Inverno


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 04:11)

a que horas deve comecar a trovoada?


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 04:13)

kikofra disse:


> a que horas deve comecar a trovoada?



Tambem gostaria de saber.....


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 04:15)

a.pestana disse:


> Tambem gostaria de saber.....



Lá para as 5 da manhã em Lisboa, e 6 na minha zona


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 04:22)

trepkos disse:


> Lá para as 5 da manhã em Lisboa, e 6 na minha zona



como esta o tempo por ai?


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 04:23)

a.pestana disse:


> como esta o tempo por ai?



Calmo... nem parece que à bocado ia cair o céu, embora a luz continue a falhar.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 04:28)

BRUTAL  a quantidade de precipitação que caiu até há 10 minutos atrás...acompanhada de vento forte...não tenho os dados do pluviómetro agora, mas para ter enchido e transbordado o depósito de água da garagem (10.000 litros), estava a cair a um bom _rainrate_. Se continuar assim, e se estiver a chover da mesma forma quando a maré estiver cheia, vão haver problemas de certeza em vários locais, com inundações!!

PS: Pessoal do Sotavento, preparem-se que vai na vossa direcção...


----------



## joao paulo (1 Fev 2009 às 04:29)

Cheguei agora a casa, tem chovido  brutalmente água neve, e agora cai alguma neve com intensidade


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 04:40)

Continua a nevar de forma intensa. O cenário é fantástico!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 04:40)

estou a tua espera trovoada!


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 04:41)

kikofra disse:


> estou a tua espera trovoada!



tb eu


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 04:41)

Já há animação ao largo do Porto 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 04:43)

Neve, neve e mais neve..... possivelmente sera o maior nevao ca este ano.


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2009 às 04:45)

fotos


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 04:55)

a pressao neste momento esta estavel


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 04:57)

deve ter havido acidente na a1, vi um veiculo de emergencia a entrar para la


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 05:06)

até de noite se vê:


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 05:09)

pessoal de bragança como vai a acumulação?

edit: ai que calmaria, ate os passaros piam.


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 05:21)

na minha zona 4 a 5 cm........


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 05:22)

a.pestana disse:


> na minha zona 4 a 5 cm........



ainda continua a nevar?


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 05:28)

sim.... mas agora com pouca intensidade. flocos bem pequenos. a minha estaçao marca 0.1º


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 05:28)

acho que a Érica foi-se


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 05:29)

pessoal quem quer fazer previsões para as proximas horas?


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 05:29)

eu prejevo que adormeco sem trovoada


----------



## a.pestana (1 Fev 2009 às 05:30)

talvez......


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 05:33)

ja ha alguma actividade


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 05:36)

alto!!! se calhar vamos ter Sorte !!!! Vejam http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 05:53)

Acordei agora com uma brutal chuva torrencial.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 05:56)

thunderboy disse:


> Acordei agora com uma brutal chuva torrencial.



 aqui nao ha nada!


----------



## Weather Girl (1 Fev 2009 às 06:35)

kikofra disse:


> ja ha alguma actividade



boas!

gostava de saber onde foste ver esta informação???

gracias


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 07:13)

Bem, lá vou eu para o trabalho. Agora é esperara que amanheça para ver os montes cheios de neve!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 07:37)

Por aqui nem chuvas torrenciais, nem ventos. Tudo calmo, chuva fraca e vento praticamente nulo. Noite tambem nao foi muito chuvosa tendo apenas registado 13.2mm. A temperatura esta nos 8°C. Parece que a Erica fugiu de mim.


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2009 às 08:03)

Bom dia por aqui neste momento esta  a nevar com 1.7ºc parabéns ao pessoal de Bragança e da Guarda pois devem estar atoladinhos na neve 

ate logo


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia!
Mas que surpresa!
Está um belo nevão!


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 08:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Mas que surpresa!
> Está um belo nevão!



Fotos!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 08:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Mas que surpresa!
> Está um belo nevão!


Bom dia!
Quantos centimetros mais ou menos? Ao menos algo de bom desta Erica, aqui nem um pos-frontal. Uma calmaria...total.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 08:19)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bom dia!
> Quantos centimetros mais ou menos? Ao menos algo de bom desta Erica, aqui nem um pos-frontal. Uma calmaria...total.



Calma que ainda agora está a chegar o pós frontal


----------



## C.R (1 Fev 2009 às 08:23)

Bom dia pessoal. Oh, por aqui não há neve! No entanto consigo vela nas serras mais altas aproximadamente 900 ou 1000 metros...    Esta noite não foi nada de especial, apenas alguma chuva... Talvez na próxima semana... As previsões parecem prometer! Neste momento chuva fraca e cerca de 3.5C...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:24)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bom dia!
> Quantos centimetros mais ou menos? Ao menos algo de bom desta Erica, aqui nem um pos-frontal. Uma calmaria...total.



Aínda não saí à rua mas deve ter uns 10cm! Foi lindo ver o limpa-neves a passar e a limpar a neve em frente à minha casa!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:25)

Deve haver localidades em que deve ter sido monumental o nevão!


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 08:29)

Ja pensava que nem tinha pos-frontal, porque aqui desde as 3e30 que nao chove praticamente nada. E gostava duns aguaceiros fortes ou granizo como aconteceu em situaçoes passadas. É que nao consigo ver previsoes nem imagens de satelite.


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2009 às 08:30)

Aqui na costa de Sintra, depois de ter faltado a luz geral depois das 23h e tal, ainda vi grandes clarões azuis na direcção de Queluz- da cor dos maçaricos a soldar, restou-me apreciar o vendaval constante do vento e da chuva. A luz só veio às 7 da manhã, altura em que roncava.
Acordei já com electricidade e vejo grandes células no mar em rotação.
Só queria uma chuva de pedras...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:31)

Só tenho pena de me ter deitado cerca de uma hora antes de começar a nevar...
Assim não vi nevar...


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 08:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda não saí à rua mas deve ter uns 10cm! Foi lindo ver o limpa-neves a passar e a limpar a neve em frente à minha casa!


Ja é significativo. Nem com os inumeros nevões deste ano ai se perde a emoção.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:47)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ja é significativo. Nem com os inumeros nevões deste ano ai se perde a emoção.



Aída quero ver mais e mais....!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 08:49)

Por aqui está 1º e cai água-neve...vai derreter tudo


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 08:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui está 1º e cai água-neve...vai derreter tudo



O IM preve a subida da cota de neve para os 1200m. Mas nao te preocupes que la mais para o final da semana vira mais, se as previsoes nao mudarem.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 08:57)

Será que estes dois meninos acordaram os Setubalenses.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bom dia!
> Quantos centimetros mais ou menos? Ao menos algo de bom desta Erica, aqui nem um pos-frontal. Uma calmaria...total.





Isso é normal, e acontece geralmente sempre assim sempre que há quantidades enormes de energia do 1º sistema(frente), Pelo link que vou pôr, vem agora uma pequena linha de instabilidade para a costa centro sul de Portugal.



http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop



Aqui no Estoril céu muito nublado pvento moderado de SW e pressão atmosférica de 985 hp


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2009 às 09:08)

Noite muito chuvosa por aqui, com acumulação de *25,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:08)

Espero que não se importem, mas vou por 4 fotos da estação que eu e o meu pai montá-mos ontem.(ws3650)

Termo-higrómetro




Pluviómetro




Anemómetro





Vista lateral do termo-higrómetro e do anemómetro






Sigo com 10.1ºC,  pressão n os 984.8hPa e vento nulo(0km/h)
Precipitação desde as 0h: 19mm


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 09:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Espero que não se importem, mas vou por 4 fotos da estação que eu e o meu pai montá-mos ontem.(ws3650)
> 
> Termo-higrómetro
> 
> ...



Muito fixe...parabéns!


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Muito fixe...parabéns!



Obrigado


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2009 às 09:17)

Já a vejo bem negra e carregada à minha frente. Estou na varanda atlântica de Sintra. Com 2 arco-iris à mistura, vamos ver se é só maquilhagem...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2009 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a noite de hoje foi muito chuvosa, por agora o céu está nublado, estão 11.4ºC e a pressão é de 997hPa.

PS: espero bem que hoje venha trovoadas para cá.


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Vem bem abastada e pesada de negro. Traz "meteoros sólidos" de certeza, vai rebentar a qualquer momento para quem estiver entre a Ericeira e a Roca.
Vamos lá ver se não falta de novo o _electric power_.

Oops, vai direitinha a Cascais e adjacentes. Por incrível que pareça, o vento está de Oeste Noroeste. Encosta sul à vista.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia:
-Em directo do Estádio Municipal de P.Rubras  com 8.7 º e uns incríveis 983,9 hPa o resultado neste momento é o seguinte:
Dina 26,6 mm:  Érica 14,4 mm.
Não é obviamente resultado final já que a Érica está neste momento ao ataque e ameaça marcar mais milímetros.
Grande jogo com duas belas equipas ( depressões).


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Por aqui sigo com 8.5°C e ceu nublado, mas sem chuva e sem vento significativo. Vamos esperar entao por essa linha de instabilidade e ver se ela chega aqui ao centro de Portugal. O pessoal do litoral que vá reportando o que vai chegando se puder.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Luis França disse:


> Vem bem abastada e pesada de negro. Traz "meteoros sólidos" de certeza, vai rebentar a qualquer momento para quem estiver entre a Ericeira e a Roca.
> Vamos lá ver se não falta de novo o _electric power_.
> 
> Oops, vai direitinha a Cascais e adjacentes. Por incrível que pareça, o vento está de noroeste. Encosta sul à vista.



Era melhor se fossem"meteoritos sólidos"


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

Bom Dia.
Por cá ja temos Sol,e ceu com poucas nuvens.....


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 09:34)

Boas para mim não são boas pois penso que tive um prejuízo de 200€ com este temporal, porque acho que fiquei sem estação 

Vou dar uma volta pela cidade para ver o que aconteceu..


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:37)

Está a passar uma célula pela serra.


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

Cai bem grossa. Saltem os leitos das ribeiras que já vão cheias....


Primeiro trovão roncante!! Toca a acordar pessoal...


----------



## pmtoliveira (1 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Em Cascais chove bem e já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Era melhor se fossem"meteoritos sólidos"



Meteoro significa aquilo que está elevado ou contido na atmosfera, logo está correcto. Não irias querer meteoritos se tivesses de te deslocar na rua....


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:48)

Luis França disse:


> Meteoro significa aquilo que está elevado ou contido na atmosfera, logo está correcto. Não irias querer meteoritos se tivesses de te deslocar na rua....


A minha intenção era mesmo dizer meteoritos, daqueles que quando caem na cabeça das pessoas doem.


----------



## Sirilo (1 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

O pessoal de Loriga aínda não disse nada? Será que têm lá neve???

Na Covilhã chove, e chove e chove!
Aguardam-se os meteoritos!!!


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Algumas fotos desta manhã:


----------



## DMartins (1 Fev 2009 às 09:58)

Grande granizada na webcam da Covilhã. É granizo, certo? Aparenta ser.

Vejam o irónico: Depois de uma noite a chover a potes, estou.... sem água em casa!


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

DMartins disse:


> Grande granizada na webcam da Covilhã. É granizo, certo? Aparenta ser.
> 
> Vejam o irónico: Depois de uma noite a chover a potes, estou.... sem água em casa!


----------



## C.R (1 Fev 2009 às 10:00)

Por aqui só cai uma chuvinha manhosa... E trovoadas pra ki não vem? Lol. Venham elas... Tou à espera!...


----------



## DMartins (1 Fev 2009 às 10:00)

thunderboy disse:


>


Provávelmente algum rebentamento de cano, não sei... 

Na Covilhã é neve, segundo se vê no parapeito da janela.


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 10:00)

Noite de chuva moderada e forte e vento forte, acordei varias vezes com aguaceiros fortes e muito mas mesmo muito vento, de resto nao sei mais.
Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco e a coisa de 1:30 que caiu dois aguaceiros fortes, vento esta fraco/moderado.

Que venha alguma trovoada explosiva
Isto hoje foi para todos os gostos, este inverno esta a ser bombastico


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Aqui agora choveu durante 5 minutos moderado e continuo com o ceu muito nublado. Mas ja vai dando sinais de querer abrir. Temperatura nos 8.4°C.   Como esta a situaçao das celulas ai pelo litoral?


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2009 às 10:06)

Por Valença chuva moderada/fraca, vento fraco e 8,3º


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

Bons dias, por aqui depois de uma madrugada como nunca vi..cai neste momento uma forte granizada que já acumula inclusive na minha varanda. Vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:09)

Apróxima-se uma célula bem carregada


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:12)

Estão a cair uns aguaceiros fortes


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:12)

Ainda não consegui sair de casa para ver se a estação ainda está no telhado...neste momento não tenho dados nenhuns  o céu está a ficar bem escuro e vem lá da grossa


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:15)

O único dado que posso dar da estação é a pressão que é de *985hpa*  não me lembro de ter tido nunca esta pressão pelos menos nos últimos anos não tive


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:19)

miguel disse:


> O único dado que posso dar da estação é a pressão que é de *985hpa*  não me lembro de ter tido nunca esta pressão pelos menos nos últimos anos não tive



Aqui estou com 984.2hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 10:28)

Por falar em estaçoes, a minha passa-se nestes dias, da-me temperaturas execivamente altas durante a passagem destas depressoes. Alguem sabe porque sera? Ja para nao falar da rajada de 183.4km/h que registou quando caiu um raio perto na semana passada.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 10:28)

Por aqui esta foi uma noite em que não parou de chover.... e assim continua.

Neste momento:
T. *4,5ºC*
HR: *95 - 100%*
P: *992,8mb/hPa* 

A rajada mais alta desta noite foi de *59,4km/h*.


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Por aqui ja existe uma ligeira acumulação nos carros e telhados continua  a nevar 0.7ºc


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Olá. Bom dia

Se, por acaso, não houve nada de muito espectacular, temos a reter dados históricos, ou quase, do valor da pressão por todo o País. Não é frequente termos valores da ordem dos 980 hPa. 
Por agora sigo com 984 hPa, 11º C e com um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:31)

A rajada mais alta aqui foi de 41.0km/h.Via-se que não estava vento nenhum.Se esta foi de 41km/h então já por várias vezes devem ter havido rajadas próximas dos 100km/h noutras alturas do ano.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Chuva muito forte por aqui batida a rajadas muito fortes que fazem as árvores dobrar todas


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Bom dia ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa.,céu muito nublado ,Temp 11.3c,vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas SW/W, agora por volta das 9h 30 ,9h 45 ,iniciou novamente a chuva ,já ouvi um trovão,há meia hora ,a pressão meus amigos continua a descer 986 hpa ao nivel do marbons registos ,a sic noticias diz que o algarve de tarde vai ter agravamento do estado do termo,assim é que eu gosto a `Érica` dá para todos...,bons registos


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:33)

miguel disse:


> Chuva muito forte por aqui batida a rajadas muito fortes que fazem as árvores dobrar todas



E qual é o estado clínico da estação?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Fev 2009 às 10:33)

Neste momento neva na zona alta da Covilhã, tal como se pode ver na webcam do Spiritmind (www.meteocovilha.com), e já há acumulação nos carros e telhados.
Alguém me confirma se também neva na parte baixa da cidade?

P.S.- Também há neve em Manteigas mas Trancoso está "sequinho" (!!!)


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia!
De madrugada, quando me levantei, a estação marcava uns excelentes 988hpa...
Fui dabaixo de chuva forte, e ainda apanhei um clarão a norte, na viagem.
Aqui no aeroporto, já apanhei uma forte granizada...


----------



## jonaslor (1 Fev 2009 às 10:33)

Sirilo disse:


> O pessoal de Loriga aínda não disse nada? Será que têm lá neve???
> 
> Na Covilhã chove, e chove e chove!
> Aguardam-se os meteoritos!!!



Bom dia.
Desta vez não fomos contemplados....
Até já esteve a dar sol... Sigo com 5,4ºC.
A neve apenas ficou como ontem, a 1100m.


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

Bom dia. Pressão histórica 0988hpa. Neste momento 0989hpa.
Temperatura 14ºC, orvalho 12ºC.
RH: 89%. Vento rajada máxima hoje foi de madrugada ás 05h da manhã de SSW a 90km/h (200º 46kt).
Precipitação acumulada hoje: 8.4mm


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

A pressão continua a descer e vai nos 984.0hPa


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:38)

thunderboy disse:


> E qual é o estado clínico da estação?



Não me apanha agora o sinal dos sensores todos  e a pouco tinha sinal da temperatura mas estava muito alta 19ºC  agora não dá nada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:38)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui ja existe uma ligeira acumulação nos carros e telhados continua  a nevar 0.7ºc



Tou a ver.Fantástico.Uma cota relativamente baixa..756m.Aproveita.Olha eu nem me dou ao trabalho de ir a S.Mamede.(1025m) Se por aqui estão 9,1º ...


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

Boas

A noite foi de GRANDE TEMPORAL, como eu já não via há uns belos anos. 

Acordei, fui à janela e vi uma árvore partida, e uma antena no chão (daquelas dos telhados). Algumas antenas partiram-se também, mas permaneceram mesmo assim nos telhados.

Choveu muito, principalmente abocado.

Agora estamos a levar com o centro da Érica.


----------



## Henrique (1 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

Depois de ouvir uns quantos trovões ao longe, começou a chover com força, nada de granizo e nada de trovoada  e esta célula até era engraçada...
Espero que venha trovoada asério
Sigo com 10ºC e 88% RH


----------



## joao paulo (1 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui ja existe uma ligeira acumulação nos carros e telhados continua  a nevar 0.7ºc



Confirmo  por aqui o mesmo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

Agora neva bem na covilhã.Porreiro!!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

Trovãoooo


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:43)

miguel disse:


> trovãoooo :d



outro!?!?!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

Reparem na areia que o mar tirou na Praia da Salema, no Algarve.Incrivel!!! Já nem chamaria a isto praia...sim...cascalheira!!!!

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:46)

Por aqui um aguaceiro forte!!! Continuo com 990 hPa.Tempertura baixou um pouco...8,9ºC


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:46)

983.8hPa


----------



## C.R (1 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

Pessoal, há alguma coisa prevista para o interior norte e centro? Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo e o céu a limpar... Que pasmaceira!...


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

Trovão aonde ????aqui a lisboa ainda não chegou nada.a pressão establizou nos 986hpa ,continua a chuver ,e a temperatura baixou ,estando agora nos 10.7c.


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Fev 2009 às 10:48)

Pela Covilha, cerca de 1,5º e água-neve. Já sei que só um bocadinho para cima já acumula. Aqui acumula tb, estranhamente, embora sobre forma de neve derretida... 

Grande inverno mesmo! 
Já tenho saudades é de um grande verão!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Foi só um trovão ao longe, chove moderado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:51)

Esta ribeira que atravessa Tavira esta cheinha, acastanhada e com imensos detritos.Deve que chovido bem por estas bandas.

http://www.verdeland.com/webcam.htm


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 10:52)

A chuva lá acalmou um pouco, assim como o vento.

Sigo com:
T:* 5,0ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *992,4mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 10:53)

983.7hPa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 10:55)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pela Covilha, cerca de 1,5º e água-neve. Já sei que só um bocadinho para cima já acumula. Aqui acumula tb, estranhamente, embora sobre forma de neve derretida...
> 
> Grande inverno mesmo!
> Já tenho saudades é de um grande verão!!!



*Pena é que a webcam da Câmara Municipal da Covilhã esteja em baixo:*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

Outra célula a passar na serra.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 11:04)

Continua a chuva moderada


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

Bem a chuva voltou em força.

O rádio já está sintonizado para ouvir alguma coisa .

T: *5,1ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P: *992,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 11:09)

Bons diaspor aqui continua chovendo forte com o céu encoberto com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 7.7ºc pressão 988.0hpa com 95%hr e desde as 0.00h com 29.5mm de .


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

Parou de chover. vento fraco a moderado. Pressão: 983 mb


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 11:12)

Apesar da neve ainda se manter, tem estado chuviscar nas últimas horas. No entanto, a precipitação está a intensificar-se e começa a cair também algum sleet. 

1,8ºC por agora.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2009 às 11:14)

Bom dia, 

por aqui recomeçou à pouco a chuver,

temperatura nos *9.0ºC*

impressionante a pressão que ja vai nos 979hPa


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 11:16)

Por aqui tanbem parou de chover.a pressão baixou mais um bocadinho.985hpa,temperatura 11.0c céu muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 11:18)

Alguém sabe o que é que aconteceu ao IM? http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Não há informação de nenhuma estação meteo .


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 11:21)

*Dave* disse:


> Alguém sabe o que é que aconteceu ao IM? http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/
> 
> Não há informação de nenhuma estação meteo .



Desde as 17h de sexta-feira!!!


----------



## ALV72 (1 Fev 2009 às 11:22)

Erica onde é que estás  ? Por aqui ( Poiares ) não deve ter passado de certeza, porque não se passou nada de especial, a Dina sim, essa deixou bastante agua aqui por estas bandas. Agora céu, com bastantes abertas, vento 0 .


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

Pressão, ultimas 13h:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Alguém sabe o que é que aconteceu ao IM? http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/
> 
> Não há informação de nenhuma estação meteo .



*http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html.jsp

Aqui tens a informação em versão html*


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2009 às 11:25)

*Dave* disse:


> Pressão, ultimas 13h:




Não deveria ser 1 de Fevereiro?


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 11:26)

bom dia. A noite não teve tanta acção quanto eu esperava. A verdade é que só coordei agora lol. Mas tenho aqui dados interessantes. Acumulei 32-3 mm de precipitação e a pressão está nos 985-2 hpa. Nada mau...


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 11:28)

PedroAfonso disse:


> bom dia. A noite não teve tanta acção quanto eu esperava. A verdade é que só coordei agora lol. Mas tenho aqui dados interessantes. Acumulei 32-3 mm de precipitação e a pressão está nos 985-2 hpa. Nada mau...



Deves ter estado a dormir só pode  Nunca vi uma Tempestade tão forte e em tanto tempo por estas bandas desde que cá ando.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 11:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Não deveria ser 1 de Fevereiro?



Obrigado pelo reparo  já está corrigido .




MeteoPtg disse:


> *http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html.jsp
> 
> Aqui tens a informação em versão html*



Obrigado pela informação .


----------



## Umberto (1 Fev 2009 às 11:33)

Alguém sabe como está  o IP4 no Alto de Espinho?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 11:33)

Por aqui já apareceu o sol por momentos fui ao quintal e sente-se que é quente,mas o céu continua muito nublado com o vento fraco e 8.5ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Desde as 17h de sexta-feira!!!



De facto, quando mais é necessário, não se pode contar...


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 11:40)

Por aqui tenho o céu ameaçador, mas trovoadas ainda nada... nem sei se vêm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

oh crizor a acção maior foi até às 2 altura em que ainda estava abordado lol. Desde aí não houve mais nada de extraordinário senão teria acordado tal como na semana passada. Céu muito nublado e 10-3 graus de temperatura.


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

Algumas rajadas oficiais via synop


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 11:42)

Caem uns aguaceiros fracos/moderados.
A pressão está nos 983.5hPa.


----------



## Redfish (1 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

Por aqui isto está Brutal...Chuva Forte, Trovões e Granizo.....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2009 às 11:44)

Bom dia! Por cá aguaceiros e ainda algum vento. Na ultima hora caíram 1,5 mm e o dia de hoje rendeu até agora 8,5 mm. 
A minima foi até ao momento de 12,8ºC. A temperatura chegou a subir depois até aos 15,5ºC para voltar a descer e neste momento estou com 14,5ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

Redfish disse:


> Por aqui isto está Brutal...Chuva Forte, Trovões e Granizo.....


O cenario que todos esperam... penso eu... Por aqui tudo na mesma, ceu nublado e pouca ou nenhuma chuva. Saudades das granizadas da semana passada.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Sim Pedro foi por volta dessa hora que se desencadeou aquele Temporal..como disses-te que estavas á espera de + acção pensei que tivesses estado a dormir  pelo - aqui pela minha casa e redondezas observei bastantes pequenas inundações e muitos estragos ( de realçar que até moro numa zona alta), mas foi uma noite de registo para estes lados.


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Uma rajada de vento e voilá, chove torrencial


----------



## chuvinha (1 Fev 2009 às 11:50)

Olá aqui por Lisboa e da tempestade que todos sentimos,com ventos e chuvas muito fortes, será que hoje vai haver trovoadas?E granizo?


----------



## Redfish (1 Fev 2009 às 11:50)

e de pensar que há 2 horas atras estava sol e o vento mal se sentia...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 11:50)

Umberto disse:


> Alguém sabe como está  o IP4 no Alto de Espinho?



http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## Umberto (1 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Umberto disse:


> Alguém sabe como está  o IP4 no Alto de Espinho?



Necessito de saber quais as condições de circulação no Alto de Espinho (1023 m) na IP4. Sabem-me dizer como é que está?


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

*Mau tempo provoca 12 desalojados em Lisboa e quedas de árvores em todo o país*



> Várias estradas mantêm-se cortadas por causa do mau tempo. A maioria dos estragos acontece devido a inundações e quedas de árvores. Em Lisboa, 12 pessoas ficaram desalojadas.
> 
> Devido ao mau tempo que tem atingido todo o país várias estradas estão cortadas ou condicionadas. A maioria das situações está relacionada com quedas de árvores e inundações.
> 
> ...





*Mau tempo corta marginal em Lisboa*


> Bombeiros da capital não tiveram mãos a medir. Inundações, quedas de árvores, derrocadas e um acidente mortal. Nas terras altas há estradas cortada
> 
> Entre as 20:00 de sábado e as 03:00 de domingo, os Sapadores de Lisboa atenderam 104 pedidos de socorro, mobilizando todos os seus 200 efectivos e 49 viaturas, disse à Lusa um porta-voz do Regimento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Umberto disse:


> Necessito de saber quais as condições de circulação no Alto de Espinho (1023 m) na IP4. Sabem-me dizer como é que está?



http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## Umberto (1 Fev 2009 às 11:56)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0



obg


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 11:56)

Ana Luísa Silva (arquivo) 

Os distritos de Coimbra e Santarém terão sido os mais afectados 


notícias relacionadas 

 Bombeiros receberam mais de cem pedidos de ... 
 Mar invadiu a Avenida Marginal e troço e de ... 







Twingly procura de blogueBlogue sobre este artigo
Se comentar este artigo no seu blogue, o link aparecerá aqui.

Efectue o ping do seu blogue no Twingly para nós o encontrarmos. 
Mau tempo
Árvores caídas e pequenas inundações na região Centro 
01.02.2009 - 11h17 
O mau tempo provocou na madrugada de hoje a queda de árvores para a via pública e pequenas inundações um pouco por toda a região Centro, disseram à Lusa fontes dos Centros Distritais de Operações de Socorro.

Os distritos de Coimbra e Santarém, que terão sido os mais afectados, registaram, respectivamente, 38 e 60 ocorrências de quedas de árvores, que não causaram danos materiais nem pessoais.

Os acessos à Serra da Estrela, através das Estradas Nacionais 338 e 339, mantêm-se encerrados ao trânsito devido à queda de neve.

No distrito de Viseu, encontra-se também encerrada a EN 321, ente Castro Daire e Cinfães, que deverá reabrir ainda durante a manhã de hoje, de acordo com fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro.

No distrito de Aveiro não se registaram queda de árvores nem inundações.


www.publico.pt


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

O Site do IM não mostra as trovoadas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 12:01)

Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Port&rank=100&ano=2009&mes=02&day=01&hora=06&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

Assim é complicado... não há dados de observação... os radares do im desapareceram... só sobrou o sat24...  

Sobrou também o terraço aqui do prédio...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

bom dia depois da Erica endiabrada , tudo calmo por aqui chuva fraca e 11,2 ºC


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 12:04)

Agreste disse:


> Assim é complicado... não há dados de observação... os radares do im desapareceram... só sobrou o sat24...



Se for como as falhas de energia, só podem ser cegonhas


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Tenho uma boa noticia a minha estação está de novo operacional depois de ter desmontado o pluviometro posto debaixo do secador  fiz reset e voltou os dados todos  não ganhei para o susto, no terraço a estação sobreviveu a rajadas de entre os 90 e os 100km/h...volto a lembrar que registei uma rajada de 93km/h 

dados actuais: 11,1ºC, 87%HR,  985hpa e vento fraco 9,5km/h


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

Boas, por aqui tenho 1,7ºC, 99% e 988 hPa e céu encoberto com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco. Ainda há muita neve mas esta vai derretendo, pensei que fosse nevar durante toda a manhã mas isso acabou por não acontecer e isto acabou por se ficar por um nevão "normal".


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 12:15)

Bons Dias!

Já trovejou, hoje, eram cerca das 9h! Acompanhando, veio um Aguaceiro Moderado!

Tenho *14,6mm* acumulados desde as 00h!

Neste momento a Temperatura ronda os 11ºC
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão, nuns Fabulosos *987 hPa*
Vento a 14,8 km/h de SO (225º)


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

Noticia IOL:

Um leitor do PortugalDiário, do Estoril, enviou-nos este relato:
«Boa noite
À 1.00H do dia 01.02.09 parte da cobertura do telhado do Tamariz foi levado pelo vento, indo as placas parar aos jardins do Casino. Nao consegui ver se fez alguns estragos pois estava a meter combustível na BP. Também uma placa de dimensões razoáveis da discoteca Bahaus caiu.»

A Lusa relata que os bombeiros tiveram de acudir a 40 inundações em edifícios, quatro na via pública, 19 quedas de árvores e três casos de chapas soltas em edifícios. Apesar de tudo, não houve vítimas.

Também a forte ondulação do mar obrigou na madrugada de domingo ao corte do troço entre a Torre e Santo Amaro de Oeiras da Avenida Marginal, disse à Lusa uma fonte dos Bombeiros de Oeiras.

O corte na Avenida Marginal (Estrada Nacional 6) ocorreu às 02:20 de domingo, devido às areias que se acumularam na estrada, trazidas pelas altas ondas que inundaram a via, disse aquela fonte.

Na limpeza do local estão a trabalhar bombeiros de Oeiras e pessoal camarário de Oeiras, prevendo-se que talvez cerca das 06:00 se possa reabrir o troço ao trânsito, informou aquele porta-voz.

Em Oeiras encontra-se alagada e cortada ao trânsito, desde cerca das 01:30 de domingo, a artéria conhecida por Sobe-e-Desce, prevendo-se também a sua reabertura para cerca das 06:00.

Toda a Avenida Marginal está com trânsito condicionado devido à forte ondulação e queda de árvores.

Noutros locais do País, há também registo de deslizamento e de um acidente na EN105, em Guimarães, que causou um morto e dois feridos. A nível nacional, a Protecção Civil registou 81 quedas de árvores, 84 inundações e 10 deslizamentos de terras.

A circulação na linha do Norte també está condicionada na zona de Santa Iria devido à submersão dos carris.

Devido à queda de neve, no distrito da Guarda há estradas cortadas, nomeadamente a EN338, entre Piódão e Manteigas e a EN232, entre Manteigas e Gouveia. O trânsito está também condicionado no IP4, A7 e A24.

Em Aveiro, as cheias obrigaram aos corte de várias estradas municipais.


----------



## rufer (1 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Boas. 
Por aqui neste momento chuva moderada com 10.4º de temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 12:22)

Bom dia,

Esteve uma verdadeira noite de Inverno e o dia também não está melhor!!!
Desde as 00h acumulei 28,7mm de precipitação. A pressão teve o seu minimo esta manhã, pelas 10h, com 990,4hPa.
A rajada máxima registada foi de 43,9km/h (acho este valor um pouco reduzido!! Alguém que tenha a nova estação do Lidl, com o anemómetro, me poderá confirmar da fiabilidade dos dados do anemómetro??)


Dei uma volta aqui pelo concelho, não se verificaram situações de inundações, apesar dos terrenos estarem completamente alagados.
O mar está com uma grande ondulação.
Aqui ficam umas fotos:


----------



## Estela (1 Fev 2009 às 12:22)

Boas
Desde a manhã que está a chover e continua a cair!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Começou a trovejar!!!
Chuva forte e vento igualmente forte.
Durante a noite, a tempestade foi como há muito tempo não via! Neste momento 10,8.ºC e pressão nuns incriveis 987 hPa . Nunca tinha registado um valor tão baixo!!!


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia.

Por agora, 1.2ºC, água-neve e nevoeiro.

De manhã, tinha zonas com 10cm de acumulação, sendo que só começou a nevar a sério por volta das 3h da madrugada.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Chuva moderada durante toda a madrugada. Relativa calmia durante a manhã, mas os aguaceiros moderados voltaram novamente a partir do meio dia.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Bem entre a 0h e as 2h registei 21mm depois disso o pluviometro pifou mas a olho caíram mais uns 15mm o que faz a precipitação hoje ir aos 36mm desde as 00h...rajada máxima hoje de 93km/h SW (1:51) 

Neste momento aproxima-se mais um forte aguaceiro...11,4ºC, *984hpa*, 88%HR


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (1 Fev 2009 às 12:26)

Bons dias pessoal. Aqui por Coruche, a minha estação do LIDL, marca 985Hpa


----------



## ogalo (1 Fev 2009 às 12:30)

bom dia ...por aqui chuva e mais chuva ...
9.5 ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

Recomeça a nevar de forma moderada.


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 12:32)

Começa a chover moderado


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

A minha estação marca 982.7hPa
T: 11.6º
HR:86%
23mm desde as0h


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

Sigo pelo centro de lisboa com.Temp 12,0c.céu muito nublado.aperece o sol agóra!!! ,não chove para ai á 1 hora + -.pressão continua a descer......984hpa ,vento fraco de SW,W bons registos


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 12:36)

miguel disse:


> Tenho uma boa noticia a minha estão está de novo operacional depois de ter desmontado o pluviometro posto debaixo do secador  fiz reset e voltou os dados todos




Aproveita e põe-lhe umas pilhas de Lithium (compra numa loja de fotografia por ex.) em vez de alcalinas. Já li que eram mais resistentes à incursão de humidade dentro do sensores.


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

granizo mistura com chuva forte


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

volta a chva moderada ( parece de noite) 10,5 ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

Céu muito nublado, mas o sol está a querer espreitar. 

Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

As descargas da AEMET até às 12:00


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Bgc disse:


> Recomeça a nevar de forma moderada.



Por aqui tenho 1,9ºC, mas ainda não está a nevar.

Deixo aqui um vídeo desta madrugada.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

Informação do CDOS de Faro:
_Entre as 00h00 e as 08h00 registaram-se 43 quedas de árvores com danos em 7 viaturas; 5 inundações; 18 quedas de estruturas; 1 acidente viação e 2 estradas municipais cortadas no concelho de Tavira; a ondulação está a rebentar ao largo da costa._

A pressão acabou de baixar para os 988,6 hPa!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 12:52)

Neste momento por aqui caí um aguaceiro, estou com 11.9ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 12:53)

Vince disse:


> Aproveita e põe-lhe umas pilhas de Lithium (compra numa loja de fotografia por ex.) em vez de alcalinas. Já li que eram mais resistentes à incursão de humidade dentro do sensores.



Vou ter isso em conta  obrigado 

Aqui agora aparece o sol depois de um aguaceiro que não deu para registar nada...a pressão baixou para o mínima de 983hpa, 10,8ºC e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

Bom dia!

Por aqui brilha agora o sol por entre as muitas nuvens.
Vou com 15,7mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Consequências do forte vento da noite aqui na rua





EDIT: Afinal está de novo a chover.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

Por aqui já algum tempo que continuade forma moderada com o céu totalmente encoberto e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 8.2ºc pressão 986.0hpa com 94%hr e 32.0mm e 10.5mm de ontem há noite até ao momento,total 42.5mme ainda não acabou.


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Neste momento chuva moderada/forte com granizo a mistura


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2009 às 13:05)

Pela imagem de radar de Loulé neste momento o sotavento algarvio levou com uma forte chuvada!!!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 13:13)

comecou chuva molha tolos...


A pós frontal da erica esta a ser um desilusão. 

Alguem sabe como e que ficaram os caudais dos rios e ribeiras de leiria?


----------



## Met (1 Fev 2009 às 13:16)

Chove em Loures com céu muito nublado...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 13:21)

Isto está-se a compor lá para o interior.


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 13:21)

Céu muito nublado com abertas. Sol a espreitar agora. Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas.


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

kikofra disse:


> comecou chuva molha tolos...
> 
> 
> A pós frontal da erica esta a ser um desilusão.
> ...



Passei à pouco na Ponte das Mestras, local das tradicionais cheias. O Lena ía bem cheio, mas dentro das margens. Se não chover demasiado nas pŕoximas horas (principalmente na Serra dos Candeeiros), deverá voltar à normalidade durante a tarde/noite.

Quanto ao Liz, não sei. Também costuma inundar os campos ali para os lados de Amor, mas não sei como estará.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

wysiwyg disse:


> Passei à pouco na Ponte das Mestras, local das tradicionais cheias. O Lena ía bem cheio, mas dentro das margens. Se não chover demasiado nas pŕoximas horas (principalmente na Serra dos Candeeiros), deverá voltar à normalidade durante a tarde/noite.
> 
> Quanto ao Liz, não sei. Também costuma inundar os campos ali para os lados de Amor, mas não sei como estará.



obrigado!


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Fev 2009 às 13:24)

kikofra disse:


> comecou chuva molha tolos...
> 
> 
> A pós frontal da erica esta a ser um desilusão.
> ...



Calma que a tarde promete!!
Dá uma olhadela nas imagens de satelite.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2009 às 13:24)

Por aqui esta manhã foi maracada pelos aguaceiros fortes.
Neste momento o céu está nublado, a pressão é de 995hPa e a temperatura é de 12.7ºC.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 13:26)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Calma que a tarde promete!!
> Dá uma olhadela nas imagens de satelite.



quanto tempo para as celulas entrarem?


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 13:29)

Volta a chover bem .

Sigo com:
T: *5,7ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P: *985,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

A pressão voltou a descer, atingiu agora o seu mínimo mais baixo. 982 mb.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 13:33)

Bela imagem .


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2009 às 13:33)

O frequência de posts durante a noite está agora a ter consequências. 
Está tudo a descansar.
Por aqui volta a chuva fraca mas persistente com 9.8º de temp.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

E a pressão continua a baixar: 985 hPa!!! Nunca, mas mesmo nunca, tinha registado tal valor!!! A chuva abrandou e a trovoada já não se faz sentir. 10.ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Fev 2009 às 13:40)

Boas.
Chove em Faro com novo record na pressão: 0987hpa!!
Vento 260º 13kt (W a 26km/h) temperatura 13ºC, orvalho 12ºC.
RH 95%, visibilidade 7km e presença de cumulonimbus.


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 13:42)

Olá

Sim, a pressão continua a baixar. Por aqui, cerca de 983 hPa e 12º C. Céu com algumas núvens e algum sol. Vento fraco a moderado

Edit: Estes valores da pressão, em todo o País, ficarão para a posteridade.


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 13:42)

Chuva e sol ao mesmo tempo, e como é óbvio não podia faltar o acro-íris. 

O vento também despertou agora.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

E a sul de Leça da Palmeira mais uma valente célula que provoca agora 
mais um aguaceiro que apesar de não ser muito forte é consistente e demorado.






[/URL][/IMG]

Ah valente Inverno que segues farto...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Isto está-se a compor lá para o interior.



Mesmo em direcção a Portalegre.Chove bastante á uns 15 min. Temperatura baixou para 8,9º C no centro da cidade. Se tiver oportunidade meto uma foto ou outra.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

Apróxima-se uma célula extremamente assustadora.
Deve estar a cair um diluvio na serra.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 13:51)

Deve ser impressão minha mas há ali uma nuvem com rotação.


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 13:52)

Agora que não chove, coloquei o sensor pendurado na parede da varanda, mas exposto (sem abrigo nem nada). É óbvio que assim que chover tiro-o de lá 

Agora tou à espera que a temperatura actualize, pois como o sensor estava dentro de casa marvaca quase 17 graus.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

Por aqui vai chovendo, a temperatura desceu aos 8.2°C. Temperatura muito proxima da registada as 7 da manha que foi de 8.0°C. Os aguaceiros fortes ou o granizo ou uma trovoadazita ainda estou a espera. Será possivel ainda por estas paragens?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 13:56)

Que diluvio que se está a abater


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Vou sair para fazer o ponto da situação dos cursos de água e de alguns estragos que possa haver, mais logo coloco aqui.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

Portalegre à 5 min. Agora tenho 8,2ºC Continua a chover, agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Caíram 6mm de chuva de um momento para o outro.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

sigo com 10ºc e uma pressão de 981 a mais baixa dos ultimos tempos


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

De manha acordei com trovoada forte,e chuva( talvez granizo pelo barulho) por volta das 9, 9 e 30


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Dados actuais (não confiar muito, excepto na pressão):

15,2º 
67% HR
982 mb


----------



## sandra santos (1 Fev 2009 às 14:09)

Lagoa norte á cerca de 10 minutos, não olhem para a hora pois ainda nao mudei a hora da maquina


----------



## lsalvador (1 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

Amigo Garfel, como estão as coisas por ai em Tomar?????


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Boas 

Aqui por Bragança a madrugada foi nevosa e a manhã foi chuvosa

Neste momento o meu sensor indica 2.8ºC de temperatura e 986hPa de pressão.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Caíram 6mm de chuva de um momento para o outro.



Boa quantidade para tao curto espaco de tempo. 5 a 10min para ai? Isto com base na hora dos teus post's. Tambem quero. lol


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro que deixou 2,1mm  total hoje 38,1mm rajada máxima 93km/h...

11,4ºC, 983hpa


----------



## joao paulo (1 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

Volta a cair água neve, na zona habitacional da cota dos 900 mts,  cai apenas neve


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 14:38)

Bom devo dizer que esta Érica fui uma fraude, pelo menos para mim, ou seja uma madrugada normal de Inverno. Nem vento forte, nem chuva, só moderada, e principalmente nada de trovoada. Agora não digam ...ai e tal mas na minha zona chuveu e ventou muito e tal...ok acredito que em algumas zonas, por exemplo Setubal, e arredores, pelo menos pelos relatos dos nosso companheiros do forum esta madrugada que iam relatando os acontecimentos por essas zonas, mas de resto acho que foi uma noite normal de inverno. Gostaria de saber mais opiniões acerca da Érica e já agora com o que podemos contar para estas últimas horas sob o efeito da menina (bem tímida por sinal)


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma noite de valente vendaval, como já algum tempo não se fazia sentir, entre as 3 horas e as 5 horas da manhã, foi um autêntico vendaval como não tenho anenómetro mas ouvindo e vendo o vento as rajadas superaram os 100 km/h, acredito que tenha rondado os 120 km/h, a Estação de Turismo do Algarve registou uma rajada de 111 km/h. Quanto à chuva caiu alguma mas nada de outro mundo, registei 15 mm até agora, existem estradas cortadas no concelho de Tavira, a estrada de acesso à Praia de Faro está condicionada só a moradores devido à ondulação forte  que fez a areia vir para a estrada. Agora estranho estranho é o agravamento das condições atmosféricas para esta tarde no Algarve segundo a Protecção Civil será mesmo assim, ou é como vem sendo hábito depois do mau tempo vêm dizer ah e tal esta tarde o estado do tempo vai agravar-se no Algarve.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

li agora uma relato de leiria num outro forum,.


"ontem na distribuiçao de pizzas à noite estava realmente muito vento mesmo e por pouco nao ia levando com uma das placas que estão afixadas ao pé da ETAR das olhalvas de leiria que se desprendeu de um lado e foi para o meio da faixa que eu estava a usar..."


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

Boas. Pressão a cair e o record também.
Neste momento parou de chover sigo com 13ºC, orvalho 12ºC.
RH 95%, pressão 0986hpa.
Visibilidade 8km vento 20km/h. Presença de cumulonimbus.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> Bom devo dizer que esta Érica fui uma fraude, pelo menos para mim, ou seja uma madrugada normal de Inverno. Nem vento forte, nem chuva, só moderada, e principalmente nada de trovoada. Agora não digam ...ai e tal mas na minha zona chuveu e ventou muito e tal...ok acredito que em algumas zonas, por exemplo Setubal, e arredores, pelo menos pelos relatos dos nosso companheiros do forum esta madrugada que iam relatando os acontecimentos por essas zonas, mas de resto acho que foi uma noite normal de inverno. Gostaria de saber mais opiniões acerca da Érica e já agora com o que podemos contar para estas últimas horas sob o efeito da menina (bem tímida por sinal)



atenção que quando me refiro "de resto# digo aqui na minha zona. é lógico que em algumas zonas do país as coisas forma diferentes. A minha desilusão é referente ao que aconteceu aqui na minha zona - Gondomar-Fanzeres


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui continua forte ajá há longo tempo com o vento moderado de E e com a temperatura nos 7.3ºc e com 36.5mm e não para.

Estive agora a ver as noticias nos canais de Espanha,esta manhã Madrid foi novamente supreendida com um nevão que começou pelas 10h de lá e provocou o caos na capital e nas grandes saídas,eles comentaram aonde é que estavam os avisos,por lá também falham,a sorte foi ser domingo se fosse um dia da semana era o caos total disseram eles e também várias comunidades em situação igual.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 14:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, depois de uma noite de valente vendaval, como já algum tempo não se fazia sentir, entre as 3 horas e as 5 horas da manhã, foi um autêntico vendaval como não tenho anenómetro mas ouvindo e vendo o vento as rajadas superaram os 100 km/h, acredito que tenha rondado os 120 km/h, a Estação de Turismo do Algarve registou uma rajada de 111 km/h. Quanto à chuva caiu alguma mas nada de outro mundo, registei 15 mm até agora, existem estradas cortadas no concelho de Tavira, a estrada de acesso à Praia de Faro está condicionada só a moradores devido à ondulação forte  que fez a areia vir para a estrada. Agora estranho estranho é o agravamento das condições atmosféricas para esta tarde no Algarve segundo a Protecção Civil será mesmo assim, ou é como vem sendo hábito depois do mau tempo vêm dizer ah e tal esta tarde o estado do tempo vai agravar-se no Algarve.



Podes verificar nas imagens de satélite a formação de algumas células a SW do Cabo de S. Vicente, e que se dirigem para cá!! É possivel que caiam mais alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde.
http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop


----------



## DMartins (1 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

Bem, deve estar a cair uma chuvada para os lados de Joane / Famalicão...
Parece noite ao longe...


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Vem aí mais chuva.  

14,6º
62% HR
981 mb


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 15:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Podes verificar nas imagens de satélite a formação de algumas células a SW do Cabo de S. Vicente, e que se dirigem para cá!! É possivel que caiam mais alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde.



Sim, é no sul  que vai havendo mais CAPE e melhor LI ao longo das próximas horas, o Estofex tem parte do Algarve com alerta 1.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Vince disse:


> Sim, é no sul  que vai havendo mais CAPE e melhor LI ao longo das próximas horas, o Estofex tem parte do Algarve com alerta 1.



Vince, provavelmente a zona do Sotavento será a mais afectada, estou certo?


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Podes verificar nas imagens de satélite a formação de algumas células a SW do Cabo de S. Vicente, e que se dirigem para cá!! É possivel que caiam mais alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde.
> http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop



De qualquer maneira estão a ficar cada vez mais espaçados. E não houve verdadeiramente trovoadas. 

Já agora não sei se alguém consegue recuperar imagens de satelite de Portugal dos dias 6-7-8-9 de dezembro do ano 2000. Gostava de voltar a rever um centro de baixas pressões que aparece a oeste dos Açores e que se aprofunda a medida que se aproxima do Continente. Não foi uma ciclogénese mas começou cerca dos 1000hpa e acabou em menos de 975hpa quando foi capturado por uma depressão a oeste da Irlanda.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

Afinalmente chegou o Sol, depois de muita chuva ...
Neste momento, Estremoz está com 8,9 ºC e 989 hPa de Pressão atmosférica.
Pressão mínima registada de 987 hPa.

O centro de baixas pressões encontra-se estacionário, a Oeste do Litoral de Portugal Continental (à latitude da região centro); a sua evolução será para sueste, ao mesmo tempo que começara já a encher.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Boas pessoal

Por cá noite de tempestade
Muita chuva, vento, falta de luz
Até agora acumulou 17mm
A rajada máxima foi de 64.4km/h

Agora estão 10.ºC
A pressão está nos 983.2 mb
Vento fraco

Parece que vem mais  a caminho


----------



## carlitinhos (1 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

boa tarde

pela Cova da Beira a temperatura vai pelos 5.9º, chuva boa ( cai certinha à mais de duas horas), durante a amanhã foi mais fraca, os cursos de agua da zona estão cheios, ( Zezere e Meimoa ), mas principalmente a Meimoa amanhã ja deve ter as margens galgadas, pois sempre que vem agua com fartura 24 horas depois na zona do Fundão ela enche e bem, vou dar um passeio parra os lados da Covilhâ e ver de "cheiro" a neve,
No maciço central deve estar com uma altura que nem imagino.

nota:tenho comigo uma pequena estação meteorologica que marca além da temperatura (interior e exterior) um gráfico de pressão atmosférica e previsão a 12/24 horas do estado provavel do tempo por icones e lá continua ele na tempestade, ainda deve ter algo para nos dar aqui pelo interior.



cumps e até logo


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

Acabo de ter uma pressão de *982hpa* dificilmente vou ter menos que isto  e muito dificilmente volto a ver isto nos próximos tempos, mas em meteo nunca se pode dizer nunca  

Daqui a mais ou menos uma hora tenho aqui mais uns aguaceiros que pode ser moderados a fortes


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

Pressão com tendência ainda para baixar Tenho 981 hPa. O tempo está sereno, com algum sol Temp 12º C.

Curiosamente, 'somos' agora o centro de mau tempo na Europa Central e no sul da Inglaterra. A Inglaterra, por exemplo, tem alerta vermelho a SE, tudo por causa da 'Érica'. Geralmente são eles que nos 'madam' o mau tempo para cá, agora é a 'nossa' vez Reparem na proximidade das isóbaras no bordo NE da 'Érica'. Vento S e SE moderado/forte para aquelas regiões. No caso da Inglaterra poderá ser muito forte de SE.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 15:33)

Finalmente por aqui deixou de já com o sol tentar passar por entre as nuvensuma calma total neste momento sem vento e chuva,esta fez total limpeza aqui pela zona nos rios e ribeiros.

Dados actuais 7.5ºc pressão 985.7hpa e 94%hr.


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Fev 2009 às 15:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Afinalmente chegou o Sol, depois de muita chuva ...
> Neste momento, Estremoz está com 8,9 ºC e 989 hPa de Pressão atmosférica.
> Pressão mínima registada de 987 hPa.
> 
> O centro de baixas pressões encontra-se estacionário, a Oeste do Litoral de Portugal Continental (à latitude da região centro); a sua evolução será para sueste, ao mesmo tempo que começara já a encher.



Respondendo de acordo com a minha localização, a Pressão ao fim de praticamente 24 horas acabou de estabilizar nos 982hpa. Incrivel!

O dia tem sido caracterizado por periodos de chuva moderada a forte e vento fraco a moderado por vezes.
Talvez a tarde nos traga algumas supresas


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2009 às 15:48)

Boas por aqui cai agua neve neste momento estão 2.4ºc existe ainda acumulação acima dos 900m


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Nos Açores, como está o tempo? E na Madeira? É que estão sob a influencia da Érica (bordo ocidental desta). Sem dúvida uma vasta depressão, bastante cavada, centrada nas nossas latitude, o que não é vulgar. Agora vou com os mesmos 981 hPa. Aproxima-se, vindo de W um véu de altostratos.


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 15:52)

Eate Pós-Frontal da "Érica" está a ser uma tremenda desilusão Por volta da hora de almoço apareceu uma célula de aspecto ameaçador, mas não passou de um aguaceiro fraco...a seguir a isso, nada de nada, aliás até o sol brilha. Valeu pela madrugada de ontem.


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2009 às 15:53)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> Desta vez não fomos contemplados....
> Até já esteve a dar sol... Sigo com 5,4ºC.
> A neve apenas ficou como ontem, a 1100m.



Estranha a diferença de cotas nas diferentes vertentes  em Manteigas também acumulou alguma coisa de manhã


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Fev 2009 às 15:56)

Entretanto as coisas vão melhorar um pouco!!

Aproxima-se uma aberta enorme! A chuva vai dar tréguas







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento cai um agauceiro, o vento spra fraco de SW, a temperatura está nos 10.8ºC e a pressão está nos 994hPa, de salientar que á pouco choveu forte.


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

olá a todos
olá isalvador
aqui por tomar a erika revelou-se uma menina de bem
a unica coisa que me supreendeu (foi o meu post de ontem) em que quando andava de bike pus o conta km em modo de temperatura e vi aquilo descer em menos de meia hora 3.2º
de resto nahhhh
nada de especial
agora vou por a roda da minha bike a desempenar (foi a unica coisa que a erka empenou por aqui) e talvez passe lá em baixo no nabão com a maq. fotográfica
fiquem bem


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente em casa, o céu apresenta-se nublado com abertas, e o vento é fraco a moderado.
De manhã, em Lisboa, existiram aguaceiros fortes, tendo vindo a ficar mais espaçados e fracos ao longo do dia.
Temperatura nos 13ºC, após uma mínima de 10.1ºC e máxima de 16.2ºC.
A pressão ainda não começou a subir, estando agora nos 984hpa...


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 16:06)

A érica é uma desilusão completa, nada se passou, ao menos deu para encher o rio almansor. 

Algumas fotos do caudal.


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Aqui já teve sol ( timido), agora muito nublado, ameaçando chover a qualquer altura, marco 13,9 ºC ( o meu sensor está exposto)


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Foi modificado o alerta de *Laranja* para *Vermelho* no Mar da Madeira devido ao agravamento das condições. Esperam-se ondas entre os 7m e os 9m na zona norte da Ilha. 

Por aqui está menos interessante pois os aguaceiros estão mais espaçados e menos intensos. Vamos ver o resulta das trovoadas que se estão a formar ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente...


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Quanto á Erica , foi um caso serio ( pelo menos aqui)


----------



## StormFairy (1 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

Boas... 

Finalmente consigo postar  estou sem Net, sem Cabovisão e sem telefone. Vale-me uma banda larga que por aqui desencantei.

Noite complicada por aqui, algum trabalho a fazer hoje de manhã, lixo a retirar dos quintais, troncos partidos pela estrada e alguns estragos em viaturas estacionadas debaixo de arvores... 

Estão 12.2 ºC 
982.6 hpa
20.4mm desde as 0 Hrs
Vento fraco.

Basta olhar para o céu para perceber que vem aí mais chuva...


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2009 às 16:09)

por aqui nao foi nenhuma desilusao!!!!
toda a noite choveu e o vento foi mesmo muito forte entre as 7 horas e a meia noite!!!!!!!!

foi uma autentica noite de temporal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

cactus disse:


> Quanto á Erica , foi um caso serio ( pelo menos aqui)



sim por ai e segundo alguns relatos a coisa foi séria. Acho que voçês ai em Setubal arrecadaram com a Érica toda


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 16:14)

bem e pelo que eu vejo ( satelite, direção do vento, radar etc) a coisa acabou-se...venha a próxima


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

Bem, cerca de 3º aqui pelo centro daCovilhã. Fui dar uma volta pela cidade e a neve acumula abaixo dos 800mts, ou seja, logo à saída da cidade e do Estádio municipal para cima. 

talvez pela noite a cota desça os 50mts necessarios para ficar branco. não deve é haver precipitação!


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

Boas tardes...
Por cá (centro norte)nada de especial,sol por vezes tapado por uma ou outra nuvem....
Temp. 10.3º
e a pressao desde há muito tempo sempre por volta dos 980hpa...


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

Eu sei que não entendo muito de meteorologia, mas há um coisa que não entendo...
O IM retirou os alertas todos no distrito da Guarda. Não entendo como é que tal é possível, se a Guarda é neste momento uma cidade cheia de neve e onde continua a nevar!! Se houver alguma explicação lógica, digam-me que eu gosto de aprender!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

Aqui olho para o lado do mar e vejo nuvens de trovoada a caminho  e o radar já mostra um pontinho laranja no mar a vir em direcção a Setúbal


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 16:22)

Continua a chover. Alguns terrenos por aqui já saturaram e já estão a ficar autênticos "lameiros". Pode-se ver na foto que há muita erva no terreno, o que facilita a sua absorção, mas onde não há a água fica no topo do terreno.







Sigo com:
T: *5,8ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P: *984,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

E soa a 1ª trovoada... desde 29 Setembro de 2008 que não as voltei a ouvir. Está a aproximar-se mais uma descarga...


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2009 às 16:27)

trovoada só no Algarve


----------



## joaoj (1 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde
por aqui houve muita neve (embora tenha derretido toda), chuva e muito vento
Trovoada é que ainda nao se ouviu...


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 16:34)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu sei que não entendo muito de meteorologia, mas há um coisa que não entendo...
> O IM retirou os alertas todos no distrito da Guarda. Não entendo como é que tal é possível, se a Guarda é neste momento uma cidade cheia de neve e onde continua a nevar!! Se houver alguma explicação lógica, digam-me que eu gosto de aprender!


mas que e que compreende o IM, alertas amarelos para vento ontem e foi o que se viu pelos estragos era caso para laranja.

Na Dina alerta laranja para a neve no norte e litoral norte e depois mal se viu neve.


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

Neva copiosamente!!!


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui todo o dia de vento forte com rajadas
sigo com 11,5ºC
97%HR
1005hpa
Madeira em Alerta vermelho devido a ondulação:


----------



## jonaslor (1 Fev 2009 às 16:43)

spiritmind disse:


> Estranha a diferença de cotas nas diferentes vertentes  em Manteigas também acumulou alguma coisa de manhã



Só vejo uma explicacao: o forte vento que se sentiu, talvez fez com que a neve não caisse. Precisamente ocorreu de forma semelhante, salvo erro no dia 26 de dezembro em que tb nevou para aí na covilha e aqui nada, Nessa altura e hoje foi apenas chuva e mt vento. 
Paciencia. Pode ser que na sexta ou ainda antes nos visite.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 16:44)

Céu cada vez mais escuro a oeste, já me cheira a trovoada 

11,8ºC
*982hpa* 
73%HR
7,8km/h W


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Fev 2009 às 16:45)

Tempo actual:





Já tenho trovoadas!


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

eu ouvi estrondos ao longe!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 16:49)

Depois de um breve periodo de tréguas, o céu voltou a ficar carregado com a aproximação de umas células potentes! O vento volta a soprar forte e já chove novamente! A pressão desceu para os 985,9 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

Parou de chover por agora..

T:* 95,8ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *984,0mb/hPa*


----------



## rfll (1 Fev 2009 às 16:53)

boa tarde a todos. queria so aqui deixar o meu testemunho desta noite, ontem passei por santarem e posso dizer que era o diluvio! muita chuva e vento forte por volta das 2:30h. tentei por aqui um video mas não estou a conseguir... de algumas autenticas "piscinas"...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 16:59)

Por aqui, 12.5ºC e com o céu muito nublado, nunca se sabendo de que nuvem virá o próximo aguaceiro...
Pressão nos 984hpa.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

cai um aguaceiro


----------



## ct5iul (1 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boa tade
Por aqui a érica deixou muito vento e chuva ontem estive sem luz entre as 23:25 e as 02:00 não houve luzhoje ás 09:17 o alarme de trovoada disparou 
neste momento não chove o ceu esta nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

Aqui volta a chover 

11,5ºC
982hpa
74%HR
10,4km/h W


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

miguel disse:


> Aqui volta a chover
> 
> 11,5ºC
> 982hpa
> ...



Correcto miguel , volta a chuva moderada e escureceu bastante 11,6 ºC agora.


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 17:26)

TOMAR


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 17:30)

tenho 3 fotos do rio NABÂO em TOMAR
como posso postá-las aqui no forum
somebody help pleeeeeeeese


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

Céu muito nublado, está a escurecer. Ela vem aí de novo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

Por aqui já lá vai algum tempo que deixou de mas o céu Continua muito  nublado com vento fraco,temp:7.3ºc.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

GARFEL disse:


> tenho 3 fotos do rio NABÂO em TOMAR
> como posso postá-las aqui no forum
> somebody help pleeeeeeeese



Boa tarde passa por aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

tens toda a informaçao um abraço queremos ver essas fotos


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado, está a escurecer. Ela vem aí de novo.



Também me parece... Além disso, o céu está a ficar com aquela tonalidade própria da trovoada...12.1ºC e 984 hpa (estabilizou)...


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

caros amigos 
para quem já viu o NABÃO transbordar isto não é nada


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 17:54)

http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/

pessoal comentem as minhas fotos das nuvens e deem uma opiniao de qual e a melhor maneira de fotografar-las.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 18:03)

Estamos com o centro da depressão neste momento mesmo em cima o vento está a 0,0km/h e assim se vai manter toda a noite muito fraco...a temperatura está nos 10,4ºC e  a pressão nos 982hpa e a partir de agora vai começar a subir.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2009 às 18:03)

Boa tarde,

por aqui céu carregado mas sem chuva por enquanto,

temperatura a descer, maxima de 13.1ºC nesto momento ja vai em 9.0ºC


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

Bem, tem sido demais. 

Hoje a fazer Figueira da foz/coimbra tive que parar o carro e me abrigar porque estava a ver que o granizo me partia os vidros todos do carro. 

Amanhã vai estar bom tempo, mas so mesmo amanhã. A partir de terça volta a chuva. 


Pessoal não me lembro de um ano com chuvas e ventos tanto tempo seguido...

Visto que chove a potes à semanas, isto quer dizer que quando acalmar vamos ter tempo de sol durante muito tempo?? Ou não tem nada a ver..? 

É que parece pelo que ja choveu parece ja foi pelo inverno todo e na verdade so vamos a meio dele.. 


Cumprimentos.


----------



## rfll (1 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

"KIKOFRA"da uma olhade-la neste site, tens é de procurar:
http://2photo.ru/category/foto_hdr/

Tradução do site para português, feita pelo Google: Fotos, desenhos, arte, as melhores do mundo


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2009 às 18:16)

Por aqui a "Érica" não foi muito generosa.

Os ventos não ultrapassaram o record*e* da semana passada, a precipitação também não foi nada por ai alem, a comparar com outras localidades, agora no pós frontal aproximou-se uma celula que vinha carregada, mas nem essa veio ter comigo, não sei se foi devido a mudança da direcção do vento, só apanhei com a parte que trazia menos precipitação. Agora a temperatura está a descer bem com a diminuição da nebulosidade. A pressão está nos 986mb. Isso sim pode se dizer que foi o melhor registo desta "Érica".

Fica aqui a celula que fugiu de mim.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Fev 2009 às 18:19)

GARFEL disse:


> caros amigos
> para quem já viu o NABÃO transbordar isto não é nada



Isso não é nada mesmo. Sempre foste à barragem tirar fotos da descarga?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 18:32)

Ficam aqui algumas fotos e um video de uma célula que por aqui passou.















http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov006912895760nd6.flv
A primeira foto que postei  apresentava uma nuvem desenvolvida, por baixo da célula, com estrias ao alto e que na base parecia ter rotação


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

NOP
nem sei se a barragem fez qualquer descarga
mas amanhã já vou tentar saber isso
por acaso eu que gosto de fotografia acho que fotografar uma descarga deve ser altamente e ainda nunca as tirei


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 18:43)

Por cá sigo com 6,5ºC Uma tarde de aguaceiros, principalmente a partir da 14h. Ao fim da tarde intensificaram-se.A 750m aprox, caia sleet. Não fui ao alto de S.Mamede pois o nevoeiro era muito denso.Daqui a nada posto umas fotos. vamos lá a ver como ficaram!!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu sei que não entendo muito de meteorologia, mas há um coisa que não entendo...
> O IM retirou os alertas todos no distrito da Guarda. Não entendo como é que tal é possível, se a Guarda é neste momento uma cidade cheia de neve e onde continua a nevar!! Se houver alguma explicação lógica, digam-me que eu gosto de aprender!



Os avisos são colocados consoante as regiões do país; naturalmente nevando na Guarda não será assim tão grave meteorologicamente falando como nevando, por exemplo, no Porto ou Lisboa.

Critérios de Avisos meteorológicos: aqui


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 18:47)

GARFEL;

caros amigos 
para quem já viu o NABÃO transbordar isto não é nada
:thumbsup::w00t::thumbsup:[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> *Se podesses redimensionar a 1ª foto seria optimo !!!!*


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 18:54)

A enchente do Rio Almansor no Porto das Lãs ( local de passagem de uma estrada municipal ) aí só se passava de barco 

PS: Assistir em alta qualidade


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 982 mb.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

*Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje*:
(Valores em mm)

Castelo Branco (384 m) 54.0  
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 53.6  
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 43.0  
Montijo (11 m) 41.1  
Lisbon (105 m) 35.0  
Portalegre (590 m) 31.0  
Evora (246 m) 29.0  
Sagres (26 m) 28.0  
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 27.0  
Faro (8 m) 26.0  
Monte Real (54 m) 26.0  
Viseu (644 m) 25.0  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 23.0  
Beja (247 m) 22.0  
Vila Real (562 m) 21.0  
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 19.0  
Coimbra (179 m) 15.1  
Braganca (692 m) 14.0  
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 7.2  
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 1.4  
Porto Santo (82 m) 0.8  
Santa Maria (100 m) 0.5  
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 0.4  

Rajadas Máximas:

Santa Maria 97 km/h
Montijo 93 km/h
Faro 85 Km/h
Lissabon/Geof 79 km/h

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Peixoto (1 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Companheiros,

Aqui por terras de Viriato, a chuva foi muita, sobretudo durante a noite, assim como o vento que, na sexta-feira, soprou de forma intensa...

A norte de Viseu, na serra do Montemuro, nevou durante a noite, mas de tarde já restava pouca neve. A chuva tratou de a limpar...

Mas, parece que durante a próxima semana a neve vai descer a cotas mais baixas. A ver vamos se, desta vez, o IM acerta e é mais realista.

Deixo-vos com o que restava do manto branco do Montemuro nesta tarde.






Será que alguém me pode elucidar se se confirma um forte nevão para o próximo sábado.? Alguns sites, como o freemeteo, perspectivam-no...

Abraços


----------



## jonhfx (1 Fev 2009 às 19:06)

Mais uma vez a praia da calheta(artificial) fica sem areia e com muitos calhaus...o tio alberto manda vir mais


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

caro meteoptg
pois, o que acontece é que ando na fase experimental :assobio::assobio: de postagem de fotos
e nem sei como a primeira saiu diferente das outras
o problema é que agora não sei redimensiona-la


----------



## GARFEL (1 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

meteoptg
normalmente o que faço aqui no forum com imagens dessas é o seguinte :
no teu cpu (muito provavelmente) terás por cima da hora no canto inferior drtº uma pequena lupa é só ir lá escolhes por ex. 50% e sempre dá para ver muito melhor a foto


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

Acabei de postar fotos do rio Alviela hoje


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 19:37)

por aqui já a um bom bocado que chove moderado


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Por aqui tudo calmo...
A trovoada é que ficou para outro dia... 
Em todo o caso a última noite/madrugada foi mesmo interessante


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2009 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, esta tarde caiu mais 3 mm, mas trovoadas nem vê-las por aqui nada, vou deixar um resumo da precipitação ocorrida hoje:

Albufeira 51.3 mm
Almancil 37.1 mm
Santa Bárbara de Nexe 28.2 mm
Sagres 28.0 mm
Faro 26.0 mm
Olhão 18.0 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

GARFEL disse:


> meteoptg
> normalmente o que faço aqui no forum com imagens dessas é o seguinte :
> no teu cpu (muito provavelmente) terás por cima da hora no canto inferior drtº uma pequena lupa é só ir lá escolhes por ex. 50% e sempre dá para ver muito melhor a foto



Vais ao http://imageshack.us/ metes a foto outra vez...redimensionas para 800*600 por exemplo (mais é um exagero) e editas no post da imagem enorme.Retiras a que tinhas e pões a  nova. de resto...fotos optimas.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

Por aqui está tudo mais calmo depois de uma grande chuvada.

Sigo com:
T: *5,2ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *985,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

Passagem da "Dina" deu um Grande nevão
Passagem da  " Érica" deu outro grande nevão
Previsões a médio prazo apontam para frio e neve
Este inverno só dá neve, com 8 nevões e mais alguns pela frente a coisa começa a ficar preta.
Vou já colocar aqui as fotos.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

Queria só pedir um favor: tentem redimensionar as fotos, para não ficarem demasiado grandes nem demasiado pesadas. Redimensionem para, por exemplo, *900px x 675px*.

AGRADECIDO


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

Lince disse:


> Passagem da "Dina" deu um Grande nevão
> Passagem da  " Érica" deu outro grande nevão
> Previsões a médio prazo apontam para frio e neve
> Este inverno só dá neve, com 8 nevões e mais alguns pela frente a coisa começa a ficar preta.
> Vou já colocar aqui as fotos.



Fantástico, amigo Lince.

Venham elas, que devem ser magníficas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 20:08)

*Dave* disse:


> Queria só pedir um favor: tentem redimensionar as fotos, para não ficarem demasiado grandes nem demasiado pesadas. Redimensionem para, por exemplo, *900px x 675px*.
> 
> AGRADECIDO



Vá lá não sou o único a dar o conselho. è para bem de todos nós.Boa!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 20:08)

De momento não chove, o vento é fraco, a temperatura está nos 10.9ºC e a pressão nos 985hpa (começou a subir)


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Boas,

Depois de uma mais uma noite marcada por muita neve agora na cidade já pouca resiste.
Mas á volta da cidade ainda é possível ver grandes acumulações. As Serras da Nogueira, de Montezinho e da Sanabria devem estar enterradas em neve...


Neste momento 3,5ºC, 90%HR e 989hPa.

Fica a nota da pressão mínima do dia que foi de 988hPa



Fotos tiradas á tarde...











Mais fotos em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-braganca_1-de-fevereiro-de-2009-a-3034.html#post123040







Lince disse:


> Passagem da "Dina" deu um Grande nevão
> Passagem da  " Érica" deu outro grande nevão
> Previsões a médio prazo apontam para frio e neve
> Este inverno só dá neve, com 8 nevões e mais alguns pela frente a coisa começa a ficar preta.
> Vou já colocar aqui as fotos.


Este Inverno vai ficar na memória de todos


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 20:21)

Fui à tarde espreitar o Rio Leça perto da via Norte  e andava cá por cima ,
mas  ainda assim  contido .Nada de extremos como os que  já vi  neste mesmo local noutros anos.








[/URL][/IMG]

À guiza de balanço e em termos de precipitação em P.Rubras 
há um empate técnico entre a Dina - 26,7 mm e a Érica - 27,1 mm.
Ah grande Inverno.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 20:25)

ac_cernax disse:


> Fica aqui a celula que fugiu de mim.



Bom registo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 20:49)

Boas noites,por aqui já lá vão algumas que deixou de chover.

O céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas a passar muito depressa na diração SE/NW e sente-se um ventinho fresco neste momento com a temperatura a descer actual 5.9ºc com 94%hr.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

Lince disse:


> Passagem da "Dina" deu um Grande nevão
> Passagem da  " Érica" deu outro grande nevão
> Previsões a médio prazo apontam para frio e neve
> Este inverno só dá neve, com 8 nevões e mais alguns pela frente a coisa começa a ficar preta.
> Vou já colocar aqui as fotos.



preta em que sentido?


----------



## rogers (1 Fev 2009 às 20:56)

6ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 21:00)

Já não chove há algum tempo... A temperatura está nos 10.6ºC, o vento fraco, e a pressão a subir para 986hpa...
Será que ainda vai haver alguma coisa para estas bandas?


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

Aqui cai outro aguaceiro! Um dos últimos  

Sigo com 9,9ºC, 87%HR, 983hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Já acumulei *36,6 mm* desde as 0h, com a pressão a subir para os *984,5 hPa*.


----------



## Madragoa (1 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Boas.Sigo pelo centro de Lisboa...Temp 9,4c vento fraco de O.Céu muito nublado.e de vez em quando  morrinha!!!!.pressão,984hpa começa a subir!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

_Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo_

A Depressão *"Érica"* rendeu *36,0mm*

Temp: *7,2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

Tudo tranquilo, clima de fim de festa...
Por aqui, a Dina e a Erica foram duas meninas mal comportadas, mas não foram umas malucas...
A Erica ainda deixou um bom rasto de chuva e vento muito forte, como ainda não tinha visto este ano.
De momento, sigo com 10.8ºC, 986hpa, e céu muito nublado.
Até amanhã...


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui vão as fotos prometidas:
Nota: as datas das fotos estão erradas, estão atrasadas 24horas.
Efeitos da depressão "DINA"







Efeitos da depressão"ÉRICA"


















Nos rigores do inverno os animais são os primeiros a sofrer...


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Agora: chuva fraca, vento fraco. 983 mb.


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

kikofra disse:


> preta em que sentido?


Acho que respondi á tua pergunta nas foto que postei. Com tanta neve seguida e tanto frio está a ser dificil encontrar pasto aos animais que vagueiam as nossas serras,sendo assim ,com tanta fraqueza e frio acabam por entrar em hipotermia acabando por morrer como aconteceu hoje a este pobre animal, dai a minha expressão "está a ficar negra".


----------



## carollinalmeida (1 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Noite animada, hã?  Começo a pensar que Viseu foi o único local em que não se passou nada de especial  Nada de vento moderado/forte, trovoada...apenas chuva. Choveu quase toda a noite, mas não passou disso


----------



## StormFairy (1 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Lince 

O que aconteceu ao pobre animal da tua foto ? 

EDIT : Postámos ao mesmo tempo já vi a resposta no teu post ... quando vemos estas coisas percebemos que tudo tem um preço.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 22:00)

3,4ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.


----------



## storm (1 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui esta tudo calmo


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

StormFairy disse:


> Lince
> 
> O que aconteceu ao pobre animal da tua foto ?
> 
> EDIT : Postámos ao mesmo tempo já vi a resposta no teu post ... quando vemos estas coisas percebemos que tudo tem um preço.



São animais selvagens que vagueiam as nossas serras,com o frio da noite,o vento e a queda de neve, e conserteza por já se encontrar bastante debilitado por falta de alimentação acabou por "tombar" na estrada, onde foi encontrado de manhâ com um estado elevado de hipotermia o que lhe tirou a vida .


----------



## tclor (1 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

Lince disse:


> Passagem da "Dina" deu um Grande nevão
> Passagem da  " Érica" deu outro grande nevão
> Previsões a médio prazo apontam para frio e neve
> Este inverno só dá neve, com 8 nevões e mais alguns pela frente a coisa começa a ficar preta.
> Vou já colocar aqui as fotos.



Parabéns! Esta tarde estive na Guarda onde também havia alguma neve na parte mais alta. 
Aqui por Loriga, devido ao forte vento de Sueste que soprou toda a noite(rajada máxima de 80 km/h às 3:50) a temperatura não desceu o suficiente para cair neve. De qualquer modo registaram-se mais de 40 mm de precipitação durante a noite.
A esta hora 3,8º e 985 hpa.


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

1.2ºC e água-neve


----------



## Hazores (1 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Lince disse:


> São animais selvagens que vagueiam as nossas serras,com o frio da noite,o vento e a queda de neve, e conserteza por já se encontrar bastante debilitado por falta de alimentação acabou por "tombar" na estrada, onde foi encontrado de manhâ com um estado elevado de hipotermia o que lhe tirou a vida .



serão animais selvagens ou abandonados?

se forem selvagens é assim a lei da vida" o pior é se são abandonados, infelizmente ainda existe muito o abandono deste tipo de animais (cavalos e burros) mas se fosse um cão ou um gato as associações dos animais caiam em cima mas este tipo de gado não dão importancia.

desculpem o desabafo e o off topic


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

A pressão atmosférica atingiu o minimo há uma hora atrás, com 982,6hPa
Agora já começou a subir, sinal que o centro já passou...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

jonhfx disse:


> Mais uma vez a praia da calheta(artificial) fica sem areia e com muitos calhaus...o tio alberto manda vir mais



Será que consegue redimensionar as suas imagens? Os administradores poderão/deverão poder fazer isso!!!???? Imaginemos se cada um de nós postasse (????) fotos assim.Que terror!!!!


----------



## Acardoso (1 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

boa noite pessoal...

sigo com...

pressao:985.5hpa(a recuperar do tombo dos 981.4hpa)
o céu encontra-se limpo a chuva já acalmou, nas ultimas 24h registei 27.4mm
estou com 6.8º de temperatura


----------



## StormFairy (1 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Hazores disse:


> serão animais selvagens ou abandonados?
> 
> se forem selvagens é assim a lei da vida" o pior é se são abandonados, infelizmente ainda existe muito o abandono deste tipo de animais (cavalos e burros) mas se fosse um cão ou um gato as associações dos animais caiam em cima mas este tipo de gado não dão importância.
> 
> desculpem o desabafo e o off topic



Não Hazores, acredita que felizmente não é assim. É mais ao contrário, infelizmente estou por dentro da questão dos abandonos, principalmente de cães.  Há quintas que recebem cavalos e burros, conheço 2 pelo menos. Há uns meses falaram numa delas na TV,  ali por Sintra se não estou em erro, por causa de um Pit Bull que supostamente atacou um dos burros. 

Desculpem-me o off-topic


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

O que tinha ontem e o que tenho hoje ontem a esta hora começava a viver um dos mais fortes temporais dos últimos anos aqui e hoje o vento está constantemente nos 0,0km/h  Só tenho pena que a comunicação social mais uma vez no noticiário das 20 tenha metido agua por todo o lado dando quase a entender que esta noite teríamos apenas um pouco menos de mau tempo que a noite passada  o que foi falado hoje deveria ter sido falado no mínimo na noite passada no noticiário das 20h e não no de hoje onde já nada vai acontecer  quem quer se manter informado é vir ao fórum e não esperar por ser informado pelos meios de comunicação social, mas eles também não são os culpados  

Sigo com 10,0ºC e vento nulo a pressão sobe devagar mas vai subindo 984hpa...


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

jonhfx disse:


> Mais uma vez a praia da calheta(artificial) fica sem areia e com muitos calhaus...o tio alberto manda vir mais



É quase normal ficar sem a areia todos os anos, a agitação marítima no Inverno com a passagem de algumas depresssões faz isso. Não vi como estava o mar hoje aqui no norte da ilha, mas devia estar também interessante, com ondas previstas de 7 a 9 metros pelo IM. Já agora, e para melhorar o carregamento das páginas é melhor colocar as imagens redimensionadas se tiveres dúvidas consulta aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/tutorial-para-reduzir-imagem-antes-do-upload-719.html 
Venham esses dados aí do outro lado da Ilha...


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Será que consegue redimensionar as suas imagens? Os administradores poderão/deverão poder fazer isso!!!???? Imaginemos se cada um de nós postasse (????) fotos assim.Que terror!!!!



Moderação nestas chamadas de atenção, os membros recentes nem sempre estão elucidados da melhor forma de colocar fotos no fórum. Podiam nestes casos ajudar e indicar como se faz. 


Imagem de satélite das 22h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com o vento fraco e com 5.8ºc 

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

Acabei de ouvir na Rádio que o sul do pais vai ser atingido por ventos e chuvas intensas  alguém que me tire deste pesadelo   vento esta noite fraco muito fraco, aguaceiros moderados cada vez menos frequentes...Venha a tarde de terça que já tenho saudades da chuva


----------



## amarusp (1 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite, 
na Lousã o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco e não chove


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Boas Noites!

Tarde de Aguaceiros, e Chuva Moderada, há pouco. A Precipitação Acumulada até ao momento é de *19,6mm*!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 9,2ºC
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 989 hPa, com um Mínimo de *985 hPa*
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (1 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

miguel disse:


> Acabei de ouvir na Rádio que o sul do pais vai ser atingido por ventos e chuvas intensas  alguém que me tire deste pesadelo   vento esta noite fraco muito fraco, aguaceiros moderados cada vez menos frequentes...Venha a tarde de terça que já tenho saudades da chuva



Podes crer nesse (e em outros muitos) aspecto a imprensa mete os pés pelas mãos quer dizer é mesmo incompetente parace que não têm mais nada para dizer e reproduzem as noticias temporalmente o que no caso da meteorologia é um erro muito estúpido !!! enfim enfim


----------



## NunoBrito (1 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

*A minha estação passou-se!
Regista temperaturas elevadissimas.
Acho que as meninas a danificaram...*


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Por hoje termino com 1,2º e céu pouco nublado.
Lá fora a neve continua a marcar presença,tem sido uma companhia este inverno.
Boa noite.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Boas Noites 

Despeço me com 8.3 ºC
Temp min 8.1 ºC 
Temp max 11.6 ºC
Pressao barometrica 984.3 hPa 
Humidade 88 % 
Precipitacao acumulada ate ao momento 19.2 mm
Vento Nulo 

Até Amanha meteohermanos xD


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Pelo que me é dado ver por aqui, estamos sob a influência de uma depressão tipicamente polar, isto é, não convectiva. A hipótese de se ver chuva intensa e mesmo trovoada foi aquando da passagem da frente fria ou de alguma linha de convergência (cavado semelhante a uma frente fria). Este é o tempo típico na Islândia durante quase todo o ano, em que é muito raro haver uma trovoada. Esperemos por frentes mais activas já esta semana ou então por uma depressão convectiva, as tais que se formam entre a Madeira e o Continente. Estas formam-se de preferência entre Outubro e Março. Portanto, ainda há esperança de ver uma boa trovoada até lá.

Pressão a subir lentamente - 984 hPa; céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e temp de 10º C , estando o centro da depressão  sensivelmente sobre nós.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 23:24)

Sigo com 985hpa e vou me despedir desta pressão o centro neste momento está a rodar mesmo sobres esta zona e amanha quando acordar já verei acima dos 990hpa e ao final do dia já veremos uma pressão mais normal para esta latitude a rondar os 1000hpa, mesmo assim bem baixa a pressão 

10,0ºc estagnados e vento 0,0km/h e a rajada máxima na ultima hora foi de apenas 13,8km/h


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Boas pessoal

Por cá continua a chover, mas hoje sem vento
Estão 7.8ºC
Já acumulou 31.6mm desde as 0 horas
A pressão é de 986.7 mb, ja se encontra a subir depois de uma pressão mínima de 983.1 mb


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite,
> na Lousã o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco e não chove



E 6,5º, 92% hr e 985 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

Cá apressão mínima foi de 981.3hPa.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

rogers disse:


> 6ºC e chuva fraca



Exacto... a esta hora T = 5,5ºC... já sem chuva fraca.
Boring day em Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 23:44)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> vejam video-reportagem feito a pouquissimo tempo em montalegre neste link
> www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com
> 
> neve muita neve
> ...



Que espectáculo!
A banda sonora fez-me lembrar os bailaricos de verão!
Como será um bailarico na neve?


------------------------------------

Por aqui a Érica hoje deixou-me 17,8mm no pluviometro.
Já não deve chover muito mais.


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas agora parou. 
*
9.2ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Bom, após um dia em que a pressão baixou aos 982,6hPa e a Érica deixou cá 31,7mm de precipitação, acho que não há mais nada a dizer!!! julgo que tão cedo não haverá outro dia com estes valores...pelo menos aqui!!!!


----------



## Turista (1 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui continua tudo mesmo calmo...
9,2ºC, 94% HR e 988,6 hPa.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

bem aqui uma noite normalíssima, pouco vento pouca chuva mar bastante manso


----------



## Luis França (2 Fev 2009 às 01:30)

Pudera! Se olharem para o sat24 verão que o centro está praticamente por cima da Grande Lisboa e margem sul.


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

Será que agr  quando isto acalmar acabaram se as chuvas e neves? 

É que parece que ja choveu pelo inverno inteiro, e na verdade so vamos a meio dele.

Será que ainda vamos ver muitas depressoes como estas este inverno ?


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 01:36)

_Dados de Moscavide:_

Temp: *8,5ºC*
Hum: *88%*
Pressão: *986.8hPa*
Vento *calmo de  NW*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (2 Fev 2009 às 01:47)

squidward disse:


> Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas agora parou.
> *
> 9.2ºC*



Boa noite a todos!

Não sou um sabio nesta materia de meteorologia...mas algo que me intriga...com uma pressão tão baixa não  era para haver mais actividade?
Os aguaceiros têm sido fracos e pouco persistentes!
Estou desiludido nessa materia, e esperava que o vento continuasse ainda que mais fraco!
Já vi granizo etc com uma pressão bem mais alta!

Alguem que me esclareça.Obrigado!

Boa noite!


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom, após um dia em que a pressão baixou aos 982,6hPa e a Érica deixou cá 31,7mm de precipitação, acho que não há mais nada a dizer!!! julgo que tão cedo não haverá outro dia com estes valores...pelo menos aqui!!!!



Como te entendo...
Sim. Seguramente que a conjugação desses dois registos, aí, 
é quase impossível voltar a acontecer nos próximos , sei lá, quantos anos.
982 hPa e 32 mm de precipitação?
Hoje foi um dia histórico ,por essas bandas.
Coisa que este Inverno não nos tenha habituado em muitas outras ,
no luso rectângulo , diversas vezes...
Belo Inverno...


----------



## Loureso (2 Fev 2009 às 02:04)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Será que agr  quando isto acalmar acabaram se as chuvas e neves?
> 
> É que parece que ja choveu pelo inverno inteiro, e na verdade so vamos a meio dele.
> 
> Será que ainda vamos ver muitas depressoes como estas este inverno ?



Olá Luís

Afirmar que “já choveu pelo Inverno inteiro”, acredito que como resposta o não é garantido, já quanto ao surgimento de depressões como esta _tendo em vista que nenhuma é igual às anteriores, não esqueçamos que se o Fevereiro se comportar dentro do seu habitual padrão certamente nos trará cenas interessantes!...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 07:29)

Grande Érica, esta!

*Precipitação Acumulada:* 58,2mm
*Pressão Mínima:* 985 hPa
*Vento Máximo:* 109,5 km/h

Digamos que estou satisfeito!



Hoje, o Dia nasce com Céu Pouco Nublado. Caiu um Aguaceiro, durante a Madrugada, tendo contabilizado 1mm!

A Temperatura desceu aos *7,1ºC*, e neste momento encontro-me com 7,8ºC

Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 994 hPa (A subir lentamente)
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 07:38)

Por aqui o dia amanhaceu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e uma temperatura de 5°C. A pressão continua a sua subida, mas ainda se encontra nos 992mb. Um dia calmo para finalizar depois de duas depressões que aqui nao foram muito significativas.


----------



## Madragoa (2 Fev 2009 às 07:47)

Bom Dia,e boa semana para todos sigo pelo centro de Lisboa ,Temp.7,5c.céu nublado,vento fraco NW,durante a noite houve alguns aguaçeiros,,pressão  991hpa,Resumindo ,a `Érica`,foi generosa,penso que talvez tenha sido mais (vigorosa) no centro e sul.Mas tanbem o Norte tem tido (festa )....,com fartura este ano,por isso dividiu se o mál pelas aldeias,foi a nossa vez de sentir o POWER,mas acho que esta semana há mais festa


----------



## joao paulo (2 Fev 2009 às 09:02)

Por aqui 2.0 ºC e um dia de sol, a encosta a partir dos 1000 mts  sensivelmente  está absolutamente magnífica, vestida de um branco puro


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Céu quase limpo; 991 hPa de pressão e 8º C de temperatura; vento fraco.

A pressão, durante esta semana, não deve subir muito mais, pois aproxima-se nova depressão (cujo nome é (?)) que terá valores de pressão próximos ou mais baixos do que o que temos agora.


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

Bom Dia!

Em jeito de resumo das duas depressões que nos afectaram, aqui por Coimbra.

Curiosamente e apesar da maior dimensão da Érica, foi a Dina que acabou por ser preponderante para as consequências mais significativas na zona. A quantidade de precipitação na sexta feira foi muito significativa, com lençois de água a formarem-se em toda a cidade e aumento do caudal do rio Mondego que posteriormente veio a causar alguns problemas.
A Erica por aqui fez-se sentir mais ao nível do vento que soprou forte sobretudo na noite de Sábado. Destaque para a pressão que desceu para valores recorde na minha estação de 982hPa! A precipitação, embora tenha sido a espaços intensa na noite de Sábado, acabou por não surpreender. Trovoadas (que tenha reparado), zero!
Domingo foi um dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos e nada mais...

Hoje céu pouco nublado, um sol divinal e pressão em 992hPa, com a estação a indicar tempestade, o que vem mostrar duas coisas. Pressões baixas nem sempre indicam mau tempo, sobretudo se forem resultado de subida de pressões ainda mais baixas  e também que o forecast das estações é meramente indicativo e altamente falível!


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2009 às 10:25)

A pressao ainda tao baixa, mas vendo o tempo até parece estarmos sob a influência dum AC. Por aqui o ceu azul e o sol regressaram, nem que seja por pouco tempo. Apenas se vê uma neblina sobre o vale onde corre o rio Zezere mas até essa se vai dicipand


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

o meu pc foi-se no sabado á noitemas já tá bom
a erica foi uma bela menina e no seu auje entre as 10 da noite de sabado e as 3 da manha de domingo deu muito para ver desde vento forte a chuva intensa
no domingo fui á terra ( arruda) ver os meus avos e o trancao corria como á muito nao se via estando a varsea de loures tranformada num pantano
venha a proxima ( ja falta pouco)
boas


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2009 às 11:54)

Conjugando as imagens de satélite com os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, é possível concluir que esta manhã continua a nevar com grande intensidade no maciço central da Serra da Estrela.

Entretanto o extremo norte pode vir a ser efectado por nebulosidade a partir das próximas horas ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO, com *13,2 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2009 às 13:52)

Em Oliveira do Hospital,
Céu temporariamente muito nublado, periodos de algum sol


----------



## Gongas (2 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

Finalmente o sol dá um ar da sua graça, mas será de pouca dura. segundo o meteorologista no jornal da tarde da rtp, a partir de amanhã regressa a chuva, vento, trovoada e queda de neve nas terras altas...pelo menos até sexta.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui está a cair mais um aguaceiro fraco.
Vou com 0,4mm desde as 0h. Nada de especial.
12,5ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## jpaulov (2 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

Vamos lá ver se estas "Damas" (Dina's, Éricas e outras tais) nos dão algumas tréguas!!!... é que em dois meses, 500 euros de gás e meio tractor de lenha, já começa a pesar no orçamento!!! 
Se isto continua, tenho que pensar em fazer um "orçamento suplementar"!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NW, a prrssão é de 992.2hPa e a temperatura está nos 14.4ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (2 Fev 2009 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui lá regressam os aguaçeiros de vez em quando.
Dados actuais:
Temp: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 996 hpa( a subir )
Hr: 74%
Estado do tempo:
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Coloco aqui um dos resultados da Dina e Érica.





[/URL][/IMG]

O rio Lis a pouco mais de 1km da sua foz com um enorme caudal, enquanto que a Montante quase invade os campos.


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2009 às 15:38)

acabou de passar o primeiro(e ultimo?) aguaceiro fraco do dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

Boa tarde companheiros!
Por aqui sigo com algum vento e alguma nebulosidade... Ainda vai caindo um aguaceiro ou outro, mas sem intensidade...
Será que a Erica pode ser já dada como morta?
Em relação a temperatura, sigo com 13.1ºC, depois de uma máxima de 14.7ºC e uma mínima de 8.1ºC. A pressão já vai nos 997hpa...


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Á hora de almoço
caiu um aguaceiro moderado por aqui
(Póvoa de Santa Iria)


Parece que amanhã à tarde vem mais! Cá a esperamos!


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

_Moscavide, Vale do Tejo_

Céu encoberto e *12,3ºC*
Hum: *70%*

Já se acumulou *0,6mm* desde às 00h

A pressão como é de esperar, sobe, tando nos *996,6hPa*


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 16:56)

Hoje está um terrivel dia de sol ... antes dos chuviscos ou aguaceiros !!


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2009 às 17:09)

Boas tardes, por aqui alguns aguaceiros ocasionais e um ventinho fresco de NNO a 18km/h. Pressão mantém-se nos 995mb. 13,5ºC.


----------



## cactus (2 Fev 2009 às 17:15)

boas a todos, vou com céu muito nublado ( algumas abertas), 13,4 ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2009 às 17:26)

Por aqui, vai descendo a temperatura, estando com 12ºC, o vento vai soprando fraco com rajadas ocasionais, e o céu está nublado...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

*NOTA*

À disposição de todos, existe um botão "editar" no canto inferior direito de cada post, que serve para editarmos a nossa mensagem, caso nela queiramos alterar algo.

A correcção de erros ortográficos, em novos posts, tem sido uma actividade corrente nos últimos dias. 

Por isso, e para evitar posts cujo objectivo é apenas a correcção de erros ortográficos presentes em posts anteriores, venho relembrar a todos que a opção "editar" existe.


Fica o exemplo concreto dos últimos dois posts do cactus:


----------



## cactus (2 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> *NOTA*
> 
> À disposição de todos, existe um botão "editar" no canto inferior direito de cada post, que serve para editarmos a nossa mensagem, caso nela queiramos alterar algo.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, pela informação, não foi erro ortografico , foi falta de atenção ( será que foi assim tão grave )


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

cactus disse:


> Obrigado, pela informação, não foi erro ortografico , foi falta de atenção ( será que foi assim tão grave )



Não foi nada de grave, mas serviu de exemplo para todos!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

cactus disse:


> Obrigado, pela informação, não foi erro ortografico , foi falta de atenção ( será que foi assim tão grave )



Podias ter dito que tenha sido problemas técnicos (teclado)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Céu pouco nublado e vento constante, embora fraco, com *10,5 ºC*.


----------



## Acardoso (2 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

boa noite...por aqui ja se encontra tudo calmo...a pressão continua a subir, vai agora nos 1000.0hpa, a recuperar do tombo ate aos 981.4hpa...

com a passagem <Érica> registei 25.6mm, a pressão como referi anteriormente desceu ate aos 981.4hpa, em relação ao vento registei uma rajada máxima de 54.7km/h.
pensei que a barraca abana-se um pouco mais , mas já não foi nada mau...
venham outras


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Em rescaldo da Érica ainda existe  grande acumulação acima dos 900m


----------



## Acardoso (2 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Aqui fica mais um post meu da Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009

Pressão actual:1000.4hpa

deixo os gráficos da pressão  e do vento/ rajadas


----------



## rbsmr (3 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

Acumulação junto ao Centro de Limpeza de Neve (Piornos), em 2/2/2009





By rbsmr, shot with NIKON D80 at 2009-02-02

Encosta Este da Serra da Estrela vista de Sortelha, em 2/2/2009





By rbsmr, shot with NIKON D80 at 2009-02-02


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

La na serra da estrela deve ter para ai 2 metros de acumulação nao?


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 02:06)

Na minha estadia em Valença do Minho notei que existiu mais Dina que Érica na precipitação e o contrário no vento, sendo que ambos foram apenas sistemas depressivos "normais" que assolaram aquela zona.

PS. Mesmo o vento forte que se registou na Érica em Velença, foi diminuto ao que qualquer depressão inflige a zona Oeste de Lousã.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Mau tempo provoca estragos no Distrito - Quedas de árvores, inundações e um rebanho salvo





Belo Costa, coordenador do Centro Distrital de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil de Portalegre, revelou que, durante este período, ocorreram sete inundações domésticas, 22 quedas de árvores e dois deslizamentos de terra. 

Em Ponte de Sor "uma antena voou de um telhado e caiu em cima dos fios eléctricos" das ruas de iluminação pública. Houve ainda um poste de média tensão que tombou e dois veículos atascados em Nisa. 

O mau tempo obrigou ainda os bombeiros a salvar, no Domingo, um rebanho de cerca de 50 cabras e ovelhas, de uma ribeira em Fronteira. 

Os animais conseguiram passar para uma "espécie de ilha" na ribeira de Fronteira e, quando o caudal do curso de água aumentou, não conseguiram sair de lá. No local do incidente os bombeiros, com a ajuda do cão do pastor, conseguiram resgatar todos os animais.

Relativamente a estradas cortadas, Belo Costa adiantou que essa situação ocorreu num caminho municipal em Alter do Chão. A estrada municipal entre Vale de Seda e Alter esteve impedida desde a hora de almoço de Domingo até à manhã desta segunda-feira. 

Também no troço da Estrada Nacional 373, entre a vila de Campo Maior e o sítio da Enxara, nas margens do rio Xévora, o trânsito foi impedido de circular na tarde de Domingo. A forte chuva caída na região fez subir o caudal do rio e provocou a inundação do pavimento daquela via. O troço foi reaberto na manhã de segunda-feira. 

Cautela e precaução

Garantindo que, até ao momento, não está previsto nenhum alerta para o Distrito de Portalegre, Belo Costa deixa alguns conselhos face às actuais condições meteorológicas.

O coordenador do Centro Distrital de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil de Portalegre apela para a manutenção dos dispositivos de escoamento de águas "para evitar o tipo de inundações que tivemos nos últimos dias que foram inundações domésticas quase todas com entupimentos de algerozes e sumidouros de águas". 

Ao nível do frio, reforça os cuidados com as braseiras e aquecedores, bem como a não sobrecarga das tomadas com mais do que um equipamento. "As braseiras devem ser mantidas acesas, mas com os locais ventilados para evitar a acumulação de dióxido de carbono. Caso se use lareira é preciso usar um guarda-fogo para evitar que crianças e idosos se queimem", sublinha Belo Costa.

Nos próximos dias, e devido à chuva, Belo Costa aconselha que os condutores evitem andar pelos campos e em terrenos moles. Nas estradas frisa que "devem conduzir com o máximo de precaução", até porque "a condução sob estas condições meteorológicas tem de ser feita com muita prudência". 


Textos: Catarina Lopes (Jornal "Fonte Nova")


----------

